# Free Grow Software!



## LuciferX (Jul 3, 2010)

Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:

https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
http://herbiq.codeplex.com/

Thanks!

Lx


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm going to check this out.

Also I always thought it would be nice to know how many hours are on a bulb since it was replaced.
I write down on my bulb box's the amount of hours on them when I switch so I don't lose track
on when I should switch. I don't know if anyone else could see this as helpful but it's a thought.


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 3, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> That's a great idea! I'll put that in the next build for sure, thanks!


 No Thank you for providing the community with your software! 
I've looked at a few already and none really come close to just using pen and paper for what I like to track.
I'm liking what I see so far though and I'm already beginning to populate some data into it.
I see you mentioned supporting sensors in future builds. At that time will there be an option for recording that
data, such as temp and co2 ppm? Again I'm not sure if that info is really necessary or if I just am over analyzing.
I like to note any changes I see in the plants individually with the environment.

I like the plant id option. Of the variety I'm running I break them down even further so I can track possible phenotypes
I may like over time over others. for example X-1 X-2, B-1, B-2 etc.
Having software makes coming up with a logging system so much easier..


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 3, 2010)

cymbaline said:


> No Thank you for providing the community with your software!
> I've looked at a few already and none really come close to just using pen and paper for what I like to track.
> I'm liking what I see so far though and I'm already beginning to populate some data into it.
> I see you mentioned supporting sensors in future builds. At that time will there be an option for recording that
> ...


You bet  Yes we would like to automate the logging of your room environment, and then graph that data with charts/graphs in addition to being able to look at the raw data. I've looked into some inexpensive interfaces and plan on setting that up in the near future. We are going to write a plug type of system so that it's not dependant on any specific hardware. Another developer is also buying or has bought a more turn key sensor solution and plans to write support in for that as well so we'll support at least 2 varieties of hardware and anyone can write their own hardware support in. We can add a phenotype ID or notes field as well, another great idea!


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 3, 2010)

Woo! We're live!

Lx - just run a VirtualOS app. I considered a phone version of the app... simply interface with the instance on the desktop. Authenticated, using the API we've discussed. Could take pictures/video direct on your phone and it is transferred to your desktop automagically. I think Apple and Google would approve it. No idea about Microsoft.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is the standalone version for anyone that doesn't want to use the installer version --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/48269#DownloadId=130416

The standalone won't automatically update like the installer will though


----------



## Buddreams (Jul 3, 2010)

Some one posted this to the site yesterday, the source forge link, and i got to playing with your software. What a great tool. I want to 2nd the idea of having an Iphone/Blackberry/Windows mobile device sync function. that way one could input the data and take pictures right from the grow room, and let it sync with the PC to get the overall big picture later when u need it. thanks again for helping the community, you NEED to setup a domain and center distribution point, as well as a donations button 

HERBIQ.com still available?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 3, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> Some one posted this to the site yesterday, the source forge link, and i got to playing with your software. What a great tool. I want to 2nd the idea of having an Iphone/Blackberry/Windows mobile device sync function. that way one could input the data and take pictures right from the grow room, and let it sync with the PC to get the overall big picture later when u need it. thanks again for helping the community, you NEED to setup a domain and center distribution point, as well as a donations button
> 
> HERBIQ.com still available?


Thanks, we're actually not acceping donations and don't want to put our real names on any domain but appreciate the notion. Densebuds and I are already planning a win7 phone app now so expect to see that in the future as well as better versions of the desktop app


----------



## pickle (Jul 4, 2010)

Good software, should be alot cooler about ver 2.0. 

Just some suggestions and my 2 cents. 

1. Add mother plants or a "Clone" button option to make clones and just add an incremental number after the cutting, so it will sorta automate that process. Strain Clone #x. I hope that sorta makes sense.

2. Copy. Being able to make copies for adding the 5 plants of the same strain you already have going.

3. Events Reservor Seclection, Drop down selection of reservoir and how much was used, and let the program do the math.

4. Reservoir. Drop down selection from your nutrients. I'm sure that one is being worked on already.

Ok back to playing with your software. Good job.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 4, 2010)

Try installing this framework from Microsoft before running the installer for anyone that gets an error opening a file type --> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=9cfb2d51-5ff4-4491-b0e5-b386f32c0992&displaylang=en


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 4, 2010)

The setup installer installed fine on xp sp3 running in vmware for what it is worth..


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 4, 2010)

cymbaline said:


> The setup installer installed fine on xp sp3 running in vmware for what it is worth..


I also did a fresh install on a spare of XP with sp3 integrated and didn't have any problems either with the auto installer, it downloaded the newest framework and ran without a hitch. Wonder if maybe its a lack of framework problem, I believe the file association error is with .application


----------



## BubbleRap (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot for this program i have been using it for close to a month and it works great! I do think that you could make it more efficient though. There are many times when entering data where you have to repeat yourself. Its pretty unnecessary. Overall though I love it. Especially the encryption option since I share a PC....Thanks Meng.


----------



## budderbutton (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi there, Thanks for putting this up man. I gave some feedback a couple months ago and this version looks a lot better.
I would really like to see a way to promote plants without removing them from the current group. For instance my BB is in veg as a mother and I take clones off it, but if I try to promote it, it removes it from veg and puts it in clone. Thanks Man

PS - I really like the new password feature!


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 5, 2010)

budderbutton said:


> Hi there, Thanks for putting this up man. I gave some feedback a couple months ago and this version looks a lot better.
> I would really like to see a way to promote plants without removing them from the current group. For instance my BB is in veg as a mother and I take clones off it, but if I try to promote it, it removes it from veg and puts it in clone. Thanks Man
> 
> PS - I really like the new password feature!


Ya - The Promote function isn't fully baked yet in terms of Clones or growing out Seeds. We certainly want to be able to create new Plants (Clones in this case) from a Mother while leaving the mother be. I'm not sure of the best way to do this in the tool yet. I could likely just write a special routine if you choose to promote to Clones asking you how many you took and if you want to track them as one "Plant" or separate. Then I could create however many new plants in Clones. We would track the Mother plants' ID so you can trace back indefinitely. If we promote to Seeds, we'd do the same thing basically, but we'd want to track the Father plants' ID also.

Any thoughts?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 5, 2010)

Would there ever be a need to promote a plant into more than just one other phase? I was thinking on how to make this expandable with our future tabs like breeding and what not and we could create a datagrid with combobox column that let them select the phase. If I had a breeding project, wanted to flower, and wanted to veg some more mother plants from a set of cuts I just took then I could do it all in one step instead of multiple. Maybe a multi-promote button or something like that, just a thought.


----------



## budderbutton (Jul 5, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Ya - The Promote function isn't fully baked yet in terms of Clones or growing out Seeds. We certainly want to be able to create new Plants (Clones in this case) from a Mother while leaving the mother be. I'm not sure of the best way to do this in the tool yet. I could likely just write a special routine if you choose to promote to Clones asking you how many you took and if you want to track them as one "Plant" or separate. Then I could create however many new plants in Clones. We would track the Mother plants' ID so you can trace back indefinitely. If we promote to Seeds, we'd do the same thing basically, but we'd want to track the Father plants' ID also.
> 
> Any thoughts?


That sounds good. I'm not a programmer so functionality means more to me than how it gets there. 
Looking at it functionally, If it is easier to just implement this splitting out for clones and not harvesting or other stages, then either a what you said, 
Or maybe on the Clone Info page there could be a import from button and you can choose which vegging plant the clones came from. 

On seeds I don't know. I would guess an import mother and import father buttons on the seed page would work


----------



## budderbutton (Jul 5, 2010)

I tried to get something like this going with a friend using Access. Ended up way over our heads in data. I don't see any reason to promote a single plant to more than one phase at any time. I suppose someone might harvest most of a plant and put the rest of it back in veg. I'm not sure how that would be cataloged.


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 5, 2010)

maybe you could treat it like a family tree hierarchy? 
When selecting a new plant have a radio button where you could select mother/father.
From there it would be locked down until you decide to promote it to flower.
When you select a mother plant maybe have an option that says how many children does your mother have?
When you enter that number it populates the cloning section with all the info from the mother.
At which point it would be promoted to clones and than they can carry on their life like the software acts now?
Also possibly have it so it tracks just how many generations your mother has created?
I'm not sure just thinking out loud here.
Than from there; the home screen status would also show the specific plants instead of just the
general: XX days since XXXX has started to flower


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 5, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Would there ever be a need to promote a plant into more than just one other phase?


I assume you mean promote to more than one phase at the same time? 

Speaking to the back-end architecture:
When taking a clone or seed, my thought was that the app would create a new plant record for each cutting/seed (or a single record if you decided to group them together using the Quantity field). This new record would get it's own internal Plant ID and a reference <MotherPlantID/> for linking to it's mother. To handle seeds, we'd do the same, but add a <FatherPlantID/>. The originating Mother/Father plants would remain as-is and simply have a standard Event created like CuttingsTaken and the child PlantIDs in the value field. You could do all the lineage reporting you like by querying Events.



LuciferX said:


> I was thinking on how to make this expandable with our future tabs like breeding and what not and we could create a datagrid with combobox column that let them select the phase. If I had a breeding project, wanted to flower, and wanted to veg some more mother plants from a set of cuts I just took then I could do it all in one step instead of multiple. Maybe a multi-promote button or something like that, just a thought.


I think I would have to see this mocked up to get a sense of what you're saying here. I struggled with how best to handle the promotions... that's why it currently takes like 2 buttons and a combobox . Certainly think we're in need of something a bit more "clean" here. I think that the back-end XML fields/structure we have is solid though. Don't think we should change that.. just the presentation/UI.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 5, 2010)

budderbutton said:


> I tried to get something like this going with a friend using Access. Ended up way over our heads in data. I don't see any reason to promote a single plant to more than one phase at any time.


I agree. I think the only time would be to address Clones/Seeds. But in that case, my thought was that you would be talking about more than 1 plant at that point since even a seed is considered a "Plant" by the program. So you just create a new PlantID and reference the original Mother's ID. 



budderbutton said:


> I suppose someone might harvest most of a plant and put the rest of it back in veg. I'm not sure how that would be cataloged.


 I think we have this covered. It would just log multiple Harvest/Vegging into the Plant's Events. The Info-tab UI might only show the latest Harvest data for example, but you could see there had been prior in the Events.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 5, 2010)

cymbaline said:


> maybe you could treat it like a family tree hierarchy?
> When selecting a new plant have a radio button where you could select mother/father.
> From there it would be locked down until you decide to promote it to flower.
> When you select a mother plant maybe have an option that says how many children does your mother have?
> ...


This is pretty interesting. So if I understand this right... you would NOT promote to Seeds or Clones like you do now. Rather, you'd click the drop-down for that phase, click New and there would be a button or whatever to identify the Seeds Mother/Father or the Clones/Mother. If you bought the Seed/Clone, you leave it alone. If you were breeding or cutting, you set it?

I'm a bit lit right now, but it seems really clean and makes a lot of sense to me. Also like the ideas of passing along Strain info.


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 5, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> This is pretty interesting. So if I understand this right... you would NOT promote to Seeds or Clones like you do now. Rather, you'd click the drop-down for that phase, click New and there would be a button or whatever to identify the Seeds Mother/Father or the Clones/Mother. If you bought the Seed/Clone, you leave it alone. If you were breeding or cutting, you set it?
> 
> I'm a bit lit right now, but it seems really clean and makes a lot of sense to me. Also like the ideas of passing along Strain info.


haha same here and I was afraid that wouldn't make any sense at all because of it.

Let me try and expand on what I mean a little because it was just sort of a flash..
When you create something new for example, you have your current options of seed, clone,veg, etc.
So either you could select "veg" and than in veg specify if it's a mother. Which would automatically promote it to a class in itself.
Or you could create a new class "mother/father" which would have the same fields for entering data like all the other options.
But from there it's "locked" it doesn't get calculated/promoted with other plants. Unless you override it..
When you get into that (mother) option there would be a field where you can create "offspring/clones" which which you can "export/promote" to the "cloning" class and that "generation" begins.

Now if that makes any sense,, going back to the mother and creating the clones from it. You could possibly have a field where you enter in the amount of clones taken from the mother. From there you can "export" it to the cloning section and have ID's generated for each clone or allow the user to specify the id.
Then there is no reason to enter a new clone for each one since the software will do it for you. Also in the "parent" class you could keep track on how old the mother is, how many total cuttings have been taken from her or whatever information someone might want to track on their mom.
If you bought something like clones, than you just create a new clone like you can already.

say I have a mom I want to enter into the system.
I go to the seeds/plants tab. Select "mother" from the drop down list.
Enter in all the info and hit save. Now you have a "mother"
when you want to take cuttings, go to the mother, enter in the amount of cuttings
you take. Click export and the software creates x amount of clones for you.
All the relevant info is filled in from the mother and each clone has a unique ID but still associated with the "parents".


----------



## Seaghost (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey there new to to the site and came across this guide, great program!! I have noticed though that the installer won't work in Windows 7 even with Net 4.0 installed, it's still not seeing the correct association on the file type. But no biggie the exe version worked great and is going to make my new grow room complete  Thanks for the hard work and keep the updates coming


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 5, 2010)

Seaghost said:


> Hey there new to to the site and came across this guide, great program!! I have noticed though that the installer won't work in Windows 7 even with Net 4.0 installed, it's still not seeing the correct association on the file type. But no biggie the exe version worked great and is going to make my new grow room complete  Thanks for the hard work and keep the updates coming


I've heard a couple people say that now, I'm thinking of taking that present auto installer down and replacing it with something better today.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 5, 2010)

I just tried it on my fresh install of windows 7 32 bit and it gave me an error after it downloaded the framework. I tried to download it a second time and it installed correctly so I'm building a new package right now that installs right the first time.


----------



## LadyKimi (Jul 5, 2010)

This might sound simplistic but being forgetful I actually keep a hand written log of when I water, give nutes, LST, pretty much anything I do, even rotate. Will the calendar feature allow this to be entered when complete?

Kimi


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 5, 2010)

LadyKimi said:


> This might sound simplistic but being forgetful I actually keep a hand written log of when I water, give nutes, LST, pretty much anything I do, even rotate. Will the calendar feature allow this to be entered when complete?
> 
> Kimi


Yep, add these as Events. Use common event names to track recurring items. Let me know if you would like some additional details here and I'll write up a quick guide. We need to begin working on our documentation anyway .


----------



## NBKA (Jul 6, 2010)

I installed it this morning, so far so good, but I need a "mother plant" option.
I like it.


----------



## LadyKimi (Jul 6, 2010)

I fugured out why i am crashing at start up.. I put a shortcut on my desktop. When I open it from the SC it crashes and wont stay open. When I open it from its folder all is well...

Kimi


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 6, 2010)

LadyKimi said:


> I fugured out why i am crashing at start up.. I put a shortcut on my desktop. When I open it from the SC it crashes and wont stay open. When I open it from its folder all is well...
> 
> Kimi


Good deal! I'm almost done with our new installer that will take care of any problems that people might be having now and give you the option to create a desktop or program group icon. We'll post the source code to the installer as well


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 6, 2010)

JealousFoliage said:


> Can't wait till you guys get this up for mac +rep


Not trying to intrude but there is growing software for us mac users http://www.growassistant.com/...there is a free version that allows you up to 3 grow logs...otherwise you have to purchase the full version which is kinda pricey...but it is great software...it is very detailed and password protected....ohh and I have the free version.....


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll have the new installer ready either late tonight or tomorrow, any windows users willing to test it out for us?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 6, 2010)

whiteflour said:


> I'll give it a whirl. What you coding this thing in? Does it need sql behind it? If not have you considered it?
> 
> EDIT:
> nm i see it's c#


Thanks whiteflour I'll PM you when I have it ready. Yes we have considered it and plan to make it an option in the near future as it wouldn't be that difficult to implement since both can use Linq as the datasource. We didn't want to make it the only option because people with only 1 computer might not want to install a database server locally.

Lx


----------



## LadyKimi (Jul 6, 2010)

I have windows 7 on one pc and linux (unbutu) on the other, can test out on windows but have to get a larger flash drive before I can run it thru the linux pc. I will be stuck at home all day tomorrow so I can play away LoL

Just let me know..

Kimi


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 7, 2010)

I've committed my most recent changes to SourceForge. Anyone who knows how to grab the code via trunk SVN and locate the Debug/Release .exe is welcome to test. I am especially interested in reports from people who can run it with their existing Ver .1 data file. Please be sure to back up your data prior to loading it in this new version. Not responsible for data loss due to bug .

Change Notes:
- Changed Event Name to combobox to allow for auto-complete
- Changed Event Type to combobox to allow for auto-complete
- Added default Event Names and Types support on Options tab.
- Changed Breeder into combobox.
- Fixed auto-events event handler to Click instead of Checked.
- Fixed event sorting by date. Was treating dates as strings and therefore sorting alphabetically. Ex: 5/31/2010 was showing before 5/4/2010 when sorting in ascending order.
- Added Type for Event. Allows you to group common events. Such as "Watering", "Watering-Flush", "Water-Nutrient", "Water-1/2Nutrient" can all be labeled Type = "Watering/Feeding"

- Used try/catch blocks when referencing x.Element("Type").Value.ToString() to avoid exceptions. Should work with older data files missing <Type> inside Events


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 7, 2010)

Finally got the installer working, if anyone could test this and let me know if you have any problems and what os you're running it would help us out a lot!

--> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/48497#DownloadId=131228

Lx


----------



## Tenru (Jul 7, 2010)

Great app + rep dude. 
I think you should add a spot on there where it says the last time you fed your plants. Just a thought, keep up the good work man!


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 7, 2010)

Tenru said:


> Great app + rep dude.
> I think you should add a spot on there where it says the last time you fed your plants. Just a thought, keep up the good work man!


Thanks! We appreciate all the feedback it helps a lot! You can kind of track the last feed with events right now but we're making it easier/more straight forward in the next release. We're also working on making it "graphable" so you can use the data to generate graphs, not sure if that will be in the next release or not though.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 7, 2010)

Also the source to the installer is on our SVN trunk on sourceforge if you want to check it out


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 8, 2010)

Just checking this out. As I started to do some work on something very similar and saw this thread. You guys are alot further ahead of me. I've begun entering in data, and I notice there is ALOT of repetition. Also I would have tyou would have a field for Start Veg. For example, clones dont always go to flower. Also, there needs to be a more intuitive way to track clones from a mother. I see from some previous posts that this is being addressed. I like the family tree idea. And one other quick note, in the home tab, the the Plant ID should be appended to the Strain name. At the moment I am having to add things like - Clone 1, - Clone 2 as strains so that I can quickly identify a particular plant instead of just a strain.

I am interested in helping any way I can. I dont have much c# experience but proficient in VB, and SQL if that helps. Happy to bug test as well.

Good work guys!


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 8, 2010)

Hopefully we can limit the repition as we move forward. Please register at sourceforge, we'd be happy to have some additional help on the team.

Oh, I should have mother/father support tonight.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 8, 2010)

Did it on codeplex. Should I do sourceforge instead?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 8, 2010)

FlyWithMe said:


> Did it on codeplex. Should I do sourceforge instead?


Just tell us what username you registered with and we can add you to the project. You can probably code in vb.net and we can either use your code as a library or convert it to c# if there are any good converters out there yet.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 8, 2010)

Replaced the old auto installer with the new one, if anyone has any problems with it let me know! I also posted the source code to the installer in the download section on both sites in case anyone is interested.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 8, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Just tell us what username you registered with and we can add you to the project. You can probably code in vb.net and we can either use your code as a library or convert it to c# if there are any good converters out there yet.
> 
> Lx





FlyWithMe said:


> Same username as here. FlyWithMe


I think FlyWithMe will need to register at SourceForge right? Since we moved everything from CodePlex recently?


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 8, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Replaced the old auto installer with the new one, if anyone has any problems with it let me know! I also posted the source code to the installer in the download section on both sites in case anyone is interested.


Worked great for me. Even have the right app icon on my desktop and taskbar now! One thing I noticed is that it didn't seem to add it to the start menu. Is that an easy option to add?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 8, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Worked great for me. Even have the right app icon on my desktop and taskbar now! One thing I noticed is that it didn't seem to add it to the start menu. Is that an easy option to add?


Nice! Yeah it wasn't working right away and I wanted to get back to working on the main project, I'll go back and fix it later after I get the grow room moving equipment thing working. In the new grow room tab I'm going to include an option to enter your electricity rates so you can calculate exactly how much your spending per grow/day/month/etc and calculate the GPW 

Lx


----------



## 420BongRips (Jul 8, 2010)

This is a fantastic download.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 8, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Nice! Yeah it wasn't working right away and I wanted to get back to working on the main project, I'll go back and fix it later after I get the grow room moving equipment thing working. In the new grow room tab I'm going to include an option to enter your electricity rates so you can calculate exactly how much your spending per grow/day/month/etc and calculate the GPW
> Lx


Excellent... just pull out your kill-a-watt and take your measurements, and your rates and hours. That'll be nice.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 9, 2010)

New install tested. Works fine. Other than issues already mentioned. (No start menu/programs group, no uninstaller)


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 9, 2010)

FlyWithMe said:


> New install tested. Works fine. Other than issues already mentioned. (No start menu/programs group, no uninstaller)


Cool. There are some new features in the svn trunk. Maybe you could give those a test drive with your current data file?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 9, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Cool. There are some new features in the svn trunk. Maybe you could give those a test drive with your current data file?


We should warn people that being a beta tester is mandator if you join the project  He's the GUI designer , once he's up on sf we should setup a forum on there so we can start talking about making our GUI/design better too. If anyone else wants to join the project just signup and give me or densebuds your name and we can add you to the project, nobody will be denied


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 9, 2010)

I would think detailed discussions should be @ sourceforge. This thread would be more general discussions/announcements re: the app on the whole.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 9, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> I would think detailed discussions should be @ sourceforge. This thread would be more general discussions/announcements re: the app on the whole.


I concur, I added you Flywithme, you should have access to the forum section now so we can talk about the app in detail there


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 9, 2010)

Added Mother/Father tracking to the /trunk codebase. Welcome any feedback from testers. I didn't put much effort into user-error prevention so you can do things like set the same plant to be it's own mother. Eventually we can come back and address things like that. Just wanted to get it working.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 10, 2010)

I've downloaded all of the pieces from the trunk (revision 85?) and see no difference from the current release. What am I missing? Is there a zip file or installer, or is just copying the pieces from the directory sufficient?


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 10, 2010)

If you browse into the bin/debug folder, you should find the .exe. If not, you could install c# express and build it too. Revision 89


----------



## FlyWithMe (Jul 10, 2010)

I found the right directory. I wasnt sure which pieces needed to be download along with the .exe. So I made a copy of the files from the previous install, and replace the .exe with the new one from rev 89. The app launches, and I am able to enter data, but upon clicking save, the app crashes and closes. I am using Vista Business with SP1. Assuming just replacing the exe is suficiennt I am going to try on an XP and Win7 as well. If I need to be copying more than just the exe, can you give me a list of files to copy, or perhaps zip them up and I can just download and extract the files?


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 10, 2010)

Did you try it with no data file or did you use an existing one? Did it display any error msgs?


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 10, 2010)

For anyone who is interested, here is the latest revision of Herb.IQ. The features in this revision should be included in Ver .2 Stable when it's released. You should just have to extract this .zip to a folder and then you can run the .exe. 

As with all beta software, you agree to use at your own risk!! I can't stress this enough, *things might break*. Best bet is to keep your existing .1 version and install this alongside. Take a copy of your ver .1 data file and put it in the v.2 Beta folder. Should allow you to use your existing data. 

Please let me know of any bugs you encounter.

Thanks,
DB


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 10, 2010)

budderbutton said:


> I can't find my version 1 data file. Where is it at, please?


Did you install using the installer? Mine is C:\Program Files\Herb.IQ\Data.zip but I don't remember if I changed the default installation path. If you have a shortcut on your desktop, you can right-click, properties and check the target path.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 10, 2010)

He might have been using the first auto-installer that we replaced, try downloading the new one, it should import your data file and uninstall the old one so you can get to it in your c:\program files directory or where ever you specify.


----------



## budderbutton (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't have a C:\Program Files\Herb.IQ. It's in the add/remove programs and the start menu and I can't find it anywhere else even with a search


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 11, 2010)

budderbutton said:


> I don't have a C:\Program Files\Herb.IQ. It's in the add/remove programs and the start menu and I can't find it anywhere else even with a search


 You can probably find it in the documents settings of the user account you use.
for example it installed to this path for me..
C:\Documents and Settings\USER\Local Settings\Apps\2.0\WECG3N1Y.8EH\PX7PJQJY.Z4M\herb..tion_74c412695ef8d82d_0000.0001_3518d3fc49cc6ef1


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 11, 2010)

budderbutton said:


> I don't have a C:\Program Files\Herb.IQ. It's in the add/remove programs and the start menu and I can't find it anywhere else even with a search


Download this --> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/NEW.HERB.IQ.0.1.STABLE.INSTALLER.exe/download

It will automatically find your old copy and move the data file to C:\Program Files\HERB.IQ if you install it with the default settings. Just click next all the way through, it will automatically uninstall the old version for you too.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 11, 2010)

Fixed a couple minor things:



(BackEnd) - Was creating multiple <Events> nodes for each plant. New code will check to see if already exists and if so, add <event> to it. Otherwise it will create it. READ code handles multiple or single <Events> just fine so no change there.
Front status windows now show Plant ID in addition to strain name. Helpful if you are tracking more than one plant from a specific strain.
These are stored in the project source code repository. If you'd like to test, let me know and I'll build a beta .exe.

-DB


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 11, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Fixed a couple minor things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ended up making a build for some testing:

https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/BETA Test Packages/Herb.IQ-Beta2WithUpdatedStatusBoxesStandalone.rar/download

Test at your own risk. Make a copy of your data file!!!


----------



## defcomexperiment (Jul 12, 2010)

thank you, i was looking for something a bit more tailored for growing statistics. thought i was gonna have to make a spreadsheet as for some periods of time my g/f will be maintaining my grow and i will be looking over the numbers here and there. also, on your website there is a typo:

"After basic functionality is working future plants include: "

i think you meant future plans* but i'm sure it is an easy typo to make with plants on the brain all the time... hopefully i will be able to assist with testing your program, i've worked a bit on alpha/beta testing since 2000 or so. good luck and thanks again!!


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 12, 2010)

defcomexperiment said:


> thank you, i was looking for something a bit more tailored for growing statistics. thought i was gonna have to make a spreadsheet as for some periods of time my g/f will be maintaining my grow and i will be looking over the numbers here and there. also, on your website there is a typo:
> 
> "After basic functionality is working future plants include: "
> 
> i think you meant future plans* but i'm sure it is an easy typo to make with plants on the brain all the time... hopefully i will be able to assist with testing your program, i've worked a bit on alpha/beta testing since 2000 or so. good luck and thanks again!!


Wow never noticed that, ya I had plants on the brain as I always do  Thanks! If you'd like to assist sign up on sourceforge and let us know what your username is and we'll get you added to the project. 

Lx


----------



## budderbutton (Jul 14, 2010)

This gives me "unable to find a version of the runtime to run this application"
I have Microsoft .NET framework 4 client profile and extended listed in my add/remove programs

I did find my files in C:\Documents and Settings\USER\Local Settings\Apps\2.0\2V65KXJW.Z4Y\M2DBBHBA.5DV\herb...exe_74c412695ef8d82d_0000.0001_none_ea76fdbb7bcaf284
and backed them up.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 14, 2010)

Install .NET 2.0 for the installer, odd that you don't have that installed already but have 4.


----------



## TheWinter (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks good guys. Ive been developing win32 apps for over 10 yrs... so I can appreciate the work that went into it. You guys really had a lot to cram into that UI, and I would have totally done it differently. But thats the cool thing about programming, you can do it 10 different ways, and all of those ways can be "correct". Thanks guys, I will definitely be able to use this.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 16, 2010)

TheWinter said:


> Looks good guys. Ive been developing win32 apps for over 10 yrs... so I can appreciate the work that went into it. You guys really had a lot to cram into that UI, and I would have totally done it differently. But thats the cool thing about programming, you can do it 10 different ways, and all of those ways can be "correct". Thanks guys, I will definitely be able to use this.


Feel free to join the project if you have some ideas of how to streamline things. We can always use fresh ideas.

Thx


----------



## lakshin (Jul 19, 2010)

There are only two things I would add, one would be a watering/feeding tab for soil growers. Just to keep track of when you watered or fed them. The other one is a tab for completed grows, just to archive your old grows to reference later. Just some thoughts, but I love the program now! It was a really good job! Thanks


----------



## lakshin (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah using the events thing works good. I have been keeping my own grow log in MS Word, but your guys program is way better. Once again thanks a ton for this program!


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow you've been busy in the week I've been away it looks like. Nice work! We're still rescheduled for a mid to end of month 0.2 release in August so everyone knows


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 22, 2010)

Ya... Mother-in-law visiting + nothing to smoke = plenty of programming opportunities


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 23, 2010)

New version of the software is up. Slight modification to the Custom Status tab. Switched to non-editable comboboxes. Made for a cleaner result I think and you aren't losing much feature-wise I don't think. Latest beta @ https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/BETA%20Test%20Packages/HERB.IQ-v2%20BETA.rar/download


----------



## budderbutton (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine just gives this program has performed an error, would you like to send a report to Microsoft


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 25, 2010)

budderbutton said:


> Mine just gives this program has performed an error, would you like to send a report to Microsoft


When you first run it or after it's been open for a bit? Which version are you using (where did you download it)?


----------



## Don Gottie (Jul 26, 2010)

Plz keep me posted on updated versions this pogram is way better and totally fucken easyer to use than tryen to keep track urself all true major growers down to the newsest noob can benefit from ur program thanx fellas 

The Don


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 27, 2010)

Don Gottie said:


> Plz keep me posted on updated versions this pogram is way better and totally fucken easyer to use than tryen to keep track urself all true major growers down to the newsest noob can benefit from ur program thanx fellas
> 
> The Don


Glad you like it! We will post major release info here for sure. Alternatively, you could monitor the project on SourceForge.

-DB


----------



## meetzu (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for keeping this software up to date. I really enjoy having something encrypted to track grows on. I have one suggestion for it though. Under the reservoirs tab it has the current contents area. I think it would be nice if that weren't forced to one line without wrapping. I prefer to keep res change data there but after 3 or 4 of them it starts to become a hassle to scroll all the way over. The other option is excel; it's not encrypted though :\
Sounds like an easy adjustment, but I could be way off. Either way, awesome program.


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 28, 2010)

Were you guys planning on adding a "date vegged" box like you have with "date germed" "date cloned"?
I'm even leary to ask because I know it's so early beta and it might very well be on the "to do" list.
I also might be looking at this wrong but the reason I ask is this example here..
I take a cutting to clone today. I enter it in the software and select todays date.
The software considers that the beginning of vegetation and I don't.
I don't consider the veg state to start until I put it into the medium it will spend its life in, if that makes sense to you.
For now I created an event called true veg so I know how many days the girls have really been in their medium.
Because I can have a cutting in the cloner for 21 days and than put it in the medium for x amount of days but the software
is tracking it as say 55 days veg.. When in reality to me it's only been 30 days.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jul 28, 2010)

budderbutton said:


> Mine just gives this program has performed an error, would you like to send a report to Microsoft


Same here, and I downloaded it from the site given above. I save it to my desktop from the downloading site and then when I try to open and run it it gives me that error.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 28, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Same here, and I downloaded it from the site given above. I save it to my desktop from the downloading site and then when I try to open and run it it gives me that error.


Couple of questions:
Did you install .NET 4? Are you downloading the Stable version which has all necessary components, or the BETA version which contains only the HerbIQ.exe?


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 28, 2010)

meetzu said:


> Under the reservoirs tab it has the current contents area. I think it would be nice if that weren't forced to one line without wrapping. I prefer to keep res change data there but after 3 or 4 of them it starts to become a hassle to scroll all the way over.


I think this is fixed in the current version of the code (.2 BETA). Which version do you have?


----------



## Howard Stern (Jul 28, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Couple of questions:
> Did you install .NET 4? Are you downloading the Stable version which has all necessary components, or the BETA version which contains only the HerbIQ.exe?


I have the original one but I was trying to get the second one that came out. I had no problem with the first one it is the second one from http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/BETA%20Test%20Packages/HERB.IQ-v2%20BETA.rar/download that I am having a problem with.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 28, 2010)

cymbaline said:


> Were you guys planning on adding a "date vegged" box like you have with "date germed" "date cloned"?
> I'm even leary to ask because I know it's so early beta and it might very well be on the "to do" list.
> I also might be looking at this wrong but the reason I ask is this example here..
> I take a cutting to clone today. I enter it in the software and select todays date.
> ...


Yes, we should have a date option for this as we do with the other values. This would not be a big change. I'll take a look @ it.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 28, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> I have the original one but I was trying to get the second one that came out. I had no problem with the first one it is the second one from http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/BETA%20Test%20Packages/HERB.IQ-v2%20BETA.rar/download that I am having a problem with.


Ok, for that one you should replace your existing HerbIQ.exe in your programs folder (maybe C:\Program Files\HERB.IQ) with the HerbIQ.exe in the .rar you get from the link you posted. HerbIQ.exe may be looking for some files it expects and can't find them since I didn't include everything, only the executable and maybe a lone .dll. If you're doing this, I'm stumped for the moment.


----------



## meetzu (Jul 28, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> I think this is fixed in the current version of the code (.2 BETA). Which version do you have?


 I downloaded the most recent .exe from sourceforge listed here. Would I need the other files as well for it to be properly up to date? I mean I have the other .dll but its from the initial install I did.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 28, 2010)

Right, you need that dll and maybe the graphic files? Look in your current install folder. In fact, what I do is make a copy of ny data, in fact make 2, rename the current .exe to OLD and then move the new one you downloaded in it's place.


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 28, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Give this a try? Let me know if it behaves like you were thinking.
> 
> -DB


Cool that's the box I was looking for. Thank you. Not sure if it's intentional but on the home tab in the status it still reflects the veg time from the clone date.
That might be a good thing though to let you know the overall age of the plant.
ie: 33 days since XXX - XX-1 has been in veg (which is how old the plant is.)
vs: custom status - days since event: (veg)
44 - xxx - xx-2 (veg - x/xx/xxxx)
54 - xxx - xx-3 (veg - x/x/xxxx)


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 28, 2010)

Thx for pointing that out. I forgot to change that. Eventually, I'd like to make the status boxes (all of them) interchangeable. Maybe even allow some sort of scripting capability even.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 28, 2010)

Version with the front status box changed as discussed.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/BETA%20Test%20Packages/HERB.IQv.2%20BETA.rar/download


----------



## cowell (Jul 30, 2010)

hi, want to start by saying thanks for the share..... I have downloaded this from you a while ago, and am implementing it right now as I am taking clones... I am sure these items have been addressed, and if so, I apologize for not reading through the entire thread right now.

I would like to walk you through my thoughts as I use your program, and possibly there may be a way to do what I am talking about already and you could help me out?
I have seedlings ready to clone for sexing. so I am setting up the software.
I don't mind adding all the information for my plant... I have several strains to clone from today, and a few plants of a few strains as well, so you'll see what I mean.
I start off with Violator Kush... I add a new veg plant, enter info and I name this VKush1... as I have 5 of them, and then save it.
I go to add plant 2.. which is going to be VKush2. I hit new, as it's another plant. I see Violator Kush from the strain drop down menu.. and click on it. I go to click on the next info box to type it in as it's the same info as the previous one, and there's no auto complete... so I have to type it all in again.. I save. I hit new again and enter VKush3... same thing. Now I took 2 clones from VKush1. So I go to the "clones" page. Hit "New".. I am expecting to go to some drop down menu attached to my list of veg plants, and select copies from that info.. but it made me input all the info again... If I take 50 Clones every 2 weeks from 7 different strains you see where time to input becomes counter productive.

My Suggestions to this point,

1. It's good to input your own plant's information for every plant type once , but then we should have the ability to copy that info for more plants of the same type but still be able to make each copy editable would be great!

2. When I have a plant in "veg".. and I want to take clones from it, there could be a button to make a clone that would automatically copy all information to the clones section, but leave the plant in veg as is.. not just "promote" and move it to a different phase.

So I could go to my list of Veg plants, and pick VKush 2, and make 3 clones from it by hitting a "copy" type button, and sets those up in my clones section for me to edit as needed, and promote as you have here.

If these things have already been brought up, then I'm sorry for wasting your time, but if I am doing something wrong, being set straight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 30, 2010)

cowell said:


> hi, want to start by saying thanks for the share.....


Thanks for the input cowell, keep any issues or suggestions you see coming, we love to hear any input as it helps us make it better! We have discussed this not too long ago and plan on correcting it in the 0.2 release in a few weeks, I can put it up in a beta release this weekend to test too.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 30, 2010)

cowell said:


> 1. It's good to input your own plant's information for every plant type once , but then we should have the ability to copy that info for more plants of the same type but still be able to make each copy editable would be great!


Ya, we need to add definable strains to the data file. All strain-related info should be saved and auto-populated if you pick that strain again. A workaround I've been using is to create a single plant record with all the strain info. Up the Quantity to the # you have. Then right-click on your plant and click Split Off Plant. 

You are left with your original plant record with 1 less quantity and a new plant record with all the same info copied over and a new PlantID given.




cowell said:


> 2. When I have a plant in "veg".. and I want to take clones from it, there could be a button to make a clone that would automatically copy all information to the clones section, but leave the plant in veg as is.. not just "promote" and move it to a different phase.
> 
> So I could go to my list of Veg plants, and pick VKush 2, and make 3 clones from it by hitting a "copy" type button, and sets those up in my clones section for me to edit as needed, and promote as you have here.


Same trick as above could apply here. Certainly it's not ideal, but it does same some effort.



cowell said:


> If these things have already been brought up, then I'm sorry for wasting your time, but if I am doing something wrong, being set straight would be greatly appreciated.


No problem @ all! We love the feedback and appreciate the suggestions. Let us know if you have any more questions.

Note: The workaround I reference above exists in v.2 Beta only.

-DB


----------



## cowell (Jul 31, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks for the input cowell, keep any issues or suggestions you see coming, we love to hear any input as it helps us make it better! We have discussed this not too long ago and plan on correcting it in the 0.2 release in a few weeks, I can put it up in a beta release this weekend to test too.


I'd be more than happy to check it out.. and I still have to add the rest of my plants to the software anyway.. is the 0.2 going to be an update or will you have to re-enter your info?



DenseBuds said:


> Ya, we need to add definable strains to the data file...
> 
> No problem @ all! We love the feedback and appreciate the suggestions. Let us know if you have any more questions.
> 
> ...


I appreciate that! I can and likely will give you feedback as I test, thanks again!


----------



## cowell (Jul 31, 2010)

oh and BTW, I did try and load the link you posted for the .2beta, but when I went to unrar it, it wouldn't create the folder.
If you have a fixed link or if there's a trick to get it to unrar to install.. thanks.


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 31, 2010)

cowell said:


> oh and BTW, I did try and load the link you posted for the .2beta, but when I went to unrar it, it wouldn't create the folder.
> If you have a fixed link or if there's a trick to get it to unrar to install.. thanks.


I tried the link again and it still works fine.
I use 7-zip to unrar and it created the folder and extracted as expected.
Make sure if you are in vista or win7 you have the correct permissions to do what you are trying to do.
You might need to right click and run it as administrator in win7. No clue about vista, I'd downgrade or upgrade your OS


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 31, 2010)

cowell said:


> oh and BTW, I did try and load the link you posted for the .2beta, but when I went to unrar it, it wouldn't create the folder.
> If you have a fixed link or if there's a trick to get it to unrar to install.. thanks.


The installer had to be ran as admin to set permissions on the directory if it was in program files so I wouldn't be suprised if you need to start your compression program with admin rights to extract it to the installed location. Vista and Windows 7 should work the same permission/rights wise


----------



## cowell (Jul 31, 2010)

I run windows7. I have admin rights on winrar. It won't let me extract it. When I go in the back way,(run it from the program file) it loads fine but when I try and add any event it locks up on me. Re-installed old version without a problem. What's different from one to the other?
I know it's likely something easy I'm missing, but any help on that would be awesome guys.. thanks again.


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 31, 2010)

not sure if this helps any cowell but can you open up winrar as the admin and browse to where your rar file is.
You should be able to open the rar file in winrar and than just drag and drop it into your program files herbiq folder that is already there?
I was able to do all that in win7 but I don't have the program installed on 7 so I can't test out any further as for it locking up/crashing.
If you can't open the file it might be corrupted. If you try running the .exe alone it probably would crash as well without at least the .dll that installs with the program.


----------



## cowell (Jul 31, 2010)

your first sentence describes how i get into it before it freezes. 
I can get into the update, I see some of the newer menu options.. but once I go to save- it locks.

It sucks.. cause it's just what I need right now... but I can't get the update to install. Again, I deleted out the .1 version, re-downloaded, and installed again with no problem... why would one be different from the other?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 31, 2010)

cowell said:


> your first sentence describes how i get into it before it freezes.
> I can get into the update, I see some of the newer menu options.. but once I go to save- it locks.
> 
> It sucks.. cause it's just what I need right now... but I can't get the update to install. Again, I deleted out the .1 version, re-downloaded, and installed again with no problem... why would one be different from the other?


You need to put the beta.exe in the same directory as the .dll files and other files or it will fail on save when it needs those dependencies


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 31, 2010)

Yep. Put it where HerbIQ is currently installed. C:\program files\herbiq or something most likely.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 31, 2010)

Just put up a new beta release, added a new section to clone/copy your plants, let me know what you think.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/BETA Test Packages/HERB.IQ.v0.2.BETA.zip/download


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 31, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Just put up a new beta release, added a new section to clone/copy your plants, let me know what you think.
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/BETA Test Packages/HERB.IQ.v0.2.BETA.zip/download


nice this will make it much easier now.
A few things that I noticed were; the date cloned did not update on the info tab. It shows the original clones date.
Should it update with the new date of creating the clone or stay the original date?
If you want it to reflect the new creation date than it should zero out the dates for the other drop down boxes such as date flower and harvest.
As it stands it still carries those dates over.
I'm still trying to figure out how to do a proper naming scheme and make it work.

When I go to clone them off whatever I enter for beginning or end it adds to the existing strain name and only the number increment shows in the plant id.
If I try to put any letters in the number field it crash's the program. Also after it crashed it did not prompt for the password.
I also can't seem to use the phenotype field, when I enter info into that field and click save, it carries over to every strain I have set up.
A possible idea that might help with clutter when doing mass clones (ie: 50 of one)
Instead of creating 50 new entries, create one "strain name" and that can expand or collapse when you click on the + sign next to the strain.

anyway I feel like I'm all over the place here with this and that.. I'm glad you guys are doing this and it's inspiring me to force myself to sit down and learn
some programming to contribute back.


----------



## overlord (Jul 31, 2010)

I entered the information and events, when I click the custom status tab, and select date germed on I see this: "0 - ak47 - 1 (GermedOn-AutoEvent - 7/31/2010)" 
actual germ date was the 15th, the 31st is the day I entered the info. also is the 0 at the beginning suppose to represent quantity? if so that is incorrect as I had entered 6 in that field. 
Should I be asking these questions over at sourceforge?
Thanks

This is with the 0.2.0.0 beta


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 31, 2010)

overlord said:


> I entered the information and events, when I click the custom status tab, and select date germed on I see this: "0 - ak47 - 1 (GermedOn-AutoEvent - 7/31/2010)"
> actual germ date was the 15th, the 31st is the day I entered the info. also is the 0 at the beginning suppose to represent quantity? if so that is incorrect as I had entered 6 in that field.
> Should I be asking these questions over at sourceforge?
> Thanks
> ...


Did you specify the actual date when creating the event?
the 0 specifies the days to the event or after the event. you have your strain and the 1 I think would be your plant ID that you specified.


----------



## overlord (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes I did, the 1 is the plant ID
On the "home tab" status reads: "11 days since ak47 - 1 has been germinated "
So on that one, it is showing actual days since I germed according to the date of the 15th I specified.
It is in the Custom Status tab that seems to reflect actual date entered, instead of date specified. (I am keeping a hand written journal as well, since this is a beta)
I guess I am asking is this what was intended, or should the Custom tab reflect specified dates same as the Home tab?

On another note I am also running "Uberkush" which is reflected under the "Home" tab (19 days since UberKush - 1 has been germinated), but is not under the "Custom" tab. (all I see is the ak47 under the custom tab)
and when I tried to promote the Uberkush to veg, the program crashed asking if I wished to debug or close program.

*EDIT:* also as cymbaline mentioned, after the crash, the program did not prompt for a password. once it restarted with no password prompt, I manually closed the program. Which then re-enabled the password prompt.


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 31, 2010)

here is what my custom status looks like
-29 - NL#1 - 1 (succanat - 8/30/2010) = 29 days before I need to use my succanat on 8-30
or another one I created for testing 
3 - NL#2 - 2 (water - 7/29/2010) = 3 days have passed since I watered this one
I'm pretty sure the custom tab should reflect whatever date you specified in the events when you saved it.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 31, 2010)

cymbaline said:


> nice this will make it much easier now.
> A few things that I noticed were; the date cloned did not update on the info tab. It shows the original clones date.
> Should it update with the new date of creating the clone or stay the original date?
> If you want it to reflect the new creation date than it should zero out the dates for the other drop down boxes such as date flower and harvest.
> ...


Good point on the clone date, I'll add that right now. The quantity field is there for grouping a large number of clones into a single entry. We are working up an expandable tree view in the future too, just a matter of time


----------



## overlord (Jul 31, 2010)

cymbaline said:


> here is what my custom status looks like
> -29 - NL#1 - 1 (succanat - 8/30/2010) = 29 days before I need to use my succanat on 8-30
> or another one I created for testing
> 3 - NL#2 - 2 (water - 7/29/2010) = 3 days have passed since I watered this one
> I'm pretty sure the custom tab should reflect whatever date you specified in the events when you saved it.


I have the stable and beta extracted to my desktop, the Uberkush was originally entered into the stable version. I wonder if this is causing some of the conflict on the "promotion" crash.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 31, 2010)

Will have to wait for DB to comment on the custom status stuff, he's been working on that section


----------



## overlord (Jul 31, 2010)

Nothing, the screen just goes white, then a MS box pops up asking me if I wish to debug or close program.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok updated the copy/clone section, now you can choose to clear the dates and use today as the cloned date. I also made incrementing the ID optional in the event you use that field to store non-numerical characters. Is in the same link as before, I included the .dll dependancy to make it easier for everyone trying to preview the beta


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 31, 2010)

looking smooth now. 
Also when the program crashed it appears it wiped my password and that is why I wasn't prompted for a password when I restarted the program.
I was able to recreate it by crashing it again and saw the password field was blank and the program appears to access the data file just fine.
just a fyi/update on that crash I caused.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 31, 2010)

cymbaline said:


> looking smooth now.
> Also when the program crashed it appears it wiped my password and that is why I wasn't prompted for a password when I restarted the program.
> I was able to recreate it by crashing it again and saw the password field was blank and the program appears to access the data file just fine.
> just a fyi/update on that crash I caused.


Thanks, we plan on changing how the program interacts with the data file so that it's never left unencrypted on the disk at any time. Right now when you open it, it decrypts the file after you supply the decryption password and then re-encrypts it when you close the program. On the stable release we make sure everything has an error handler but if your computer were to loose power or windows crashed that file would be left on your disk unencrypted so this new approach should take care of that problem.


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 1, 2010)

overlord said:


> I have the stable and beta extracted to my desktop, the Uberkush was originally entered into the stable version. I wonder if this is causing some of the conflict on the "promotion" crash.


If there's no error message displaying, I'm not sure how I'll determine the issue. Certainly if I could get a copy of your data file, I could run some tests on it. Alternatively, if you don't have a ton of info associated with the plant record, you could delete it and re-create it. Though it would be nice to see if we could catch a bug.


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 1, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks, we plan on changing how the program interacts with the data file so that it's never left unencrypted on the disk at any time. Right now when you open it, it decrypts the file after you supply the decryption password and then re-encrypts it when you close the program. On the stable release we make sure everything has an error handler but if your computer were to loose power or windows crashed that file would be left on your disk unencrypted so this new approach should take care of that problem.


Do you have an idea for how to solve this? Maybe we encrypt the data vs the file? Decrypt/Encrypt when you load it to memory, save or exit? The data would be always encrypted and just overwritten.


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 1, 2010)

Events in Herb.IQ log a particular "thing" as happening on a given date. You can give each Event a Name, a type, a date and "Notes". Once this info is logged as an Event, it can be easily examined alongside other Events. This is especially useful in tracking the impact of new growing methods on your results. 

The Events system essentially replaces the little notepad we all have where we jot this info down. My penmanship is horrible and frequently, I had a hard time understanding what I had written . Anyway, I digress.. back to Events.

The only rule is that if you want to track recurring events over a period of time (say, watering for example), you need to decide on an Event Name and Type that you'll use and it needs to be precise, no typos allowed. Personally, I use Name = "Watering" and Type = "Watering/Feeding". This way, I can also create "sister events" like Name = "Nute Feeding", Type = "Watering/Feeding" or Name = "Flush", Type = "Watering/Feeding". It must be exact to work. To help with this, we've enabled auto-complete.




Also, I have provided some default events and types on the options page. You can modify the list as long as you keep to the same format.




By following a similar process as outlined above, you can use the Custom Status screen to display the # of days since the last time a specific Event or Type happened. As you can see in my examples, I am able to get a general "Show me how many days since I last gave my plants any type of water, be it plain or w/ nutes". This is the one I look at regularly but I can also get specific to only see nutrient applications for example.



The sky's the limit with what you want to track. Initially, I'm tracking things like Watering/Feedings, Toppings, Flushes, Bug Infestation info, Height (set the Notes to the height in inches or whatever you prefer) & Transplants. 

The plan is to add some other options to the Custom Status screen. Maybe an option for "Last Notes for Event/Type" so you could display the last Height measurements for each plant as an example. Perhaps eventually we could allow advanced users to script queries somehow. Also we will be looking to find a way to access the data via reporting suites.

Let me know of any questions.

- DB

Afterthought: I just had my first plants harvest while using the software and realized I don't give a shit if I watered a plant once I've harvested . So that'll be on my to-do list... I think I just need an option to include/exclude Harvested plants.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 1, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Do you have an idea for how to solve this? Maybe we encrypt the data vs the file? Decrypt/Encrypt when you load it to memory, save or exit? The data would be always encrypted and just overwritten.


Yup, exactly! I'm thinking of encrypting the data in memory and then writing the encrypted data to a file versus encrypting it as a file like we are right now. At the same time I'd like to take out the dotnetzip library dependency and use something stronger that's built into .NET We could maybe even use different encryption algorithims and keysizes and give them the option on what they want to use too.


----------



## cowell (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for help guys.. I wasn't installing it like a patch on the old version.. once I did that had no issues.. like the clone functionality. enter a number and hit enter and it makes them their own sheet. that saves a ton of work. 

I will be inputting some info into the program tonight and see if I can think of any suggestions as I go. Thanks again! awesome work guys.


----------



## overlord (Aug 1, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> If there's no error message displaying, I'm not sure how I'll determine the issue. Certainly if I could get a copy of your data file, I could run some tests on it. Alternatively, if you don't have a ton of info associated with the plant record, you could delete it and re-create it. Though it would be nice to see if we could catch a bug.


Is this file "Ionic.Zip.dll" ?
I have everything logged manually, and haven't entered much. Would be no problem for me to start from scratch. I would be happy to email the file your requesting,would it be ok to send to LuciferX gmail?


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 1, 2010)

No, it's Data.zip we're looking for. You could send it to me at densebuds at gmail dot com. I'm curious to know what's causing the issue. Pls pm me when you email so I know to check.


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 2, 2010)

overlord said:


> alright, doing that now


Found and fixed the problem. I added the Veg Start field recently (since the last stable version) and neglected to fully account for (older) data files which did not have this field. The program also crashed if you try to set the Veg Start date on a plant like this (created in v.1, being used in v.2).

I've rebuilt a new beta file for you to try. Copy it where your current HerbIQ.exe is. Let me know if it fixes your issue.

- DB


----------



## overlord (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you, Downloaded and installed but just got in from work. will work with it tomorrow since I have the day off.

*EDIT: *I gave it a quick try, is not loading any info from data.zip, (like a fresh new copy) So then I tried reinstalling the beta with stand alone boxes update. after the reinstall it is still failing to load Data.zip info.


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 3, 2010)

Real quick question. When I hit PROMOTE button under the info tab then I clicked to confirm my info was lost and I don't know where it is! And I put one group of plants into harvest and it isn't showing up on my main page. Any help would be really cool. I was wondering what happens when I click promote cus it still says I am tracking 4 grows but I don't see the info on my stuff. Where did the info go?


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 3, 2010)

overlord said:


> Thank you, Downloaded and installed but just got in from work. will work with it tomorrow since I have the day off.
> 
> *EDIT: *I gave it a quick try, is not loading any info from data.zip, (like a fresh new copy) So then I tried reinstalling the beta with stand alone boxes update. after the reinstall it is still failing to load Data.zip info.



So you have the original Data.zip you emailed me, Herb.IQ.exe (new one) and Ionic.Zip.dll all in the same folder? What folder are they in?


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 4, 2010)

updated the copy/clone section so you can optionally copy the events and pictures too.


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 4, 2010)

Cool! When do you plan to merge back to the trunk? I think we could call it v.2 as long as we don't run across any bugs in the next couple weeks? We could branch it so new features could continue development and we can bugfix too.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 4, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Cool! When do you plan to merge back to the trunk? I think we could call it v.2 as long as we don't run across any bugs in the next couple weeks? We could branch it so new features could continue development and we can bugfix too.


Just merged it, should be good now. I still need to finish the grow room section for 0.2 too because it's already half started in the trunk but I can get it done in 2 weeks. The only other thing we need to have working is converting the 0.1 data file. I brought my 0.1 config file over and the status screen has errors on the plant/seed/clone section. I think we can have it done in 2 weeks no problem though.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 4, 2010)

420 Dream Team said:


> down loaded the version on the site cant wait to be able to use the other cant wait for the grow room stufff..TY


Thanks! 0.2 will be able to automatically keep track of bulb/ballast usage, I never keep track of the actual of hours every bulb is used manually I just replace them all after 9-12 months so this will be a nice addition for myself


----------



## bearbait (Aug 4, 2010)

Thx for the program like the tracking and info....Is the calendar used for any thing? if not I think it would be very cool if you could put notes down for each day....


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 4, 2010)

bearbait said:


> Thx for the program like the tracking and info....Is the calendar used for any thing? if not I think it would be very cool if you could put notes down for each day....


The calendar shows you the events that occured on that day from anything you have saved in the program. I'm working on the grow room section that will also have events. Did you want a seperate general notes section too?


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Aug 4, 2010)

so from the original links u posted it says im running version 0.1 is this the old version still? or is the "status" not right like u had commented about fixing


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 4, 2010)

GibbsIt89 said:


> so from the original links u posted it says im running version 0.1 is this the old version still? or is the "status" not right like u had commented about fixing


That is the most current Stable version. We have a beta .2 version available at sourcforge also.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 4, 2010)

GibbsIt89 said:


> so from the original links u posted it says im running version 0.1 is this the old version still? or is the "status" not right like u had commented about fixing


We only have one stable release so far, version 0.1. We've posted beta releases of some of the features that will be in 0.2 but it's not stable and could damage your data file if you run them. Our 0.2 release will be out in 2 weeks or so that will properly upgrade your data file and have no risk of data loss.


----------



## guilooout (Aug 10, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> We only have one stable release so far, version 0.1. We've posted beta releases of some of the features that will be in 0.2 but it's not stable and could damage your data file if you run them. Our 0.2 release will be out in 2 weeks or so that will properly upgrade your data file and have no risk of data loss.



Het LuciferX .. i try to install de new installer .. works OK very nice !!.. check my Framework 4.0 is ok .. but at the password screen crashes .... i use XP ... but maybe some lenguage problem .. i have Xp in Spanish ... is any trouble with that ?? thx!!

ok there is the error signature ,,, 

EventType : clr20r3 P1 : herb.iq.exe P2 : 0.2.0.0 P3 : 4c59b388
P4 : presentationframework P5 : 4.0.0.0 P6 : 4ba1f8db P7 : 78ff
P8 : 0 P9 : system.windows.markup.xamlparse


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 11, 2010)

Here to download the latest Stable version via the installer. Then here to get the latest beta. Unrar/zip it into your Stable installation directory. You may want to rename the HerbIQ.exe before extracting the beta so you can opt out of the beta if you have issues. We expect to release a new Stable soon.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 12, 2010)

guilooout said:


> Het LuciferX .. i try to install de new installer .. works OK very nice !!.. check my Framework 4.0 is ok .. but at the password screen crashes .... i use XP ... but maybe some lenguage problem .. i have Xp in Spanish ... is any trouble with that ?? thx!!
> 
> ok there is the error signature ,,,
> 
> ...


What files are in the install directory? Sounds like your missing a dependency, another reason for us to remove dependencies in one of the coming versions and make it self contained.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 12, 2010)

Ya exactly what DB said  We've really only had the one release and still have kinks to work out in the windows version, it makes more sense to me to port once the windows version is up to speed. Also the dependency we use right now wouldn't work on a mac/linux but we're going to address that in the next release. I did look into porting this to silverlight which would enable running on a mac and linux but it was missing too many of our controls, maybe the next version of silverlight will allow this to happen going that route. Worst case once the windows version is "commecial grade" (or should it be connoisseur grade?  ) I can install mac osx on one of my pcs with that OSx86project, should be enough to develop on. I'm sure you know about VM's, so it's not totally out of reach on either platform.

Lx


----------



## guilooout (Aug 13, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> What files are in the install directory? Sounds like your missing a dependency, another reason for us to remove dependencies in one of the coming versions and make it self contained.



LuciferX : in the install dirctory are only this files:

HERB.IQ.EXE , Ionic.Zip.Dll , License.txt , Marihuana.Ico

Thx!!


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 13, 2010)

guilooout said:


> LuciferX : in the install dirctory are only this files:
> 
> HERB.IQ.EXE , Ionic.Zip.Dll , License.txt , Marihuana.Ico
> 
> Thx!!


Do you have permission to create new files and directories in that directory?


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 13, 2010)

guilooout said:


> LuciferX : in the install dirctory are only this files:
> 
> HERB.IQ.EXE , Ionic.Zip.Dll , License.txt , Marihuana.Ico
> 
> Thx!!



Load up VS Express and run it in debug mode!


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 13, 2010)

We should post links and instructions to debug.... pretty simple really, install VS express, download Herb.IQ source, double click on .sln file and then press F5.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 13, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> We should post links and instructions to debug.... pretty simple really, install VS express, download Herb.IQ source, double click on .sln file and then press F5.


That's funny you say that! I was just putting together a build to try to enable that new "intellitrace" feature released in visual studio 2010. I thought you could just put out a debug build but it looks like the tester has to have visual studio installed for it to work. If we could get the .iTrace file it would give us all the debugging information we needed


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 13, 2010)

Check out this location on your machine DB, I bet you have some already --> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft Visual Studio\10.0\TraceDebugging\

I just put up a new version of the old 0.1 source with full intellitrace settings turned on


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 13, 2010)

guilooout said:


> yes , i have ... im adm ...


Did you test? You can be admin and still not have permission to a directory is why I ask.


----------



## guilooout (Aug 13, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Did you test? You can be admin and still not have permission to a directory is why I ask.


 IM a SUCKERRRRR .. NOW -- work OK

THX For the Support .. only works whit SP3
maybe i can help made a Spanish lenguage version ..... ,...


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 13, 2010)

guilooout said:


> IM a SUCKERRRRR .. NOW -- work OK
> 
> THX For the Support .. only works whit SP3
> maybe i can help made a Spanish lenguage version ..... ,...


If you want to write out translations I can work on allowing language selection after the next release. Perhaps we could even include it in the installer.


----------



## glassblower209 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just downloaded your program. Gave me a little trouble getting it going but its all figured out and running fine now. I'm going to give it a try with my new crop starting next week, but I gotta say, as of now it looks like a legit program. If only I could put it on my I Touch it would be the business.


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 14, 2010)

glassblower209 said:


> Just downloaded your program. Gave me a little trouble getting it going but its all figured out and running fine now. I'm going to give it a try with my new crop starting next week, but I gotta say, as of now it looks like a legit program. If only I could put it on my I Touch it would be the business.


We don't have a desire to register personally w/ Apple or the others to be included in their App Stores. Now that Jailbreaking is legal, maybe that'll open up some options for us. Perhaps we could sell from Cydia or something though... who knows. At minimum, we'll document an API so some other developer could produce a mobile app. 

I know my personal goal for this is to have the main app w/ the data on my computer and then have a smaller app on my phone to have with me while I'm in the grow room doing things. I could take pictures, video, notes along with adding any events and it would automagically sync w/ the server. Which phone is supported will likely depend on which phones LuciferX and I have initially . I'm thinking either WinPhone 7 or Android... but who knows, I may still have my iPhone.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 14, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> We don't have a desire to register personally w/ Apple or the others to be included in their App Stores. Now that Jailbreaking is legal, maybe that'll open up some options for us. Perhaps we could sell from Cydia or something though... who knows. At minimum, we'll document an API so some other developer could produce a mobile app.
> 
> I know my personal goal for this is to have the main app w/ the data on my computer and then have a smaller app on my phone to have with me while I'm in the grow room doing things. I could take pictures, video, notes along with adding any events and it would automagically sync w/ the server. Which phone is supported will likely depend on which phones LuciferX and I have initially . I'm thinking either WinPhone 7 or Android... but who knows, I may still have my iPhone.


I just upgraded my 3GS with a 4 and I gotta say that camera would be perfect in the grow room  I think it would be pretty easy to make an asp.net site that the iphone or any other phone could load to send the images back to the server, you can tap into the phones hardware too such has the direction its behind held and touch gestures and what not. Going that route we wouldn't have to register with anyone and it would work on non-jailbroken phones too.


----------



## Evil Ernie (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey guys, just discovered your software. The screenshots look great, very useful. 
Ive downloaded v.1 but was reading you are close to putting out v.2 
My question is will it be easy to upgrade from v.1 to v.2 when it comes out. Should I wait?
Thanks in advance.
Evil


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 16, 2010)

Evil Ernie said:


> Hey guys, just discovered your software. The screenshots look great, very useful.
> Ive downloaded v.1 but was reading you are close to putting out v.2
> My question is will it be easy to upgrade from v.1 to v.2 when it comes out. Should I wait?
> Thanks in advance.
> Evil


It should be easy to upgrade as we did plan for that. You can also get started with a version which is nearly identical to what V.2 will be (minus grow room support I think). Use the installer and then go back and download the Beta HerbIQ .exe file and copy to your HerbIQ install folder. Let me know if you have any problems.

-DB


----------



## glassblower209 (Aug 17, 2010)

when will the v.2 upgrade be available and will the upgrade be free as well?


----------



## Ghost0696 (Aug 17, 2010)

i downloaded the framework and the program opens but will not save the info i put in. after the program closes and i reopen it its all blank


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 17, 2010)

Ghost0696 said:


> i downloaded the framework and the program opens but will not save the info i put in. after the program closes and i reopen it its all blank


You are clicking Save right? Do you see a Data.zip file in your install directory?


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 17, 2010)

glassblower209 said:


> when will the v.2 upgrade be available and will the upgrade be free as well?


Any day now I imagine. Depends on if Lx will wait to finish his grow room work or just put v.2 out there now and leave Grow Room for v.3. It will be free. We don't plan on ever charging for this app (unless someone offers more $$ than we make in our day jobs I guess ).


----------



## Evil Ernie (Aug 17, 2010)

Just installed the framework 4 and v.1 HerbIQ. 
I am liking it, nice work! I cant wait for v.2 
Hell I never install betas but this is so nicely done I might give v.2 beta a go. 

Small thing I noticed to a plant I promoted. When I went to click confirm I did so with the blank section (default box in drop down is blank) of the drop down menu and my plant went AWOL in the program. It was listed as germed (and invisible?) on the calender but no longer showed on the status section of the home page. No problem as I was just getting used to how it all works so I deleted the database and started over.
Thanks for all the hard work!
Evil


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 17, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Any day now I imagine. Depends on if Lx will wait to finish his grow room work or just put v.2 out there now and leave Grow Room for v.3. It will be free. We don't plan on ever charging for this app (unless someone offers more $$ than we make in our day jobs I guess ).


I'm super close, I'll have it done by this weekend at the absolute latest I swear! I may even have it done before Friday if I keep making good progress like I am right now


----------



## Ghost0696 (Aug 17, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> You are clicking Save right? Do you see a Data.zip file in your install directory?


 yes clicked save and there is a data file in the data folder


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 19, 2010)

80% finished with the grow room section, should have a final release of 0.2 in a day now


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 20, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> 80% finished with the grow room section, should have a final release of 0.2 in a day now


Looks good man! Are you planning to have Events for the rooms as well? Thinking you could then track things like bug bombs or other things that would impact an entire room/tent/cabinet.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 20, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Looks good man! Are you planning to have Events for the rooms as well? Thinking you could then track things like bug bombs or other things that would impact an entire room/tent/cabinet.


Probably at some point, not sure if I'm even going to have enough time to get the hour tracking in for 0.2 yet but ya I will eventually


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 23, 2010)

I posted RC1 for version 0.2. Tested it on my data file and it upgraded it without a problem. I haven't packaged the installer yet so just drop this over your existing install if you want to test it out. It will prompt you to update your data file and give you the option to back it up first:

https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.2%20RC1/HERB.IQ.exe/download

If all goes well I'll post the installer tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest.

Lx


----------



## stonded (Aug 24, 2010)

I was using this on this same PC when I was running vista without any problems, but now that I installed XP I can't get it to even install. "The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000135). Click on OK to terminate the application.".

Is there another exe I can download for xp or can I alter a command line to get things on track? Any help would be appreciated, I really enjoyed the program and couldn't imagine going on without it!!


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 24, 2010)

stonded said:


> I was using this on this same PC when I was running vista without any problems, but now that I installed XP I can't get it to even install. "The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000135). Click on OK to terminate the application.".
> 
> Is there another exe I can download for xp or can I alter a command line to get things on track? Any help would be appreciated, I really enjoyed the program and couldn't imagine going on without it!!


You probably just need the .NET 4 framework installed, try that once and let me know how it goes --> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=9cfb2d51-5ff4-4491-b0e5-b386f32c0992&displaylang=en


----------



## Evil Ernie (Aug 24, 2010)

Just loaded RC1 for version 0.2. Nice Work. The new grow room section looks very useful.
If you are taking requests. I would like to see the date I last watered and or fed nutes displayed on the home screen/tab. Thanks!


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 24, 2010)

If anyone has 0.1 installed and wants to try out 0.2 RC1 I would appreciate any feedback on how the data file conversion went for you. We should be able to put out 0.3 and future releases a lot faster once the data conversion process is 100%

Thanks!

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 24, 2010)

Also just so everyone know's I plan on finishing the grow room section in 0.3, I know there are a couple of obvious things missing like power related fields for example. I left them out on purpose so they don't conflict for my plans in the next release to make all that track automatically. You will be able to set your light cycle on the room and everything will "age" that's in the room, so you can keep tabs on bulb and ballast usage and things like that without having to add it up manually.


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 24, 2010)

Evil Ernie said:


> If you are taking requests. I would like to see the date I last watered and or fed nutes displayed on the home screen/tab. Thanks!


Is it just that you want that info visible on the first tab rather than the second? I do this now using Events and the Custom Status tab. It needs some fine tuning, but works well enough for me at the moment. Eventually, I'd like to be able to offer users the ability to define a query and assign it to a specific status box. Users could have a single status tab, or increase if they need. Also would be able to save the queries for re-use.

Here's how I'm doing it now: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software-18.html#post4461627


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 24, 2010)

I removed RC1 and put up the installer for 0.2 here --> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.2/HERB.IQ.INSTALLER.0.2.exe/download


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 24, 2010)

Also here's the link to the manual install for version 0.2 too --> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.2/HERB.IQ.0.2.MANUAL.INSTALL.exe/download


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 25, 2010)

I missed a bug that would cause the app to crash if you entered the wrong password, release the fix as version 0.2.1 here:

https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.2/0.2.1/HERB.IQ.INSTALLER.0.2.1.exe/download

and

https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.2/0.2.1/HERB.IQ.0.2.1.MANUAL.INSTALL.exe/download


Also if you want to look at the source code to the app or the installer you can get it here:


0.2.1 source code http://herbiq.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/herbiq/?pathrev=200


----------



## pmp13drc13 (Aug 26, 2010)

I to am a programmer if you ever need some help with anything let me know. I currently only code in vb, vb.net, asp.net and delphi, plus several web languages. check out my sig to.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 29, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> This program is amazing and just wanted to thank you guys again! I love having all my grow info at my fingertips! Great job! +rep!


Thanks! I just cleaned up the UI a bit for the 0.3 release, should be a bit cleaner looking


----------



## Evil Ernie (Aug 29, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Is it just that you want that info visible on the first tab rather than the second? I do this now using Events and the Custom Status tab. It needs some fine tuning, but works well enough for me at the moment. Eventually, I'd like to be able to offer users the ability to define a query and assign it to a specific status box. Users could have a single status tab, or increase if they need. Also would be able to save the queries for re-use.
> 
> Here's how I'm doing it now: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software-18.html#post4461627


Yes I was looking for the info to appear on the home tab. I have used the custom status and events which logs nicely, if that info could show up on the home screen with the nutrient/reservoir status box or whatever would be great. 
I love that Home tab for its quick overall view of whats going on from seedling to harvest. 
I see there is a new update gonna go and get it now. Thanks!


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Aug 30, 2010)

This is awesome. I am looking forward to the improvements on future versions. Would adding colors or separation of seeds vs. clones vs. veg be possible? I often have plants at several different stages and color coding or separation would be awesome. Love the program. Used every day since download.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 1, 2010)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> This is awesome. I am looking forward to the improvements on future versions. Would adding colors or separation of seeds vs. clones vs. veg be possible? I often have plants at several different stages and color coding or separation would be awesome. Love the program. Used every day since download.


Where would you recommend we implement colors? On the status boxes?


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 1, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Where would you recommend we implement colors? On the status boxes?


It wouldn't take much work to make the status screen customizable so they could choose which phase or item to assign to which box. I believe there is also a desire to integrate the custom status box into the main status screen too so that's the first thing that comes up.

Ps I despise colors so lets make that optional


----------



## Green Floyd (Sep 1, 2010)

Might be cool if I could load pics into the program. Link to a folder somewhere I guess. 
Have the pics password protected maybe? 

This is definitely cool!


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 2, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> It wouldn't take much work to make the status screen customizable so they could choose which phase or item to assign to which box. I believe there is also a desire to integrate the custom status box into the main status screen too so that's the first thing that comes up.
> 
> Ps I despise colors so lets make that optional


Ya, I think the best option is to allow users to pick pre-defined queries or write their own and then for user to have the option to use any status box to display any info they like. Maybe if we do that, then Custom Status tab gets moved under the Home tab or something. Could even let users add/remove status tabs if they desire.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 2, 2010)

Green Floyd said:


> Might be cool if I could load pics into the program. Link to a folder somewhere I guess.
> Have the pics password protected maybe?
> 
> This is definitely cool!


Glad you like it!

Not sure what you're saying exactly. We do allow you to store pics currently. They aren't password protected yet. I think Lx has some plans to do that eventually.


----------



## Green Floyd (Sep 2, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Glad you like it!
> 
> Not sure what you're saying exactly. We do allow you to store pics currently. They aren't password protected yet. I think Lx has some plans to do that eventually.



Haha! Ok my bad. I see it now.

Just for the record, I am having some problems with my password at the moment which is kind of unsettling 
I entered it 3x before I got in, came back to this after I saw the pictures tab, went back and it was gone!

Just searched this thread for "password" and got this: " I had it crash on me and then noticed it had erased my password and I had to log in w/ blank password." Logged in with blank password and got in which is kind of even more unsettling!

Is this something that's still being worked on?

Still an awesome little program.

Just had a thought..How about a "discreet" version for those that would prefer not to have a pot leaf icon on their PC.
There are other plants in the world you know.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 2, 2010)

Green Floyd said:


> Haha! Ok my bad. I see it now.
> 
> Just for the record, I am having some problems with my password at the moment which is kind of unsettling
> I entered it 3x before I got in, came back to this after I saw the pictures tab, went back and it was gone!
> ...


With the current version if the program crashes or is terminated for any reason it will clear out your password, you just have to go back in and re-enter it. We have plans to correct that by never unencrypting the data to disk but that won't be for another release or two. You can probably just go into the install directory and replace the Marijuana.ico to get rid of the pot leaf, if not we could definately enable a discreet version, I think we even have that in the todo list somewhere already


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 2, 2010)

SuperLeb said:


> Lucifer - Loving your work... Sadly I have a mac... Just thought Id say tho... AN are just about to release a app as their nutrient calculator.... I think you should defo try the app side...
> 
> LEB


Thanks! Don't forget about DB, he's got a lot of blood and sweat into this now too 

We still have to get the app working 100% on windows before we can start planning on porting to mac or linux. I am pretty confident there will be some WPF to silverlight conversion tools released by then, making the work on our end a lot easier.


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 2, 2010)

> Just had a thought..How about a "discreet" version for those that would prefer not to have a pot leaf icon on their PC.
> There are other plants in the world you know.


You can just right click on the icon. Go to properties and click the change icon tab and use whatever icon you want or even browse for your own icon.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 2, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> You can just right click on the icon. Go to properties and click the change icon tab and use whatever icon you want or even browse for your own icon.


Thanks! I didn't think that would work since it was embedded into the project, good call


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 2, 2010)

I actually think we should create a duplicate project, "PlantIQ" and remove all Herb references in the app and SF site. We could keep the same codebase for the most part. Might also be easier to integrate with other things (like cellphone apps). Alternatively, this could be an Installer option or app option. I'm a fan of a completely different project tho to limit the link from PlantIQ to HerbIQ.


----------



## Green Floyd (Sep 2, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> You can just right click on the icon. Go to properties and click the change icon tab and use whatever icon you want or even browse for your own icon.



I've done that before so I know what you mean. 
For me though it just opened the Herb IQ program folder with just the original ico.
I tried that with a different icon just to see where the usual list was but it was a bit strange trying to find it that way so I that could browse to it when I tried "change icon" from the Herb IQ icon.

I ended up just searching for ".ico" in windows. Found tons of cool (non-microsoft) icons that way from websites I had visited.
Found at least 5 other pot leaf icons! One that kind of looked like a tomato but ended up using a yellow smiley guy with a devious grin.
I just copied that into the Herb IQ program folder where the original pot leaf icon is and then when I clicked "change icon" it popped right up.
I also deleted the comment you see in the properties menu which mentions marijuana.

Part of what I meant by this also was that this prog could be used for other plants as well. 
I grow tobacco and actual tomatoes(!) I'd also like to use it for things besides pot so that made me think about a sort of more generalized, "innocent" version that could be used for any gardening and sort of just say "tomato" instead of pot for someone that just _really_ didn't want to take _any_ kind of chance with having any reference to nefarious activities on their PC.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 2, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks! Don't forget about DB, he's got a lot of blood and sweat into this now too


Thx! Love the re-alignment of the plant info tab. Much cleaner looking.


----------



## sufc8t1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,love the idea of using this software,however when I try and download it,my mcafee virus checker says "Potentially dangerous download detected,in our tests this download contained programs some would consider as adware,spyware or other potentially unwanted programs".
Now I hate to go againt warnings ike these,but I woud like to sample the software.anybody else get this?.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 2, 2010)

sufc8t1 said:


> Hi,love the idea of using this software,however when I try and download it,my mcafee virus checker says "Potentially dangerous download detected,in our tests this download contained programs some would consider as adware,spyware or other potentially unwanted programs".
> Now I hate to go againt warnings ike these,but I woud like to sample the software.anybody else get this?.


No chance of that, that's why we released the project as open source. If you are suspecious of anything you can download the source code and see EXACTLY what it's doing. If you don't trust our executables you can compile your own binaries from source and use it that way.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm almost done with the grow room tracking, I will probably put this out as 0.3 over the weekend. Fixed a number of bugs, also added code that will prevent your datafile password from being wiped out, the only thing it wouldn't be able to catch is if your pc lost power. Will try to customize the status screen and/or integrate the custom status too if there is time


----------



## DawgMountain (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm going to go back and read this long thread... but I wanted you to know that I'm a "semi-retired" database programmer. I'm doing some stuff right now on the evaluation copy of Visual Studio .Net 2010. I can help. This would help me with these newer languages. So let me study your application some more and read the rest of this thread. Where's the open source?


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 4, 2010)

DawgMountain said:


> I'm going to go back and read this long thread... but I wanted you to know that I'm a "semi-retired" database programmer. I'm doing some stuff right now on the evaluation copy of Visual Studio .Net 2010. I can help. This would help me with these newer languages. So let me study your application some more and read the rest of this thread. Where's the open source?


Welcome! The source can be found in my or LuciferXs signature. If you end up wanting to join the project, just submit a request at SourceForge.


----------



## DawgMountain (Sep 5, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Welcome! The source can be found in my or LuciferXs signature. If you end up wanting to join the project, just submit a request at SourceForge.


I will do that.


----------



## DawgMountain (Sep 5, 2010)

I looked around on the open source site. I can find "members" but I can't find "join project". Do I have to register first?


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 5, 2010)

DawgMountain said:


> I looked around on the open source site. I can find "members" but I can't find "join project". Do I have to register first?


Just register and tell me your username and I can add you to the project


----------



## DawgMountain (Sep 6, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Just register and tell me your username and I can add you to the project


DawgMountain


----------



## Stalwart (Sep 6, 2010)

Sweet for all the folks without excel!


----------



## messycan (Sep 7, 2010)

Interesting software! I was actually thinking about writing something like this, which also includes a picture editor, and nice graphs outlining different things in your grow. Unfortunately, being a full time software engineer does not allow me to contribute much to 'personal' projects...but I would love to help...I have great credentials!


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 7, 2010)

DawgMountain said:


> DawgMountain


Still says you don't exist?


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 7, 2010)

messycan said:


> Interesting software! I was actually thinking about writing something like this, which also includes a picture editor, and nice graphs outlining different things in your grow. Unfortunately, being a full time software engineer does not allow me to contribute much to 'personal' projects...but I would love to help...I have great credentials!


We definately could use some help, all of my and DB's availability is limited at best too so anything you can contribute will surely help. You can join the project on sourceforge or just register there and give me your username and I can add you. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry 0.3 isn't quite ready, hoping to have it ready in a day now though, won't be long!


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 7, 2010)

Ya... since my harvest and some crazyness at work, I don't have as much time as I'd like to work on this these days. Though one of my plants is about to die after leaving it too long on vacation  so I think I'll be posting an update soon that'll allow you to mark a plant as Dead.


----------



## daisydobey (Sep 7, 2010)

i added some .psd pics, and now i try to click on the pic to delete, and it gives me an error and program closes when i go to click on a picture to view or delete


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Sep 7, 2010)

I added all my seeds i have storing (in my freezer) into HerbIQ, and thus i agree there should be a "dead plant" option as once in a while, a seed doesn't crack. I have been lucky in that 19 out of my last 20 seeds have popped, but when one doesn't i would ideally like to mark it that way. thanks again for a great program.


----------



## Stalwart (Sep 7, 2010)

Better to think of this as management software for keeping everthing straight even when you can't remember the day before yesterday! lol


----------



## DawgMountain (Sep 7, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Still says you don't exist?


Okay... for some reason I was on CodePlex. Now I'm registered on SourceForge and bookmarked.

DawgMountain


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 8, 2010)

DawgMountain said:


> Okay... for some reason I was on CodePlex. Now I'm registered on SourceForge and bookmarked.
> 
> DawgMountain


There you are, added!


----------



## wallycork (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice work man, but whats the password?


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 11, 2010)

Just hit submit and it will let you in.


----------



## Smthng2Do (Sep 13, 2010)

Very cool. Will initiate after I finish current flower & start fresh from clones, etc. Looks real interesting, thanks


----------



## themadgrower (Sep 13, 2010)

This software looks like a almost direct copy of The Grow Assistant www.growassistant.com

It's nice that your software is free though. But since I loath Windows and only use Mac I'll be happy to stick with them. 

It's not free but it works much better than this software, It looks more streamlined as well.

But like I said, great effort, keep up the good work.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 14, 2010)

themadgrower said:


> This software looks like a almost direct copy of The Grow Assistant www.growassistant.com
> 
> It's nice that your software is free though. But since I loath Windows and only use Mac I'll be happy to stick with them.
> 
> ...


Glad you found something that works for you. Certainly there is a market for the customer support/customizations GA offers, but I would imagine that the only people who really care about that are people doing this as a business. I'm not personally and I think there are a significant number of similar people out there. 

If GA was less $ for the personal license, I would not had even considered working on this project. $35 is way too much for something when I can easily make a suitable substitute for free. If I could get a personal GA license for ~$5 minus all the business modules, I would have done it too. Though, if they want to charge an arm and a leg for their software, you'd think they could at least have a working support forum. The link on their overview page is dead. Doesn't exactly leave you with a good feeling about dropping the cash.

Edit: Appearantly it's just that link that's dead. Seems like their forum is up.


----------



## cymbaline (Sep 14, 2010)

Well said Densebuds.
I'm very pleased with what you guys are doing. but since opinions are flying here I feel like contributing my own.
Funny I loathe Apple since they started acting evil and trying to license their hardware so you don't actually own it but are just a licensee of it.
The cult around jobs and the whole smugness apple users convey just annoys the hell out of me. I'm not a fan of windows myself but it gets the job done
as well as apples at a 1/4 to 1/2 of the price and it works well when you know what the hell you are doing. Apple to me is for people who can't think for themselves
and don't want to.
Keep up the great work and I believe developing this on windows is a wise decision since it is the most widely used platform regardless of what any
apple fanboi wants to believe.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks for the support. I don't have anything against Apples aside from their price really. I love my iPhone. Just happened to work a few years as a .NET developer so that's what I can use in my free time w/o having to learn a new language. I'm sure we'll eventually find someone who is interested in porting it.


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Sep 14, 2010)

It seems there is some cool features like charts and graphs in the other program, and a bit more polished. But HerbIQ is still improving, and is amazing for free. Thanks again, keep up good work and look forward to the next update.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 14, 2010)

Ya, reporting is one of the next things to tackle I think. Hopefully it will be as easy as plugging in another open source reporting component that can read HerbIQs data.


----------



## researchkitty (Sep 14, 2010)

Just downloaded and installed. Starting to tinker around.  Is there an online or pdf manual for it that gives instruction?

And dont let the critics get you down about having similar features to other growing software. Those that criticize, ask yourselves this -- why WOULDNT most grow software have similar features? I mean, its just a plant, so there's only so much you can possibly do in software for a specific thing.  In time as software continues to develop you'll see things branch off so each company has their little niche. $35 for a personal license for 250 records? Bah. Log something every day in there for just one harvest and you'll use it up in a few months. Free = great and Open Source means free = SUPER great! If you want to improve it, just code it and submit it


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Loving it.


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Possibly add something for waterings?


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 14, 2010)

machnak said:


> Possibly add something for waterings?


What I do is I've defined some events that I use to record each time I water. Like "Water", "Nutes (1/2)","Nutes","Flush" then you just add the right event and you can track it that way. You can then use the custom status page to give a quick view of the last time you watered all your plants.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 14, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Just downloaded and installed. Starting to tinker around.  Is there an online or pdf manual for it that gives instruction?


We keep meaning to put something official together and I think we have a few knowledge articles here and there, but that's it. Feel free to ask for suggestions on the best way to use certain features.



researchkitty said:


> And dlont let the critics get you down about having similar features to other growing software. Those that criticize, ask yourselves this -- why WOULDNT most grow software have similar features? I mean, its just a plant, so there's only so much you can possibly do in software for a specific thing.  In time as software continues to develop you'll see things branch off so each company has their little niche. $35 for a personal license for 250 records? Bah. Log something every day in there for just one harvest and you'll use it up in a few months. Free = great and Open Source means free = SUPER great! If you ant to improve it, just code it and submit it


Exactly



machnak said:


> Loving it.


Glad you like it! Thx


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Sep 15, 2010)

My computer is getting old, and sometimes i have issues. I am worried it is going to die sometime soon. Since i am not at all good with computers, what items would i need to save to a flash drive so that is this computer does die, i will have the proper files to download herbiq on my next computer and have all my plant info?? Thanks.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 15, 2010)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> My computer is getting old, and sometimes i have issues. I am worried it is going to die sometime soon. Since i am not at all good with computers, what items would i need to save to a flash drive so that is this computer does die, i will have the proper files to download herbiq on my next computer and have all my plant info?? Thanks.


 The only file you need is Data.zip, you can use any previous version with any future version, it supports upgrading directly you don't have to follow any upgrade path.


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a question, today is the next day and my Home page won't refresh the days. Everything is the same as yesterday Am I doing something wrong? Also, how do I add drop down tasks from custom status?

Thanks again, other than the days and drop menus everything is working to the T.  Thanks!



*EDIT* Could the days be because I entered the info at around 3PM yesterday? Should I wait until Today to see if needs a full 24 hours to change?


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 15, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Just downloaded and installed. Starting to tinker around.  Is there an online or pdf manual for it that gives instruction?
> 
> And dont let the critics get you down about having similar features to other growing software. Those that criticize, ask yourselves this -- why WOULDNT most grow software have similar features? I mean, its just a plant, so there's only so much you can possibly do in software for a specific thing.  In time as software continues to develop you'll see things branch off so each company has their little niche. $35 for a personal license for 250 records? Bah. Log something every day in there for just one harvest and you'll use it up in a few months. Free = great and Open Source means free = SUPER great! If you want to improve it, just code it and submit it


We will have documentation in the 0.3 release, that's part of what is holding up the release. We are starting to implement some advanced features finally so you should start seeing updated documentation every release too on the features we are adding. We just got a new team member too, a graphic artist with over 20 years of experience, so plan on seeing a much better looking herb.iq in the near future


----------



## researchkitty (Sep 15, 2010)

Honestly you can screw the written documentation these days. Just do a "Quick Start" video and a "Detailed WTF Every checkbox does" video on YouTube.com. I bet it'd take you a half hour total to produce edit and post the quick start tutorial. Hell, if you write one I'll do it in my pretty voice!


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok so the days work fine, my error. Now how do I enter fields into the Custom drop down menus?


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 15, 2010)

machnak said:


> Ok so the days work fine, my error. Now how do I enter fields into the Custom drop down menus?


Create some events for a plant or two. You should then see the event name available in the custom status page. If we don't have a sheet for this, I'll expand on my explanation later today and make something we could include in the documentation.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 15, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Honestly you can screw the written documentation these days. Just do a "Quick Start" video and a "Detailed WTF Every checkbox does" video on YouTube.com. I bet it'd take you a half hour total to produce edit and post the quick start tutorial. Hell, if you write one I'll do it in my pretty voice!


Love this idea. Will make a test one in the next couple days for Custom Status tab.


----------



## jointluver (Sep 15, 2010)

This will evolve the world of growing!
+rep


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 15, 2010)

I found a problem or bug when trying to delete pictures I uploaded to the software.

Here is a screen shot.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 15, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> I found a problem or bug when trying to delete pictures I uploaded to the software.
> 
> Here is a screen shot.


Ya I found that bug last week and fixed it, it will be released with 0.3 sorry about that. 0.3 actually has quite a few bug fixes we found, I'm back now so I'll get it out asap.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 15, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Love this idea. Will make a test one in the next couple days for Custom Status tab.


That's awesome! Thanks! I'll get something written up for the new tracking section too.

Lx


----------



## fizzle (Sep 15, 2010)

What is "Enable Auto event for plant" on the options tab for?


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Create some events for a plant or two. You should then see the event name available in the custom status page. If we don't have a sheet for this, I'll expand on my explanation later today and make something we could include in the documentation.



Awesome, thanks brotha...working like a charm.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 16, 2010)

fizzle said:


> What is "Enable Auto event for plant" on the options tab for?


The idea is that if you have it enabled and you enter a key date for a plant, the program will add an Event with the same date. The way some of us use events, it's helpful for the app to do this on it's own. 

As a side note, I think the current version has some issues in this area. Think OttCanuck may be looking at it. Not sure at the moment.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 16, 2010)

machnak said:


> Awesome, thanks brotha...working like a charm.


Cool! Glad you have it working. There are still some things I need to work on re: custom status. For example, if you are looking to see the last time you watered, you don't need the app to include Dead/Harvested plants. Right now you get everything regardless.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Sep 16, 2010)

Been using it for few weeks now. Thanks, appreciate it. +rep coming your way.


----------



## iampolluted (Sep 16, 2010)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Been using it for few weeks now. Thanks, appreciate it. +rep coming your way.


same here....love the software.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks, love to hear that  Check back soon for the 0.3 release, working on it right now


----------



## Green Floyd (Sep 17, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Honestly you can screw the written documentation these days. Just do a "Quick Start" video and a "Detailed WTF Every checkbox does" video on YouTube.com. I bet it'd take you a half hour total to produce edit and post the quick start tutorial. Hell, if you write one I'll do it in my pretty voice!


I was using it the other day and wishing there was a "Quick Start" video. Maybe a little tutorial with some screen shots.
I'm kind of still a novice grower since I've never really had a place to grow until now. A lot of things still aren't obvious to me in this program.

A quick start vid would be cool. Maybe a vid that follows the process from seed to harvest might help. 
I could ask a lot of little questions but it's working for me so far. My concern is that things get messy later on and I'll have to re-enter everything.

Thanks again Herb.IQ team!


----------



## yurp (Sep 17, 2010)

so im trying to check out your program and as i go to install it its telling me i dont have microsoft .net framework 4 installed which i need first apparently
help me out


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 17, 2010)

yurp said:


> so im trying to check out your program and as i go to install it its telling me i dont have microsoft .net framework 4 installed which i need first apparently
> help me out


Install this --> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=9cfb2d51-5ff4-4491-b0e5-b386f32c0992&displaylang=en


----------



## researchkitty (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Lucifer: I found a REAL fast software option for you to make videos in it. I used it a few years ago, it works super well with giving software demos. Its called Camtasia. Buy it for a million dollars or:

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5624717/Camtasia_Studio_7.0.0___Serials__amp__Keygen_-_DivXNL-team

I've got the herb.iq (weird name, btw) installed -- but will wait for a quicker intro <G> No time to fuss with it today!


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 17, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Hey Lucifer: I found a REAL fast software option for you to make videos in it. I used it a few years ago, it works super well with giving software demos. Its called Camtasia. Buy it for a million dollars or:
> 
> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5624717/Camtasia_Studio_7.0.0___Serials__amp__Keygen_-_DivXNL-team
> 
> I've got the herb.iq (weird name, btw) installed -- but will wait for a quicker intro <G> No time to fuss with it today!


Thanks, I usually use CamStudio, it works pretty well and is also free and open source --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/camstudio/


----------



## J4F (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the software dude ! Been playing around with it for some time now  

Aaand with this ---> http://www.screentoaster.com/ you can record your screen and voice and you don't have to download any software since it runs in the browser. Recorded videos are viewable online.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 18, 2010)

Got tracking done, here's a brief how-to let me know if it doesn't make sense  I need to fix a few changes because some drop downs were broken but that won't take long, we should have 0.3 done by tommorow.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HELP/AutoTracking.pdf/download

Lx


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 18, 2010)

im a little late to the party so im not sure which link i should be clicking to download the newest one or whatnot.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 18, 2010)

tigerblowztreez said:


> im a little late to the party so im not sure which link i should be clicking to download the newest one or whatnot.


This is the latest one, check back tommorow for the updated one, fixes a few bugs that are in this release

https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.2/0.2.1/HERB.IQ.INSTALLER.0.2.1.exe/download


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 18, 2010)

alrighty then will do


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 18, 2010)

it says i gota dounload .net framework v2 somthing first


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 18, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> it says i gota dounload .net framework v2 somthing first


Ver 4 is the latest:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=9cfb2d51-5ff4-4491-b0e5-b386f32c0992&displaylang=en


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 18, 2010)

dude it not working

can you give me a download link for the app and for the net framwork thing V2 so i can run the app !!!!!!!!!!!

cheers


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 18, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> dude it not working
> 
> can you give me a download link for the app and for the net framwork thing V2 so i can run the app !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cheers


Use the manual install, it doesn't need .net 2

https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.2/0.2.1/HERB.IQ.0.2.1.MANUAL.INSTALL.exe/download


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's the beta to 0.3, haven't done a whole lot of testing yet so if anyone has a second let me know if you run into any problems. Be sure to use the backup feature, I need to go through my data file and make sure the upgrade left everything in tact before it's out of beta.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.3/0.3.0%20BETA/0.3.BETA.1.zip/download


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 18, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Here's the beta to 0.3, haven't done a whole lot of testing yet so if anyone has a second let me know if you run into any problems. Be sure to use the backup feature, I need to go through my data file and make sure the upgrade left everything in tact before it's out of beta.
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.3/0.3.0%20BETA/0.3.BETA.1.zip/download


just dounloaded this !!!! fucking mint !!! didnt need anything else !!!

Rep for you mate


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 18, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Here's the beta to 0.3, haven't done a whole lot of testing yet so if anyone has a second let me know if you run into any problems. Be sure to use the backup feature, I need to go through my data file and make sure the upgrade left everything in tact before it's out of beta.
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.3/0.3.0%20BETA/0.3.BETA.1.zip/download


just dounloaded this !!!! fucking mint !!! didnt need anything else !!!

Rep for you mate


----------



## machnak (Sep 18, 2010)

So can I transfer over my current info I have on 0.2 to the new 0.3?


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 19, 2010)

I duno aye i just got the new one and its mint


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 19, 2010)

machnak said:


> So can I transfer over my current info I have on 0.2 to the new 0.3?


Yup, it will upgrade your data file


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 19, 2010)

Replaced Beta1 with Beta2 --> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.3/0.3.0%20BETA/HERB.IQ.0.3.BETA.2.zip/download


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Sep 19, 2010)

im horrible with computers, so i appologise. but i cant figure out how to get my info from the old version into the new version. i believe i did move/change the orriginal download destionation folder, if this means anything. great software, i'll rep you, if you can tell me how to do that also. thanks.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 19, 2010)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> im horrible with computers, so i appologise. but i cant figure out how to get my info from the old version into the new version. i believe i did move/change the orriginal download destionation folder, if this means anything. great software, i'll rep you, if you can tell me how to do that also. thanks.


You need to figure out where you installed it. Search for "Data.Zip" or "HERB.IQ.exe" on your hard drive. Then move Data.Zip to the new versions folder.


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Sep 19, 2010)

My old version still works, and my plants are still tracking. But i have moved the data.zip file to the new folder but when i launch the new 3.BETA.2 application, it is still without my data. I tried searching for more version of the file to no success, sorry.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 19, 2010)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> My old version still works, and my plants are still tracking. But i have moved the data.zip file to the new folder but when i launch the new 3.BETA.2 application, it is still without my data. I tried searching for more version of the file to no success, sorry.



Not sure what's going on there. Perhaps try copying the new .exe to the old install folder (backup the working one of course) and run it from there? Really the only file that changes with each release is the .exe.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 19, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Replaced Beta1 with Beta2 --> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.3/0.3.0%20BETA/HERB.IQ.0.3.BETA.2.zip/download


Looking good man! I gave my "Dead" additions a run through since I lost an Easy Ryder while I was away on vacation. Just right clicked on the plant entry I had for the 2 of them, split 1 off and then moved it to Dead. Awesome. Everything seems to be working as I had it.

What's Auto-Track? Also... the "Crash" button. That just for testing?


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks, got it working. How do i rep you fellas for great software?


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 19, 2010)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> Thanks, got it working. How do i rep you fellas for great software?


Looks like you click the star under a post? Not sure, haven't messed with it since they re-did the site's software. Thx for the Thx


----------



## GrumpsterD (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome software! Thanks for all your hard work!
Where would you like bugs & suggestions from beta testing to be posted?


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 19, 2010)

GrumpsterD said:


> Awesome software! Thanks for all your hard work!
> Where would you like bugs & suggestions from beta testing to be posted?


Glad you like it. Our forum would be the best place for suggestions/bugs. Could also add it to the tracker @ SourceForge too if you like.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 19, 2010)

GrumpsterD said:


> Awesome software! Thanks for all your hard work!
> Where would you like bugs & suggestions from beta testing to be posted?


If you see any problems in the beta build post it right here, I wanna know about that right away


----------



## GrumpsterD (Sep 19, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> If you see any problems in the beta build post it right here, I wanna know about that right away


Mostly small stuff, like tab order, but I also got a null pinter crash that I need to see if I can replicate, so I can give a decent description of what caused it...


```
EventType : clr20r3     P1 : herb.iq.exe     P2 : 0.3.0.0     P3 : 4c961e46
P4 : herb.iq     P5 : 0.3.0.0     P6 : 4c961e46     P7 : 94     P8 : 45e     
P9 : system.nullreferenceexception
```
Tab order stuff:
Grow Room - Ballasts: Display Name -> Wattage -> Visible ID -> date Purchased -> In Room
Grow Room - Rooms: Name of Room -> ? -> ? -? Visible ID

Also, you now have a lot of display only fields (like wattage and plants in Grow Room->Rooms). It might make the user interface a bit more intuitive if read only fields had a different color border, or something. (just my $0.02)


-dave


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 19, 2010)

Released 0.3.0, fixed a few more bugs too since BETA 2

https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.3/HERB.IQ.INSTALLER.0.3.0.exe/download


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 19, 2010)

GrumpsterD said:


> Mostly small stuff, like tab order, but I also got a null pinter crash that I need to see if I can replicate, so I can give a decent description of what caused it...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks, I believe I fixed that bug before the stable release, forgot about tab order, I can fix that tommorow or the day after with 0.3.1, I'll make those read only fields darker too.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 19, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Looking good man! I gave my "Dead" additions a run through since I lost an Easy Ryder while I was away on vacation. Just right clicked on the plant entry I had for the 2 of them, split 1 off and then moved it to Dead. Awesome. Everything seems to be working as I had it.
> 
> What's Auto-Track? Also... the "Crash" button. That just for testing?


Crash button is for testing ya, I left in there for fun  This is what auto-tracking is --> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HELP/AutoTracking.pdf/download


----------



## GrumpsterD (Sep 19, 2010)

Cool... In case it helps, I figured out the crash was caused by:
- create a new bulb, enter it's name
- click on the Ballast tab, click new.
- click back to the Bulb tab, and click Save

Also, if you already have a ballast, and you create a new ballast, the "Bulb In Use" field does not clear.
Same thing happens for a new room, the Ballasts list does not clear.

There may be some issues with updating the tracking info for lamps and ballasts. For example, if you go into options and do a Committ Tracking time, and the go to the Grow Room -> Ballasts tab, the Total Hours isn't updated until you switch to another ballast and back again. 

Should the Date Purchased for a bulb effect the Total Hours calculated by Auto Track?

On the Auto-Track form, would it make sense to update the Start Date after you do a Commit Tracking Time? The new Start Date would be the day after the Stop Tracking Date that was just used. It appears that a user can Commit multiple overlapping date periods and completely mess up the hour counts. 

Another (dumb?) design idea... When a plant is promoted, would it make sense to fill in the date field, if it is currently blank? (For example, when a clone is promoted to veg, put today's date into the Veg Start field if it is empty.)


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Sep 21, 2010)

It's working good. I have one idea for the grow room. Air & water pumps - for us hydro guys. Just an idea. 

Keep up the good work and as always, Thank you. +rep - as soon as I can, I must spread the wealth lol.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 22, 2010)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> It's working good. I have one idea for the grow room. Air & water pumps - for us hydro guys. Just an idea.
> 
> Keep up the good work and as always, Thank you. +rep - as soon as I can, I must spread the wealth lol.


Nobody has complained so I figured it was working ok, thanks for the confirmation  Good idea on the water/air pumps, that would be useful to get a general idea on their life span and maybe compared brands. I plan on expanding more on the auto-track section this is just the starter, will see about putting your ideas into the next release


----------



## KaiserSoze (Sep 22, 2010)

That's why I am doing something similar in FileMaker Pro. It's cross platform.


----------



## DataVamp (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe if the lights weren't linked to a ballats so we could keep track of CFL's. Just a thought.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 23, 2010)

DataVamp said:


> Maybe if the lights weren't linked to a ballats so we could keep track of CFL's. Just a thought.


I can fix that in this release, right now you don't have to have a ballast but you can't auto-track without a ballast, thanks for pointing that out.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 23, 2010)

Actually I would have to add a field for "in room" seperate from the ballast so will have to add that in the 0.4 release The grow room still has quite a ways to go so if you have any other suggestions while its being built let us know


----------



## nanoymaster (Sep 24, 2010)

What about CO2 bit - when last changed etc. 
also LOVE the program. keep up the good work 

oh and auto update would be awesome, or a mailing list!


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 24, 2010)

nanoymaster said:


> What about CO2 bit - when last changed etc.
> also LOVE the program. keep up the good work
> 
> oh and auto update would be awesome, or a mailing list!


Great suggestions. In the meantime, I think you can subscribe to project updates on the sourceforge site.


----------



## budling357 (Sep 24, 2010)

Downloading and giving it a try. Looks very helpful.


----------



## newbfarmer (Sep 24, 2010)

anybody else having any problembs using this after i get it downloaded successfully when i click to to use it i get a password prompt but have set no password for it? anybody else have this prob and figure out whats wrong... ive tied to dl and unistall multiple times any help would awsome


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 24, 2010)

newbfarmer said:


> anybody else having any problembs using this after i get it downloaded successfully when i click to to use it i get a password prompt but have set no password for it? anybody else have this prob and figure out whats wrong... ive tied to dl and unistall multiple times any help would awsome


Try just pressing enter. Sometimes it will encrypt w/o a password. Lx would be able to comment more.


----------



## socalpadawan (Sep 25, 2010)

havn't read through the whole thread yet.. but no mac??? The idea for an iphone/ipod app is brilliant, my g1 has something like it but you have to pay... if you come up with a mac version im in.


----------



## nanoymaster (Sep 25, 2010)

What about and "upload to webserver" option, either your own webserver or you could host it in a passsworded bit for a small fee, then you get a small amout of profit or people can get their own domain... the really clever (note geeky) could host their own webserver.

This would also solve the phone issue as pretty much all smartphones have a browser and you don't need to worry about the platform (iphone, android, blackberry...etc.)


----------



## poptart2006 (Sep 25, 2010)

budling357 said:


> Downloading and giving it a try. Looks very helpful.


Yes I was you a week ago. This program is very interesting. Its for the more advanced grower though and the more advanced person in general I think.. Its a great program and will help me a lot for my first grow though!


----------



## biffchicken (Sep 25, 2010)

Love the grow software, going to start using it for my second grow to keep track of everything. Great job.


----------



## KolorBlind (Sep 25, 2010)

newbfarmer said:


> anybody else having any problembs using this after i get it downloaded successfully when i click to to use it i get a password prompt but have set no password for it? anybody else have this prob and figure out whats wrong... ive tied to dl and unistall multiple times any help would awsome



I am having a similar problem, only I have a password set. When I type my password in, the window with the prompt disappears for a split second then comes back. No matter what I do (enter password, press enter, etc.) it always does this and will not let me log back in. Any suggestions Dev?

Thanks for the killer app
KB


----------



## newbfarmer (Sep 25, 2010)

just hitting enter without entering anything in it worked for me thanks for the advice looking forward to using this


----------



## Pure (Sep 25, 2010)

Cool beans Dude!!

now I can start saving more trees and take my laptop in the grow corner. Hmmm Guess I need to put another Cat6 cable up there!  I love DIY work!!! fuck the establishment Opensource and DIY!!! Oh and GIY!!! Grow it Yourself!

Gonna work with it. I'll come back and pay yo in +R if it fits the bill! 


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 25, 2010)

nanoymaster said:


> What about and "upload to webserver" option, either your own webserver or you could host it in a passsworded bit for a small fee, then you get a small amout of profit or people can get their own domain... the really clever (note geeky) could host their own webserver.
> 
> This would also solve the phone issue as pretty much all smartphones have a browser and you don't need to worry about the platform (iphone, android, blackberry...etc.)


We do have thoughts about allowing for the publishing of grow details in some fashion. Perhaps we could configure a Grow Journal thread in the application and then create a button that would output a highly detailed consistently formatted grow report. The other option we have considered is outputting to webpage. I think we'll start to look at these types of things once the base functionality is solid.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 25, 2010)

KolorBlind said:


> I am having a similar problem, only I have a password set. When I type my password in, the window with the prompt disappears for a split second then comes back. No matter what I do (enter password, press enter, etc.) it always does this and will not let me log back in. Any suggestions Dev?
> 
> Thanks for the killer app
> KB


There was (maybe is?  ) a bug that if the program exited a certain way, it would re-encrypt w/o a password. I'm not exactly sure how to reproduce the problem just yet, but I think Lx was working on it. But if you tried just hitting enter w/o a password, I'm not sure what the issue could be. 

Going forward, I would recommend backing up the Data.zip file very regularly and not overwriting the backups for a few days/weeks. I automatically back-up my data file once a week. I usually open Herb.IQ daily and if there were a problem at some point, I could grab a backup from the last day where I didn't have an issue.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 25, 2010)

Pure said:


> Cool beans Dude!!
> 
> now I can start saving more trees and take my laptop in the grow corner. Hmmm Guess I need to put another Cat6 cable up there!  I love DIY work!!! fuck the establishment Opensource and DIY!!! Oh and GIY!!! Grow it Yourself!
> 
> ...


Your laptop doesn't have wireless?


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 25, 2010)

socalpadawan said:


> havn't read through the whole thread yet.. but no mac??? The idea for an iphone/ipod app is brilliant, my g1 has something like it but you have to pay... if you come up with a mac version im in.


We're open to any Mac developers who might want to join the project . So far everyone has happened to be Windows knowedgable. Spread the word, I'd love to have a Mac port. If that doesn't happen, I know Lx has plans or hopes to move to a technology that's not dependent on Windows.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 25, 2010)

biffchicken said:


> Love the grow software, going to start using it for my second grow to keep track of everything. Great job.


Glad you like it!


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 25, 2010)

poptart2006 said:


> Yes I was you a week ago. This program is very interesting. Its for the more advanced grower though and the more advanced person in general I think.. Its a great program and will help me a lot for my first grow though!


Glad you like it. We are trying to allow for all levels of "dedication" by not requiring many values. Hopefully folks can start out with the basics and then enter more data as they desire.


----------



## KolorBlind (Sep 25, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> There was (maybe is?  ) a bug that if the program exited a certain way, it would re-encrypt w/o a password. I'm not exactly sure how to reproduce the problem just yet, but I think Lx was working on it. But if you tried just hitting enter w/o a password, I'm not sure what the issue could be.
> 
> Going forward, I would recommend backing up the Data.zip file very regularly and not overwriting the backups for a few days/weeks. I automatically back-up my data file once a week. I usually open Herb.IQ daily and if there were a problem at some point, I could grab a backup from the last day where I didn't have an issue.


Welp, apparently a reboot is all it took. You are right, it reset to where there was no password. But the first time I read your thread i tried just hitting enter an nothing. After rebooting it worked like a charm!! I just downloaded a free backup utility called EZ Backitup for my pictures, I will definitely add my data file to the list! Thanks!


KB


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 26, 2010)

KolorBlind said:


> Welp, apparently a reboot is all it took. You are right, it reset to where there was no password. But the first time I read your thread i tried just hitting enter an nothing. After rebooting it worked like a charm!! I just downloaded a free backup utility called EZ Backitup for my pictures, I will definitely add my data file to the list! Thanks!
> 
> 
> KB


Cool, glad it worked out!


----------



## captain4200 (Sep 26, 2010)

Tried you app and it looks like a good start. Definitely a good idea so I give you props!! However there are lots of missing things. My biggest complaint being the scientist that i am is that there is no chart generating ability and ways to compare different stats like ph to yield or tds to yield or light output to yield etc. If it had that capability it would rock!!


----------



## hyperweed (Sep 26, 2010)

Haven't actually used the program so sorry if this feature is in it, but I'd guess it'd be easier to export all the data to a .csv or some other text file and make the graph yourself than to have the program generate it. That way you can utilize full-featured charts, as opposed to one type in the program which some might also consider limited, useless, etc.


----------



## Haydoon (Sep 26, 2010)

My anti virus software Norton rates this as a high threat. Should I be concerned?


----------



## KindOfBlue (Sep 26, 2010)

Mac support would be great!


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I'm glad you're all able to make use of the program. Reporting is definitely going to be one of the first features we plan to implement, I think we have a few more versions to get through first so the core functionality of the program is solid. In 0.3 I implemented a new "catch any crash" function that encrypts your data before the program crashes so your data remains protected. In testing it worked as expected, there is a crash button on the options tab to test this. I am away from home until the end of the week but will take a look when I return to double check this.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 26, 2010)

Haydoon said:


> My anti virus software Norton rates this as a high threat. Should I be concerned?


If you downloaded it from sourceforge or codeplex then you should be fine. If you want to be 100% sure you can compile it from source, but that's really not neccessary. I'd be interested in seeing a screenshot as to what it thinks is a high threat if you could post it for me.


----------



## Haydoon (Sep 27, 2010)

Not sure if I know how to do that, but I'll see if I can.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 27, 2010)

Usually I think it's like ctrl-printscreen and then you can paste it into paint. Screenshot or exact text is what we'd need.


----------



## justjohn (Sep 27, 2010)

cymbaline said:


> I'm going to check this out.
> 
> Also I always thought it would be nice to know how many hours are on a bulb since it was replaced.
> I write down on my bulb box's the amount of hours on them when I switch so I don't lose track
> on when I should switch. I don't know if anyone else could see this as helpful but it's a thought.


Wow what a way to frig a crop.. great seed thnx


----------



## paOol (Sep 27, 2010)

is it possible to export your data and import it to another machine?

im on temporary laptop while mine is getting sent in for repairs, and don't want to have to re-enter all the data when i get my main machine back.


----------



## cowell (Sep 28, 2010)

hi.. cowell again..

Been using since your beta 2 update.. really like the clone feature.. makes it alot easier to use.
I have just been taking clones and updating info and thought of a nifty idea...

I'm trying to organize my grow in a perpetual system.. trying to find a system that's not so labor intensive to plan my grow.

I have 6 different strains.. and a couple different phenotypes of a few different strains.
when taking clones and you add the clone as it is now.. my clone shows as 1 or 2 or 3... if I take that many clones off each plant... for example... cali o -1 cali o - 2 cali o 3
then I have to go and try and change it so they are all cali 0.

but with strawberry cough i have 4 plants.. and violator kush I have 5... so label them SC1 through SC4 and VK1-VK5. when I take 3 clones off SC3.. I get sc1 sc2 sc3... they are all changed back to sc3 manually... not a big deal honestly, and likely more effective if you aren't tracking as many strains.. but an idea to think about how to impliment.

I am mainly interested in the functionality of the calendar as it relates to planning for a grow and event reminders that are more easily added and visible. My thought is this... If I can input variables such as with a res change or top up for a specific res... I have 7 reses that are each changed on a different day.. and have different nute levels.. so I want to change res 4 every 2 weeks..and it's my transition to bloom res.. is there a way to add that event once adn have a calendar list that reminder in perpetude? every 2 weeks? 
I also have the ability to add 4 plants to my room every 3 weeks.. but running 6 strains can make the juggle tricky - especially if you are trying to keep genetics running without a mother of each plant... if I run the same set up over and over.. can I add an event with the ease of (every 14 days remind me this).. or every 6 weeks remind me this.. every 3 weeks harvest, every 3 weeks topping, every 8 weeks I have another room to harvest.... 
same thing with taking clones to make sure they get 4 weeks veg before they are cloned and given a few more weeks before they are switched to flower... etc...

as you can see there's alot of things going on and if there was an easy spreadsheed that I could check dates on .. like if I had clones coming up in 2 days.. I could make sure I soak my cubes, have enough of them.. and know which plants and how many clones I need. Just a thought.. if it's just me not knowing how to do it using the software properly.. could you let me know? That would make my life a whole lot easier..


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 28, 2010)

paOol said:


> is it possible to export your data and import it to another machine?
> 
> im on temporary laptop while mine is getting sent in for repairs, and don't want to have to re-enter all the data when i get my main machine back.



Yes, just install on the new machine and copy your data.zip from the old one. Reverse the process if you're starting out on this temp machine.


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Sep 28, 2010)

I just downloaded Herb.IQ last night... I love it!


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Sep 28, 2010)

Anything for BlackBerry Phones?

I couldn't find squat on line about grow apps for BlackBerry Phone but I've seen one.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 28, 2010)

FreeStateLumpy said:


> Anything for BlackBerry Phones?
> 
> I couldn't find squat on line about grow apps for BlackBerry Phone but I've seen one.


Not yet but we plan on working on A web enabled interface so you can bring your phone into your grow room with you and report back to your pc


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I'm eager to see that, especially after seeing the quality you have made the grow software with. It is perfect! I like that it can help me do what I think is every aspect of growing is covered.


----------



## NateDizity1420 (Oct 1, 2010)

Im gona try this out hopefully it helps me keep track of things like how many hrs are on my bulbs etc..


----------



## kromm (Oct 1, 2010)

hmmm. i must say nice conceptfor ppl in a country that has loose or no anti pot laws. around here in the USA i cant help but think that it would just be further evidence that the authorities would use against you if you were to get popped.


----------



## iampolluted (Oct 1, 2010)

they could only charge you for what you have in your possession. besides, there are places in the states where you CAN grow.


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 1, 2010)

kromm said:


> hmmm. i must say nice conceptfor ppl in a country that has loose or no anti pot laws. around here in the USA i cant help but think that it would just be further evidence that the authorities would use against you if you were to get popped.


No further evidence than the notes most people keep on paper anyhow. And these are encrypted.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 1, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> No further evidence than the notes most people keep on paper anyhow. And these are encrypted.


It will be legal in the US soon enough anyway, California just decriminalized


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 1, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> It will be legal in the US soon enough anyway, California just decriminalized


Ya... was reading about that. Maybe its time for me to move back home!


----------



## cowell (Oct 1, 2010)

again... anything on the calendar? Thanks guys.


----------



## msancio (Oct 2, 2010)

This App is cool as shit....I downloaded and started populating data right away.

 

Just a suggestion if I may....I think that a feature for saving, import & export would be very helpful.

Also maybe you can add a feature where people can select from different seed banks or seed companies and purchase through the software and as you purchase all breeders info will be uploaded to app....it may be too much, but I think it would be really cool!!!

besides that, you guys get a +rep....this app is great and keep up the good work, this is very much appreciated!


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 2, 2010)

cowell said:


> again... anything on the calendar? Thanks guys.


It's a work in progress, we'll get to everything including this eventually just takes a while with our limited time.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 2, 2010)

msancio said:


> This App is cool as shit....I downloaded and started populating data right away.
> 
> View attachment 1189575 View attachment 1189574
> 
> ...


Thanks, The data file is in XML, we just use a .420 extention


----------



## msancio (Oct 2, 2010)

LX...can u please tell me how can I export to XML (.420ext), I don't seem to see a feature inside the app that allows one to do so.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 2, 2010)

msancio said:


> LX...can u please tell me how can I export to XML (.420ext), I don't seem to see a feature inside the app that allows one to do so.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> View attachment 1189850 View attachment 1189851 View attachment 1189852 View attachment 1189853 View attachment 1189854 View attachment 1189855 View attachment 1189856View attachment 1189857


Sorry I mean the program uses XML as the data file, no need to export. If you look in the install directory you will see Data.zip when your not using the program which is encrypted with your password and HERBIQ.420 when you use the program and the data is in XML just make a copy. I can add a button to backup/export this in the next release to make it easier.

Lx


----------



## msancio (Oct 2, 2010)

Great thanks LX, that's simple enough....but yeas it would be nice if one could just go to File->Save.

You guys are doing a great job....keep up the good work


----------



## valhalla88 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks I'm going to use it for sure! looks legit!


----------



## cowell (Oct 3, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> It's a work in progress, we'll get to everything including this eventually just takes a while with our limited time.


Awesome Lucifer... thanks.. just wondered if it was a feature already and I didn't know how to implement it... look forward to the update..
Thanks again!!


----------



## Stalwart (Oct 3, 2010)

With an ohm meter and I think anybody growing techie indoors would have one can run a resistance measurement on the bulb to actually know when it's gone bad. That's another write on the box idea to post the initial resistance but that's all cause you need the benchmark.


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks guys. the software is cool. what about an area for notes on the whole? i also thought a nutrient calculator or something the user populates, and the program adds it up for the best amounts? they may be unreasonable due to how many diff nutes and boosters are out there. thanks again.


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 4, 2010)

sirwolf said:


> thanks guys. the software is cool. what about an area for notes on the whole?


 Glad you like it. The only real way to take notes aside from the "Lineage/Info" box at this point is by using Events. 

For example, I've created a default "Info" Event that I use for any general info I want to log. You also have the added benefit of it logging the date and having it right next to your other Events. Eventually, it'd be possible to have a report output a time-line type chart or something cool like that. 



Will this work for what you were thinking? It wouldn't be terribly difficult to add a "Notes" tab to the Plant, so maybe we could do that if there's enough support for it.


----------



## malignant (Oct 4, 2010)

its awesome im plugging in my nutes now


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 4, 2010)

malignant said:


> its awesome im plugging in my nutes now


Thanks!  Cool tat


----------



## plugsmustard (Oct 5, 2010)

i willl check out yours but check this shit out.

http://www.highgrow.us/


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 5, 2010)

plugsmustard said:


> i willl check out yours but check this shit out.
> 
> http://www.highgrow.us/


lol, nice!


----------



## curtisgoodman (Oct 5, 2010)

i played highgrow like 10 years ago i cant believe its still around lol


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Alright, after you have a plant, and it's in the curing section and you finish it off (smoke/vape it all up), do you mark it as "dead". I want to be able to reference it later, but do not wish to see the updates on my home screen. Thanks.


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 5, 2010)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> Alright, after you have a plant, and it's in the curing section and you finish it off (smoke/vape it all up), do you mark it as "dead". I want to be able to reference it later, but do not wish to see the updates on my home screen. Thanks.


This is a bug/opportunity I've not gotten around to, sorry. That is the intention though. Allow people to not include Harvested and/or Dead plants on the status boxes. Right now it is telling me I've not watered some plants in 78 days ...


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 5, 2010)

Has this ever been Mac formatted??


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 5, 2010)

puffntuff said:


> Has this ever been Mac formatted??


Nope not yet, I have some ideas but don't plan to start on them until the windows version is well into 1.0 and completely stable. I would more than likely try to create a silverlight port of the application that could run on mac and linux both.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 5, 2010)

Good shit let me know!!! I don't know if you have this already but an email alert option might be cool if you've missed watering or something like that once all the bugs are fixed!!


----------



## cymbaline (Oct 6, 2010)

Why did this software get tagged as virus on the sourceforge page?
I run AVG and the exe is clean according to it. I read where a norton and mcafee user said it was flagged but I don't see where
they posted a screen shot of this supposed flagging. My suggestion is to uninstall norton and mcafee and install NOD32 or avg. Run a new scan and report back the results.
Those pieces of crap software should be flagged as virii themselves (norton and mcafee that is)
Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## BobBanana (Oct 6, 2010)

hmm....interesting...maybe if I make it past the first attempt to grow I'll look into usin this


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 6, 2010)

Sourceforge contains zero viruses, and scans for them. Additionally, the developers will never know your information since its a free product and sourceforge doesnt tell the devs emails or IP's or anything about who downloads it. Your totally safe.


----------



## swiftisaac (Oct 6, 2010)

I tried to install the software and it did not install. Im running 64 bit vista home premium. I did fresh install and restart tried reinstalling again and no work does not do a thing. got me all excited too


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 6, 2010)

swiftisaac said:


> I tried to install the software and it did not install. Im running 64 bit vista home premium. I did fresh install and restart tried reinstalling again and no work does not do a thing. got me all excited too


What happens when you try? I assume you have .net 4 installed already?


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 7, 2010)

Installed fine and worked but this is a little more for what I need, Def would be a good program for huge grows.

Awesome stuff Lucifer good way to stay organized rep+


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 8, 2010)

You make a good point. Perhaps we should group certain fields and features into classes so we can allow people to select their desired level (Beginner, Intermediate, Pot Scientist, etc) and that would open up additional options for them. Right now you can opt to use what you like, but I do admit that the screen can get a bit of a cluttered feeling at times since I'm not using all the fields.

Maybe Beginner mode would only have the essentials (plant name, quantity phase dates and water tracking). 

Anyway, just a thought.. not like I have time to implement this anytime soon .


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 9, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Glad you like it. The only real way to take notes aside from the "Lineage/Info" box at this point is by using Events.
> 
> For example, I've created a default "Info" Event that I use for any general info I want to log. You also have the added benefit of it logging the date and having it right next to your other Events. Eventually, it'd be possible to have a report output a time-line type chart or something cool like that.
> 
> ...




yup. thanks. that's what i wanted. anxiety meds and loads of cannabis can lead me in circles.... thanks tho.

now, what about a nutrient tracker? for 8 week and 12 + week feed schedules per the individuals nutrients and boasters? the user can enter or copy other feed charts, but be able to adjust if they mix and have a cool place to keep track of it all. sounds groovy to me.. i am wicked stoned. awesome software.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a few ideas on features to add and wanted to see what everyone would like to see first in the next release. I posted a poll here, vote for the features you want to see first here --> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/374491-feature-do-you-want-see.html

Thanks!

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 10, 2010)

Added support for picture encryption and fixed a few bugs. This release doesn't require a data file upgrade if you're already running 0.3 --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.3/0.3.1/HERB.IQ.INSTALLER.0.3.1.exe/download


----------



## mv400 (Oct 10, 2010)

Interesting. This is the first time I come across to a program like this. I will give it a try. Thank you


----------



## medicinal J (Oct 11, 2010)

how about a "how to" on installation, I installed the Microsoft Frameworks Dot net file and then I installed the Herb IQ and it wont let me open keeps giving me unable to find a runtime to run this application" Any Suggestions?


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 11, 2010)

mv400 said:


> Interesting. This is the first time I come across to a program like this. I will give it a try. Thank you


Hope you like it!


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 11, 2010)

medicinal J said:


> how about a "how to" on installation, I installed the Microsoft Frameworks Dot net file and then I installed the Herb IQ and it wont let me open keeps giving me unable to find a runtime to run this application" Any Suggestions?


Which .net version did you install? It needs .net 4


----------



## Faldikar (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome program. Will help to simplify my current notes!


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 13, 2010)

Released 0.3.2, this will be the last 0.3.x release before 0.4.x, fixed a few bugs, added import/export and backup support, and fixed the refresh animation on the HOME tab

http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.3/0.3.2/HERB.IQ.0.3.2.INSTALLER.exe/download

If you're running 0.3.0 or 0.3.1 it doesn't require a data file upgrade


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Oct 13, 2010)

Works and thanks


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 14, 2010)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> Works and thanks


Thanks and welcome


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2010)

i was using 1.0 and this is much much MUCH better. thanks.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 14, 2010)

rzza said:


> i was using 1.0 and this is much much MUCH better. thanks.


Thanks, glad you like the current build, will only get better


----------



## 420Marine (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey great software bro..I'm a new grower and was going to keep a grow jounral but this is much more effiencet/simpler.

A few questions though.
On the seeds/plants/harvest tab there's a check box for "autotracking" Not entirely sure what this is supposed to be for but if you could clarify it would be appreciated.

Also on the "custom status" page I can't seem to be able to type anything into the drop down boxes...

Finally I noticed this a lot throughout the program..visible ID...what the heck is this LOL
Thank and look forward to keeping up with this thread..+1


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2010)

click 'new' and youll be able to do the drop box and stuff.....youll also see what the auto tracker does at that point i think.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 15, 2010)

420Marine said:


> Hey great software bro..I'm a new grower and was going to keep a grow jounral but this is much more effiencet/simpler.
> 
> A few questions though.
> On the seeds/plants/harvest tab there's a check box for "autotracking" Not entirely sure what this is supposed to be for but if you could clarify it would be appreciated.
> ...


We have documentation on both of those here, will add them into the next release they are seperate for now:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HELP/Events%20and%20Custom%20Status.pdf/download

http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HELP/AutoTracking.pdf/download

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 15, 2010)

By the way visible id is just the id you want to give your plant, I number mine 1-10 or however many I have, so would be chem dawg 1, chem dawg 2, etc


----------



## 420Marine (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks got things figured out..Also I would love to be a tester for this...you can PM if you want.


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 15, 2010)

420Marine said:


> thanks got things figured out..Also I would love to be a tester for this...you can PM if you want.


You already are . Just let us know if anything breaks for you.


----------



## Give Me (Oct 18, 2010)

Can't wait to check this out thanks  sub'd + rep


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 18, 2010)

Give Me said:


> Can't wait to check this out thanks  sub'd + rep


Hope you like, its far from perfect but it's coming along nicely is definately usable at this point. We almost got enough of the core built to start adding more usable and time saving features finally  

Lx


----------



## Grown in Cali (Oct 19, 2010)

This looks interesting. thanks for taking the time to create this. I'll be downloading and testing soon


----------



## bunnyface (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, Im just gettin my head around the software but its abity like the software we use at Agricultural collage for seed rates, perdicted yeild, wet wieght, MC, ,,, nice , I like and am using.
Great Idea for every grower, even just the fact it acts like a calander helps.
Thanks for the great free bee.
|take it easy|


----------



## zeropercentthc (Oct 20, 2010)

Does the program encrypt photos?
I'd love a program like this that could manage photos encrypted as well.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 20, 2010)

zeropercentthc said:


> Does the program encrypt photos?
> I'd love a program like this that could manage photos encrypted as well.


Yup 0.3.2 does, I just added that to the last build


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's a preview of some of the features that will be in 0.4.x 

Lx


----------



## 303 (Oct 20, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Here's a preview of some of the features that will be in 0.4.x
> 
> Lx


 Sweet.. I dig it


----------



## Lee Iatoker (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks. this is exactly what i've been looking for being a newbie and all.


----------



## 420Marine (Oct 21, 2010)

looks great..how soon before it's released?


----------



## dmoneysaver (Oct 21, 2010)

I wishes they had a app to find dealers with exotic strains and low costs lol


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 21, 2010)

420Marine said:


> looks great..how soon before it's released?


Shouldn't be more than a 4-5 weeks, I might get it done in half that time it just depends what time I can find


----------



## bunnyface (Oct 22, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Shouldn't be more than a 4-5 weeks, I might get it done in half that time it just depends what time I can find


Cant wait for the update, 
really like this version,,will you be able to transfer files to the updated one?
anyhow take it easy and dont rush , it will be like the plants ,, well worth the wait,


----------



## rzza (Oct 22, 2010)

ok so i havent logged into the software in about a week (my memory limit) and i cant remember my password. what to do now? i didnt register this to an email so there isnt a 'forgot password' button to click.


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 23, 2010)

Awesome software and I don't misplace it like my old paper calendar  Sure you have a list of feature requests as long as your arm, I looked at your preview of 4.0 and it may be in there already but the ability to add pics to events would be handy for problem tracking. Let me know when you have a linux beta, I'd be happy to help with that testing.


----------



## Kerovan (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm have problems with times. There needs to be a way to add the time in events like you can change the date. Every single thing I put in, no matter when I put it in records as 12:00:00 am. Am I missing something that changes the time?

another issue, which may be caused by the time is the measurement of "days" since something happened. It is always 1 more day than the actual. I put seeds in to germinate saturday at 3pm. Sunday, 22hours later at 1pm when I checked again it said it had been 2 days. This happens with everything I add. Am I missing something somewhere?


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 24, 2010)

rzza said:


> ok so i havent logged into the software in about a week (my memory limit) and i cant remember my password. what to do now? i didnt register this to an email so there isnt a 'forgot password' button to click.


Nope sorry it was made to be secure by design  You could try a dictionary brute force attack on the datafile but that will only work if your password isn't complex and could take a long time.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 24, 2010)

Kerovan said:


> I'm have problems with times. There needs to be a way to add the time in events like you can change the date. Every single thing I put in, no matter when I put it in records as 12:00:00 am. Am I missing something that changes the time?
> 
> another issue, which may be caused by the time is the measurement of "days" since something happened. It is always 1 more day than the actual. I put seeds in to germinate saturday at 3pm. Sunday, 22hours later at 1pm when I checked again it said it had been 2 days. This happens with everything I add. Am I missing something somewhere?


You can specify the time manually, after the date just put the time in too. It defaults to 12:00:00 when you don't put anything in, just another thing we'll have to look at fixing or improving on in a later version


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll take a look at the # of days calculation bug. That irritated me too.


----------



## Kerovan (Oct 24, 2010)

alright, thanks for the response and the effort you are putting into this!


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 25, 2010)

Mmmmmm SPAM


----------



## drew k.420 (Oct 25, 2010)

are there any instructions on how to better use all the features. i love the program but its kind of confusing to use ,an instruction booklet of some sorts would be awesome.


----------



## rzza (Oct 25, 2010)

im conviced theres a problem. i have tried every possible combination off all the passwords i use online. i only use a few different passwords. none are working.


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 25, 2010)

rzza said:


> im conviced theres a problem. i have tried every possible combination off all the passwords i use online. i only use a few different passwords. none are working.


You try just hitting enter on the password prompt? There was a bug at one point that was resetting the password to nothing.


----------



## zeropercentthc (Oct 26, 2010)

rzza maybe try using caps lock? I've done that once where I accidentally set my password with caps lock on.

Lucifer, great program!


----------



## jtfarrow (Oct 27, 2010)

Very good program if used right.


----------



## C&J (Oct 27, 2010)

So overall, Is it an easy to use program with minimal bugs, has it been upgraded since it's first inception? Is it spam/spy free? Is sounds great but seems from the posts that is full of issues. Is this true? I would really like to go modern and put it on my lab top. Up until now its been either on my special calendar or in my note pad, Is it worth downloading? Insight to this question is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 420Marine (Oct 27, 2010)

Highly worth it IMHO....great little program and I haven't found any problems that couldn't be solved. HTH


----------



## C&J (Oct 27, 2010)

OK I guess I'll give it a try thx


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 27, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> I'll take a look at the # of days calculation bug. That irritated me too.


It's because of the WPF calendar control, it doesn't have the time section like the winform control does but it's supposed to be able to take datetime input. I've seen a hybrid control out there that is actually 2 controls combined so you can see both but I don't like how it looks and how much space it takes up, I'd rather make my own that's more streamlined. I know you said you probably won't have time to contribute for a while so if you can't work on this let me know and I'll add it to my 0.4 todo list


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 27, 2010)

rzza said:


> im conviced theres a problem. i have tried every possible combination off all the passwords i use online. i only use a few different passwords. none are working.


Try to open Data.zip with winzip or winrar, it should prompt you for a password, can you open it with either of those programs? Also what version are you running and were you running when you set the password?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 27, 2010)

How does this compare to cannagrower???.I really wanted a PC grow calender and cannagrower was all I could find....and it's so fkn hard to use if you dont know what you're doing like me!!LOL


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 27, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> It's because of the WPF calendar control, it doesn't have the time section like the winform control does but it's supposed to be able to take datetime input. I've seen a hybrid control out there that is actually 2 controls combined so you can see both but I don't like how it looks and how much space it takes up, I'd rather make my own that's more streamlined. I know you said you probably won't have time to contribute for a while so if you can't work on this let me know and I'll add it to my 0.4 todo list


Please go ahead and take this one. Work is still crazy for me. Thanks!!


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> You try just hitting enter on the password prompt? There was a bug at one point that was resetting the password to nothing.


LOL thanks!

that worked. man i tried for so long too...


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Try to open Data.zip with winzip or winrar, it should prompt you for a password, can you open it with either of those programs? Also what version are you running and were you running when you set the password?


thanks for helping. for the record, i set the password when runnig the oldest verion and i had the problems after downloading the newest software. now i just hit 'enter' and it opens up.


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2010)

C&J said:


> OK I guess I'll give it a try thx


its great if you run perpetual.


----------



## The.Smokerator (Oct 28, 2010)

Great Software...I am now a user.......of your software  Helps me to maintain my perpetual cycle greatly. THANKS!!!! And as far as an iphone app...I think they would approve it...long as you say "Hey, Im from California...The new Amsterdam" LOL


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 28, 2010)

The.Smokerator said:


> Great Software...I am now a user.......of your software  Helps me to maintain my perpetual cycle greatly. THANKS!!!! And as far as an iphone app...I think they would approve it...long as you say "Hey, Im from California...The new Amsterdam" LOL


Actually I have a MAC on order, might see something sooner than later  I will never ever ever release anything to the nazi app store though, would have to be jail broken only.


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been making do by using vnc to connect from my iPhone in the grow room to my PC running HerbIQ. Not ideal, but let's me enter data w/o dragging my laptop to the grow room.


----------



## SativaCulture (Oct 28, 2010)

Ganna check it out thnx


----------



## SativaCulture (Oct 28, 2010)

Man what a sick program nice great work im ganna use this all the time.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 28, 2010)

drew k.420 said:


> are there any instructions on how to better use all the features. i love the program but its kind of confusing to use ,an instruction booklet of some sorts would be awesome.


We do have instructions for auto events and auto tracking on our sourceforge page but nothing else yet. I was holding off on writing anything on the main functions until we are at or near at version 1.0 because a lot will change and be added between now and then but ya there will be instructions eventually

Lx


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 29, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> How does this compare to cannagrower???.I really wanted a PC grow calender and cannagrower was all I could find....and it's so fkn hard to use if you dont know what you're doing like me!!LOL


Sooo????not that good...great...????whats up


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 29, 2010)

Looked at CannaGrower, I like this one better but my grows are just small medical grows. I found CannaGrower confusing.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah...Canna took a little bit to figure out but this one looks like you can track the perpetual a littl better....I'll try it out!!!


----------



## Smot360 (Oct 30, 2010)

my total hours on the bulbs and ballast keeps bugging out on me? it tells me some weird number like 13217288 or 8811192......? Now i know that's not my hours combined lol.... got anything for me lol


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 30, 2010)

Smot360 said:


> my total hours on the bulbs and ballast keeps bugging out on me? it tells me some weird number like 13217288 or 8811192......? Now i know that's not my hours combined lol.... got anything for me lol


lol, that's pretty crazy, What light shedule and time period did you sumbit?


----------



## Mahavishnu (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks to be very useful. Gonna try it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smot360 (Oct 30, 2010)

The date I put was 12/25/2008......CHRISTMAS......ROFL


----------



## budthirsty (Oct 31, 2010)

program is awesome thank u!


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Nov 1, 2010)

Will this program run on a mac? I know that originally it did not, has there been a change? Thanks


----------



## Diabolus Sonata (Nov 1, 2010)

Im prob just a dumbass but I installed .net 4 and it still wont install and gives me a runtime error??


----------



## themadgrower (Nov 1, 2010)

Mountainfarmer said:


> Will this program run on a mac? I know that originally it did not, has there been a change? Thanks


I'll chime in here... I've seen this thread a few times and have posted to it once.

The Grow Assistant runs on mac and now they are offering a free version.

Maybe give them a look if this program does not meet your needs?

I only use the GA because I'm friends with the developer and it runs on my iPad and iPhone and is mac/windows compatible...

I apologize if this is considered spam, I'm hoping this is seen as answering the question above


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 1, 2010)

themadgrower said:


> I wish GA was more like herb.iq


You get 3 free records with GA, the only useful version is almost 100 which is just crazy. I would recommend you load up a VM and use herb.iq with windows until our mac version is released which will also be FREE.


----------



## themadgrower (Nov 2, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> You get 3 free records with GA, the only useful version is almost 100 which is just crazy. I would recommend you load up a VM and use herb.iq with windows until our mac version is released which will also be FREE.


Wow, Way to mis quote me there buddy....
Also, I don't think there is a version for $100, where are you getting your info?

Anyway to each their own, Good effort guys!


----------



## FropHead (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice start indeed! Very intuitive, features make sense, program seems to work as advertised. Features I would include/add to the list:

Linux/Android support would be first on my list. Check out the Android developer API, it makes things wicked simple and gives you a lot of cool options, and Android is also poised to take over the smartphone market. It is also much more OPEN than apple's products.

Sensors support has a lot of potential. Heat, humidity, Co2 sensors with reporting capabilities via SMS, email etc. That would be badass and the possibilities are mind-boggling. Maybe before that, a simple interface for tracking heat/humidity/co2 etc under the Grow Room tab. I know where I live the temps swing dramatically from season to season and it can have a big impact on the room, and an interface for tracking that would help anticipate the needs of the room during different parts of the year.

Extra security measures, auto-data wipe, strong encryption, etc. This is another good reason to add Linux support.  I know a lot of people are on their high medicinal horse but let's not forget our brothers/sisters in non-medicinal states! 

On the nutrient page, how about a simple calculator and possibly a feeding schedule? Maybe PPM, EC, PH tracking with graphing capabilities? Something to keep track of what you feed them and when. Maybe even give an interface to input the exact guaranteed analysis of elements on your particular nutrient product, then do the calculations automatically based on reservoir size, desired potency of the solution, etc.

That said I think you have an AWESOME feature set so far. You get my vote right out of the gate just for being open source!  I will keep a close eye on this project and give you feedback/ideas as they come to me. Sorry if anyone already asked for these features as I really don't have time to read 50+ pages of this thread right now.


----------



## MJ4ever (Nov 2, 2010)

new at growing, justed to know if i started a plant in DWC, could i take the plant, when it is ready to flower stage, if i could tranfer it to souil. i'll be using a 5 gal bucket 10 inch net and a circular type air stone, that would fit in the bottom, of the bucket, connected a air pump. using fox farm as nutirents. 

toadley stoned 
may we all live in peace n get toadley stoned


----------



## tet1953 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm new around here myself MJ4ever, but I would say that you have posted your question in the wrong thread. This thread is about LuciferX's grow software.


----------



## W.V.GROWER (Nov 3, 2010)

cool will have to try out


----------



## themadgrower (Nov 3, 2010)

MJ4ever said:


> new at growing, justed to know if i started a plant in DWC, could i take the plant, when it is ready to flower stage, if i could tranfer it to souil. i'll be using a 5 gal bucket 10 inch net and a circular type air stone, that would fit in the bottom, of the bucket, connected a air pump. using fox farm as nutirents.
> 
> toadley stoned
> may we all live in peace n get toadley stoned


#1 you are posting in the wrong topic
#2 I would recommend against moving a DWC plant into soil so late in the life cycle. I believe this will cause you more issues than your ready for.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 3, 2010)

themadgrower said:


> I like to SPAM other people's threads because my shitty overpriced software can't sell itself


Ok dude enough of the "subtle advertising", stay out of my thread please


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 3, 2010)

I got this program and I have been using it for a couple of months now and it is fucking amazing! Good job once again guys and I can't wait for the update!  + REP


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 3, 2010)

FropHead said:


> Very nice start indeed! Very intuitive, features make sense, program seems to work as advertised. Features I would include/add to the list:
> 
> Linux/Android support would be first on my list. Check out the Android developer API, it makes things wicked simple and gives you a lot of cool options, and Android is also poised to take over the smartphone market. It is also much more OPEN than apple's products.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ideas, will be sure to put them on the todo list for the coming versions. My current plans are to make the enhancements from the screenshots to 0.4, replace the current encryption library, and then release a silverlight port that runs on Mac and Linux both. When the current library is replaced that will allow for much stronger encryption. I also want to implement a more real-time encryption so that nothing is ever on the disk unencrypted.

Now that I have a Mac I want to see the app able to run on that too


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 3, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> I got this program and I have been using it for a couple of months now and it is fucking amazing! Good job once again guys and I can't wait for the update!  + REP


Thanks Stern, I have some time coming up soon so expect to see it get better fast


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 4, 2010)

mmm mac version cant wait sir


----------



## MICANNACARE (Nov 4, 2010)

just got a copy of the program. really cool setup. My only question is where is the help button. seems like a easy enough interface to use but I haven't quite figured it all out. Subscribing for sure to this thread. I want to really learn about this one.


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Nov 5, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> I've been making do by using vnc to connect from my iPhone in the grow room to my PC running HerbIQ. Not ideal, but let's me enter data w/o dragging my laptop to the grow room.


That's cool, may do it with my iPad. Is there iPad software out there jail broken or not?


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 5, 2010)

NorCalTransplant said:


> That's cool, may do it with my iPad. Is there iPad software out there jail broken or not?


Not yet, ipad doesn't support silverlight yet but I'm sure it will in the near future, we'll put out a port when they do


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey I had one question, I screwed up and promoted one of my grows to nothing! What I mean is you can promote from clone to veg and then to flower then to harvest. Well I was screwing around with the program and promoted one of my grows and didn't pick a stage. Now I can't find it to delete it!  Any idea on how to find/delete it?


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 5, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey I had one question, I screwed up and promoted one of my grows to nothing! What I mean is you can promote from clone to veg and then to flower then to harvest. Well I was screwing around with the program and promoted one of my grows and didn't pick a stage. Now I can't find it to delete it!  Any idea on how to find/delete it?


That was an old bug, the new version shouldn't do that. I'll create a function to fix this automatically in the next upgrade, if you want to fix it now you can go into the installed directory and extract the contents of Data.zip and delete or rename that file to Data.zip.old or something like that. Open HERB.IQ.420 that you just extracted with notepad and look at all the lines that look like this:

<CurrentPhase>Seeds</CurrentPhase> 

You want to find the empty one that looks like this:

<CurrentPhase></CurrentPhase>

And manually write in a valid phase, it's case sensative. Won't be much longer until 0.4.0 if you'd rather wait for that.

Lx


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply I think I will just wait for the update. And you are saying that when I get the update and install it will fix that floating problem? If not I will just write down all the info and uninstall and reinstall the program.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 5, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks for the reply I think I will just wait for the update. And you are saying that when I get the update and install it will fix that floating problem? If not I will just write down all the info and uninstall and reinstall the program.


Ya the update will automatically fix the one's that are missing when it upgrades the data file


----------



## Diabolus Sonata (Nov 5, 2010)

Still can't install and no advice since my post on the 11/1.... It looks like a cool program..... Hope I get to use it someday. Installed .net 4 and whatever else it required for install but the installer keeps giving me an error about .net framework


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 5, 2010)

Diabolus Sonata said:


> Still can't install and no advice since my post on the 11/1.... It looks like a cool program..... Hope I get to use it someday. Installed .net 4 and whatever else it required for install but the installer keeps giving me an error about .net framework


Install .NET 2.0 to use the installer or just use the manual install, either will work


----------



## MICANNACARE (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok after trying out the program While clear headed, it turns out this is more then awesome. I figured out how to input the info and navigate around. This is so cool. I am on my laptop almost every moment I am not in the grow room so this really helps me keep track of what I am doing and what I need to do. You really have got something here. When you get it available for my I phone Thats going to be even better. Just so you know BIG THANK YOU FOR MAKING IT FREE but I would definitely pay you for this. +REP 

oh wow i just figured out I can add multiple pictures for each strain or each grow so I can see my progress. I going to keep trying it out to see what else it does. if you want feedback or tester of upgrades I am down. Features i am loking for now are nutes def info, ppm, ec, ph, co2 tracker, weekly growth tracking, nutes weekly tracking.

Some of these may be in here but I am still learning my way around. So please bare with me. By far a great tool for novice and professionals. and it seems pretty easy to learn even without a tutorial. Thanks again and I will look forward to the future versions.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been answered, but do you also have plans to port this to android? Love the program, way better then my note book with drawings and scribbled dates everywhere lol,


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 6, 2010)

MICANNACARE said:


> Ok after trying out the program While clear headed, it turns out this is more then awesome. I figured out how to input the info and navigate around. This is so cool. I am on my laptop almost every moment I am not in the grow room so this really helps me keep track of what I am doing and what I need to do. You really have got something here. When you get it available for my I phone Thats going to be even better. Just so you know BIG THANK YOU FOR MAKING IT FREE but I would definitely pay you for this. +REP
> 
> oh wow i just figured out I can add multiple pictures for each strain or each grow so I can see my progress. I going to keep trying it out to see what else it does. if you want feedback or tester of upgrades I am down. Features i am loking for now are nutes def info, ppm, ec, ph, co2 tracker, weekly growth tracking, nutes weekly tracking.
> 
> Some of these may be in here but I am still learning my way around. So please bare with me. By far a great tool for novice and professionals. and it seems pretty easy to learn even without a tutorial. Thanks again and I will look forward to the future versions.


Thanks I should have an RC out in the next week or two for 0.4.0 which will include all the features you mentioned, we need as many testers as we can get


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 6, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, but do you also have plans to port this to android? Love the program, way better then my note book with drawings and scribbled dates everywhere lol,


Thanks, I was thinking of a web interface that had device profiles for android/iphone/ipad/windows7 phone to start with and looking at native applications in the future. Focus before that is making a silverlight port to run on Mac/Linux Pcs which could eventually run on iphone/andoid devices and can probably already run on windows 7 phones.

Lx


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 6, 2010)

> Thanks I should have an RC out in the next week or two for 0.4.0 which will include all the features you mentioned, we need as many testers as we can get


 Count me in


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 6, 2010)

If you want to test height tracking, video support, plant rating, and the missing plant fix here is a beta release with all the plant tab changes for 0.4 --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.4/BETAS/HERB.IQ.0.4.0.BETA.1.exe/download 

Lx


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 7, 2010)

It would be great if you could as the user change two things. One under the "events" tab it would be great if you could rename your events "ie water to Water" etc. Second it would also be great if say you forgot to mark something one day if you could enter the data and be able to move it to the correct date..works great too if you accidentally delete something (say on Oct 31) and be able to put the data in the respective day order.


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 7, 2010)

420Marine said:


> It would be great if you could as the user change two things. One under the "events" tab it would be great if you could rename your events "ie water to Water" etc. Second it would also be great if say you forgot to mark something one day if you could enter the data and be able to move it to the correct date..works great too if you accidentally delete something (say on Oct 31) and be able to put the data in the respective day order.


I haven't looked at the code in a while due to issues @ work, but I believe I had it so you can change the Event data. Let me confirm.


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 7, 2010)

take your time good sir..no need to rush just an observation although it would be great if I could change it around..but again no rush.


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 7, 2010)

420Marine said:


> It would be great if you could as the user change two things. One under the "events" tab it would be great if you could rename your events "ie water to Water" etc. Second it would also be great if say you forgot to mark something one day if you could enter the data and be able to move it to the correct date..works great too if you accidentally delete something (say on Oct 31) and be able to put the data in the respective day order.





DenseBuds said:


> I haven't looked at the code in a while due to issues @ work, but I believe I had it so you can change the Event data. Let me confirm.


I tested this with the current version I use for my actual grows and was able to edit the text and dates. Highlight the Event you want to change and the data should populate below. Make your change(s) and hit save. Should be good then.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 7, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> I tested this with the current version I use for my actual grows and was able to edit the text and dates. Highlight the Event you want to change and the data should populate below. Make your change(s) and hit save. Should be good then.


You can rename the auto-events on the options tab, might want to read DB's write up on it here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HELP/Events%20and%20Custom%20Status.pdf/download


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 7, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> You can rename the auto-events on the options tab, might want to read DB's write up on it here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HELP/Events and Custom Status.pdf/download


Will put the help inside the app in the next release to make it easier to find for everybody


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 7, 2010)

> If you want to test height tracking, video support, plant rating, and the missing plant fix here is a beta release with all the plant tab changes for 0.4 --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herb...1.exe/download


Will do, broke WINE playing with something else, should be able to get to it this evening.


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 7, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> I tested this with the current version I use for my actual grows and was able to edit the text and dates. Highlight the Event you want to change and the data should populate below. Make your change(s) and hit save. Should be good then.


But if you change the date of an event it does not change positions accordingly in the list.


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 7, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> But if you change the date of an event it does not change positions accordingly in the list.


I do not do any auto-sorting on this control. It is only "in order" because you likely enter most events in date order. If you change the date of an event and click the column headers you can have it sort Ascending/Descending based on that column's values (you should see an up/down arrow appear). In the future, it probably makes sense to have this control default to sort by date.


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 7, 2010)

what about a created/modified date? too much work?


----------



## MICANNACARE (Nov 7, 2010)

Damn I really thought I was computer literate.... but I cant seem to get the program to import my data from the old version. what am i doing wrong? in the 3.02 version I exported the data and gave it a name. In te new program that I installed in its own folder seperate from the old one I triedd to import the data but it seems as though it is trying to export it because it is in a save as window and asking for a file name instead of asking for te file to import. Has anyone else had this problem? seems like others are not having any problems makes me think I did something wrong. help please I already have a lot of info added to the old version. thats why I installed the new one in a new directory as to not wipe out all te info.
?


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 7, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> ....... click the column headers you can have it sort Ascending/Descending based on that column's values.....


:doh:

cant believe I didnt do that.


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 7, 2010)

I just copied the old data archive over the new one after it was extracted, it imported fine on first start


----------



## MICANNACARE (Nov 7, 2010)

ok I got it..... again. I guess I just need to try a few things before asking for help. All my data tranfered to the new version. gonna work on it for a few. brb. oh yeah thanks for the update.


----------



## MICANNACARE (Nov 7, 2010)

ok question.

1. are events used for things like.... watering, feeding, topping, transplanting? I am thinking yes.
2. can you generate a report of progress that is printable?
3. plant report and notes are those coming soon items? or are thay operational and i just havnet figure them out yet?
4. where is the help info on this site? someone posted a link.


----------



## MICANNACARE (Nov 7, 2010)

suggestion..... how about an email reminder about feedings / waterings / or even an alarm alerter / and or a maintenace schedule checklist to keep me on top of my duties. I know it sounds like I need the little robot lady from the jetsons right? lol just another one of those things I think about while inputing data and updating my grow. hope I am not being to much of a bother. time for amazing race.


----------



## MICANNACARE (Nov 7, 2010)

One more thing, how about a section for treating disease and pest. I had to do some spraying for mites and thought about I need a tracker to know what and when I use different products. just another thought thanks again. guess I will put the info in the events section for now.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 9, 2010)

Getting pretty close to wrapping up 0.4, added another item tonight, start of charting support


----------



## Doobius1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Though it took me hours off and on to get through this post to find answers as I had a bit of trouble getting it to open but this software ROCKS! Thanks a ton guys!! I have a very small medicinal setup but am somewhat of a strain collector and this helps me stay organized. Hard to believe that anything is actually FREE in this day and age and keep expecting it to say....'your trial period is over..give us a credit card number to continue..haha'.....Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2010)

it wont let me import my data from one computer to another i save my data transfer so sd card and put it in my other computer. but when i try to import it says "save as". 

wtf if i export it trys to save and if i import it trys to save. this doesn't make sense

also it keeps saying im "missing a dependancy file" when ever i try somthing


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> it wont let me import my data from one computer to another i save my data transfer so sd card and put it in my other computer. but when i try to import it says "save as".
> 
> wtf if i export it trys to save and if i import it trys to save. this doesn't make sense
> 
> also it keeps saying im "missing a dependancy file" when ever i try somthing


Ya the dialog display is wrong I will fix that right now for the next release, just ignore the fact that it says save as and click on it anyway and it will import it ok. The dependancy thing means that you need to have Ionic.Zip.dll in the same directory as HERB.IQ.exe but I will be fixing that in the release after this (0.5.0) when I replace the current encryption library

Lx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Ya the dialog display is wrong I will fix that right now for the next release, just ignore the fact that it says save as and click on it anyway and it will import it ok. The dependancy thing means that you need to have Ionic.Zip.dll in the same directory as HERB.IQ.exe but I will be fixing that in the release after this (0.5.0) when I replace the current encryption library
> 
> Lx



okay i have moderate computer skills but what your saying is completely out of my league 

so what exactly do i have to do to get it on my second computer? 

i have already transferred the file from my sd card to my desk top. where do i go from there?


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 12, 2010)

I dont know if this has been addressed. Every time I want to use the software I have to reinstall? So I reinstall(takes 20sec) and all my info is there..
Its weird, every time..


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 12, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks I should have an RC out in the next week or two for 0.4.0 which will include all the features you mentioned, we need as many testers as we can get


Im in as well


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 12, 2010)

As well as I.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's RC1 for 0.4, let me know if you run into any problems with it --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.4/BETAS/HERB.IQ.0.4.0.RC.1.exe/download


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2010)

\\hey ya thanks for helping me out with my import issues.............(im being sarcastic) and i tried to download and in stall that and nothing happened... maybe it cause i already had it installed or maybe its cause i COULDN'T IMPORT MY INFO i dont know?????????!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!!??!?!?!?!??!?!?!

dont get me wrong your program is the BEST ive tried so far but it just sucks i cant figure out how to import my old info


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 13, 2010)

I wanted to move my install folder from C: to my A: drive where I keep backups, so I simply copy/pasted it. I would assume you just need to copy the files from your old installation and paste them into your new install.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 13, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Here's RC1 for 0.4, let me know if you run into any problems with it --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.4/BETAS/HERB.IQ.0.4.0.RC.1.exe/download


 Thanks bro! Installed without a problem, I just wrote down all my info from my last version and had to update a couple of plants on start of Veg and that was it! Love it keep up the good work!  I was going to suggest a spot where you can record the total age of a plant but I think I found it under the plant report section. Once again thanks and great job! The only thing I am afraid of is if this prgram crashes on me I am going to be lost on where my plants are! This program makes tracking so easy I am afraid of loosing it!


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 13, 2010)

Installed over the existing data (along with the password might I add) no problem..so far so good...going to input some data in the next few days..maybe some pics to to test it out.


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 13, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> ....... The only thing I am afraid of is if this prgram crashes on me I am going to be lost on where my plants are! This program makes tracking so easy I am afraid of loosing it!


I have started keeping a journal when I am downstairs in my grow rooms, and then I enter the info to my desktop when I come up stairs.


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 13, 2010)

A good option is to use something like synctoy to regularly sync your latest data file (C:\Herb.IQ\data.zip for me) out to another drive in case your main drive dies. I also copy weekly versions (overwrite after ~ 5 weeks) which would save me if my file was somehow "broken" (or maybe I forgot the new password I chose??) and then sync'd w/o me knowing. Haven't had to use either option (of course I did tests initially...) but I'm confident they're solid.

I suppose we could add an option to configure data files back-up in the app, but I would be more in favor of those resource cycles going to new/updated grow-related functionality.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 13, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks bro! Installed without a problem, I just wrote down all my info from my last version and had to update a couple of plants on start of Veg and that was it! Love it keep up the good work!  I was going to suggest a spot where you can record the total age of a plant but I think I found it under the plant report section. Once again thanks and great job! The only thing I am afraid of is if this prgram crashes on me I am going to be lost on where my plants are! This program makes tracking so easy I am afraid of loosing it!


Thanks Howard and 420marine, appreciate the feedback! I did find a bug where it would keep repopulating the plant report combo box everytime you refreshed, just fixed that. If anyone notices anything else wrong with RC1 let me know, thanks!

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 13, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> A good option is to use something like  I would be more in favor of those resource cycles going to new/updated grow-related functionality.




Right-o! I already added import/export support that's about as far as I'm going with that one. I'm going to spend my limited time building new grow tracking stuff =)


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 13, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> I'll take a look at the # of days calculation bug. That irritated me too.


So I changed the way days was displayed to include one decimal place so you can see fractions of a day. If you go to a plant and after the date put in the time IE(12/12/10 4:20:00 PM) it will save to the data file and re-save when you make changes to the plant. When you goto the status screen you can see how this reflects to the plant, defaults to 12 AM I believe. Let me know if you think anything else with this needs to be fixed


----------



## Seaghost (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello, I have been using your software for awhile now and wanted to say Great Job! This makes my whole grow much easier but I have a couple of questions, and + rep for this:

1 Default time, I have tried to enter different times but it somehow does not seem to take.

2 Need a sprout area for tracking between germination and veg. Since I also do soil along with the hydro this would be a nice feature.

3 Last but not least I would like a Mother area for tracking of my mother plants.

Other than that this is a top notch program, keep up the great work!

Peace out


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 14, 2010)

Released 0.4.0 stable --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.4/HERB.IQ.INSTALLER.0.4.0.exe/download


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 14, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Released 0.4.0 stable --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.4/HERB.IQ.INSTALLER.0.4.0.exe/download


I uploaded no problem. Good job.


----------



## Kerovan (Nov 14, 2010)

Seaghost said:


> 2 Need a sprout area for tracking between germination and veg. Since I also do soil along with the hydro this would be a nice feature.


well technically speaking it is in veg from the moment it sprouts, so there would be nothing to track between germination and veg...


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 14, 2010)

We could always make the phases configurable.


----------



## Doobius1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Will this software work on a netbook?


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 15, 2010)

Doobius1 said:


> Will this software work on a netbook?


Definately, it uses very little resources.

Lx


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Nov 19, 2010)

nice work ... me likey lots ^^


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 20, 2010)

excellent software! thanks for sharing with us all! but yeah don't waste your time making a mac distro. those weirdos just need to learn how to use a real computer.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2010)

make it an iphone app for jailbroken phones or regular ones if apple will let you if you sold it for 99 cents i bed you make some decent money


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 20, 2010)

Wondering why pollen sacks formed in my buds , not by stem and not opened just twisted????


----------



## muddbutt (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this great software with the community! Definitely has helped keep my girls and my grow in order. I hope you guys come out with a mobile verison for Android and Iphone.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2010)

str8ballin said:


> Wondering why pollen sacks formed in my buds , not by stem and not opened just twisted????


wrong thread bro. wtf


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Lucifer, every time I open the installer I get this message 

"To run this application, you first must install one of the following versions of the .NET framework: v2.0.50727. Contact your application publisher for instructions about obtaining the appropriate version of the .NET framework."

Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 20, 2010)

Ego Fum Papa said:


> Hey Lucifer, every time I open the installer I get this message
> 
> "To run this application, you first must install one of the following versions of the .NET framework: v2.0.50727. Contact your application publisher for instructions about obtaining the appropriate version of the .NET framework."
> 
> Any tips? Thanks!


Ya the installer needs .NET 2.0 which is built into vista/windows 7 but not XP. You can download that here --> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=0856eacb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displaylang=en


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 21, 2010)

LuciferX - I did some testing on 0.4 beta but I have no idea how to navigate your sourceforge site to communicate any results. I see the GA is out so I suppose it's moot but for the next go 'round...


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 21, 2010)

ScrogThis said:


> LuciferX - I did some testing on 0.4 beta but I have no idea how to navigate your sourceforge site to communicate any results. I see the GA is out so I suppose it's moot but for the next go 'round...


You can leave the results here, if you notice anything that was missed let me know and I'll put it out in the next point release.

Thx!

Lx


----------



## Sir Stickybuds (Nov 21, 2010)

i have only installed the latest version and my tabs are in 2 rows which is pushing the buttons to promote n save off the bottom of the seeds/plants/harvests page.. what do i need to do? is there a way to make the display screen larger? or to adjust the size of the tabs


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 21, 2010)

Sir Stickybuds said:


> i have only installed the latest version and my tabs are in 2 rows which is pushing the buttons to promote n save off the bottom of the seeds/plants/harvests page.. what do i need to do? is there a way to make the display screen larger? or to adjust the size of the tabs


Everything is a fixed size right now, what is your screen resolution set to? Can you post a screen shot of this?


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 21, 2010)

Try to change your DPI Scaling to 96/Normal - http://www.istartedsomething.com/20061211/vista-dpi-scaling/


----------



## Sir Stickybuds (Nov 21, 2010)

ok fixing the dpi at least made it useable.. the confirm change of phase button is only cut off now but there


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 21, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> Try to change your DPI Scaling to 96/Normal - http://www.istartedsomething.com/20061211/vista-dpi-scaling/


Good call! Thanks


----------



## Sir Stickybuds (Nov 21, 2010)

this is how it now appears with 96 dpi.. notice my secondary tabs are not in a single row as your screenshots appear


----------



## Sir Stickybuds (Nov 21, 2010)

ok nevermind again.. all in my display settings... obviously someone played with these things


----------



## kether noir (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks. the software is great. what about adding a nutrient calculator, or tracker? like a feeding journal or some such thing? it would be of great use to me and other semi experienced gardeners.


----------



## djfloms (Nov 21, 2010)

There is a problem right now where i have (in the height tracker) where i input 2" instead of 2 , and he program freezes and windows 7 closes the program


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 21, 2010)

djfloms said:


> There is a problem right now where i have (in the height tracker) where i input 2" instead of 2 , and he program freezes and windows 7 closes the program


I'll write in some error handling for that and release later tonight or tommorow as 0.4.1, also going to add video encryption I meant to add that later on because I didn't have the time


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 21, 2010)

kether noir said:


> Thanks. the software is great. what about adding a nutrient calculator, or tracker? like a feeding journal or some such thing? it would be of great use to me and other semi experienced gardeners.


Thanks! I plan on adding nutrient tracking in the near future, I want it to automatically deplete from the supply of nutrients we have now and also keep full history of nutrient used and didn't have time to write all that in but will soon.

Lx


----------



## djfloms (Nov 21, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> I'll write in some error handling for that and release later tonight or tommorow as 0.4.1, also going to add video encryption I meant to add that later on because I didn't have the time


Dam!! Thank you...... Very happy with the software BTW.


----------



## kether noir (Nov 21, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks! I plan on adding nutrient tracking in the near future, I want it to automatically deplete from the supply of nutrients we have now and also keep full history of nutrient used and didn't have time to write all that in but will soon.
> 
> Lx


sounds awesome. thanks for putting this together for everyone. it makes things easier, and that is a very good thing.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 23, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> I'll write in some error handling for that and release later tonight or tommorow as 0.4.1, also going to add video encryption I meant to add that later on because I didn't have the time


Sorry taking a bit longer since I've been playing with the other graph types and am adding support for the rest of them into 0.4.1 too. Going to have to expand on this charting support more to make it more configurable soon


----------



## Skoad (Nov 24, 2010)

Question.... is there any way to recover a password? lol

The smoke must have gotten to my head as I cant remember my password for the life of me.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 24, 2010)

Skoad said:


> Question.... is there any way to recover a password? lol
> 
> The smoke must have gotten to my head as I cant remember my password for the life of me.


Try just hitting enter, it uses blank by default. If you actually have a password no there is no recovery, if there were your data wouldn't really be safe. If anyone is interested I can add support for authenticating using a keyfile that you can save to a flash drive or cd to backup.


----------



## muddbutt (Nov 24, 2010)

I would like that option.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2010)

i like the graph in pic number three or six. when will the update be available for download


----------



## Skoad (Nov 24, 2010)

muddbutt said:


> I would like that option.



I would also like that option. 

I do have a password. I dont know why I cant remember it. Ive used the program a few times before (very recently). Maybe itll come to me.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i like the graph in pic number three or six. when will the update be available for download


Just released it a minute ago here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.4/0.4.1/HERB.IQ.INSTALLER.0.4.1.exe/download

Adds those new graphs, encryption of video support, and now it fixes bad entries from breaking the plant report (bad entries will be ignored)


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 25, 2010)

Is there a way to change the status on multiple plants at once? Or better yet, how about creating something so plants can be grouped. Let's say I have 20 clones of a single mom that I veg for 2 weeks then move them to room 2 to flower and their all fed by the same rez. There's really no reason to track each individual plant unless something changes one in particular. Have a group checkbox that will ungray "no. of plants in group" or something like that. Maybe the harvest weight can be automatically divided by the number of plants to give a per plant average. IDK if I'm coming up with the best way to implement this, just brainstorming a bit. 

It would be cool too to be able to have the option to link rooms to status as well so when I move them from the veg room to flower, a status change to flower would also move them to the correct room. Maybe a popup during status that asks you to check the room to move them to including a don't move option. This way it will work for people with multiple flowering rooms as well.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 25, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Is there a way to change the status on multiple plants at once? Or better yet, how about creating something so plants can be grouped. Let's say I have 20 clones of a single mom that I veg for 2 weeks then move them to room 2 to flower and their all fed by the same rez. There's really no reason to track each individual plant unless something changes one in particular. Have a group checkbox that will ungray "no. of plants in group" or something like that. Maybe the harvest weight can be automatically divided by the number of plants to give a per plant average. IDK if I'm coming up with the best way to implement this, just brainstorming a bit.
> 
> It would be cool too to be able to have the option to link rooms to status as well so when I move them from the veg room to flower, a status change to flower would also move them to the correct room. Maybe a popup during status that asks you to check the room to move them to including a don't move option. This way it will work for people with multiple flowering rooms as well.


That's not a bad idea, could make changing the room also change the phase. For multiple plants you could use the quantity field. Thanks for the ideas will put them to good use


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 25, 2010)

Doh! How did I miss the quantity field? 

I also just noticed that changing the status will not put the date in the field for 'Veg Start' or 'Started Flowing fields.' I'm assuming it doesn't do it for the 'Date Harvested' either.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 25, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Doh! How did I miss the quantity field?
> 
> I also just noticed that changing the status will not put the date in the field for 'Veg Start' or 'Started Flowing fields.' I'm assuming it doesn't do it for the 'Date Harvested' either.


Ya it's easy to miss stuff, there's too many fields on that screen. I've been thinking of ways to divide it out a little bit more without making it confusing. Ya changing phases doesn't automatically change the respective date yet, I can add that to 0.4.2 in a few days.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 25, 2010)

I expanded on the graph a lil bit more, made total height and growth since last event available as configurable options, will release with 0.4.2


----------



## #1accordfamily (Nov 26, 2010)

an auto save feature would be nice so stuff don't disappear when u change tabs. it just all saves b4 u close the program.


----------



## brick20 (Nov 26, 2010)

good shit... always wanted something like this


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 26, 2010)

#1accordfamily said:


> an auto save feature would be nice so stuff don't disappear when u change tabs. it just all saves b4 u close the program.


 Or at the very least, add some the standard keyboard shortcuts (alt-s, alt-n, DEL)


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 26, 2010)

I hate the fact that if I am editing a plant in the middle of a list and hit save the cursor jumps up and highlights the first plant. More than once I have done that and then switch tabs hoping to edit events for the plant I just edited, but I am now editing a different plant because it highlighted the one in the top of the list after I saved my edit from the previous tab.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 26, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> I hate the fact that if I am editing a plant in the middle of a list and hit save the cursor jumps up and highlights the first plant. More than once I have done that and then switch tabs hoping to edit events for the plant I just edited, but I am now editing a different plant because it highlighted the one in the top of the list after I saved my edit from the previous tab.


I can fix that in 0.4.2, can also add some autosaving stuff and/or shortcut keys


----------



## mcgravity (Nov 27, 2010)

Is downloading this software safe ? how do you's know its not set up by the law ? let me know if you use this because if so and its safe to use i want to download it thanks


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 27, 2010)

mcgravity said:


> Is downloading this software safe ? how do you's know its not set up by the law ? let me know if you use this because if so and its safe to use i want to download it thanks


You can look at the sourcecode, it's available for every release and build --> http://herbiq.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/herbiq


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 27, 2010)

Release 0.4.2, fixed the plant save button focus problem, CONTROL + S now saves the current plant you're in, the graph option, and a handful of bug fixes. I also created a new installer option for first time users that will automatically download and install the .NET framework you need. The old installer is now the UPGRADE installer and was retargeted for .NET 4 too so you don't need to have .NET 2 installed at all anymore. 

UPGRADE is here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.4/0.4.2/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.4.2.exe/download

NEW INSTALL is here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.4/0.4.2/HERB.IQ.NEW.INSTALL.0.4.2.zip/download

Lx


----------



## superbub52 (Nov 27, 2010)

this program is cool a suggestion though how about being able to put a date for the pics to know how far along the plants life cycle the pics correspond


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2010)

i agree that would be awsome


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 28, 2010)

Date or event would be nice


----------



## xnuclearx93 (Nov 28, 2010)

this is awesome. good work yo


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 28, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know I got an error message today after I had worked on the "fan" tab within the grow room tab. "Herb IQ has encountered a problem and will be shut down" When I waited for the error report to finish got the message that "Herb IQ is not responding"


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 28, 2010)

420Marine said:


> Just wanted to let you know I got an error message today after I had worked on the "fan" tab within the grow room tab. "Herb IQ has encountered a problem and will be shut down" When I waited for the error report to finish got the message that "Herb IQ is not responding"


What version are you running? You're able to get back into it after it crashed right? Going back through the fan code to make sure I didn't miss anything now thanks for letting me know.

Lx


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 28, 2010)

yep got back into it no problem...but I did notice that my fan changes hadn't been saved. Running the latest release not sure if that's a beta release or not just got the one you posted the other day HTH


----------



## Seaghost (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello, I have a feature request concerning screen size. On my setup I run at 1920 x 1200 and Herb IQ shows as a small box on my screen with no option to maximize. Please consider letting us have an option for resizing the Herb IQ software screen.

Also is there any chance that you could have a way to divide up the room into sections for veg and flower? My current grow has the closet sectioned off at different times for either 24/0 or 12/12 since we try to stagger our power usage.

As always great program, wouldn't know what to do without it 

Peace out


----------



## #1accordfamily (Nov 28, 2010)

man this software is gonna be great when everything is done. lucifer u are the fucking man. keep up the great work and most props  to u for staying up to date with everyone here and building a solid software that is the bomb   this ones for u


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 29, 2010)

Seaghost said:


> Hello, I have a feature request concerning screen size. On my setup I run at 1920 x 1200 and Herb IQ shows as a small box on my screen with no option to maximize. Please consider letting us have an option for resizing the Herb IQ software screen.
> 
> Also is there any chance that you could have a way to divide up the room into sections for veg and flower? My current grow has the closet sectioned off at different times for either 24/0 or 12/12 since we try to stagger our power usage.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've been meaning to make it resizable for a while now, I'll get it working after the new encryption release 0.5. For the room dividing you can set them up as seperate rooms for right now and name them appropriately, will expand on the rooms later too.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 29, 2010)

#1accordfamily said:


> man this software is gonna be great when everything is done. lucifer u are the fucking man. keep up the great work and most props  to u for staying up to date with everyone here and building a solid software that is the bomb   this ones for u


Thanks bro appreciate it, I don't think it'll ever be done I have a lot of ideas still


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a little pet peeve: When I am adding a event and create a new Display Name or Type and save the Event I have to close it and open it again completely before it will appear in the drop-down list. I often do something to multiple plants so have to enter the event multiple times. As it is now I enter it for plant 1, close the software, open it, and enter the same event for the others. This will probably lessen when I start working with clones on a 10 day perpetual system but for my current girls in flower and rando seeds/veg it can be annoying. This happens when adding a new seed strain/breeder, etc. Basically anywhere there is a drop-down.


----------



## millyy (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for this Lucifer, i will be using this for my first grow so i can keep track of everything!


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 29, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Yeah I've been meaning to make it resizable for a while now, I'll get it working after the new encryption release 0.5. For the room dividing you can set them up as seperate rooms for right now and name them appropriately, will expand on the rooms later too.


 That's exactly what I did and see no issue with it. I separate out my cloner, vegging and mums as their own rooms even though they physically share the same tent. 

What's going on with custom status? I was going to put in that I changed my RO filters and rez but there's no way to save info and the drop down boxes don't work.


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 29, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> Here is a little pet peeve: When I am adding a event and create a new Display Name or Type and save the Event I have to close it and open it again completely before it will appear in the drop-down list. I often do something to multiple plants so have to enter the event multiple times. As it is now I enter it for plant 1, close the software, open it, and enter the same event for the others. This will probably lessen when I start working with clones on a 10 day perpetual system but for my current girls in flower and rando seeds/veg it can be annoying. This happens when adding a new seed strain/breeder, etc. Basically anywhere there is a drop-down.


Do you have the newest version? I just tested it and it worked find for me. As soon as I hit save, the new entry popped right up in the window including everything I entered and a new InternalEventID.


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 30, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Do you have the newest version? I just tested it and it worked find for me. As soon as I hit save, the new entry popped right up in the window including everything I entered and a new InternalEventID.


You misunderstood. The event appears in the event list fine. When I create a new Event and create a brand new Display Name or Type of event those new Display Name and Types will not be available in the drop-down menu. It doesn't affect the Event I am creating at all. The problem is if I want to create the same event for another plant. If I want to now create this same new event for another plant I have to manually type the Display Name and Type again instead of picking them from the drop-down.


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 30, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> You misunderstood. The event appears in the event list fine. When I create a new Event and create a brand new Display Name or Type of event those new Display Name and Types will not be available in the drop-down menu. It doesn't affect the Event I am creating at all. The problem is if I want to create the same event for another plant. If I want to now create this same new event for another plant I have to manually type the Display Name and Type again instead of picking them from the drop-down.


 Gotcha.

Did you try going to the home tab and hitting refresh? That worked for me. Still a PITA but better than having to shut down and restart.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 30, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Did you try going to the home tab and hitting refresh? That worked for me. Still a PITA but better than having to shut down and restart.


I'll fix that for ya in the next update


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 30, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> What's going on with custom status? I was going to put in that I changed my RO filters and rez but there's no way to save info and the drop down boxes don't work.


Custom status allows you to report on Events you've created. We have a help doc on that somewhere. Maybe LX has it stashed somewhere. Would look something like this when you've filled out events along the way: (2nd image down) http://herbiq.sourceforge.net/


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 1, 2010)

Im trying to download the program and it not working for some reason. It downloads and i get the shortcut on my desktop but when i click on it it tells me i need to install the following version of the .NET framework v4.0.30319 can i get a little help please. thanks


----------



## Tarkett (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks nice I like it. Good job.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 1, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Im trying to download the program and it not working for some reason. It downloads and i get the shortcut on my desktop but when i click on it it tells me i need to install the following version of the .NET framework v4.0.30319 can i get a little help please. thanks


Use the NEW.INSTALL it will install the framework for you


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 1, 2010)

im haing same problem can you post a link to what we need please. keeps telling me to install after i just did.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 1, 2010)

redrum83420 said:


> im haing same problem can you post a link to what we need please. keeps telling me to install after i just did.


http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.4/0.4.2/HERB.IQ.NEW.INSTALL.0.4.2.zip/download


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 1, 2010)

I tested the NEW INSTALL on an XP SP3 machine and win7 32bit machine and they both installed the framework and app without problems. If you're having a problem with this installer let me know and I'll go back to the old installer, I thought this one would be easier for new users but sounds like it might not be the case.

Lx


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 1, 2010)

downloaded and installed. now i jsut have to mess with it to figure it all out.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 1, 2010)

redrum83420 said:


> downloaded and installed. now i jsut have to mess with it to figure it all out.


Sweet, glad it worked


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 1, 2010)

this program is awesome as hell. it keeps track of everything. you got a program with all the strains that are sold know and all the info on each strain? like where their from, whether they are indica or sativa, flower time,THU level, and stuff like that so i dont have to look online for each strain in 100 different places.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 1, 2010)

redrum83420 said:


> this program is awesome as hell. it keeps track of everything. you got a program with all the strains that are sold know and all the info on each strain? like where their from, whether they are indica or sativa, flower time,THU level, and stuff like that so i dont have to look online for each strain in 100 different places.


It's funny you mention that, I was working on getting a strain database last night  My goal is to integrate the db directly into herb.iq, will let everyone know more details on that soon

Lx


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 1, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> It's funny you mention that, I was working on getting a strain database last night  My goal is to integrate the db directly into herb.iq, will let everyone know more details on that soon
> 
> Lx



SICK great idea


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 1, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Custom status allows you to report on Events you've created. We have a help doc on that somewhere. Maybe LX has it stashed somewhere. Would look something like this when you've filled out events along the way: (2nd image down) http://herbiq.sourceforge.net/


I put the link to the root of help on the about tab now, the direct link is here though --> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HELP/


----------



## Rascality Afoot (Dec 2, 2010)

Killer! I'm on this as soon as its mac-able.


----------



## Seaghost (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok so now I was looking at iPads for my grow op and was wondering what are the chances of making this into an app? I also have the Evo 4g so an android app would rock also and they have some nice tablets coming out for that OS also, just a thought 

Peace out


----------



## martinbin (Dec 2, 2010)

I really sorry to say that your link is not working in my system. I stimulate to saw this link but they doesn't open. I have done many try but i can't succeed in try. can you have to provide a another link.


----------



## guysk8r1717 (Dec 3, 2010)

same here link didnt work


----------



## dcarrier89 (Dec 4, 2010)

I just downloaded it and started to use it. The program is great! Kudos to you!


----------



## faria (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice solution of this posting and gain lots of knowledge


----------



## johanwhite (Dec 8, 2010)

I have visited the link provided by you for the free software. I have windows operating system. I have downloaded the software. It works well with my windows operating system. I think you have done an amusing job by making such software.


----------



## eLiNoX (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah no luck for me either


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 9, 2010)

eLiNoX said:


> Yeah no luck for me either


Which download link did you try and what did the error say? 

Lx


----------



## j.p.s.w (Dec 9, 2010)

Click https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq and downloaded the program. Fast install. Easy. Works perfectly. +rep for idea and work. I would have liked to see the option to change the icon of the program. Maybe in the future. Recommend for anyone, novice to advanced.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 9, 2010)

j.p.s.w said:


> Click https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq and downloaded the program. Fast install. Easy. Works perfectly. +rep for idea and work. I would have liked to see the option to change the icon of the program. Maybe in the future. Recommend for anyone, novice to advanced.


You could replace this file with your own icon if you wanted to --> C:\Program Files\HERB.IQ\Marijuana.ico


----------



## j.p.s.w (Dec 9, 2010)

I tried that and it changed the icon but when I pin it to my windows bar it changes the icon to a "default" program icon. The original program file "HERB.IQ.exe" has the "default" program icon so what I did was replaced the marijuana.ico file with my own file and set the icon to open with "HERB.IQ.exe." Program opens correctly without any problems but the icons still stay at "default."


----------



## GreenGurl (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks LuciferX, I've liked it really well so far but am still trying to get the help on auto-track feature to load correctly (network bog from roomie's new pc - has fancy/stupid firewall issues). Also, I'd LOVE to see you add relational coding to enter simple lineage info that is not specific to parent plants.

Keep on keeping on and thanks for your friendly contributions to the community!  GG


----------



## rasputin71 (Dec 11, 2010)

GreenGurl said:


> Thanks LuciferX, I've liked it really well so far but am still trying to get the help on auto-track feature to load correctly (network bog from roomie's new pc - has fancy/stupid firewall issues). Also, I'd LOVE to see you add relational coding to enter simple lineage info that is not specific to parent plants.
> 
> Keep on keeping on and thanks for your friendly contributions to the community!  GG


Who is that in your avatar??


----------



## GreenGurl (Dec 11, 2010)

a picture that looks like me but technically isn't


----------



## rasputin71 (Dec 11, 2010)

really? do you live in michigan.


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 11, 2010)

Great Software LuciferX Ive had it a day and Im in love


----------



## eyecandi (Dec 11, 2010)

Download/install problems? don't click the green icon near the top that says Download .... it's for the UPGRADE. scroll down towards the bottom and look for the one that says new.install. let it run, (if windows7-vista .. make sure you run the setup as administrator if you are having problems <right click the setup file and 'run as admin'>) and check it out. good luck


----------



## DaCultivator (Dec 12, 2010)

dman, no mac version....upset, DONOT want to have to pay for growassisstant


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 12, 2010)

for those that can't run the program..can't you run a virtual linux machine since your running a MAC...if I"m not mistaken most macs run on a linux kernal so couldn't one run a virtual machine?


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 12, 2010)

420Marine said:


> for those that can't run the program..can't you run a virtual linux machine since your running a MAC...if I"m not mistaken most macs run on a linux kernal so couldn't one run a virtual machine?


Yup virtual box is nice --> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 12, 2010)

touche there you go crack..i mean mac users a way to bypass the problem


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 12, 2010)

GreenGurl said:


> Thanks LuciferX, I've liked it really well so far but am still trying to get the help on auto-track feature to load correctly (network bog from roomie's new pc - has fancy/stupid firewall issues). Also, I'd LOVE to see you add relational coding to enter simple lineage info that is not specific to parent plants.
> 
> Keep on keeping on and thanks for your friendly contributions to the community!  GG


What's wrong with auto-tracking? You could add the lineage plants to the dead phase and make them the mother/father that way.


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 12, 2010)

Lx - your pm inbox is maxed out . Can't reply.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 12, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Lx - your pm inbox is maxed out . Can't reply.


Whoops sorry, is fixed


----------



## GreenGurl (Dec 14, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> What's wrong with auto-tracking? You could add the lineage plants to the dead phase and make them the mother/father that way.


I thought about doing the "dead" phase idea to input the lineage but I think it wanted me to indicate a grow room too, so I created one that says "InformationOnly" or something like that. But then I wasn't sure why it would be helpful to go back very far down this road when it wouldn't end up displaying a pedigree map/family tree like I was hoping for. (That of course would be sweet but maybe more difficult than text and charts, I realize...)

I also looked into genealogy software but mostly it is super gender specific. But I was able to mock up this lineage map in ScionPC, a free program and not bad it seems! 
(Disclosure: I know nothing about genealogy.)

What do you think Luce?


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 14, 2010)

GreenGurl said:


> I thought about doing the "dead" phase idea to input the lineage but I think it wanted me to indicate a grow room too, so I created one that says "InformationOnly" or something like that. But then I wasn't sure why it would be helpful to go back very far down this road when it wouldn't end up displaying a pedigree map/family tree like I was hoping for. (That of course would be sweet but maybe more difficult than text and charts, I realize...)
> 
> I also looked into genealogy software but mostly it is super gender specific. But I was able to mock up this lineage map in ScionPC, a free program and not bad it seems!
> View attachment 1323854(Disclosure: I know nothing about genealogy.)
> ...


Oh ok you're talking about the whole lineage tree. That's kind of what I originally pictured creating, the only control that looks like that is called the tree view control (see pic attached). I'll see if I can add something like that in the next release, would be cool to have for tracking genetics.

Thanks 

Lx


----------



## DannyGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank a lot this helped me a ton


----------



## 420fied (Dec 22, 2010)

Great program.


----------



## eyecandi (Dec 29, 2010)

awesome program for sure! much better then the other 'paid for' one I tried and haven't used in 5months. 

requests so far: 

-add Tab:Strains
-populate with base data that will be used in {tab:Seeds/Plants/Harvest} (as a user with 25+ moms and various 'trials' going on, this would be ideal. I suppose I could setup a base data set {eg: new plant - Template1} and clone it, maybe that is the right way ..... but seems like a seperate Strains tab is more logical/efficient for mass updating .... especially when getting a new strain and having to tweak the parameters after the grow is done, but plants are in veg .... would have to update each one individually ... copy/paste-copy/paste-rinse-cycle-repeat 

tab:Seeds/Plants/Harvest 
-add the ability to select multiple plants for phase change. changing 20-30 one at a time can be a pain. 

tab:Options
-add backup to specific 'Backup' folder (add folder to root install), instead of dumping into the program root folder. easier to backup a folder/copy with other software since backup file name changes
-add ability to change backup location (drive or network)
-add auto-backup function

love the program so far and haven't even scratched the surface of it's capabilities yet. love even more the Dev format. nice work, seriously. I know how much time and effort these things take and it takes someone(s) with devotion and heart to make it happen. 

Cheers!


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 31, 2010)

eyecandi said:


> awesome program for sure! much better then the other 'paid for' one I tried and haven't used in 5months.
> 
> requests so far:
> 
> ...


Thanks! We're just getting started, lots more to come  Will take a look at putting your requests into 0.5 thanks for the feedback! So far I have a new section written for tracking res stats and a good bite on the new encryption library. I've also just started a new web application that you will be able to use to update your data remotely with your wireless device too, initially just plants though, will have to build up support. 

Lx


----------



## SiriusKush (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanx Lucifer !

-SK


----------



## lewz0r (Dec 31, 2010)

dude, make an android app asap!


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 31, 2010)

lewz0r said:


> dude, make an android app asap!


Right that would be pretty tight If I could have the program on the comp and also on the phone


----------



## rasputin71 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wireless will be nice, so I can update with my ipad from downstairs.


----------



## eyecandi (Dec 31, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> Wireless will be nice, so I can update with my ipad from downstairs.


 
my exact thoughts as well, but from a larger scale perspective. the ability to have a central 'server' so to speak that holds that master dataset, and being able to update while with the girls (with a tablet or phone device) would save a ton of time/effort long term - especially if there are 2+ people working at the same time {would need ability to share dataset updating realtime}. wouldn't need to be much either - {nutes, height, events, notes} maybe?

...to me, a system like this has commercial potential with using updatable handlhelds connected to a central server. as more medical grow ops come online, software that can handle larger scales is essential for plant and warehouse management. this is a great way to get it all nailed and honed down. to this end ..... might I also suggest considering future (far) incorporation of live video streaming (more of a feature then anything .... doesn't help em grow,lol) for access by web/mobile. adding a patient tab is another thought (should be built HIPAA compliant to start). with the strains tab: adding additional info like type of effect, medicinal properties (eg: good for Glaucoma, bad for headaches), THC/CBD/CBN ratios (if testing ... a log of this would be good too, to track ratios from moms through various grows) ......

I just came out of an IT/Dev job and into this one .... so I've been tossing around all kinds of ideas for months, and you certainly have a good solid product start.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 2, 2011)

nice prog good functionality 

input fields should be linked 

id like to see a spot under flowere for pollenation--i know its not McDonalds

1Luv


----------



## eyecandi (Jan 2, 2011)

another feature request: 

tablant Reports - ability to generate and print various report types (eg: generate single report of Test Plants 1-20, choosable fields - Height, Growth Rate, Individual Weight, Total Weight. generate single report for Red Diesel, time frames, weights). 
- expand reports to include Rooms/equipment (asset management/tracking/reporting)


----------



## Smoke Of Waitakere (Jan 3, 2011)

Chur bro this is excellent. Thanks alot!

Hallo from new zealand


----------



## tinman3913 (Jan 4, 2011)

an app for android would be sweet too. i love the program tho!!! keep up the good work for the good fight!!!


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 4, 2011)

tinman3913 said:


> an app for android would be sweet too. i love the program tho!!! keep up the good work for the good fight!!!


You will be able to use the webapp I'm developing to access the data from your android/ipad/iphone/etc. I already submitted the start of the project, should have it usable in a week or so  Will initially run on IIS, I'll see if the mono module will support running it on apache later.


----------



## cymbaline (Jan 4, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> You will be able to use the webapp I'm developing to access the data from your android/ipad/iphone/etc. I already submitted the start of the project, should have it usable in a week or so  Will initially run on IIS, I'll see if the mono module will support running it on apache later.


 Have you considered tomcat over apache? I only suggest it since vmware uses tomcat as well.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 4, 2011)

cymbaline said:


> Have you considered tomcat over apache? I only suggest it since vmware uses tomcat as well.


ASP.NET doesn't run on tomcat --> http://www.mono-project.com/Mod_mono

I'm using ASP.NET because I can re-use most of the existing code.

Lx


----------



## cymbaline (Jan 4, 2011)

ah well that's a bit of a shame. Well really I suppose the shame is not having the option to plug in
whatever web daemon you want to run ie:nginx
no big deal either way, I don't own a smartphone and refuse to deal with IIS 
now tablets and the ability to share/merge info is another story


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 4, 2011)

cymbaline said:


> ah well that's a bit of a shame. Well really I suppose the shame is not having the option to plug in
> whatever web daemon you want to run ie:nginx
> no big deal either way, I don't own a smartphone and refuse to deal with IIS
> now tablets and the ability to share/merge info is another story


Looks like it might be able to run on nginx via mono's fastcgi server, will test that too later --> http://mono-project.com/FastCGI_Nginx


----------



## sm0ker420 (Jan 5, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> ASP.NET doesn't run on tomcat --> http://www.mono-project.com/Mod_mono
> 
> I'm using ASP.NET because I can re-use most of the existing code.
> 
> Lx


So your the Zuckerberg for growing!!! Lol


----------



## #1accordfamily (Jan 8, 2011)

cant wait for next update!!! i see alot of my request has been made by eyecandi, the mobile update thing is gonna take this project u got going to a whole new lvl. 

Lx your on the front lines of the pot cultivation comunity with this. hundreds of thousands of ppl gonna be using this one day. keep it up man. push!!


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 9, 2011)

Almost done with 0.5.0, working on the data file locking support right now so that data can be updated from multiple locations and they won't over-write each other. Also will introduce patient tracking support, nutrient meter tracking support (tds,ec,ppm,etc) for resevoirs, target date instead of age on the home screen, and it's resizeable finally, have to do more testing on widescreens but it works perfect on 4:3 and 5:4 screens already. Can't release the web version until 0.5.0 because of the data file locking so as soon as this is out I'll have the web version working on the plants tab, most of that is already ready to go. 

Lx


----------



## eyecandi (Jan 9, 2011)

that is a serious reason for a cheer! huge kudos to you all. i look forward to playing with the new changes


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's beta 1 for 0.5.0, for anyone that's willing to test --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/BETA1/HERB.IQ.0.5.0.BETA.1.exe/download

Lx


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 12, 2011)

FML

Now what do I do?? I cant backup manually because I cant launch the software. Downgrade to prev version?


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 12, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> FML
> 
> Now what do I do?? I cant backup manually because I cant launch the software. Downgrade to prev version?
> 
> View attachment 1377129


Can you run it as admin? It's just trying to write a new file, you could also back it up manually and upgrade. Let me see if I can reproduce the error you got


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have w7 ultimate, uac disabled/down. I set herb.iq.exe to run as admin and i ran the installer as admin. same error. My herb.iq is installed to my data partition (HDD), not my windows drive (SSD).


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 12, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I have w7 ultimate, uac disabled/down. I set herb.iq.exe to run as admin and i ran the installer as admin. same error. My herb.iq is installed to my data partition (HDD), not my windows drive (SSD).


Does it work if you don't check the backup first box? You can go in and back it up manually on the options tab first to make sure your data is safe.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 12, 2011)

Still not able to reproduce that error yet, I'll setup a 2nd drive and debug the process to see if it crahes.


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 12, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Does it work if you don't check the backup first box? You can go in and back it up manually on the options tab first to make sure your data is safe.
> 
> Lx


OIC, I hadnt tried not checking that box. Once I opened it I could back it (encrypted) manually.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 12, 2011)

upgrade is here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/0.5.0/HERB.IQUPGRADE.0.5.0.exe/download

new install is here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/0.5.0/HERB.IQ.NEW.INSTALL.0.5.0.zip/download

Let me know if you have any problems 

Lx


----------



## Cannabolic (Jan 12, 2011)

I would love an app for my blackberry, that would be sick.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 12, 2011)

Res is here in the attached, will add some graphing support to track each individual item ppm/temp/etc in 0.5.1 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 12, 2011)

Cannabolic said:


> I would love an app for my blackberry, that would be sick.


I'll have the first release of the web version in a few days, you can connect to that with your blackberry. The data will still be stored back at your pc though.

Lx


----------



## karmeron (Jan 12, 2011)

I just upgraded to 0.5 from 0.42, now I have an issue with backups. When I try and import a backup made with 0.5 it says "you are missing a dependancy file!". Its a password protected backup. I didnt have this issue at all with 0.42.

The only way Ive found I can load the info is to manually unzip the .420 file, rename it to HERB.IQ.420 then drop it into C:\Program Files\HERB.IQ overwriting the one thats there, then it loads the info.

Also getting a crash when i set a data file password i options and then try exit the program, then when I reopen the program it hasnt saved the password i set. Also Im never asked for the password when loading up the program.
Heres a screenshot of the error on exit.



Does the program create an error logfile when it throws up an error message? Maybe I could check that and see what "dependancy file" it is looking for to fix the issue


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 12, 2011)

karmeron said:


> I just upgraded to 0.5 from 0.42, now I have an issue with backups. When I try and import a backup made with 0.5 it says "you are missing a dependancy file!". Its a password protected backup. I didnt have this issue at all with 0.42.
> 
> The only way Ive found I can load the info is to manually unzip the .420 file, rename it to HERB.IQ.420 then drop it into C:\Program Files\HERB.IQ overwriting the one thats there, then it loads the info.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know, found the bug and fixed

I just put the fix in the packages, you can re-download and re-install and it should work now sorry about that

Lx


----------



## karmeron (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply.

It fixed 2x of the issues:
It saved my password and it asks me for it on startup.

But still get error "you are missing a dependancy file!" when loading an export and the error on exit


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 12, 2011)

karmeron said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> It fixed 2x of the issues:
> It saved my password and it asks me for it on startup.
> ...


Try using this, sounds like ionic.zip.dll is missing, click yes to overwrite if it prompts you --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/0.5.0/HERB.IQ.MANUAL.UPGRADE.0.5.0.exe/download

point it to where ever you installed herb.iq


----------



## karmeron (Jan 12, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Try using this, sounds like ionic.zip.dll is missing, click yes to overwrite if it prompts you --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/0.5.0/HERB.IQ.MANUAL.UPGRADE.0.5.0.exe/download
> 
> point it to where ever you installed herb.iq



unfortuntley that didnt fix it, it overwrote ionic.zip.dll, so it was there already.
i narrowed the issue down, I only get the error on exit when i use "export", but if i just open herb.iq and then close it, doing nothing, it closes fine.

since using - HERB.IQ.MANUAL.UPGRADE.0.5.0.exe that you just linked to its not remembering my password when it throws up the exit error and it doesnt ask for the password when i reopen herb.iq  so it added back those issues


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 12, 2011)

Ya it's from the file locking code I added for the upcoming web release, sometimes theres growing pains  I will have to do some more testing tomorrow to fix the backup function. Until then just backup manually, and don't forget to add your password back so your data stays safe 

Lx


----------



## karmeron (Jan 12, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Ya it's from the file locking code I added for the upcoming web release, sometimes theres growing pains  I will have to do some more testing tomorrow to fix the backup function. Until then just backup manually, and don't forget to add your password back so your data stays safe
> 
> Lx


Sure thing, no problem. Thanks for the help


----------



## W N L (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks! Trying it out now.


----------



## eyecandi (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the addition of the countdown for sure, but one request: the option to use it - can it be a check box on the home page next to each Status box? this makes seeing what is going on much easier (for instance, I like the countdown for flowering, but not for the veg mostly, so I have to flip flop to the last tab to uncheck for all/nothing). I also like the Patient tab and would suggest adding a freetext box for notes, maybe a dropdown for symptoms (eg:Glaucoma, Pain Management, Muscle Spasms, IBS, Appetite Management, MS, PTSD, etc), strains that help (eg: user prefers Indica or Sativa. or link plants to patients) --- this type of long term data can be useful to the community at large as well, as it can help show trends and prove what types of medication work best for certain conditions.

not trying to second guess you .... but why not just link the countdown timer to the existing "Flower Time (Advertised): *X*" and have it trigger when user does "Phase Change to: Flowering"? this eliminates a couple user steps and conserves that space.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm getting a crash when I switch my view to the veg plants. It started happening right after I changed a custom event and saved it instead of deleting it and making a new one. I know what plant is giving the program troubles, is there a way to go in and manually delete that record?


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 13, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> I'm getting a crash when I switch my view to the veg plants. It started happening right after I changed a custom event and saved it instead of deleting it and making a new one. I know what plant is giving the program troubles, is there a way to go in and manually delete that record?


Yeah you could open the data file in notepad and find the plant node that's causing the problem and manually delete it out, the data file is in XML. Can you try this build and let me know if it crashes on that same plant? Just overwrite the HERB.IQ.EXE that's in there now with this one, it "should" skip the bad event.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/custom/mindphuk/HERB.IQ.exe/download


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 13, 2011)

Also I can make a place in options to kill a particular plant too, need to figure out why it's crashing and fix that too though.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 13, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Yeah you could open the data file in notepad and find the plant node that's causing the problem and manually delete it out, the data file is in XML. Can you try this build and let me know if it crashes on that same plant? Just overwrite the HERB.IQ.EXE that's in there now with this one, it "should" skip the bad event.
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/custom/mindphuk/HERB.IQ.exe/download


Yes, replacing that .exe file worked. 
Thanks


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 13, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Yes, replacing that .exe file worked.
> Thanks


Awesome I'll keep that in 0.5.1, thanks for testing it

Lx


----------



## #1accordfamily (Jan 14, 2011)

i have a question i have found no way of using the nutrients tab. is there gonna be a way putting your feeding schedule up also to incorprate the use of it. am i a dumb ass for not seeing much to the nutrient tab?

it would also be cool to compare plant reports side by side

and i request a way to multi edit everything


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 14, 2011)

#1accordfamily said:


> i have a question i have found no way of using the nutrients tab. is there gonna be a way putting your feeding schedule up also to incorprate the use of it. am i a dumb ass for not seeing much to the nutrient tab?
> 
> it would also be cool to compare plant reports side by side
> 
> and i request a way to multi edit everything


Ya nutrient tab doesn't do anything but keep track of remaining nutrients right now, it will be integrated more soon I am just working on other sections at the moment.

Lx


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 14, 2011)

It is crashing every time I try to change a plant number from '5' to '5a'. I had no problems editing/naming them this way before the upgrade.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 14, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> It is crashing every time I try to change a plant number from '5' to '5a'. I had no problems editing/naming them this way before the upgrade.


Changing the plantID to 5a?


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 14, 2011)

can you post a screenshot?


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 14, 2011)

Height tracking doesn't seem to be working with existing data...haven't added any new data so I don't know if it needs that or not.


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 14, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Changing the plantID to 5a?





LuciferX said:


> can you post a screenshot?


It must have been a bad entry/field. I deleted the clone and made some more clones and had no problem editing them as needed.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 14, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Height tracking doesn't seem to be working with existing data...haven't added any new data so I don't know if it needs that or not.


What happens when you try? Just doesn't graph when you select the plant?


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 15, 2011)

yea I tried all the different graphs..no luck as of yet.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 15, 2011)

420Marine said:


> yea I tried all the different graphs..no luck as of yet.


Can you test out this release? I disabled file lock checking by default and wrote in a bunch more error handling

http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/0.5.1/HERB.IQUPGRADE.0.5.1.exe/download


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 16, 2011)

I released 0.5.2, wrote in a little more error handling and added support to select multiple plants to delete and promote to another phase (hold control or shift). Also added ability to add and remove your own phases, you can't remove the existing phases though. I am pretty close to finally releasing the first web release, initially I'm just testing it on IIS to save time.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/0.5.2/HERB.IQUPGRADE.0.5.2.exe/download
http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/0.5.2/HERB.IQ.NEW.INSTALL.0.5.2.zip/download

Lx


----------



## eddiewww (Jan 16, 2011)

hey Lucifer,

great program, appreciate all your work.

I,m having a bit of a problem importing in my backup file after doing an upgrade to 0.5.2.. it asks for my password, but isn't taking it.

i have tried reinstalling from scrath, but still the same... i am sure it is the correct password, but it isnt working.

how can i get at my data?

thanks


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just click the submit button with no password. The upgrade likely nuked your password.


----------



## eddiewww (Jan 16, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Just click the submit button with no password. The upgrade likely nuked your password.


i can get the updated prog to open fine, its importing my backup...

i even have an old save that had no password and it still wont let me open it... after i try it keeps asking for a password, but wont take it....its the same one i have used since the outset, so unless i did a typo, it should work...but then so should the older save.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 16, 2011)

eddiewww said:


> i can get the updated prog to open fine, its importing my backup...
> 
> i even have an old save that had no password and it still wont let me open it... after i try it keeps asking for a password, but wont take it....its the same one i have used since the outset, so unless i did a typo, it should work...but then so should the older save.


Can you open it with an older version? We leave all the old builds online in case there is a problem with a new build. The datafile encryption code hasn't change since it's been written though so I am not very confident an old version is going to help but it's worth a shot. 

Lx


----------



## eddiewww (Jan 16, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Can you open it with an older version? We leave all the old builds online in case there is a problem with a new build. The datafile encryption code hasn't change since it's been written though so I am not very confident an old version is going to help but it's worth a shot.
> 
> Lx


just tried removing and then reinstalling the base 5 built from scratch... same thing... tried the upgrade also to 5.2 from there, still nothing.


----------



## karmeron (Jan 16, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> I released 0.5.2, wrote in a little more error handling and added support to select multiple plants to delete and promote to another phase (hold control or shift). Also added ability to add and remove your own phases, you can't remove the existing phases though. I am pretty close to finally releasing the first web release, initially I'm just testing it on IIS to save time.
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/0.5.2/HERB.IQUPGRADE.0.5.2.exe/download
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/0.5.2/HERB.IQ.NEW.INSTALL.0.5.2.zip/download
> ...



All the issues i was having are fixed  thanks


----------



## mpm04 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just downloaded this program and ran it, everything worked perfectly, very impressed man great job with this +rep.


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 16, 2011)

I"m having problems installing my backup..keeps crashing..backup is unencrypted (to make it easier to test ATM) luckily I saved all my data on a anther comp so it's no ta huge issue and I still have the backup file in email but would like to get it working again...as far as the height tracking goes I think I screwed up. I put the word "inches" in the height tracking box when I think it's meant for numbers only.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 16, 2011)

420Marine said:


> I"m having problems installing my backup..keeps crashing..backup is unencrypted (to make it easier to test ATM) luckily I saved all my data on a anther comp so it's no ta huge issue and I still have the backup file in email but would like to get it working again...as far as the height tracking goes I think I screwed up. I put the word "inches" in the height tracking box when I think it's meant for numbers only.


Does it crash as soon as you import it or on startup or when your doing something?


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 16, 2011)

sorry forgot to say that..as soon as I import..tried the upgrade first and then un-installed and reinstalled the newest version (0.5.2)


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 16, 2011)

420Marine said:


> sorry forgot to say that..as soon as I import..tried the upgrade first and then un-installed and reinstalled the newest version (0.5.2)


Can you test this and let me know if it lets you import? --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/custom/HERB.IQ.exe/download


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 16, 2011)

could not get this version to run..getting the error message "missing a dependcy file!"


----------



## NuggPufr (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Lucifer, Been playing with this app for a few hours now and must say it has some great potential. I am interested in checking out the source code and hacking on it myself however I dont see it on SF anywhere. Can you let me know where I can find the source? Thanks.

EDIT: Found it at codeplex. The last commit date is 6/25/10. I assume that is not the latest version?


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 19, 2011)

NuggPufr said:


> Hi Lucifer, Been playing with this app for a few hours now and must say it has some great potential. I am interested in checking out the source code and hacking on it myself however I dont see it on SF anywhere. Can you let me know where I can find the source? Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Found it at codeplex. The last commit date is 6/25/10. I assume that is not the latest version?



Using SVN, here's the link --> http://herbiq.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/herbiq/


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 19, 2011)

by the way if you write anything send it my way if you want it put into the trunk


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey lucifer did you ever fix the bug with the import or are you still working on that.


----------



## NuggPufr (Jan 19, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> by the way if you write anything send it my way if you want it put into the trunk


certainly man. Ill walk thru the code to get a feel for what you guys are doing then may make some personal customizations. Anything that I think may be of use to others I will certainly circle back around to you with.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 19, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Hey lucifer did you ever fix the bug with the import or are you still working on that.


Drop that file I linked ya to into where ever you have herb.iq installed and overwrite that one that's in there now, it needs the .dll files to be in the same directory.


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 19, 2011)

OK got the program (the one you linked me) workign sorry about that, my error. But I'm still not able to import. Also thought you might find this curious wherever I save the file (foe example I"m saving the backup to my desktop) after I try importing I"ll get the crash report box and then the file disapperas off the desktop.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 19, 2011)

420Marine said:


> OK got the program (the one you linked me) workign sorry about that, my error. But I'm still not able to import. Also thought you might find this curious wherever I save the file (foe example I"m saving the backup to my desktop) after I try importing I"ll get the crash report box and then the file disapperas off the desktop.


ok finally figured out the problem, it only happens on windows xp. Can use this until 0.5.3 which will include it as well --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/winxp_importfix/HERB.IQ.exe/download


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 20, 2011)

sure thing will do.


----------



## cudaman68 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great software like the changes so far! I do have a simple request could you load the current date in any of the date boxes when you click the tabs. This will save an extra click anytime we are entering information that needs a date that same day. I would also like to see the current time listed with the date
Thanks


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Jan 21, 2011)

will it have a password set up system just for security reasons , and thanks again


----------



## Stalwart (Jan 21, 2011)

Huh did I heard somebody say males are good for getting hi?
Oh I downloaded it but can't find anything from Serviceengine is this right seems oriented to allowing an operator to keep track of projecrt participation and personnel.
Oh and I like the idea but what happened?


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 21, 2011)

ForbidenHaze said:


> will it have a password set up system just for security reasons , and thanks again


Uhhh open up the app


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 21, 2011)

Stalwart said:


> Huh did I heard somebody say males are good for getting hi?
> Oh I downloaded it but can't find anything from Serviceengine is this right seems oriented to allowing an operator to keep track of projecrt participation and personnel.
> Oh and I like the idea but what happened?


what the fuck are you talkin' about?


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 21, 2011)

cudaman68 said:


> Great software like the changes so far! I do have a simple request could you load the current date in any of the date boxes when you click the tabs. This will save an extra click anytime we are entering information that needs a date that same day. I would also like to see the current time listed with the date
> Thanks


I can have it default to today for the events and similair tabs, good time saving idea!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 21, 2011)

Once again Lucifer this program is fucking awesome! I have been using it for over 5 months now I think, and I love it! Great job and thank you for all your hard work! 

I have a question, have you guys thought about making another program that would export all your info to say..... MS Word once your plant is done? It would be cool to catalog your grow with one click on export to Word or excel that would plug in all your info from your grow like Veg time, stretch when switched to flower, % of nutes that strain could take, output weight, flower time it actualy took!, stuff like that so if you haven't grown the strain in a lil while you could pull up a different program and you would have a storage of all your grows with vital info on each strain you have grown. Just a thought brotha. Love the program and thank you for giving it to us for free!


----------



## karmeron (Jan 22, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Once again Lucifer this program is fucking awesome! I have been using it for over 5 months now I think, and I love it! Great job and thank you for all your hard work!
> 
> I have a question, have you guys thought about making another program that would export all your info to say..... MS Word once your plant is done? It would be cool to catalog your grow with one click on export to Word or excel that would plug in all your info from your grow like Veg time, stretch when switched to flower, % of nutes that strain could take, output weight, flower time it actualy took!, stuff like that so if you haven't grown the strain in a lil while you could pull up a different program and you would have a storage of all your grows with vital info on each strain you have grown. Just a thought brotha. Love the program and thank you for giving it to us for free!


yeh id love to see that feature also.


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 22, 2011)

some sort of 'export to csv file' would definitely be sweet.


----------



## eyecandi (Jan 22, 2011)

agreed, would make reporting and consolidation of information easier. i have several test grows going and though I love the thought of the growth chart, it's not functionally useful yet until you can do actual comparisons and/or reports.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 23, 2011)

eyecandi said:


> agreed, would make reporting and consolidation of information easier. i have several test grows going and though I love the thought of the growth chart, it's not functionally useful yet until you can do actual comparisons and/or reports.


You could always start herb.iq twice and put them side by side, we'll get some reporting and side-by-side action built in though too as soon as the web release is done which isn't much longer now.

Lx


----------



## Pure (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Lx,

Great programming dieas dude, and nice layout, "A+" for work "E" for fuckin effort!! I've been using for about maybe 5-7 months. I love the evolution dude phenomenal!!! i'm not sure if this has been suggested but I'm sure it's been thought of. 
Along with the earlier time saving idea of putting in the dates. What about also entering the date automatically in the appropriate section once you change a phase? And,  what if you could actually change the phase on not only the strain, but how many of the strain or better yet which one (in case there is customized information on two alike strains - you must be able to chose which one the action os being made on)....

Just wanted to lend some ideas. Wish i could help!! 


Pure...


----------



## patrick198 (Jan 25, 2011)

cymbaline said:


> I'm going to check this out.
> 
> Also I always thought it would be nice to know how many hours are on a bulb since it was replaced.
> I write down on my bulb box's free online movies the amount of hours on them when I switch so I don't lose track
> on when I should switch. I don't know if anyone else could see this as helpful but it's a thought.


 Great post! It's very nice. Thank you so much for your post.


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Jan 25, 2011)

great software!! just wanted to ask if there was a way to adjust the time of events in the seeds/plants/harvests tab under events. also, maybe a way to add fixtures in the grow room area? i dont run HID in veg but would still like to be able to track my T5 bulbs.


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Jan 25, 2011)

or even a way to add NPK and vital info to your nute tab.


----------



## fj40 (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the software and have been using it for about a month. Today I downloaded the 0.5.2 upgrade. It worked fine the first use but now when I try and start the program I enter my pass word and it won't accept it. Anyone know how to deal with this? It's a bummer cause I have a lot of info in there that I haven't been writing in my note books anymore.


----------



## absolute0 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey just wanted to say thanks for this program. You obvioulsy have put a lot of time and effort into it and to offer it for free to the community is a wondeful contribution.

One thing I was surprised was to see the depth of things that can be tracked such as ballasts, bulbs, res, etc etc

I would like to make one suggestion howver.... It would be wondefull if you added the ability to track a carbon filter and the hours on it.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 25, 2011)

fj40 said:


> I love the software and have been using it for about a month. Today I downloaded the 0.5.2 upgrade. It worked fine the first use but now when I try and start the program I enter my pass word and it won't accept it. Anyone know how to deal with this? It's a bummer cause I have a lot of info in there that I haven't been writing in my note books anymore.


Have you tried using a blank password and/or just hitting enter?


----------



## fj40 (Jan 26, 2011)

You know it's amazing how simple somethings are. I feel silly. Yes hitting enter worked. I just want to say again that I really like the software and thank you for your efforts.


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Lucifer I was wondering why when I just put in about 12 clones they don't show up on the "homepage" even after refreshing..although it does say tracking 15 plants (my current 3 in flower and these 12) Just curious if maybe I forgot to put something in a date field. I am using autotracking and filled in the "date cloned" field along with date acquired..the plants are being tracked as well in thier individual "plant report" tab.


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 27, 2011)

They need to have a 'date cloned' and have their phase changed to 'clones' before they show up on the home page. Make sure each of them have both those things set.


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 27, 2011)

hmmm did that and still not showing up???


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 27, 2011)

420Marine said:


> hmmm did that and still not showing up???


It's a little bug I noticed and have fixed in 0.5.3, for right now go to options and uncheck "use target date", then go into any plant and hit save so it saves the data file (even though you made no changes to the plant you changed the option). Then refresh and it should show up again, it was displaying the target date instead of the phase data like it usually does. 

Lx


----------



## #1accordfamily (Jan 28, 2011)

so how is the new update coming Lx? i got a buddy who im trying to talk in to looking at your ap to help u in the dev. what type of scrip languages do u know?


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 28, 2011)

All set...weird lil bug...I take it that 0.5.3 will have the ability to see both target and current grows


----------



## Allister (Jan 28, 2011)

Usin' it, lovin' it! Great way to keep details as I blindly crash through this first attempt!


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 28, 2011)

Allister said:


> Usin' it, lovin' it! Great way to keep details as I blindly crash through this first attempt!


Hope it helps


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 28, 2011)

#1accordfamily said:


> so how is the new update coming Lx? i got a buddy who im trying to talk in to looking at your ap to help u in the dev. what type of scrip languages do u know?


Coming along slowly but surely  Got all data file reading in the web release done and am replacing the encryption library right now so there probably won't be a 0.5.3 will skip right to 0.6.0 Project is in c# 

Lx


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Jan 30, 2011)

You should also find a way to apply events to multiple plants. In my grow, i feed them all the same day, top them all on the same day, and when putting it in its kind of time consuming to do every plant one by one. I have a LOT of plants. Maybe take the events tab, set it out of each plant and then have it towhere you can set the event, and then select which plants your applying said event to.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 30, 2011)

If anyone has time to test out the web release I would appreciate any feedback. You have to go to options and point it at an unencrypted data file, have only tested in IIS so far --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/ASP.NET/HERB.IQ.ASP.NET.BETA.1.zip/download

I have the application pool running under my local admin account right now for testing and seems to read/write to the data file just fine.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 30, 2011)

I tested with my iphone and ipad and it works good, still have a ways to come to make the website usable but it's starting to come together


----------



## DankinMcNuggets (Jan 30, 2011)

This is some really cool software! Thank you and anyone helping for your hard work.


----------



## FloridaFlorida (Jan 30, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> I tested with my iphone and ipad and it works good, still have a ways to come to make the website usable but it's starting to come together


Cool stuff !!! 
How do I use this with my iPad?


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 30, 2011)

New encryption library is running into a few issues so I'm going to release 0.5.3 after all, has a few fixes including the xp import fix and the target date set/unset fix. Also added ability to generate a recovery file and authenticate with that for those that forget their passwords  It just encrypts your password using a public key so be sure to keep the file offline in a safe place if you generate a recovery key. Added ability to mass add events to multiple plants at the same time by either all plants in grow room or all plants in a phase.

Get the upgrade here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/0.5/0.5.3/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.5.3.exe/download

Lx


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 30, 2011)

getting the error message not a valid win32 file..put the file in with the main program still nothing..running windows vista..Latest service pack..will try again when I get home on my xp machine.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 30, 2011)

420Marine said:


> getting the error message not a valid win32 file..put the file in with the main program still nothing..running windows vista..Latest service pack..will try again when I get home on my xp machine.


Wierd something on sourceforge is broken, tried to upload it a few different times, even zipped it and it keeps saying its corrupt. For now use our backup site codeplex --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/60101#DownloadId=204413

Thanks for pointing that out 420Marine!

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's an SS of the web interface from safari mobile and chrome


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 30, 2011)

two questions..one do I download the mobile version to my phone in order to get it to work since it doesn't seem to be a normal windows file..and two I tried to uncheck the target date and all I'm getting is the veg/clone/seed phase..is their a way to show both.

PS no problem helping you..it helps me much more.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 30, 2011)

420Marine said:


> two questions..one do I download the mobile version to my phone in order to get it to work since it doesn't seem to be a normal windows file..and two I tried to uncheck the target date and all I'm getting is the veg/clone/seed phase..is their a way to show both.
> 
> PS no problem helping you..it helps me much more.


You need to host it on a webserver, the idea is your wireless devices are on the same wireless network to connect to it. No you can't see target date and the phase date at the same time, just one or the other right now.

Lx


----------



## FloridaFlorida (Jan 30, 2011)

FloridaFlorida said:


> Cool stuff !!!
> How do I use this with my iPad?


Dumb question?


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 30, 2011)

FloridaFlorida said:


> Dumb question?


You need to host it on a webserver, it's beta right now so there's no installer you have to install and configure IIS and then drop the files in the web directory.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 1, 2011)

so what exactly is the free software gonna do ?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> If anyone has time to test out the web release I would appreciate any feedback. You have to go to options and point it at an unencrypted data file, have only tested in IIS so far --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/ASP.NET/HERB.IQ.ASP.NET.BETA.1.zip/download
> 
> I have the application pool running under my local admin account right now for testing and seems to read/write to the data file just fine.
> 
> Lx


Thought I would let you know that your download source is infected.... My friend downloaded from sourceforge, tried to install, and it locked up his PC with a worm.


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thought I would let you know that your download source is infected.... My friend downloaded from sourceforge, tried to install, and it locked up his PC with a worm.


Sourceforge was attacked recently but they have not found any infected files (https://sourceforge.net/blog/update-on-the-sourceforgenet-attack/), I just downloaded both 0.5.2 releases from sf and they weren't infected. If you can provide a link to an infected file I'll be sure to take a look, the newest 0.5.3 release is on codeplex right now because sourceforge is down-ish and is clean as well. You can always download the sourcecode and compile yourself to be completely 100% sure, and should always scan any file you download.

I can start posting the checksums of the releases so everyone can verify the integrity just to be safe.

Lx


----------



## Grower2 (Feb 2, 2011)

Man your program Is very useful I have been using for the last 6 months, but very buggy, It seems to start out fine then when I have lots of info plugged in, photos etc It fks up : ( 
First thing I notice is when you have mother info, then you clone, trying to change the clones phase to flowering just crashes it instantly.
ATM I cant even get it open as its acting like Im inputting the wrong password which im not. 
I found a work around for the crash to track flowering times, delete my clones and give up trying to change phase and create 1 clone already in the flowering phase just for timing purposes all good, but like I say I can not even get it open now, and i never went on to options screen to change password lol.
I will try again after a release or two because its an extremely useful program.


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 3, 2011)

Grower2 said:


> Man your program Is very useful I have been using for the last 6 months, but very buggy, It seems to start out fine then when I have lots of info plugged in, photos etc It fks up : (
> First thing I notice is when you have mother info, then you clone, trying to change the clones phase to flowering just crashes it instantly.
> ATM I cant even get it open as its acting like Im inputting the wrong password which im not.
> I found a work around for the crash to track flowering times, delete my clones and give up trying to change phase and create 1 clone already in the flowering phase just for timing purposes all good, but like I say I can not even get it open now, and i never went on to options screen to change password lol.
> I will try again after a release or two because its an extremely useful program.


I don't understand what your trying to say, I tried following your steps in every combination I could think of and it doesn't crash for me. The program will probably have the same problems in a couple releases or a couple of years if you don't help me fix the problem. We don't exactly have a QA department, I'm the only person developing this right now so you really need to be part of the effort if you want to see it improve. 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 3, 2011)

I moved the project back to codeplex right now, sourceforge still won't let me upload 0.5.3 and it's taking them way to long to get back up and running. 

Lx


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for this! I look forward to checking it out!


----------



## Stalwart (Feb 3, 2011)

I finally got it downloaded with that link you said didn't support updates but why would that work for me? Okay it's a very sweet program and getting the cab ventilated is the current problem but money isn't ready for it! So mostly thanks and all the support you are giving folks. I know you are giving it away so thanks bigtime


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 3, 2011)

Put the project up on google too @ http://code.google.com/p/herbiq/ just uploaded release 2 of the web release there. Fixed a fuck load of bugs, and added a few new things like a status page with day countdown like the winapp has.

Lx


----------



## growbuddy1 (Feb 5, 2011)

I think it would be sick if you could hook up your lights and shit and run the timer right through that program. Turn on your pumps via phone app and shit... get at me if you wanna bounce some ideas, I own an internet marketing and web design company.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 5, 2011)

very cool! thanks for all your hard work man. +reps


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 6, 2011)

Just released 0.5.4, fixed some refresh bug that I ran into and wrote in more error checking for similar type of bugs. Changed around the tabs, apparently it was cutting off for some windows xp users under certain resolutions so that should now be fixed. Re-targeted the CPU in the project so if you have a 64 bit processor it will now run in the 64 bit address space instead of 32 as does the installer. Added some vector pics from openclipart.org 

Can get it from codeplex here --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases

or Google here --> http://code.google.com/p/herbiq/downloads/list

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 6, 2011)

The MD5 checksum to verify integrity is the following:

HERB.IQ.NEW.INSTALL.0.5.4.zip - ECAC52842441CDF74B05664BCDEFCC41

HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.5.4.exe - E71B53E7AB250409B08C30F201E26913

Lx


----------



## FloridaFlorida (Feb 7, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> You need to host it on a webserver, it's beta right now so there's no installer you have to install and configure IIS and then drop the files in the web directory.


Hey Lucifer,
Thanks for the reply. I have no idea what hosting on a web server or configure IIS etc. Suppose I could simply google it. I have played with the pc version and it's great thank you. It would be great to use it on iPad, will that eventually be available without the IIS etc.?
Thanks again and great work!


----------



## 420Marine (Feb 7, 2011)

Yikes 5.1 MB for the upgrade..must be a lot of nice changes


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 7, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Yikes 5.1 MB for the upgrade..must be a lot of nice changes


Just those pics, not much new really in this one. Looking at WPF printing and printing to PDF right now for 0.6.0 

Lx


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey LuciferX is this software safe to use like i dont need worry about any popo hackers as i am questionably being a handson activist if ya know what i mean there? Also running on windows vista comp is gettin old dont need a freeze up or crash Thanx for any input


----------



## 420Marine (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey X just playing around with the newest version and got a few (well it's mainly one question with sub questions) but at any rate..in the "custom status" tab in the drop down box thier is "female" "motherplant ID" and "visibleID"Just trying to figure out where these came from also..their now seems to be an "autoevent" option in the drop down box of the same tab (the second tab if from going left to right) Just curious as to how to use these properly or if I have to start from scratch on all my old records and do something differnt. Thanks

T


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 8, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Hey X just playing around with the newest version and got a few (well it's mainly one question with sub questions) but at any rate..in the "custom status" tab in the drop down box thier is "female" "motherplant ID" and "visibleID"Just trying to figure out where these came from also..their now seems to be an "autoevent" option in the drop down box of the same tab (the second tab if from going left to right) Just curious as to how to use these properly or if I have to start from scratch on all my old records and do something differnt. Thanks
> 
> T


That's configurable in options, it basically records the date and logs the event automatically in events when you make a change. Densebuds wrote that a few versions ago, he did a write up on it too you can get it here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HELP/Events%20and%20Custom%20Status.pdf/download

Lx


----------



## velaf42 (Feb 10, 2011)

how the hell is there software for this type of things????


----------



## velaf42 (Feb 10, 2011)

is it any good the software ???


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 10, 2011)

velaf42 said:


> is it any good the software ???


go away please


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 11, 2011)

i am running your software with windows vista got a few bugs i dont know if its me or what trying to work through the tabs and set up tracking for my grow and it wont let me modify or access parts of the program


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 11, 2011)

i am also having slight issue with opening or closing the program it will loop back to password access box and have to submit password up to five times before it opens and it has frozen a few times now once while navigating through information screens and twice now when closing the program.I really like the set-up and all the things you included in the program now if i can just get it to run correctly


----------



## cindy hicks (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for your help LuciferX! This is a *BEST SOFTWARE EVER!!!* This is going to be such a help as my grow is 14 different strains. This will eliminate much of the work associated with growing many different strains at once. Thanks for your selfless help!!! +rep!!! p.s. I'm a newbie and this is only my second grow.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 13, 2011)

could you make it for blackberry being windows compatible as far as i know?


----------



## Grower2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay, 
Im in, got new release all my info is still there but the password thing is still a problem I read that a guy tried 5+ times and it worked and it also worked for me, at the 7th try.
I guess I can live with that, especially as any hackers will not know if they got the right password lol.
Your link is down for google also, give error 500.
And Thank You, your program is very useful.


----------



## brickparatrooper (Feb 17, 2011)

every time i try to put something in or change anything i get an error message saying its stopped working then it closes. i only just downloaded it and i have tried removing and re-installing. any help would be appreciated. it looks like a bamf program, i just wish i could use it lol.


----------



## brickparatrooper (Feb 17, 2011)

o yeah i have a windows 7 64 bit os


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 17, 2011)

brickparatrooper said:


> o yeah i have a windows 7 64 bit os


What version are you using? Have you tried the upgrade version?


----------



## kether noir (Feb 18, 2011)

*Nice update and awesome software. thanks.*


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 19, 2011)

Um... Has anyone stopped to consider that this might be a law enforcement trick to keep track of your grow stats. the feds are still out there ppl nk

stay secure, stay safe, stay free.

be wary and think 4 yourself.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2011)

Im trying out thanks!


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 19, 2011)

OldGrowth420 said:


> Um... Has anyone stopped to consider that this might be a law enforcement trick to keep track of your grow stats. the feds are still out there ppl nk
> 
> stay secure, stay safe, stay free.
> 
> be wary and think 4 yourself.


It's open source genious, why don't you take some of your own advise and do a little more thinking.


----------



## BudDub (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey i could use some help as i really like the sound of this program and would like to try it.... i downloaded 0.5.4 and i can't add any information. everytime i try to add anything(rooms, strains, ect.) it says program has stopped working, checking for solutions...and it can never find any. any advice i would appreciate it!


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 19, 2011)

BudDub said:


> Hey i could use some help as i really like the sound of this program and would like to try it.... i downloaded 0.5.4 and i can't add any information. everytime i try to add anything(rooms, strains, ect.) it says program has stopped working, checking for solutions...and it can never find any. any advice i would appreciate it!


Are you running it as admin?
What version of the program are you running?
What install did you use?
Is .NET 4 installed?
What OS and service pack are you running?


----------



## BudDub (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow you just blew my mind......ummm.... i just went to codeplex.com and downloaded herb.iq.new.install.0.5.4.zip and herb.iq.upgrade.0.5.4.exe then ran the program. as far as me being admin i assume i was because i didn't make any changes when the program first opened. Im not sure what .net4 is or what a service pack is to be honest but if could just send me the free HERB.IQ for Dummies i would appreciate it


----------



## BudDub (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey i just downloaded 5.3 and its working great for me so far don't know why i was having trouble with 5.4


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 19, 2011)

BudDub said:


> Hey i just downloaded 5.3 and its working great for me so far don't know why i was having trouble with 5.4


Wierd not sure why 0.5.4 would not install, can you run the 0.5.4 upgrade over 0.5.3 and run it ok now that it's working?


----------



## BudDub (Feb 20, 2011)

No you misunderstand .0.5.4 would download and install and i could open it... i just couldn't input any info into any fields or it would stop working


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 20, 2011)

BudDub said:


> No you misunderstand .0.5.4 would download and install and i could open it... i just couldn't input any info into any fields or it would stop working


I think I might have an idea what it is, I retargeted the CPU in that release, I will fix it for ya. I'm about to release 0.6.0 and will revert the change back to see if that fixes, let me know if that gives you any problems.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 23, 2011)

Just posted 0.6.0, should fix the issues people were having with the last release. Added general notes, income tracking, expense tracking, finance graphing, stretch scaling is now able to be toggled in between modes, screen size and location is now preserved, and I was playing with WPF basic printing support, still working on full report printing and hope to get that in with the next update. Let me know if you have any problems:

Upgrade --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/61527

New Install --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/61528

Lx


----------



## stabone (Feb 26, 2011)

I was using the old program for a while and it stopped opening. I just upgraded to the new one and still no luck?? It just keeps telling me to enter my password


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 26, 2011)

its probably been mentioned.. but you could sell a smart phone app at 1.99 a piece.. just sayin


----------



## karmeron (Feb 26, 2011)

stabone said:


> I was using the old program for a while and it stopped opening. I just upgraded to the new one and still no luck?? It just keeps telling me to enter my password


Im having a simliar issue, it wont accept my password, so i cant access my data now


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 26, 2011)

Duuuuude, this is sweet. Nice work. I've been wanting to get more organized and start a journal and this is exactly what I needed to get going. Thanks!


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 26, 2011)

karmeron said:


> Im having a simliar issue, it wont accept my password, so i cant access my data now


Have you tried just hitting enter? Sometimes upgrades wipe the password out, also you might want to consider using the recovery file option next time so that can't happen again.

Lx


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 26, 2011)

Is there some secret to using the default events? It is checked in the options but the events are not visible when I try to enter.


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 26, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Is there some secret to using the default events? It is checked in the options but the events are not visible when I try to enter.


Check this out --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HELP/Events%20and%20Custom%20Status.pdf/download


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 26, 2011)

NICE. Iove it. I lylelovet.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 26, 2011)

Well bad news Luciferx I updated the software today and everything went good, I like the expanded finance and notes, But there is a glitch somewhere as now i cant open the program anymore it just keeps redirecting to password entry screen. Hopefully I can get an answer on this one havent had much luck getting feedback or an answer from ya yet. Being patient and waiting Thanks in advance the software is pretty cool cept for the small glitches.


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just click 'submit' without entering a password.


----------



## stabone (Feb 26, 2011)

I did this and it tells me I must back up data file first and then it says back up failed, must back up files manually to use existing data???? bummer


rasputin71 said:


> Just click 'submit' without entering a password.


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 26, 2011)

stabone said:


> I did this and it tells me I must back up data file first and then it says back up failed, must back up files manually to use existing data???? bummer


If it fails it means the filename in the textbox already exists so you just need to name it something unique, add a 1 to the end or something and it will work.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 26, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Just click 'submit' without entering a password.


Ya what he said


----------



## Hunt4 rED OcTOKER (Feb 26, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## stabone (Feb 27, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> If it fails it means the filename in the textbox already exists so you just need to name it something unique, add a 1 to the end or something and it will work.
> 
> Lx


got it thanks!!


----------



## karmeron (Feb 28, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Have you tried just hitting enter? Sometimes upgrades wipe the password out, also you might want to consider using the recovery file option next time so that can't happen again.
> 
> Lx


Yeh i tried just hitting enter, no joy  
I have multiple save files, but all password protected, i take it none of them will work then as I do not have a recovery file?


----------



## metrogrowth (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried this program with success?


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 1, 2011)

I just ordered up some hardware for data collection, will start writing in support in a few days when I have the hardware. You will be able to automatically log and graph any of the sensor data into herb.iq 

They have support for a bunch of sensors, I can see alot of them being useful for grow monitoring. Looks like you can get just a single sensor or as many as you need which is nice if you decide to expand later on. 

Accelerometers
Anemometer NEW
Barometer
Blood Pressure Sensor
Charge Sensor
CO2 Gas Sensor
Colorimeter
Conductivity Probe
Current Probe
High Current Sensor NEW
Differential Voltage Probe
Digital Control Unit
Dissolved Oxygen Probe
Drop Counter
Dual-Range Force Sensor
EKG Sensor
Electrode Amplifier
Flow Rate Sensor
Force Plate
Gas Pressure Sensor
GPS Sensors
Gas Chromatograph
Hand Dynamometer
Hand-Grip Heart Rate Monitor
Instrumentation Amplifier
Ion-Selective Electrodes
Light Sensor
Magnetic Field Sensor
Melt Station NEW
Microphone
Motion Detectors
O2 Gas Sensor
Ohaus Balances
ORP Sensor
pH Sensors
Photogate
Power Amplifier
Digital Radiation Monitor
Relative Humidity Sensor
Respiration Monitor Belt
Rotary Motion Sensor
Salinity Sensor
Sound Level Meter
Soil Moisture Sensor
Spectrometers
Spirometer
Temperature Probes
Thermocouple
Turbidity Sensor
UV Sensors 
Voltage Probes NEW
Watts Up Pro
Wireless Dynamics Sensor System

Lx


----------



## 420Marine (Mar 1, 2011)

well someone's been busy LOL


----------



## GrumpsterD (Mar 2, 2011)

Are the sensors from Vernier?


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 2, 2011)

oh damn hardware is coming into the picture now


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 2, 2011)

GrumpsterD said:


> Are the sensors from Vernier?


Ya that's what I am starting with, just ordered this little thing today too from another company --> http://www.robotshop.com/spark-fun-usb-weather-board-v2-3.html I figure that is a nice starter device and for as many sensors as it has is not a bad deal at all.

Densebuds was writing in support for Z-wave devices as well but I haven't heard from him in a while so am not sure where that is right now.

Either way I'll have support for those 2 companies products within the next week or two. I am writing a windows service to run in the background and continuously log data from the sensors so you don't have to keep herb.iq open all the time.

Lx


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 3, 2011)

metrogrowth said:


> Has anyone tried this program with success?


Sure, I'm using it currently. Takes some time to manage it but I can't think of a better way to do it. This is a hobby for meds for me so I don't use everything the program has to offer but I am using more everyday


----------



## assanka (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like you have a cool program here. Nice work! 

Can't wait to start using it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Matt Budz (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice program, I devolop also in c++ but I can learn in other languages if needed. I would love to be a graphic designer, Or editor, Bugs, Anything. Looks like a great start man, Message me?


_Thank's,_

*Matt Budz*


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 6, 2011)

Matt Budz said:


> Nice program, I devolop also in c++ but I can learn in other languages if needed. I would love to be a graphic designer, Or editor, Bugs, Anything. Looks like a great start man, Message me?
> 
> 
> _Thank's,_
> ...


What's up Boss, I can't send you a private message because your too new to rollitup. Shoot me an email, we definately need a graphic designer, so far I've just been using open source graphics for the most part. My email addess is on the about tab of herb.iq look forward to hearing from you.

Lx


----------



## MasterMD22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Few suggestions:
1) If any field has been modified AND you click on a new plant prompt to save changes.
How you might do this: When you click on a plant, copy all fields to variables. When you click on another plant, check all boxes and compare the variables to the prievous ones to check if any are different. If true then prompt "Do you want to save?"
2) Add a field in the room to track heat.


----------



## iApathy (Mar 8, 2011)

Quick question, and this is probably mostly my lack of knowledge thus far. Should there be a separate option for date planted, or is that the same thing as date germed? I put my seeds directly into soil and I would assume that date germed would typically be the day that the plant first pops out of the dirt. Currently, I'm putting the date I planted the seed under date germed and the date it pops out of the soil under veg start date, but I have doubts that I'm doing it correctly.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

this looks excellent. i'm downloading it now. 

Thank you!


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 8, 2011)

iApathy said:


> Quick question, and this is probably mostly my lack of knowledge thus far. Should there be a separate option for date planted, or is that the same thing as date germed? I put my seeds directly into soil and I would assume that date germed would typically be the day that the plant first pops out of the dirt. Currently, I'm putting the date I planted the seed under date germed and the date it pops out of the soil under veg start date, but I have doubts that I'm doing it correctly.


I typically germ in the water which takes 24 - 48 hours and then plant to root riots. I dont count them as veging until I see 2 green leaves and put the root riot into dirt. This last seed pushed itself out of the root riot so I had to bury it all in the dirt earlier than normal. It broke ground today but it hasn't turned its leaves open and green yet, so I won't consider it veging until tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## W N L (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks, just downloaded, will try out.


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

Just downloaded as well,Thanks,looking very promising!! will let u know how i like it or not!!


----------



## randomseed (Mar 10, 2011)

Please please please fix the tab indexing on the forms, hitting tab to go through fields jumps you all over the place. Makes entering a large amount of information tiresome


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 10, 2011)

randomseed said:


> Please please please fix the tab indexing on the forms, hitting tab to go through fields jumps you all over the place. Makes entering a large amount of information tiresome


LOL Ok will put in the next release for ya, sorry I just reorganized them around. On another note I got my usb weather station in today and am playing with it right now, will have support for this sensor in the next release as well 

Lx


----------



## medicine21 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, Lucifer. I haven't tried your program yet, but you offer some good support here and get new features in! I will be surely using this program soon. What do you think about integration for climate readings into this system: http://www.sonomawineaccessories.com/wine-accessories/wine-cellar-temperature-sensors/wireless-sensor ? It is the cheapest I can find that can remotely tell you of the climate in the room(s).


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 11, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Wow, Lucifer. I haven't tried your program yet, but you offer some good support here and get new features in! I will be surely using this program soon. What do you think about integration for climate readings into this system: http://www.sonomawineaccessories.com/wine-accessories/wine-cellar-temperature-sensors/wireless-sensor ? It is the cheapest I can find that can remotely tell you of the climate in the room(s).


That's a nice combo and I like the sensors, too bad it has to upload the data to their site first (for a fee) and you can't read it directly. If you buy one send me one of the data files it generates and I can write in support for importing it into herb.iq directly. 

Lx


----------



## randomseed (Mar 11, 2011)

OK spent a decent amount of time working with it yesterday and loading it with data. Ive got a laundry list of usablity issue but overall I think the structure is solid and I can see the data design behind it and this its the right way to design something like this. Great work, after some more upgrades it's better then any of the other garden tracking software Ive tried, good enough to be charging for once its smoothed out a little. I am a 10 year .NET developer as well so I appriciate how complicated some of this could be/get.

1) having to click "new" all the time is unnessasary. Replace with "Save" and "Save as new", also makes cloning much simpler then what is in place.
2) again having to click "New" to create the first entry in a catagory is totally uneeded. Fields shold be enabled assuming new record
3) Custom Events - I can tell the system is actually reporting the date that the filed CHANGE was made instead of using the date (value) of the parameter.
This does not make sence and makes the queries almost useless, it only lines up if you enter the data on the date of the data's value ie day of. This could get complicated.
4) quantity does not really help and the clone grouping is also kinda usless. Grouping should group the plants under a common name and then show those grouped plants under that name in a tree view on the plant panels. Then you could group them under say "Lemon Batch 1" - lemon 1, lemon 2, lemon 3 etc...
5) with named grouping add option for events to apply to all plants in my group
6) some data should be shared within the groups. This gets complicated because youd have to decide what always applys to a specific plant and what can be overloaded by the group values.
7) strains should be tracked as an entity like plants/equip ect... some of the data that belongs to plants should be pulled directly from a strain instead
 auto field updates - my biggest issue is that fields dont update automatically, sometimes you have to click around and reload lists in order to get newer values to show up, also the sorting is all messed up when adding new items, the lists should sort automatically on additions and updates. Many fields need to have dependencies created so that updates to one fields reflect on related fields immedietly.
9) some of the tabs could be hidden from the base UI and accessed via popups or models from their parent info tabs, makes it easier to tell say that your adding equipment to a room since you accessed the equip tab from a specific room record. Tabs could always be accessed through a menu option or something like that for global edits. Its just to easy to forget about the drop downs appling say a plant to a room.

Thats the short list, again it is a great start and already better then most of whats out there. The addition of a reporting suite would do alot just because when I think of the questions I would want to ask the software and the types of queries involved it gets insanly complicated in a hurry. I would think nailing down some of these issue would take precidence over adding sensors and the like but in the long run those things could bring it into the world of commercial software quickly. On that front Id personally ask for Insteon support over z-wave and any proprietary techs, its used more often and is easier to work with then the rest. I know its not mac software but being able to do somethign like just read data from say Indigo or some other home management software would be awesome and take the load off of your software actually having to talk to the hardware. I would think most people would have a mangement hardware system already before going to buy sensor hardware to support a free application with no technical support provided.

Beign a .NET app opening it up to a web interface should be simple and OH my goodness would it increase the value of the app. No need to write tablet apps or anything just provide a web UI to the data and bam, ipad,iphone,tablet remote access the whole damn nine yards.

Not knocking the app at all, like I said its probably the best approch to the data Ive seen so far and Im def going to be using it. I just dedicated one of my old laptops to it!


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 11, 2011)

Well that's a lot of feedback, you wanna help with some of that work being a .net developer too?  I know about most everything you mentioned and will eventually work it all out over time, my time available to the project tends to flucuate a lot especially around harvest time  I've already started a webapp, it's working fine just doesn't support everything yet, it's on google's site only right now and will eventually have full support over time as well.

Lx


----------



## randomseed (Mar 11, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Well that's a lot of feedback, you wanna help with some of that work being a .net developer too?  I know about most everything you mentioned and will eventually work it all out over time, my time available to the project tends to flucuate a lot especially around harvest time  I've already started a webapp, it's working fine just doesn't support everything yet, it's on google's site only right now and will eventually have full support over time as well.
> 
> Lx


I could probably contribute some, I may take a look at the repo this weekend if I get a chance. For the quick and dirty web ui just having the plant editor in there would be enough for like 75% of the usability since thats obviously the part most used (picturing walking around the room entering info on my 'pad already).


----------



## Ernst (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice.. 

Didn't read all the pages but cool.

Linux supports whole harddrive encryption and other security measures.

Windows gives me the willies.

I work in C and I write data encoders. I could write some pass-phrase encoding stuff.. Nothing super secure but it would make it harder to decipher data files.


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 11, 2011)

Ya has the main plant tab stuff in there right now, is pretty ugly as I have yet to built a profile system for different device formats.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 11, 2011)

Ernst said:


> Nice..
> 
> Didn't read all the pages but cool.
> 
> ...


Do you want to try to load up the web project with xsp4 from the mono project? Is here --> http://code.google.com/p/herbiq/downloads/detail?name=HERB.IQ.ASP.NET.RELEASE.2.ZIP&can=2&q=


----------



## randomseed (Mar 11, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Ya has the main plant tab stuff in there right now, is pretty ugly as I have yet to built a profile system for different device formats.
> 
> Lx


Yesir. Right on!


----------



## reggae234 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hell YEAH thx


----------



## vbp (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Lucifer, great work. I do mostly web dev but definitely appreciate the amount of time put into this. I have my own garden management app that I've just recently launched for others to use. I'd love to get some feedback from a fellow developer (especially one working on a similar problem).

I think one of the main differences in our approaches is how everything is logged. In my system, all updates to the different resource types are logged (similar to your Events) with associated resources (different resource types depening on the update type). That way you'll be able to generate statistics you didn't anticipate originally. Ie, when a plant is watered, the nutrient solution and water system are logged along with the time. So right now, I have it creating a feeding schedule/history based on what the plant was fed and how. But in the future I'll link up the nutrient solution ph and ppm so you can see that progression throughout a plant's life-cycle (and find the progression from your highest yielders). 

If you have a few minutes check it out and let me know what you think. 
http://cannalogy.com 
http://cannalogy.com/help (a good overview without setting up an account)

vbp


----------



## randomseed (Mar 17, 2011)

vbp said:


> Hey Lucifer, great work. I do mostly web dev but definitely appreciate the amount of time put into this. I have my own garden management app that I've just recently launched for others to use. I'd love to get some feedback from a fellow developer (especially one working on a similar problem).
> 
> I think one of the main differences in our approaches is how everything is logged. In my system, all updates to the different resource types are logged (similar to your Events) with associated resources (different resource types depening on the update type). That way you'll be able to generate statistics you didn't anticipate originally. Ie, when a plant is watered, the nutrient solution and water system are logged along with the time. So right now, I have it creating a feeding schedule/history based on what the plant was fed and how. But in the future I'll link up the nutrient solution ph and ppm so you can see that progression throughout a plant's life-cycle (and find the progression from your highest yielders).
> 
> ...


A web based (non-local) grow database is scary as hell. Would never ever ever touch it. Would you release your grow info to a stranger?
Now a local web interface to an application db is much less scary, it can be locked down to local network only. looks nice though.

On HighIQ its kinda an iffy idea to tie fields to plant phases but it would be nice if moving the plant from phase veg to flower or clone to veg would set the correct dates for you, I noticed the autoevents are linked to setting the date field and not the actual phase change - thinking they should be interlinked. Not sure if phases should be an editable type, or just add only (no rename or remove) to keep the phase to field relations valid.

Finally got the cloning piece down, that part was confusing as hell. Shortcut hint is to use the options clear dates and use todays date as clone date if actually creating a new clone record. Had to mess with that for awhile until I understood what I was actually doing with it. Again the current grouping option for cloning makes no sense to me.

Small addition - allow printing of plant ID tags or somekind of cheat sheet print out (strain,id,dates) to attach to the pots. Since Im adding data in bulk Im not tracking my real plant to plant record very well and just treating as batches.


----------



## randomseed (Mar 17, 2011)

one more simple one.
Add option to autrofresh data on an interval (1 min,10min,1 hr etc....)
I forget to hit that refresh on the home page all the time and wonder where my new records are.


----------



## vbp (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey randomseed, thanks for taking a look. I agree that web-based growing stuff can be a little unnerving, but people post grow logs on forums like this all the time and in pretty great detail. Using proxies or tor you are more or less anonymous. You may also control the privacy per resource, so you're able to share what you want and hide what you don't (ie, share the nutrients you're using but maybe not the exact ratio). As far as our company goes...we are a small (3 person, 1 admin) California-based company. I have no vested interest in your current garden temperature or ph levels . I've been using this software (or some version of it) for about 2 years and am very comfortable with its security. On top of that there are many different uses. Since you can reconstruct past plant cycles with the time managed updates, you could create 'ideal' grows for teaching or planning purposes.

That being said, we do offer private installs of our software for collectives, but that isn't free so I didn't post it

...The phase change dates for plants are recorded for you automatically (or manually if you are behind on updates).


----------



## randomseed (Mar 17, 2011)

vbp said:


> Hey randomseed, thanks for taking a look. I agree that web-based growing stuff can be a little unnerving, but people post grow logs on forums like this all the time and in pretty great detail. Using proxies or tor you are more or less anonymous. You may also control the privacy per resource, so you're able to share what you want and hide what you don't (ie, share the nutrients you're using but maybe not the exact ratio). As far as our company goes...we are a small (3 person, 1 admin) California-based company. I have no vested interest in your current garden temperature or ph levels . I've been using this software (or some version of it) for about 2 years and am very comfortable with its security. On top of that there are many different uses. Since you can reconstruct past plant cycles with the time managed updates, you could create 'ideal' grows for teaching or planning purposes.
> 
> That being said, we do offer private installs of our software for collectives, but that isn't free so I didn't post it
> 
> ...The phase change dates for plants are recorded for you automatically (or manually if you are behind on updates).


But what if the feds come knocking on your door for the data. on the federal level it would be easy for them to get a judge to sign that warrent (housing information on illegal activity cross state, instant approval). Hope them servers are in india or something.
As a web developer I normally say dev for web for almost everything but in this case local apps only apply.


----------



## vbp (Mar 17, 2011)

If you don't follow state medical guidelines (or arent in another country with different laws) you definitely shouldn't use our site. If you keep your local computer clean of browsing history and use something to obfuscate your original ip, you'll be ok (same as here). We do not associate IPs with accounts and emails are optional for registration. Basically, I see the security of our site similar to the security of the forums. The major difference is that we are not a forum/discussion area. You can get an overview of a plant's history on one page rather than reading a multi-page thread. I think the main advantage a forum like this would get from using us is that it might make the conversations easier/less cluttered. 

IMO, because most people have internet connections that are always on, local storage vs web doesn't make too much difference (encrypted files excepted). I'm as protective of my CC# and bank account as my garden but I still use online banking...

Edit:
Would you be more willing to use it if it used HTML5 local storage instead of a remote db?


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 17, 2011)

vbp said:


> If you don't follow state medical guidelines (or arent in another country with different laws) you definitely shouldn't use our site. If you keep your local computer clean of browsing history and use something to obfuscate your original ip, you'll be ok (same as here). We do not associate IPs with accounts and emails are optional for registration. Basically, I see the security of our site similar to the security of the forums. The major difference is that we are not a forum/discussion area. You can get an overview of a plant's history on one page rather than reading a multi-page thread. I think the main advantage a forum like this would get from using us is that it might make the conversations easier/less cluttered.
> 
> IMO, because most people have internet connections that are always on, local storage vs web doesn't make too much difference (encrypted files excepted). I'm as protective of my CC# and bank account as my garden but I still use online banking...
> 
> ...


Hey vbp, I like the use of HTML5 in your project, very nice use of the latest standards and I like the general clean/non-intrusive layout. I'd have to agree strongly with randomseed on the privacy, no httpS and it defaults to public for everything you post would keep me from using it. Even if the data was stored locally I would still not use it because my data would still need to go across the internet, a local install would be mandatory. A lot of people won't even use local installs because they don't trust the closed source code, who knows if your code is phoning home or leaving your data exposed for someone else to read.


----------



## vbp (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Lucifer, thanks for letting me invade your thread for a sec  and I appreciate the feedback. 

Https is available. It defaults to it on the registration and log in pages and then when you log in you have the option of forcing SSL on every request while you're logged in. You can use it even if you aren't logged in just by adding the 's'. 

Privacy settings: yes, good point. We'll default it to private from here on out, then give users the option of changing their default. As of right now you can bulk edit the privacy on all of your resources from your dashboard. One click and you're good.

I definitely understand the hesitation to use it. I've had this conversation with more than a couple people. But I'm confused about the hesitation to use it from people who post on forums? Isn't it the same information just formatted differently? A grow log on a forum typically provides the age of plants, pictures etc. You just take precautions not to post any landmarks, addresses and the like?

I think this is a pretty interesting discussion. A few years ago, I probably wouldn't have made the argument. But as a CA prop 215 compliant grower with a small garden (the average user?) I feel pretty safe with basic precautions. Having stats about avg flower times for my strains, for example, doesn't seem like more of a security risk than being on a forum?

Maybe in a few more years 

...and I can't stress enough that (imo) a Windows machine on an internet connection is as vulnerable as any website/internet-bound data.


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 17, 2011)

vbp said:


> Hey Lucifer, thanks for letting me invade your thread for a sec  and I appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Https is available. It defaults to it on the registration and log in pages and then when you log in you have the option of forcing SSL on every request while you're logged in. You can use it even if you aren't logged in just by adding the 's'.
> 
> ...


I see your point, you're catering to the percentage of the community that already posts all their info out there for everyone to see. I suppose if that's your only target audience than your model makes sense better to me now. 

CA's been legal for 10 years so it's a completely different world, in strict illegal states like Missouri even paraphenelia can land you a year in jail so the general mindset is very different.

I do like the fact that you are providing the community a free service they can use ad-free, so I definately commend you on that! I hope you keep it that way and maybe even consider opening up your source to the community someday 

Lx


----------



## randomseed (Mar 18, 2011)

vbp said:


> Hey Lucifer, thanks for letting me invade your thread for a sec  and I appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Https is available. It defaults to it on the registration and log in pages and then when you log in you have the option of forcing SSL on every request while you're logged in. You can use it even if you aren't logged in just by adding the 's'.
> 
> ...


Biggest difference is on a forum nothing is fact, in terms of courts its all conjecture and can only be used to show intent, thats why alot of people wont post pics because at that point it becomes proof of activity. With something like a web grow system they could get at your entire growing history and charge you for years and years worth of stuff all at once, far more then youd ever actually get caught with normally.
it should go without saying that the system Im running HighIQ on is isolated from the internet and only visible within the network. Only accepts incomming connections from my IPad actually. its not even the data traveling over the wire that worries me (seriously they dont snoop that hard, it takes too much money) its the fact that it would only take one warrent to get at a persons entire grow lifetime HISTORY. If the servers are in the US you would be forced to comply with the order to match the records to real people otherwise you would face serious federal prison time for (whatever they call getting in the way of an investigation).
Im not trying to burst any bubbles here and I wish it was all on the up and up but alas thats just not the way it is, outside Cali anyways. 
Hell I worry about the HighIQ storage enough, encryted or not Im deleting records as soon as they get past harvest.


----------



## vbp (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah I need to reiterate, this site is for people who grow legally under state law or live outside the US with different laws. If you post something publicly that shows you are growing illegally, your account will be deleted. I do what I can to make this as clear as possible in the TOS and at the bottom of every page.

So far everyone using has kept their stuff hidden. For the fed's to get a warrant for any one persons data on any website they need to 1) know you are using it 2) know which account is yours and 3) know that you are in their jurisdiction. We take all the precautions possible for #2 and #3 (there is no law requiring you to keep IP logs, and even if there is one in the future IP's are easy enough to change), 1 is up to the user (with plenty of ways to keep it quiet). Posting 'This is all conjecture' in your signature is not a legal defense.

How much you worry about this (and posting on forums) obviously depends on where you live and how you grow. If the argument is 'The feds are after me, this would be dangerous', then yes please don't use it. You're not bursting any bubbles. I'm optimistic when it comes to MMJ legislation. I think down the road more people will be able to grow and study how they grow without an overwhelming fear of being watched.

@Lucifer, No plans on open sourcing at the moment. Not all of it anyways. Right now I'm working on a measurement unit converter for all of our data types. I was planning on releasing that to the PHP community, but maybe I'll try to make it into a vbulletin plugin. Another thing I was thinking, was seeking out developers and people who maintain strain lists and databases and see if there isn't a way to standardize. I'm not sure what kind of variety you have in Missouri, but the available genetics here have blown up. It'd be nice to compile (anonymous) stats about them all and have it public domain.


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 18, 2011)

randomseed said:


> Hell I worry about the HighIQ storage enough, encryted or not Im deleting records as soon as they get past harvest.


I keep my install and data on a truecrypt volume that's on an offline flash drive, is only accessible over my "herb vlan" when it's plugged in 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 18, 2011)

vbp said:


> @Lucifer, No plans on open sourcing at the moment. Not all of it anyways. Right now I'm working on a measurement unit converter for all of our data types. I was planning on releasing that to the PHP community, but maybe I'll try to make it into a vbulletin plugin. Another thing I was thinking, was seeking out developers and people who maintain strain lists and databases and see if there isn't a way to standardize. I'm not sure what kind of variety you have in Missouri, but the available genetics here have blown up. It'd be nice to compile (anonymous) stats about them all and have it public domain.


I'm not in Missouri, if I was I'd move  Yes I have put some thought into a "master database" of strains as well. Need a reliable central location and a good system to let people input their results, seperated by breeder and reliability of the source.

Lx


----------



## vbp (Mar 18, 2011)

What about totally distributed (except for a central server to coordinate syncs, a la bittorrent)?

As long as everyone agreed on a storage format and structure, we could write a web service to synchronize all of the participating servers once a day. That way everyone could make whatever interface fits their app or preference, it would be super redundant, and the costs of hosting it would be distributed...but yeah, the reliability/quality control would be very difficult...


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 2 new windows services (runs in the background unseen) that are coming with 0.6.1, one that logs sensor data and another optional service to cache the data local to the pc running herb.iq if its not on the same pc. I started a section for containers and mediums (mixes) to better accomodate dirt growers and plan to revamp the existing sections as well. The services will both have seperate installs, you don't have to install them if you don't have sensors. Wanted to give everyone an update because this has been a longer than usual release to get the sensor stuff in. 

Lx


----------



## randomseed (Mar 24, 2011)

Got a bug, pretty small but messing up my reporting.
When you clone, even if you check the set today as clone date it does not create the auto event for clonedOn. It does set the data correctly on the plant but the autoevent is not created.


----------



## cgen (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey All

Luciferx, to start off i´d like to say that your software is just the best open source out there and certainly a tool that the community needs.
And for that I thank you, Id also like to report(not sure) a glitch on the reports tab, for example it says date cloned, but doesnt show a date, instead show the number of days since it was cloned, I do think that its important to have both date and days since, thanks for the effort you put into herbiq.

Cgen.


----------



## monkz (Mar 26, 2011)

looks good, may use this for my upcoming grow +rep


----------



## The Coral Reefer (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll try this out! We'll see how it goes even tho nobody has posted on this in a while.


----------



## randomseed (Mar 29, 2011)

Unfortunitly because you cannot subgroup the plants and apply changes on that level Im uninstalling until later updates. Its just to much work to update every single plant when you work with large numbers of them.

Ive been spending almost as much time updating data as I have been working the plants, and thats just no good.

Gripes
1) need to be able to subgroup plants and apply changes at that level. The current grouping option does not begin cut it.
2) too many issues with the auto events, I feel I have to go back and do manual changes to get them right far to often.

Patiently awaiting V1.0! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 29, 2011)

It is working nicely for my small garden and helping me keep track of basic things like nutes, watering, dates, deficiency treatments as well as where and how many plants I have at all times to stay within the limits of my medical permit. I still prefer my excel spreadsheets for manual data entry when I'm working in the room. 

I use it on its most basic level and I love it, but I can see how it would be time consuming to use it to its fullest capability, especially if you have a large garden


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 29, 2011)

randomseed said:


> Unfortunitly because you cannot subgroup the plants and apply changes on that level Im uninstalling until later updates. Its just to much work to update every single plant when you work with large numbers of them.
> 
> Ive been spending almost as much time updating data as I have been working the plants, and thats just no good.
> 
> ...


For the grouping I have been using the quantity field but I suppose if you want to track each plant individually then it would be a pain in the ass right now. I can implement a multi-plant update feature in the release after this one, am working on getting what I want in first  Auto-events code I didn't write, I can go through and take a look it shouldn't take much effort to fix. There are still some lacking areas that I'm building up, by 1.0 it will be solid for small/medium/large growers but it'll take a bit of time to get there.

Lx


----------



## The Coral Reefer (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweet! That would help.


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 1, 2011)

Should have 0.6.1 out this weekend, it will support any serial port based sensor even the usb's that use virtual serial ports. I've been logging data for a while and it's pretty handy, can see if a light didn't turn on or its getting hot at any time. Added manually logging environment data as well and will have the soil container/mix stuff in too. Will release the services for the sensors with a quick little installer at the same time, if you don't have or plan to use a sensor then don't worry about those.

Lx


----------



## Pew (Apr 2, 2011)

Installed & Subbed, Thanks for the cool app! I have not read all 93 pages of the thread, so forgive me if it's been suggested, but It would be cool to add a feature to the expense tab, to automatically add electrical use expense each month. Seems like most of the data is already in there to do it if you add a field for Cost per kWh + the functions. Cheers!


----------



## Boomtown (Apr 3, 2011)

Well done sir, Just writing to let you know
I think you have done the industry and especially cultivators a wonderful service, and I intend to help promote your work. (Not seeking comp. of any kind, just "down for the cause") I represent a company that has recently released software specifically for the MMJ industry, related to POS systems,e-commerce, and private offshore record repository(with secure comms) helping to streamline and protect all links in the chain. Unless you would prefer otherwise, your software will certainly also be mentioned often, as it seems like an excellent tool. Keep up the good work, thanks for your time, Rock n roll- Boomer Ps check out mrr-systems to see our e-commerce stuff if you want...


----------



## 420Marine (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Lucifer..just wanted to let you know I'm using 0.6 right now on windows vista however I ran into another little bug. Seems to affect the "fans" tab. When I tried to input a new fan and "save" it crashed on me...repeated the process 3 times and same thing. Let me know if you need me to gather any other info and I"ll get it as soon as it's possible.


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 4, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Hey Lucifer..just wanted to let you know I'm using 0.6 right now on windows vista however I ran into another little bug. Seems to affect the "fans" tab. When I tried to input a new fan and "save" it crashed on me...repeated the process 3 times and same thing. Let me know if you need me to gather any other info and I"ll get it as soon as it's possible.


Thanks for letting me know 420, I'll load up a vista vm and see if I can reproduce on my own first and get the fix in before 0.6.1 is out. 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 4, 2011)

Boomtown said:


> Well done sir, Just writing to let you know
> I think you have done the industry and especially cultivators a wonderful service, and I intend to help promote your work. (Not seeking comp. of any kind, just "down for the cause") I represent a company that has recently released software specifically for the MMJ industry, related to POS systems,e-commerce, and private offshore record repository(with secure comms) helping to streamline and protect all links in the chain. Unless you would prefer otherwise, your software will certainly also be mentioned often, as it seems like an excellent tool. Keep up the good work, thanks for your time, Rock n roll- Boomer Ps check out mrr-systems to see our e-commerce stuff if you want...


Thanks boom, appreciate it!


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is 0.6.1, should take care of password issues some people were having. XP users don't get notes or environment right now because of a tab display issue, will add it back once I get it worked out. Will release the windows services in a few I have to put together a installer real quick. Next release will be focused on printing support and bug fixes/improvements, mainly reporting/printing support though, something you can stable to your herb and walk into a dispensary with 

upgrade --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64190#DownloadId=227095

new install --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64189#DownloadId=227094

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's the install for the sensor service --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64290#DownloadId=227525


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 13, 2011)

Fixed a couple bugs, here's 0.6.2

New install --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64417

upgrade --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64416

Lx


----------



## 420Marine (Apr 16, 2011)

Rather interesting bug....I tried putting .6.2 on my vista machine and it seems to just get in some loop after opening. Tried uninstalling and back installed to 5.4 but even that had a bug where it opened 38 times (was able to successfully recreate that number 3 times) and then came up with a txt box that basically listed all the script errors I think...I'll try and re-create the error on 5.4 and maybe that can tell you something about the current version. Very odd as it seems to effect only vista atm...I usually use xp that's why I didn't notice it till now.


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 16, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Rather interesting bug....I tried putting .6.2 on my vista machine and it seems to just get in some loop after opening. Tried uninstalling and back installed to 5.4 but even that had a bug where it opened 38 times (was able to successfully recreate that number 3 times) and then came up with a txt box that basically listed all the script errors I think...I'll try and re-create the error on 5.4 and maybe that can tell you something about the current version. Very odd as it seems to effect only vista atm...I usually use xp that's why I didn't notice it till now.


I'll think I figured out what's happening, I'll put out a fix for you today, was part of new logic to bypass the encryption function and login screen if your not using a password, sorry about that

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's 0.6.3, let me know if that doesn't fix that problem for ya 420marine. 

upgrade --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64579

new install --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64578

Lx


----------



## djfloms (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you think you would ever make a linux version?


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 16, 2011)

djfloms said:


> Do you think you would ever make a linux version?


Yeah, once the windows version hits 1.0 I'll start working on porting it to mac/linux at the same time. There are few incompatabilities preventing this from happening at the moment but they will be removed by that time if not sooner

Lx


----------



## djfloms (Apr 16, 2011)

Cool, thank you for the fast reply.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 16, 2011)

Is it compatible with Vista? I'm having trouble running it. Got my data in, but can't open it back up.


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 16, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Is it compatible with Vista? I'm having trouble running it. Got my data in, but can't open it back up.


Yeah should be, what happens when you try?


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm replacing all the DatePicker control with an open source DateTimePicker control so you can specify the time to the second as well, looks like this:


----------



## 420Marine (Apr 16, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Here's 0.6.3, let me know if that doesn't fix that problem for ya 420marine.
> 
> upgrade --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64579
> 
> ...



Thanks Lucifer...I'll try it out tonight/tomorrow on my xp machine and try the new vista one tomorrow at some point.....I"ll keep you updated


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 16, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Thanks Lucifer...I'll try it out tonight/tomorrow on my xp machine and try the new vista one tomorrow at some point.....I"ll keep you updated


Cool thanks


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 16, 2011)

It automatically pops up a window that says Windows has found a problem and the program is closing. Windows will look for a solution.


----------



## 420Marine (Apr 16, 2011)

works on XP..just a heads up though..that fan..error is stll happening where if you add anythign new it shuts down


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 16, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> It automatically pops up a window that says Windows has found a problem and the program is closing. Windows will look for a solution.


What version did you install? You might have the same problem 420marine had that should be fixed in 0.6.3 I'm loading up a vista vm right now to test in case the bug is in the most recent version too


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 16, 2011)

420Marine said:


> works on XP..just a heads up though..that fan..error is stll happening where if you add anythign new it shuts down


Oh ya sorry forgot about that, will test that right now too and post a 0.6.4 with fixes


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 16, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> What version did you install? You might have the same problem 420marine had that should be fixed in 0.6.3 I'm loading up a vista vm right now to test in case the bug is in the most recent version too


I originally uploaded the version on pg 1, but deleted and loaded the latest version on pg 85. I'm sub'd and will keep checking. And THANK YOU! I already have 3 friends that said they will try it too.


----------



## dishinit (Apr 17, 2011)

I've noticed an annoying bug or two in my install, nothing major. I am running Win 7 64 bit
When making an entry in "Notes", the line you are typing becomes endless and never shifts down the page.
Like that
Nothing happens automatically or when hitting the Enter key.
Makes it a bitch to read your own note.
I'm on 6.3 upgrade, and the program says I am on 6.0.............?
And lastly, I still experience infrequent logging in failure, but have not been locked out as in the past versions.
And I really appreciate your program.
It gets better with each version.


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 17, 2011)

dishinit said:


> I've noticed an annoying bug or two in my install, nothing major. I am running Win 7 64 bit
> When making an entry in "Notes", the line you are typing becomes endless and never shifts down the page.
> Like that
> Nothing happens automatically or when hitting the Enter key.
> ...


Just fixed the notes thing, will work in 0.6.4 my bad forgot to set the overflow. You actually are still running 0.6.0 are probably are seeing that bug that was just fixed. When you install the upgrade change the directory to C:\Program Files (x86)\HERB.IQ instead of the default C:\Program Files\HERB.IQ and you'll be running the new version, I'll fix that in the next version for ya too so you don't have to do that everytime.

Lx


----------



## dishinit (Apr 17, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Just fixed the notes thing, will work in 0.6.4 my bad forgot to set the overflow. You actually are still running 0.6.0 are probably are seeing that bug that was just fixed. When you install the upgrade change the directory to C:\Program Files (x86)\HERB.IQ instead of the default C:\Program Files\HERB.IQ and you'll be running the new version, I'll fix that in the next version for ya too so you don't have to do that everytime.
> 
> Lx


Well I spoke to soon
I followed your instructions and re-upgraded to a new path c:\Program Files (x86)\Herb.IQ, as you recommended.
At 1st it would not recognize my password... Then asked me to convert my backup file (which I did to non encrypted) and now errors out with Windows will notify you message.................and will not start.........
So now I am locked out totally, and want to find my backup file, so I can un-install and re-install fresh, then re- load my data from backup.........
Where do I look for that backup file? 
So I don't loose it when I un-install the program, and that can wipe it after I am finished re-loading my data, as it is unencrypted.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 17, 2011)

dishinit said:


> Well I spoke to soon
> I followed your instructions and re-upgraded to a new path c:\Program Files (x86)\Herb.IQ, as you recommended.
> At 1st it would not recognize my password... Then asked me to convert my backup file (which I did to non encrypted) and now errors out with Windows will notify you message.................and will not start.........
> So now I am locked out totally, and want to find my backup file, so I can un-install and re-install fresh, then re- load my data from backup.........
> ...


Can you try this and let me know if it fixes it for ya?

http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64621#DownloadId=229462


----------



## dishinit (Apr 17, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Can you try this and let me know if it fixes it for ya?
> 
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64621#DownloadId=229462


No luck with 6.4 upgrade.....then decided to uninstall all
Long story short........
Lost my Data....................My fault, not yours.........
Used Revo Uninstaller and it wiped those data files that I located 1st to make sure I didn't do that.....................
One click......................... and poof..........!
So finished uninstalling, rebooted & installed 6.3........It opened fine.
Then upgraded again to 6.4, No Joy, Windows message that the program has crashed, blah, blah, blah.
So, I am about to uninstall again and just install 6.3 full & start re-entering what I can remember...............
Some days are good,
Some days are.......................
Thanks for your help.


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 17, 2011)

dishinit said:


> No luck with 6.4 upgrade.....then decided to uninstall all
> Long story short........
> Lost my Data....................My fault, not yours.........
> Used Revo Uninstaller and it wiped those data files that I located 1st to make sure I didn't do that.....................
> ...


Sorry to hear that, I'm still trying to reproduce your problem, what service pack are you running on vista do you know? Sp2 seems to be pretty broken so I'm going back to a default install right now sp0.

Lx


----------



## dishinit (Apr 17, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Sorry to hear that, I'm still trying to reproduce your problem, what service pack are you running on vista do you know? Sp2 seems to be pretty broken so I'm going back to a default install right now sp0.
> 
> Lx


I'm running win 7 pro 64 bit.....that may be an issue.
Also, I noticed when doing a full fresh install of 6.3....not an upgrade, it is missing components on the option page.
So wiped that and am back to 6.0 full & fresh & it is working OK.
Now to attempt to rebuild my data from memory.
Is there anywhere else I should be looking for old data files besides the usual suspects?
I also noticed on the 6.4 upgrade you suggested I try, that the suggested directory path did not include "(86)"
And you have run on Notes or Comment boxes in other categories besides "Notes


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am unable to uninstall this software (some missing dll file) and I can't reinstall over top of it because it is already installed? What is going on. Is it because I installed to a non-default path? I wanted to uninstall it and reinstall it clean but can't. What do I have to do to get this off my machine?


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 18, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I am unable to uninstall this software (some missing dll file) and I can't reinstall over top of it because it is already installed? What is going on. Is it because I installed to a non-default path? I wanted to uninstall it and reinstall it clean but can't. What do I have to do to get this off my machine?


Just delete program files\herb.iq, that's all it installs. What version are you having a problem with?


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 18, 2011)

dishinit said:


> I'm running win 7 pro 64 bit.....that may be an issue.
> Also, I noticed when doing a full fresh install of 6.3....not an upgrade, it is missing components on the option page.
> So wiped that and am back to 6.0 full & fresh & it is working OK.
> Now to attempt to rebuild my data from memory.
> ...


Windows 7 64 bit automatically virtualizes the directory, look at this path (using your own username) --> C:\Users\LuciferX\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\HERB.IQ


----------



## dishinit (Apr 18, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Windows 7 64 bit automatically virtualizes the directory, look at this path (using your own username) --> C:\Users\LuciferX\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\HERB.IQ


Well the pics are there from what I can tell, however the Data files are dated post disaster (two encrypted, with different times, same date, post disaster-meaning after I inadvertently wiped everything, including the files that were here) The most recent data file being the encrypted backup I made after re-entering from memory. If I recall, I also originally encrypted the pics....how do I port just these pics over to now working version? If no easy way, no biggie....I can re-create from archive.
Your program seems targeted at larger growers than I, so I find some entry's unwieldy for my personal use, but all in all a great way to track progress & note change.
Speaking of which, I'll look forward to a working 6.4 upgrade that let's me read my notes.
One more question, when making entries under Rooms/Reservoirs/Meter Readings....What does the large dialog box (above the PH/ppm/etc entries) do?
When I save a note here (run on, by the way) nothing is posted there and I cannot directly make entries into that box. So what's it for, or is it a work in progress.
I really appreciate your hand holding with me and like your program a lot.
Any loss of data has been due to my actions, not your program....glitches are to be expected, and with your (newly discovered) exceptional program support, should be able to be remedied in short order.
Keep it up, you got a winner in the making.


----------



## chemengin12 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi this software is AMAZING! Except im having a huge problem, i set a password that i swear i remember but its not letting me in, also i tried uninstalling the software then reinstalling it so i could use it agian without a password but it still wont let me in without the password, how is that even possible if i uninstalled it completely?

Any idea on how to fix this? I really want to use this software but i cant because of this password issue

thanks and great program otherwise!


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 20, 2011)

chemengin12 said:


> Hi this software is AMAZING! Except im having a huge problem, i set a password that i swear i remember but its not letting me in, also i tried uninstalling the software then reinstalling it so i could use it agian without a password but it still wont let me in without the password, how is that even possible if i uninstalled it completely?
> 
> Any idea on how to fix this? I really want to use this software but i cant because of this password issue
> 
> thanks and great program otherwise!


Have you tried clicking on password help? You can delete Data.zip if you want to start over...


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 20, 2011)

chemengin12 said:


> Hi this software is AMAZING! Except im having a huge problem, i set a password that i swear i remember but its not letting me in, also i tried uninstalling the software then reinstalling it so i could use it agian without a password but it still wont let me in without the password, how is that even possible if i uninstalled it completely?
> 
> Any idea on how to fix this? I really want to use this software but i cant because of this password issue
> 
> thanks and great program otherwise!


I removed encryption from the new version, you can just install that and you'll be good to go --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64850#DownloadId=231098


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, i'll give it a shot, I keep detailed data on my grows anyway, it helps me keep track of EVERYTHING I record the results for next time. So I always have it as a reference. This should be easier then using notepad to record everything. Thanks. I'll let you know how I like it.


----------



## musicislfe (Apr 22, 2011)

Would be awesome if you could incorporate controls for timers, water pump, etc into this thing. Also look up global cache. They have a hardware line that allows for control from any browser giving you the ability to open and close relays and various hardware over ip. (iphone)


----------



## TheTimeKeeper (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the software, can't wait to try it out! Only one thing I would personally really like to see in there (not sure if it's already been mentioned, dont have time to read all the posts!), that's a nutrient mix cost 'calculator' where you can enter a price per/ml/gal etc for a product then enter figures when you mix up e.g. 30ml A, 30ml B, 15ml Zyme, 10ml Boost etc etc and it spits out a cost per nute mix, once all figures entered for a mix, be able to attach it to a 'grow' with a 'mix number ##', when the grow is finished it spits out a nutrient cost for that grow... would really help me when trying out new or different nutrients to see what's the most cost effective relative to yield etc, and also to track yield relative to what additives you used at what stregnth - e.g. maybe I want to try a 50% increase of PK 13-14, has it improved my yield from the last crop etc...

GROW;
Select from current grow(s)

Nutes/Additives [all info entered as PRODUCT/QUANTITY/PRICE];
Coco A - 5000ml - $70
Coco B - 5000ml - $70
Additive 1 - 1000ml - $40
Additive 2 - 500ml - $90
Additive 3 - 200ml - $20
Additive 4 - 500ml - $30
ETC

Nute Mix 1;
PER [ 10L / GAL ] <-- this manually entered and changable per mix [TICKBOX SELECT NUTES/ADDITIVES FROM PREVIOUSLY ENTERED DATA]
[X] Coco A - 60ml
[X] Coco B - 60ml
[X] Additive 1 - 15ml
[X] Additive 2 - 15ml
Additive 3
Additive 4
ETC

COST OF THIS MIX $XX.XX

You could even add 'purchase' reminders for when your running low on nutes, e.g. 'Remind me when there is only [ 200ml ] remaining of [ any ] product...

Tell me what you think!


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 23, 2011)

TheTimeKeeper said:


> Thanks for the software, can't wait to try it out! Only one thing I would personally really like to see in there (not sure if it's already been mentioned, dont have time to read all the posts!), that's a nutrient mix cost 'calculator'


Awesome idea, you'll see it in the next version for sure  Thanks!

Lx


----------



## dizzle dawg (Apr 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say good job on your software. I think you are on track to something great. 
Am I allowed to post my sites name or url? i ask because i would like to offer anyone another place to post their ads/ideas for free. 
I dont want to break any rules, therefore i ask.

Thanks
Dizzle - The weed Scene


----------



## TheTimeKeeper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey LX,

Just found somoene who had created a nute calc on icmag... a pretty complicated piece of work, which just made me think to pop by and mention that_ in my opinion_, a calculator where you enter/list the NPK values of each product used in your grow - is _way_ over the top! When it comes down to it - I_ personally_ don't care about NPK values (and I don't think many but the HARDCORE experimental grower would) - keeping it simple as I mentioned it earlier would be much better than an over-complicated almost 'scientific nute calculator', though I suppose if you wanted to offer both you could have an 'advanced' or 'scientific' option whereby another set of data entry options are available... 

Another handy feature for 'the community' (or newbie growers wanting to follow a fellow members grow) would be to have a JPG/GIF/PDF output/print option for users to output their grow infos to a file which lays out the grow info nicely, that way when a grow is finished the button is pressed, the file output, and the output file can be attached by a member to a post on the forum, showing the basic setup infos, medium used, nute regime, yield etc - sure this might not show important infos such as whether the grow experienced extreme conditions or pest infestations etc (though this could be added in a 'notes' area).. but most poeple looking at the output would have followed the grow anyhow...

Anyhow just a lil more input, hoping the next version is out before I begin _my _nutrient experimentation, it's been so long since I grew indoors, and there are so many _new_ nutes avail in my area - so experimentation will determine the brand I will stick with till I smoke so much I am unable to grow anymore  Your software is going to help me, and I'm sure many others a great deal! TTK


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 29, 2011)

I re-vamped the encryption structure, it will now be an optional module you have to install seperately. It will initially support AES,DES,RC2, and TripleDES, I should have that out in the next week or so.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 29, 2011)

TheTimeKeeper said:


> Hey LX,
> 
> Just found somoene who had created a nute calc on icmag... a pretty complicated piece of work, which just made me think to pop by and mention that_ in my opinion_, a calculator where you enter/list the NPK values of each product used in your grow - is _way_ over the top! When it comes down to it - I_ personally_ don't care about NPK values (and I don't think many but the HARDCORE experimental grower would) - keeping it simple as I mentioned it earlier would be much better than an over-complicated almost 'scientific nute calculator', though I suppose if you wanted to offer both you could have an 'advanced' or 'scientific' option whereby another set of data entry options are available...
> 
> ...


I've been working on reporting, will have full feature reporting in one of the next releases soon

Lx


----------



## djfloms (May 2, 2011)

dumb question gotta ask, how does the auto tracking and commit part work?


----------



## LuciferX (May 2, 2011)

djfloms said:


> dumb question gotta ask, how does the auto tracking and commit part work?


There's a howto about it here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HELP/AutoTracking.pdf/download


----------



## Jason2011 (May 3, 2011)

i downloaded it the other day
used the program once to set it up and input all the elements
now it wont run again
if i uninstall it will i loose all those hours of inputting everything or is there a file i can save that will back that up?


----------



## Jason2011 (May 3, 2011)

xp machine. installed 0.6.5
when i run the program it comes up on the task bar but thats it. disappears after about 30 seconds or so.
only thing i did was input all my lights, ballasts, plants etc etc


----------



## LuciferX (May 3, 2011)

Jason2011 said:


> i downloaded it the other day
> used the program once to set it up and input all the elements
> now it wont run again
> if i uninstall it will i loose all those hours of inputting everything or is there a file i can save that will back that up?


Data is stored in HERB.IQ.420, what kind of displays are you using and did anything change with them recently? I've heard of display-link adapters not working with WPF applications with their old drivers.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 3, 2011)

Jason2011 said:


> xp machine. installed 0.6.5
> when i run the program it comes up on the task bar but thats it. disappears after about 30 seconds or so.
> only thing i did was input all my lights, ballasts, plants etc etc


When it disappears on its own does anything show up under your application event log?

Lx


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2011)

dude.. this program is badass... just downloaded it. i saw it on sum1s journal. and looked it up adn downloaded it... this is awesome!! i usually either write stuff all down on paper.. or type it in word. this makes it SOOOOOOO much easier and better organized... and i still have all my pics from all my old grows adn stuff on my old threads here. so im going to add them to this as well with pics soo i can keep track of my old grows 2.. just in case sum1 asks me sum info on a strain.. or im curious about an old grow... or wanna check out wat an old budshot looked like.. this is genius man.. you are the man!! lol im actually posting the link to ur site where u can download it in a few of my threads.. my "WHos got the frostiest buds" thread is very popular. adn i will be posting about it in there.. tryna show more ppl about it. great job man.. great job!


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 4, 2011)

Chb linked me to this and I'm very interested. I was wondering if yall had a blackberry app or somethin like that I could download as I do everything from my phone.


----------



## Jason2011 (May 4, 2011)

no i havent changed anything on my system (hardware or software). i should be right if i copy the saved file and reinstall the prog and put the save file back where i got it from yeah ?


----------



## Jason2011 (May 4, 2011)

so ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling the program and it doesnt seem to want too work.
does the prog have a log for itself or are you talking about the system log file ?


----------



## LuciferX (May 4, 2011)

Jason2011 said:


> so ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling the program and it doesnt seem to want too work.
> does the prog have a log for itself or are you talking about the system log file ?


Was talking about the windows application event log. I did some testing on my xp machine and haven't been able to reproduce any problems. If you can send me your data file I can test further from my end, otherwise I'm not sure what else I can do to help ya.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 4, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Chb linked me to this and I'm very interested. I was wondering if yall had a blackberry app or somethin like that I could download as I do everything from my phone.


There is an asp.net version that you can access from any mobile device but you need to know a bit about IIS to get it going, there is no installer.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 4, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> dude.. this program is badass... just downloaded it. i saw it on sum1s journal. and looked it up adn downloaded it... this is awesome!! i usually either write stuff all down on paper.. or type it in word. this makes it SOOOOOOO much easier and better organized... and i still have all my pics from all my old grows adn stuff on my old threads here. so im going to add them to this as well with pics soo i can keep track of my old grows 2.. just in case sum1 asks me sum info on a strain.. or im curious about an old grow... or wanna check out wat an old budshot looked like.. this is genius man.. you are the man!! lol im actually posting the link to ur site where u can download it in a few of my threads.. my "WHos got the frostiest buds" thread is very popular. adn i will be posting about it in there.. tryna show more ppl about it. great job man.. great job!


Thanks glad you found it useful!

Lx


----------



## TheTimeKeeper (May 4, 2011)

Hey LX, tried starting the prog up and it just crashes!?

Windows 7 Pro here.. any ideas?

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01: herb.iq.exe
Problem Signature 02: 0.6.5.0
Problem Signature 03: 4daf72f9
Problem Signature 04: mscorlib
Problem Signature 05: 4.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06: 4d53693b
Problem Signature 07: e21
Problem Signature 08: 5a
Problem Signature 09: System.FormatException
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID: 3081
Additional Information 1: 0a9e
Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3: 0a9e
Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## LuciferX (May 4, 2011)

TheTimeKeeper said:


> Hey LX, tried starting the prog up and it just crashes!?
> 
> Windows 7 Pro here.. any ideas?
> 
> ...


Which install did you use and what version? You have .net 4 installed?


----------



## TheTimeKeeper (May 4, 2011)

HERB.IQ.0.6.5.NEW.INSTALL

Yep .net installed, tried things like compatibillity mode and admin mode... the software frame loads up then it crashes... 'HERB.IQ has stopped working', a bit strange  Tried uninstalling and reinstalling a few times too...


----------



## mtotty (May 4, 2011)

i just downloaded it and it freezes ever time i try to do anything in the program


----------



## LuciferX (May 4, 2011)

Can you try replacing herb.iq.exe with this file and let me know if it fixes the problem for those that are seeing it crash? --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/65688#DownloadId=235910


----------



## TheTimeKeeper (May 4, 2011)

LX,

Good one mate, all working now! Only now have to click 'run' as 'the publisher can't be verified' but that's no worries - thx again! TTK


----------



## LuciferX (May 4, 2011)

TheTimeKeeper said:


> LX,
> 
> Good one mate, all working now! Only now have to click 'run' as 'the publisher can't be verified' but that's no worries - thx again! TTK


Awesome thanks for testing that, I will put it out with 0.6.6 in a few!


----------



## chb444220 (May 5, 2011)

sucks that people are having trouble using it. =/ this program is awesome. ive sent quite a few ppl to downlaod it. wish i still had my ipod touch... adn wish there was a way to downlaod it on there. do u have any other programs out relatin to marijuana or marijuana growing?


----------



## LuciferX (May 5, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> sucks that people are having trouble using it. =/ this program is awesome. ive sent quite a few ppl to downlaod it. wish i still had my ipod touch... adn wish there was a way to downlaod it on there. do u have any other programs out relatin to marijuana or marijuana growing?


Happens from time to time when I introduce new features, something common in their configuration is causing some wierd problem but I think I have it worked out now. I have a web version and I have a sensor service that you can use to record light/temp/humidity/preassure in your grow room with. They both integrate with HERB.IQ though, will have lots more to come!

Lx


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 5, 2011)

That sounds bad. I don't even kno what lls stands for lmao


----------



## medicine21 (May 5, 2011)

I must've missed this, but what do I need to do enable password protection/encryption again in the latest release?


----------



## LuciferX (May 5, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> I must've missed this, but what do I need to do enable password protection/encryption again in the latest release?


I'll have that out by this weekend at the latest, more than likely sooner maybe even as soon as tonight. In the meantime you can install it to a truecrypt volume, that's what I do regularly myself 

Lx


----------



## medicine21 (May 5, 2011)

Awesome support and software - thanks!

Trying to figure out the Expenses/Income part... I entered "Canna Vega A+B" into Display Name and "Nutrients and Additives" into "Type". Then I tried to add another nutrient and expected to see the "Type" drop down contain "Nutrients and Additives". It was blank. Not sure if these dropdowns work correctly?


----------



## LuciferX (May 5, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Awesome support and software - thanks!
> 
> Trying to figure out the Expenses/Income part... I entered "Canna Vega A+B" into Display Name and "Nutrients and Additives" into "Type". Then I tried to add another nutrient and expected to see the "Type" drop down contain "Nutrients and Additives". It was blank. Not sure if these dropdowns work correctly?


Ya the nutrient system is basic right now, I'm re-vamping that with another users recommendation from a few pages back in one of the next releases. I'll be sure it adds what you type to the drop down when I'm working on that part soon.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 5, 2011)

Can you guys that were having problems try this 0.6.6 release before I publish it for me please --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/65747#DownloadId=236342

You will have to replace herb.iq.exe again like before, I appreciate it.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 8, 2011)

Released 0.6.6 with some fixes, changed the plant/seed break down on the home page, and added quick sensor overview. Next to come is the full reporting, further sensor integration, and web cam support. I really like those time-lapse snap shots so I'll integrate something like that so you can see a "flip-book" of your plant growing.

Upgrade --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/65911

New Install --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/65910

Lx


----------



## Jason2011 (May 9, 2011)

hey. 0.6.6 has resolved issues of not working after one use. now my next question would be, how do i scroll down in the program to get to the buttons etc down on the page?


----------



## rasputin71 (May 9, 2011)

I upgraded and all my info is gone. Why are there no backups for me to restore? I have tons of .zip backups but this wants some sort of XML? I think I am done with this, if I cant trust it to not erase all of my data when I upgrade.


----------



## rasputin71 (May 9, 2011)

Now I cant even uninstall it, lovely.

error reading from file :\herb.iq\ionic.zip.dll


----------



## LuciferX (May 9, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I think I am done with this, if I cant trust it to not erase all of my data when I upgrade.


Seriously, is that supposed to make me want to help you more, with the extra bit of whining? You been pretty cool until now, I'm going to assume it's just that time of the month and your pussy is bleeding a bit. Go into your install directory and delete HERB.IQ.420 and then install the 0.6.4 upgrade version over the install you have now. Built-in encryption is removed, your data is stored in Data.zip and needs to be decrypted but the newest version doesn't know how so it generated a new blank data file for you.

Lx


----------



## rasputin71 (May 9, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Seriously, is that supposed to make me want to help you more, with the extra bit of whining? You been pretty cool until now, I'm going to assume it's just that time of the month and your pussy is bleeding a bit. .....


Really, this is your idea of customer support? Good thing this shit is free.


----------



## LuciferX (May 9, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Really, this is your idea of customer support? Good thing this shit is free.


LOL, exactly right. You AREN'T a customer, if you want to come here and get FREE support for the FREE software I suggest you act a little nicer about it. If not uninstall it and leave, you really won't make my day any less bright 

Lx


----------



## rasputin71 (May 9, 2011)

That speaks volumes of your character, and not in a good way. I do software tech support for a living, and I would never treat a customer like that no matter how bitchy they get about our software (and regardless of whether they are using a free trial or the paid version).


----------



## 420Marine (May 9, 2011)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...LOL...if your a tech and you can't figure this shit out..I wouldn't want tech support from YOU LOL...LX FYI the upgrade doens't seem to work with at least windows xp..going to make sure I *DUH* Back up my stuff first on a flash drive and then try it out...let me know if the windows xp problem gets squared away


----------



## LuciferX (May 9, 2011)

420Marine said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...LOL...if your a tech and you can't figure this shit out..I wouldn't want tech support from YOU LOL...LX FYI the upgrade doens't seem to work with at least windows xp..going to make sure I *DUH* Back up my stuff first on a flash drive and then try it out...let me know if the windows xp problem gets squared away


What happened when you tried it? Was it blank like it was a new data file? It "should" have decrypted your data during the upgrade, I had did testing and it worked from my xp but I obviously missed something.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 9, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> That speaks volumes of your character, and not in a good way. I do software tech support for a living, and I would never treat a customer like that no matter how bitchy they get about our software (and regardless of whether they are using a free trial or the paid version).


Haha, you got me there! Seriously though dude I'm not trying to be a total a-hole I want to help you out. Threatening to uninstall might make some companies flinch but with my lack-of-character it doesn't affect me at all 

Lx


----------



## Jason2011 (May 9, 2011)

420marine i was having trouble with 0.6.4 not working i upgraded to 0.6.4 and now it works again, all my data is there from the previous version and im running on xp. just wish i could get to the buttons but it wont let me scroll down the page in the software..........


----------



## LuciferX (May 9, 2011)

Jason2011 said:


> 420marine i was having trouble with 0.6.4 not working i upgraded to 0.6.4 and now it works again, all my data is there from the previous version and im running on xp. just wish i could get to the buttons but it wont let me scroll down the page in the software..........


Can you send me a screen shot of the scroll issue your talking about?


----------



## lambofgod (May 9, 2011)

I've been using the software...must say I love it! So much easier to keep track of multiple strains at once.

but...I created two plants, and deleted them, yet it still shows its tracking them, and under report it still shows they are there.

using version 0.6.0....any way to fix this? thanks again.......taking donations?


----------



## Jason2011 (May 9, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Can you send me a screen shot of the scroll issue your talking about?


 ok heres a screenshot, as you can see there is clearly more down the page but how to scroll down too it ?


----------



## chb444220 (May 10, 2011)

awesome man. i love this program. use it daily


----------



## TheTimeKeeper (May 10, 2011)

Hey LX, sorry missed your pre-release testing, anyhow - upgrade installed and working fine, not that I've loaded much data in (just one plant for testing) as the grow isn't started yet, the data merged into the new version no worries. Keep up the good work! TTK


----------



## LuciferX (May 10, 2011)

TheTimeKeeper said:


> Hey LX, sorry missed your pre-release testing, anyhow - upgrade installed and working fine, not that I've loaded much data in (just one plant for testing) as the grow isn't started yet, the data merged into the new version no worries. Keep up the good work! TTK


Thanks boss, I appreciate that! Trying to get the bugs worked out so I can get back to adding new features.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 10, 2011)

Jason2011 said:


> View attachment 1592218
> ok heres a screenshot, as you can see there is clearly more down the page but how to scroll down too it ?


The default DPI should be good, I'm thinking you might have changed yours which is why the tabs are stacking like that. Can you try following these instructions and see if your DPI is set to normal, and if its not can you try setting it to normal to see if it corrects?

http://www.lawfirmsoftware.com/support/change_dpi_settings_xp.htm


----------



## LuciferX (May 10, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> I've been using the software...must say I love it! So much easier to keep track of multiple strains at once.
> 
> but...I created two plants, and deleted them, yet it still shows its tracking them, and under report it still shows they are there.
> 
> using version 0.6.0....any way to fix this? thanks again.......taking donations?


You've looked through all the phases by changing the drop down on the plant tab (in the top left corner) and they aren't showing up in any of them?


----------



## Jason2011 (May 10, 2011)

EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Love your work LuciferX. all up and running and everything works great.
now that the head ache is over i can start putting the prog through its paces hehe. 
Cheers for all your help will be tracking advancements from you


----------



## lambofgod (May 10, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> You've looked through all the phases by changing the drop down on the plant tab (in the top left corner) and they aren't showing up in any of them?


no they ARE showing up is the problem, I made a couple plants awhile ago, deleted them, yet herb iq still tracks them in the report, status and home screens. Yes I checked all phases and cannot find them anywhere. But they still seem to be showing up. IDK....either way I still love the software.


----------



## LuciferX (May 11, 2011)

Reporting is coming along, should have it ready soon and will put out with the 0.7.0 release. Will initially support saving the report to pdf,rtf, and xps 

Lx


----------



## medicine21 (May 12, 2011)

In which release do you plan to bring back the password protect and improved expense management?


----------



## LuciferX (May 12, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> In which release do you plan to bring back the password protect and improved expense management?


I don't have an exact roadmap, my time available to the project fluctuates a lot so I just get in as much as I can when I can. I am toying with the idea of just using truecrypt mobile, that way if the program crashes or your pc looses power your data will still be encrypted. 

Lx


----------



## 420Marine (May 14, 2011)

used trucrypt last year..liked it for what it was..seems to work good


----------



## lolmann (May 14, 2011)

good software to track growers...


----------



## LuciferX (May 14, 2011)

lolmann said:


> good software to track growers...


stfu, nobody cares about your weak grow


----------



## LuciferX (May 14, 2011)

Have some good stuff for 0.7.0 coming, reporting is done and works as you would expect. I got charting sensor graph working and it's pretty cool to watch the trends over time. 


Lx


----------



## skibble (May 15, 2011)

im new to the forum but what a cool topic and well done on your program .....are you thinking of bringing out a symbian app at all (i have a nokia) and keep up the good work


----------



## vradd (May 16, 2011)

wtf i have to install .net and all types of other things to use this?


----------



## LuciferX (May 16, 2011)

skibble said:


> im new to the forum but what a cool topic and well done on your program .....are you thinking of bringing out a symbian app at all (i have a nokia) and keep up the good work


Thanks! Nope not a symbian native app, there is an asp.net web app that you could use from the web browser though assuming it has wifi or some bridge into your network.

Lx


----------



## jezebelstrinkets (May 16, 2011)

ack. Tried downloading but my winzip has turned on me  Any way to get this unzipped...


----------



## LuciferX (May 16, 2011)

jezebelstrinkets said:


> ack. Tried downloading but my winzip has turned on me  Any way to get this unzipped...


try winrar


----------



## LuciferX (May 18, 2011)

I released 0.6.7 with the export stuff and the sensor graphing, put the decryption stuff in the upgrade installer to make it easier too.

Upgrade --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/66578

New Install --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/66579

Let me know if you have any problems.

Lx


----------



## 420Marine (May 18, 2011)

not working with windows xp..drag


----------



## LuciferX (May 18, 2011)

420Marine said:


> not working with windows xp..drag


where is it breaking?


----------



## 420Marine (May 18, 2011)

after the initial double click to open..saying it's installed properly FYI


----------



## 420Marine (May 18, 2011)

shit...I think I just killed my last backup...upgraded to the latest version on the vista machine and for whatever reason I didn't think it was encrypted so I just went along my business.....Any help/advice..I know I"v read people having luck back tracking to an earlier version...just not sure how to do that...


----------



## LuciferX (May 19, 2011)

420Marine said:


> shit...I think I just killed my last backup...upgraded to the latest version on the vista machine and for whatever reason I didn't think it was encrypted so I just went along my business.....Any help/advice..I know I"v read people having luck back tracking to an earlier version...just not sure how to do that...


Download this and point it at your Data.zip file, it should decrypt it for ya so you can use with this build, is here --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/66056


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2011)

your a fuckin genius man... lol. and i love that u always are around to help every1 with all their problems.. i had no problems at all with the program... it downloaded and installed without any problems. =) this program makes everything so much organized... i used to go out and buy planners and notebooks... and write everything down in there.... then lose it... or 4get to write sumthing... i LOVE that u can add pics as well... thanks again man


----------



## jezebelstrinkets (May 21, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> try winrar


YOU are awesome. Thanks!


----------



## tenthirty (May 21, 2011)

Hi,

What sensors and inputs does the program take for temp humidity, etc.?

-Thanks


----------



## MasterS (May 21, 2011)

I am currently using the program. I have not touched code in 10 years so I'm interested in looking at it and both learn from it haha and maybe make suggestions. From using the program there are many suggestions I can add to make the program much better. (Better to me, I'm more than willing to have all my ideas shot down but they would aid in easy of use and expand usage.)


----------



## jezebelstrinkets (May 21, 2011)

I did it WRONG again. LMAO. gah. what a stoner. Put the pipe down while you download Jez!!!


----------



## LuciferX (May 21, 2011)

tenthirty said:


> Hi,
> 
> What sensors and inputs does the program take for temp humidity, etc.?
> 
> -Thanks


Right now just a sparksfun usb weather board, I plan on buying more and writing in support for them soon. The sparksfun has temp/humidity/preassure/light sensors all on the same board with a usb interface.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 21, 2011)

MasterS said:


> I am currently using the program. I have not touched code in 10 years so I'm interested in looking at it and both learn from it haha and maybe make suggestions. From using the program there are many suggestions I can add to make the program much better. (Better to me, I'm more than willing to have all my ideas shot down but they would aid in easy of use and expand usage.)


Latest check in here --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/changes/78025#


----------



## LuciferX (May 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> your a fuckin genius man... lol. and i love that u always are around to help every1 with all their problems.. i had no problems at all with the program... it downloaded and installed without any problems. =) this program makes everything so much organized... i used to go out and buy planners and notebooks... and write everything down in there.... then lose it... or 4get to write sumthing... i LOVE that u can add pics as well... thanks again man


Thanks, good to hear!


----------



## rasputin71 (May 22, 2011)

I can't uninstall this software. It quit working, I can't uninstall, upgrade, or reinstall. I even tried using revo uninstaller. I tried deleting all the files and reinstalling so I can then remove from my programs list, but still no luck. 

Do I have to reinstall windows to get rid of this?


----------



## Honkeycorn (May 22, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I can't uninstall this software. It quit working, I can't uninstall, upgrade, or reinstall. I even tried using revo uninstaller. I tried deleting all the files and reinstalling so I can then remove from my programs list, but still no luck.
> 
> Do I have to reinstall windows to get rid of this?


Rasputin still cant get this off ur PC? I think I saw you on this thread months ago asking for a solution. Developer still hasnt got back to you?


----------



## rasputin71 (May 22, 2011)

I gave up trying to remove it but was able to get it working previously. Now it won't work and I can't reinstall it.


----------



## LuciferX (May 22, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I can't uninstall this software. It quit working, I can't uninstall, upgrade, or reinstall. I even tried using revo uninstaller. I tried deleting all the files and reinstalling so I can then remove from my programs list, but still no luck.
> 
> Do I have to reinstall windows to get rid of this?


Does that file exist at that location? A:\HERB.IQ\Ionic.Zip.dll


----------



## LuciferX (May 22, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I gave up trying to remove it but was able to get it working previously. Now it won't work and I can't reinstall it.


If you put that file it's looking for back it will let you uninstall it. I'd use the upgrade to reinstall, it won't show up under add/remove programs anymore but you can just delete the files and it won't be linked anymore. 

Lx


----------



## rasputin71 (May 22, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> If you put that file it's looking for back it will let you uninstall it. I'd use the upgrade to reinstall, it won't show up under add/remove programs anymore but you can just delete the files and it won't be linked anymore.
> 
> Lx


The file it is looking for is there.


----------



## jezebelstrinkets (May 22, 2011)

I'd love to use this software...I installed it, but as soon as I click on the icon to open the program I get these two attached messages. Not quite sure WHAT I did wrong?


----------



## LuciferX (May 22, 2011)

jezebelstrinkets said:


> I'd love to use this software...I installed it, but as soon as I click on the icon to open the program I get these two attached messages. Not quite sure WHAT I did wrong?View attachment 1612656


Which version did you install? Looks like you don't have .net 4 on your machine 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 22, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> The file it is looking for is there.


Can you check the permissions on that file, make sure you and the system account have full control.


----------



## rumblegrow (May 22, 2011)

Any chance you will port this to os x?


----------



## budlover13 (May 22, 2011)

Still can't get it to load. Vista.


----------



## LuciferX (May 22, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Still can't get it to load. Vista.


Can you uninstall and try this version? --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/66578


----------



## LuciferX (May 22, 2011)

Posted 0.6.8 to fix the vista issue and possibly your issues too rasputin, is here:

upgrade --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/66883

new install --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/66882

Lx


----------



## Akcrash (May 24, 2011)

where can i down load that program im going to start growing and would really like to use your tracker thank you!


----------



## medicine21 (May 25, 2011)

Akcrash said:


> where can i down load that program im going to start growing and would really like to use your tracker thank you!


Step 1. Move your eyes two inches above your post
Step 2. Move your mouse cursor to where your eyes are looking
Step 3: Click left mouse button onto where your mouse is pointing


----------



## malignant (May 25, 2011)

you should write a blackberry/smartphone app now, this software you made is the greatest fucking thing ive seen on this site!!!


----------



## Beansly (May 26, 2011)

I don't suppose you have a linux version? Excuse me if this was asked within the thread.


----------



## Beansly (May 26, 2011)

Can you help me figure this out. I got the program to install through WINE but I guess I need something called .net Framework 4 or something.

where can I find this?


----------



## Beansly (May 26, 2011)

NM, I figured it out. It just doesn't wanna load on linux. I guess I'll just have to use pencil and paper.


----------



## LuciferX (May 26, 2011)

Beansly said:


> NM, I figured it out. It just doesn't wanna load on linux. I guess I'll just have to use pencil and paper.


Ya linux won't support WPF anytime soon, it's way too complex. I started up on the silverlight out of browser application a few days ago that will run on linux via moonlight, it will also support intel Mac OSX and of coarse all the windows versions. Check back in a few weeks and I should have that published for ya linux and mac osx users. Also it will support your existing datafile if you're running the windows version already.

Lx


----------



## WestStrandMan (May 27, 2011)

Awesome software Boss! Just an idea on an enchancement to the reports section. I do not know if this was asked before, but could you add the Pics to the report. That way you could have a full record of the grow cycle with pics. You could also add a check box to exclude the pics. Just a idea. Once again an awesome software.


----------



## euthanatos93420 (May 27, 2011)

<3 Linux subbed +rep


----------



## GrowCannabis (May 27, 2011)

Just downloaded the software and already loving it. Awesome man!


----------



## rumblegrow (May 28, 2011)

Hells Yea... I was going to run windows on my macbook air for your program, but that would be like putting 87 octane in a Race Car... Let me know when it is available for OS X and I will start using it and report any bugs.


----------



## LuciferX (May 28, 2011)

Already got it reading the data file in the new silverlight version which was the biggest hurdle, here's a pic of it running on windows and linux, will post the osx SS in a few as soon as it's done installing. 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 28, 2011)

Here it is on OSX, runs and looks great there 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 28, 2011)

WestStrandMan said:


> Awesome software Boss! Just an idea on an enchancement to the reports section. I do not know if this was asked before, but could you add the Pics to the report. That way you could have a full record of the grow cycle with pics. You could also add a check box to exclude the pics. Just a idea. Once again an awesome software.


I can do that for ya, will put it in the next version 

Lx


----------



## rumblegrow (May 29, 2011)

what steps do I take to get it running on OS X? is it complicated?


----------



## LuciferX (May 29, 2011)

rumblegrow said:


> what steps do I take to get it running on OS X? is it complicated?


It's not released yet, but when it is it's simple, I'll post it online you just go to the page, right click and choose install. It will prompt you for putting the shortcut on your desktop and program menu and from there you launch it like any other app. It will prompt you to install the silverlight runtime if you don't have it yet, it's really small only a few megs compared to the huge .NET 4 runtime that the windows version uses.

Lx


----------



## noob420 (May 30, 2011)

Cant wait to run this on my Imac


----------



## synX (May 30, 2011)

I'm currently having the same issue that Jason2011 stated a couple pages ago(buttons/input/data forms are cut off near the bottom). However your solution of changing the DPI doesn't work for me because mine was already at 96. I'm running vista utlimate w/ .net framework updated. Any help would be appreciated! Looks like you've done some nice work so far!

(link to jason's post a few pages back)
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software-93.html#post5702701


----------



## medicine21 (May 30, 2011)

Lucifer, great software! A couple minor points:

1. The light/ballast thing is a bit weird. The room wattage is linked to ballast wattage from what I can see. I use LED lights, so have no ballasts. To get the room wattage I have to fake ballasts. Perhaps, just link the room wattage to light wattage instead?

2. I use LITERS as a metric. My home screen defaults "5.6 days since Botanicare 70L / gallon has been cleaned". Suggest to remove hardcoded "gallon" from this string. Users can enter G or L in the input themselves if needed anyway.

Keep up the great work! Still looking for those expense/income improvements


----------



## Kdn (Jun 1, 2011)

Lucifer I've been developing some arduino based controllers with a wide array of sensors: PH, PPM, CO2, Temp, Humidity, Energy Draw, etc.. and a number of control options(fans lights timers) hoping to bring a much more cost effective method for us to automate our gardens. I noticed you added in support for some sensors, If you would be interested in interfacing with my hardware I can give you the protocol it is really simple serial ASCII msgs.


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 1, 2011)

Kdn said:


> Lucifer I've been developing some arduino based controllers with a wide array of sensors: PH, PPM, CO2, Temp, Humidity, Energy Draw, etc.. and a number of control options(fans lights timers) hoping to bring a much more cost effective method for us to automate our gardens. I noticed you added in support for some sensors, If you would be interested in interfacing with my hardware I can give you the protocol it is really simple serial ASCII msgs.


Ya I'd definately be interested, I've been looking into netduinos myself but don't really have the hardware or time to start integrating to that level yet but hope to eventually. The device I'm using just outputs serial strings as well so I can quickly add support for for your hardware to HERB.IQ 

Lx


----------



## Kdn (Jun 1, 2011)

Im just about to test my next versions of hardware as soon as I get my boards in and built I can send you a setup, ive been running the first version stuff for about 5 months now with basically no issues.


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey LuciferX,
Great software!
I was wondering though, in the future will it have any capacity to autodose pH? I noticed the sparkfun add-on is just for basic environmental parameters.

Good job keeping it real with open source!


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 2, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> Hey LuciferX,
> Great software!
> I was wondering though, in the future will it have any capacity to autodose pH? I noticed the sparkfun add-on is just for basic environmental parameters.
> 
> Good job keeping it real with open source!


Yeah that's kind of what me and kdn were just talking about, there's no reason those systems need to cost as much as they do. Read the ph level and turn on the pump for ph down or ph up depending on what it needs it pretty simple, I just need to pick up some development hardware which may take some time but ya it's definitely in the future.

Lx


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 2, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Yeah that's kind of what me and kdn were just talking about, there's no reason those systems need to cost as much as they do. Read the ph level and turn on the pump for ph down or ph up depending on what it needs it pretty simple, I just need to pick up some development hardware which may take some time but ya it's definitely in the future.
> 
> Lx


I found this: Arduino pH hack with PCB layout and schematics
http://code.google.com/p/phduino/

In another life, I was a software developer. This might be a project that gets me back into it. Otherwise I might just do a diy hardware thing like:
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f95/diy-nutrient-doser-32721/


----------



## ColdArmySoldier (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been using this software for 8 months now and I have loved it. I am really excited to hear that it will soon be supporting OSX. How hard would it to make this into a smartphone app? I feel like you could make a killing selling this app for a few bucks. I sure know I would pay!


----------



## Kdn (Jun 2, 2011)

RCP I just about have everything you mention working quite well including ph,ppm,co2,temp and humidity, 120/240v 16amp relays,servo based ph doser "widgets" for arduino but would work on just about any 8bit MCU with an ADC onboard. I also have some datalogging/Manual control software for PCs to accompany the firmware on the arduino. so far for about 5 months it has been chugging away working well beyond my expectations. I paired it with Lucifers excellent software and have been able to have a very complete picture of the environment and plant growth conditions. 

Lucifer, I think next week my boards should get in and that should set you up with what hardware you need to test with I will let you know when its ready. All in all I got to toss most of my expensive meters/timers/etc and just have to buy cheap reef tank ph probes every 18 months not a bad deal to sit back and enjoy the fruits!


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 2, 2011)

Woohoo!! 

That's pretty exciting. Is it something you're sharing straight off or developing further? Even though I love diy, I appreciate a good trailblazer! 

Right on Kdn!!


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 3, 2011)

ColdArmySoldier said:


> I have been using this software for 8 months now and I have loved it. I am really excited to hear that it will soon be supporting OSX. How hard would it to make this into a smartphone app? I feel like you could make a killing selling this app for a few bucks. I sure know I would pay!


Good to hear it's been working for that long! People usually only come here to tell me when somethings broke so I appreciate that  I don't plan to ever charge anything for HERB.IQ, it needs to stay open and that's really the only way it can be done. 

There is already an asp.net version that you can use to access your plant data from your phone or any mobile device. You'd probably see a WP7 native app before any other though, it may even be able to run the silverlight versions I'm working on now.

Lx


----------



## 420Marine (Jun 3, 2011)

Lucifer could you explain in lames terms how to use the asp.net for the phones...I'm semi savy with comps (no where near half of most of the people in teh thread) but can't figure out even how to start with it...

ps 8 months for me as well good sir


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 3, 2011)

Kdn said:


> Lucifer, I think next week my boards should get in and that should set you up with what hardware you need to test with I will let you know when its ready. All in all I got to toss most of my expensive meters/timers/etc and just have to buy cheap reef tank ph probes every 18 months not a bad deal to sit back and enjoy the fruits!


Nice! Can you send me your equipment list so I can re-create on my end once you get it up and running on your v2 hardware? Sounds like you have some killer stuff built already I'd love to see it in action  [/QUOTE]


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 3, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Lucifer could you explain in lames terms how to use the asp.net for the phones...I'm semi savy with comps (no where near half of most of the people in teh thread) but can't figure out even how to start with it...
> 
> ps 8 months for me as well good sir


Yeah definitely, what OS are you planning to install it on? Probably the easiest thing to do would be for me to make a video of myself setting it up and you could just reference that, I can put it up on youtube for ya.

Lx


----------



## 420Marine (Jun 3, 2011)

wow..now that's some serious end user support...I believe it's Android 2.1update1


----------



## Kdn (Jun 3, 2011)

As of right now here is the hardware breakdown.
pc for your software and datalogging
pc power supply for 5v, -5v, 12v, -12v, common ground(rev2 only needs +5v and +12v, common ground)
arduino mega
8 relay boards wired into a power tree using some stuff from homedepot(basically 220 dryer outlet<3con#10cable>load center> 4breakers>8relays>8 outlets)
Drivers:
1 relay>lights(have them all on a flower timer)
1 relay>exhaust(cooling) fan
1 relay>exchange fan +circulation fan
1 relay>ph doser
1 relay>pump
1 relay>o3 generator
1 relay>feeder solenoid
1 relay> fresh water fill solenoid
Sensors:
pH sensor board
ppm sensor board
4tempProbe/1humidity sensor board (1 in res, 1 in canopy, 1 in rootzone,1 general room)
co2 sensor
CT coil based energy draw sensor (still in dev but pretty much there)

The firmware on the arduino takes care of everything it has some default settings that can be configured via a few simple serial ASCII msg or the datalogging software I made(WPF, c# hehe) changes are saved in the EEPROM but I am going to add sd card or an external EEPROM/flash solution, I am also adding in lcd screen and button support for onboard interfacing. every 5 minutes the arduino sends "status" reports of the various sensor/relay states. Then it just follows my "program" of various timers and conditions, just needs a time sync everyonce in a while but I am adding an RTC which will keep it accurate enough for what we do. 

I also love the fact for like 30 bucks you can have one serious bad ass cycle timer(small arduino, relay board, husky replacement power cord, catv cable)


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 5, 2011)

Kdn said:


> As of right now here is the hardware breakdown.
> pc for your software and datalogging
> pc power supply for 5v, -5v, 12v, -12v, common ground(rev2 only needs +5v and +12v, common ground)
> arduino mega
> ...


Hey Kdn, thanks for the list. Would you be willing to post a pic? 
Are you using a peristaltic pump on the ph doser? Will it dose + or - ?


----------



## Al Shankmor (Jun 5, 2011)

How about for mac?


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 6, 2011)

420Marine said:


> wow..now that's some serious end user support...I believe it's Android 2.1update1


You have to install the web server on your pc, and that pc and your mobile device have to be on the same network for it to work. What OS is your pc that will host the webserver be running?


----------



## 420Marine (Jun 7, 2011)

OK so basically just install it on the computer(s) I want to use it on and make sure I'm on my own network....the one that will probably work is Vista..I have xp at home however I don't have a router and can't hook up anything wireless at the moment...the IP service I use gives out quite a crappy little modem so for home use I have to buy a router.


----------



## Kdn (Jun 9, 2011)

RCP, I will get some pics in the next few days. I've been pretty busy between work and working on this controller. Yeap the doser is a parastaltic pump made out of a servo and some mdf for the shroud/acrylic for the face and only ph down for now. I am going to revise this portion next along with the energy draw sensors. its an ongoing ever changing process to say the least but so far its been going well. 

Lucifer, I got my updated boards in on tuesday and finished building them last night, just need to test them to make sure all is well. if these pass my testing I will have a small setup to send you to test with, just let me know where to send it. Also I will try to put together a pdf or something to detail it out more for you.


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 12, 2011)

Kdn said:


> Lucifer, I got my updated boards in on tuesday and finished building them last night, just need to test them to make sure all is well. if these pass my testing I will have a small setup to send you to test with, just let me know where to send it. Also I will try to put together a pdf or something to detail it out more for you.


No problem can you PM me your email address and I will send you there. I started playing with my kinnect a bit too and am going to see if I can start integrating it as well. Should be able to detect the height of your plant and their proximity to your lights, I've burnt a few plants when they fall onto the cooltube since I hang them vertically without a reflector. Automatically knowing their growth every reading would be pretty cool and could tie into the existing height tracking piece.

For linux and macosx users I should have the plants tab done for the silverlight 4 version within the week, I'm not 100% sure it will work on linux because moonlights says it doesn't support all of silverlight 4's features. If that's the case I will port the 4 version to 3, the only major change is that in 3 you have to click a button to load the datafile, it can't grab it from your filesystem automatically because of the built-in security, not a big deal really.

Lx


----------



## motz (Jun 13, 2011)

i thought it was a game. lol. It's too complicated to use man. i don't have patience for this. but thanks anyway!


----------



## Sir Stickybuds (Jun 14, 2011)

synX said:


> I'm currently having the same issue that Jason2011 stated a couple pages ago(buttons/input/data forms are cut off near the bottom). However your solution of changing the DPI doesn't work for me because mine was already at 96. I'm running vista utlimate w/ .net framework updated. Any help would be appreciated! Looks like you've done some nice work so far!
> 
> (link to jason's post a few pages back)
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software-93.html#post5702701



I don't run vista, i run xp, my problem here was i had my dpi set to something and I also had my appearance set to windows classic style instead of windows xp style, once i set it back to xp style all my buttons appeared


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 15, 2011)

Kdn said:


> RCP, I will get some pics in the next few days. I've been pretty busy between work and working on this controller. Yeap the doser is a parastaltic pump made out of a servo and some mdf for the shroud/acrylic for the face and only ph down for now. I am going to revise this portion next along with the energy draw sensors. its an ongoing ever changing process to say the least but so far its been going well.


Awesome! Keep up the good work Kdn! I'm just excited to get started with some automation. Do you have any links that you could share to get me started?


----------



## Kdn (Jun 15, 2011)

There are a few automation projects out there GardenBot, Garduino, and a couple others that escape my mind. They are mostly geared towards soil with only a few inputs/outputs but are very good projects. Reef Angel is a reef tank automation controller that seems to be quite mature at this point(it is more inline with what we need). I had been following these projects for a while and decided to make one more geared towards our needs, which is what sent me off on this quest.

I am working on getting a site up to put more detail behind it, I am also working on some primer documentation that I will try and put up here once I get it finished(with quite a few pics). I have also been working on some simple controllers too. Just finished up a prototype for a cycle timer with bluetooth(to program) 2 onboard relays and the ability to expand out to more input outputs. Cant wait to test this puppy!

Lucifer, I take it you didnt recieve a pm? I dont think I can pm yet(post count) as soon as I can I will get my email to you haha!


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 15, 2011)

Kdn said:


> Lucifer, I take it you didnt recieve a pm? I dont think I can pm yet(post count) as soon as I can I will get my email to you haha!


Ya I got it I will send over to you in a few, thanks!

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 15, 2011)

Posted an alpha of the silverlight version, is here just right click and choose install --> http://herbiq.sourceforge.net/

Would be interested to hear if macosx and linux users are able to save a test plant with this alpha, any feedback on that is appreciated!

Lx


----------



## Barnabus420 (Jun 16, 2011)

How is this program run? Is it sensor based, or do you just put in your own info and it tracks it as regular?


----------



## Homebud (Jun 17, 2011)

Just downloaded it, will have to read up a little more. I think I will start using once I sex the plants. Being new at this, I cant enter much with 5" tall grow so far. Great job on the program


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 18, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Posted an alpha of the silverlight version, is here just right click and choose install --> http://herbiq.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Would be interested to hear if macosx and linux users are able to save a test plant with this alpha, any feedback on that is appreciated!
> 
> Lx


I updated this, I have everything under the plant tab working except for pictures and video right now. For anyone on MacOSX that can test if you go to the webpage it will show loading with the swirly thing just right click on that and choose install. It will install it as an offline silverlight application and run everything locally, just like a regular app

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been playing with the kinnect SDK today, will have support for that in the next version. Will support the regular video camera initially so you can take pics or video and save them directly to your plants. Will have a "people alarm" feature, when the skeletal frame output is activated (IE a person is in your grow room) and you want to record the image or take action like emailing it to yourself you can use your kinnect to do that. Eventually hope to be able to calculate the plant height with it too, will have to do some testing in my test room for a while.

Lx


----------



## rumblegrow (Jun 18, 2011)

yo dawg, it downloaded fine, I created a plant and seems to be working fine, "HOME, PLANTS, OPTIONS" are the only available tabs.and everything works besides Video and Pictures under PLANTS works great... OPTIONS is empty. HOME is showing the fake plant i created as a test... keep up the good work.


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 18, 2011)

rumblegrow said:


> yo dawg, it downloaded fine, I created a plant and seems to be working fine, "HOME, PLANTS, OPTIONS" are the only available tabs.and everything works besides Video and Pictures under PLANTS works great... OPTIONS is empty. HOME is showing the fake plant i created as a test... keep up the good work.


Thanks! Appreciate your testing!


----------



## MidnightJoker (Jun 19, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the Status tab does??? Mine is totally blank and I am not too sure what it is supposed to do. Thnx.....


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 19, 2011)

MidnightJoker said:


> Can anyone tell me what the Status tab does??? Mine is totally blank and I am not too sure what it is supposed to do. Thnx.....


Events and custom status are tied together, there's a write up on it here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HELP/Events%20and%20Custom%20Status.pdf/download

Lx


----------



## MidnightJoker (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks much for the link. That explains everything that I needed to know. 

This software is absolutely incredible, man. No more writing down everything for me. I can just put it all in the software and it virtually tells me everything. I give your work a 5 star rating, bro!


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 20, 2011)

Just finished my windows updates so I could install HerbIQ. Nice Job LuciferX!!

In looking around briefly, I noticed a couple of things:

1) Is there anywhere to manually track air temp and humidity? It looks like this feature is tied to the Sparkfun USB weatherboard. 

2) Being a hydro grower, I would/use Rooms:Reservoir:Meter Readings fairly often. However I'm unable to add any other readings past my first one. I did change the tab order within that window to a more logical order for me; Date, ph, ec, ppm, temp, notes. Would that have caused the window to not refresh with my new info? If so, what was the default tab order?

EDIT: Reinstalling the software fixed the bug, WITH no loss of data. PROPS!


3) Any plans on graph capabilities for meter readings? It would be ideal to overlay changes in solution parameters to plant height.

4) With Kdn's development with the arduino automation, would I have to get both an arduino and the sparkfun weatherboard? It appears that it would be an either/or.


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 20, 2011)

Kdn said:


> There are a few automation projects out there GardenBot, Garduino, and a couple others that escape my mind. They are mostly geared towards soil with only a few inputs/outputs but are very good projects. Reef Angel is a reef tank automation controller that seems to be quite mature at this point(it is more inline with what we need). I had been following these projects for a while and decided to make one more geared towards our needs, which is what sent me off on this quest.
> 
> I am working on getting a site up to put more detail behind it, I am also working on some primer documentation that I will try and put up here once I get it finished(with quite a few pics). I have also been working on some simple controllers too. Just finished up a prototype for a cycle timer with bluetooth(to program) 2 onboard relays and the ability to expand out to more input outputs. Cant wait to test this puppy!
> 
> Lucifer, I take it you didnt recieve a pm? I dont think I can pm yet(post count) as soon as I can I will get my email to you haha!


Kdn, great links, thank you! I noticed that all those projects use a basic Arduino. For our purposes, is it best to get the Arduino Mega that you use? I'm excited to get on this development track, diy is in my bones, but I've been out of software and electronics development for quite a while. I figure until you get your primer up, I could get started learning about the Arduino, just need to know which one to invest in.


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 20, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> Just finished my windows updates so I could install HerbIQ. Nice Job LuciferX!!
> 
> In looking around briefly, I noticed a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

1. I could definitely add that, didn't think anyone would want to manually track that but can tie into the same sensor graphing logic.

2. Glad you fixed it, have not ran into that before.

3. Would be easy to enable, can turn it on for ya in the next release.

4. Either or Both, once kdn's hardware is written in that option will be available. 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 20, 2011)

I should have the MacOSX and Linux first release out early this week so everyone can use HERB.IQ. Initially they will have just the plant section and some of the options, I'll unlock the majority if not all of the windows version's options in future releases, shouldn't take too long. Will post the installer links here when it's ready

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is release 1 of the silverlight 4 version that supports MacOSX --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/68716#DownloadId=251454 

Lx


----------



## MidnightJoker (Jun 21, 2011)

I am using the Windows version of your software. Is there any way to keep track of your PH and EC readings when feeding/watering?


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 21, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 1. I could definitely add that, didn't think anyone would want to manually track that but can tie into the same sensor graphing logic.
> 
> ...


Cool, looking forward to a new release!

When I look in: Rooms>Sensors>Load Reading>Parse Format it has the option for the Sparkfun board. It looks like the software as it is currently can only configure datalogging for one board at a time and that board being the sparkfun usb weatherboard.

If I pick up an arduino mega board, it seems like it has all the possible inputs/outputs as the Sparkfun but with more capabilities, is this correct?


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 21, 2011)

Kdn said:


> As of right now here is the hardware breakdown.
> pc for your software and datalogging
> pc power supply for 5v, -5v, 12v, -12v, common ground(rev2 only needs +5v and +12v, common ground)
> arduino mega
> ...


I'm starting to source this equipment list and have a couple of questions:

Any links or keywords for the relays and sensors? 




Kdn said:


> I also love the fact for like 30 bucks you can have one serious bad ass cycle timer(small arduino, relay board, husky replacement power cord, catv cable)


Is the Arduino Mega the one to get? Or is it overkill? When you mention relay board, are you just referring to a breadboard with a relay on it or is a diy pcb?


----------



## Kdn (Jun 21, 2011)

RCP, sorry my reply is a bit late I have been extremely busy lately. You can basically use any arduino you wish (or any MCU for that matter, but this is beyond the scope here) but you should pick it based on your needs, for little stuff you can get away with an uno. I choose the mega for its number of ADC pins, I really didnt want to deal with multiplexing while doing prototyping. 

As for the items on the list most are pcbs I designed and have fabbed. In large runs the boards are very economical and they are really not so bad in singles too though it can add up quick. I have to cut this short here but will try and post more on this and give you some parts to look over.


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 22, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 1. I could definitely add that, didn't think anyone would want to manually track that but can tie into the same sensor graphing logic.
> 
> ...


For #1 that's actually already in there under rooms -> environment forgot I already did that


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 22, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> Cool, looking forward to a new release!
> 
> When I look in: Rooms>Sensors>Load Reading>Parse Format it has the option for the Sparkfun board. It looks like the software as it is currently can only configure datalogging for one board at a time and that board being the sparkfun usb weatherboard.
> 
> If I pick up an arduino mega board, it seems like it has all the possible inputs/outputs as the Sparkfun but with more capabilities, is this correct?


Yeah that sparksfun board was the first and so far only sensor it has support for but I'll be writing in support for kdn's work in the near future and that option will be available there. The sparksfun only does what it was built to and there's no option to go beyond, if you want to use more sensors or build something yourself you'll need an Arduino or netduino.


----------



## mc260377 (Jun 23, 2011)

This looks awesome - only problem im having is using it on Windows 7. The sizing is a problem with some of the buttons missing. I noticed someone else that had the same problem using XP and he changed the DPI settings. I have checked DPI settings on mine and they are normal but still having probs. Ive also tried changing the options for fill etc - no joy. Soz if this has been mentioned by someone else earlier, I did have a look through the thread but couldnt find what I was looking for.


----------



## yum114 (Jun 23, 2011)

MAC MAC MAC Pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeeee!


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 23, 2011)

yum114 said:


> MAC MAC MAC Pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeeee!


 I just posted the mac version on Monday


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 23, 2011)

mc260377 said:


> This looks awesome - only problem im having is using it on Windows 7. The sizing is a problem with some of the buttons missing. I noticed someone else that had the same problem using XP and he changed the DPI settings. I have checked DPI settings on mine and they are normal but still having probs. Ive also tried changing the options for fill etc - no joy. Soz if this has been mentioned by someone else earlier, I did have a look through the thread but couldnt find what I was looking for.


What about theme's? Can you try switching back to the default and see if that works?


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 23, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> For #1 that's actually already in there under rooms -> environment forgot I already did that


Nothing there. There is no 'environment'. 

Noticed a couple more things:

1. In Home>Veg/Clone status: Plants only show if a veg date has been selected. It would be useful to monitor how long a plant has been cloning for. You can kinda do this by selecting the veg date as the clone date but then the label is set to 'vegging for x days' as opposed to 'cloned for x days'. 

2. In Patients: It would be useful to know how much medicine I've dispersed to this patient and when.


Is this the best place to log bug/fixes/requests?


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 23, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> Nothing there. There is no 'environment'.
> 
> Noticed a couple more things:
> 
> ...


Oh you must be running windows xp, xp doesn't render WPF like vista/win7 so I had to remove notes and envinonment from being displayed or it would smash the tabcontrol together and you couldn't see the bottom section of every tab. 
 
I will reorder the tabs around to fit everything in, I already added notes back in the next release I'll try to squeeze environment in there too so you can use it.

1. Just move it to the clone phase and it will use the clone date, it's seperated from veg 

2. How about an events section under patients where you can log any type of activity in addition to disperments?

Lx


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 23, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Oh you must be running windows xp, xp doesn't render WPF like vista/win7 so I had to remove notes and envinonment from being displayed or it would smash the tabcontrol together and you couldn't see the bottom section of every tab.
> 
> I will reorder the tabs around to fit everything in, I already added notes back in the next release I'll try to squeeze environment in there too so you can use it.
> 
> ...


You're right I am running xp. Thanks for the tip using the phase, perfect!

As for the events in patients area, let me play with how you have events now, I haven't explored that area yet. It seems like a good idea but won't be able to give good feedback until some research.

One thought worth considering is having workflows mapped onto the software like usecases. There's a flowchart in Quickbooks that gives you a birds eye view but then you can drill down to what task needs to be performed:



The structuring of workflow and the drill down aspect are VERY useful. However I'm not familiar with your development environment so implementing this feature would be either super easy or not so much.

In a prior life, I developed with a combination of Rational Rose and VB. Usecases were the key in creating software way more user oriented and friendly. To be honest I've only read the first several and last pages of this thread so you might have addressed this before, my apologizes if so. 

All in all, I'm impressed with the program, it's pretty straight forward and not burdened with complication. Having it feature rich as well as simple imho is the holy grail of sd and at first blush with this project appears as if you are well on the way!


----------



## randomseed (Jun 24, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> I just posted the mac version on Monday


No shit, Ill have to give it another go now.


----------



## ozman (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice s/w I like it.I was looking for something like this for over a year.I was wondering will there be a linux version and an android version?I see the ones for mac and windows.But hey its still great software I will be making use of this.Thanks again.
Im running windows 7 ultimate and hope to be soon running windows 8.When I get win 8 installed I will let you know how it works there too.


----------



## 420Marine (Jun 24, 2011)

I believe he posted a linux version maybe 2 pages ago max..let me know how you like it though.I"m running ubuntu and haven't tried it...I think the android version he had developed something where you can update/check your status if your comp/phone where on the same network (I"m assuming this is some sort of wireless LAN connection.) It's a real nifty program might try that windows XP fix re: making it back to basic to see if I can get that damn fan data inputted LOL


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Jun 25, 2011)

Would just like to say thanks to whoever made this ! wish i had found it 2yrs ago


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 26, 2011)

smallclosetgrowr said:


> Would just like to say thanks to whoever made this ! wish i had found it 2yrs ago


Thanks! HERB.IQ has been around for just over a year now!

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 26, 2011)

Just posted the first Linux release, is running Silverlight 4 just like the Mac OSX release and shares 99% of the same code. The only difference is Linux doesn't yet support the out of browser security model so you have to use buttons to load/save/create data files. I tested it using Ubuntu 11.04 64 running unity, can get it here --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/69061#DownloadId=252938

Lx


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry for the newb question but Im running the OSX release and a lot of options are greyed out. How do I activate them? Thanks.


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 27, 2011)

NorCalTransplant said:


> Sorry for the newb question but Im running the OSX release and a lot of options are greyed out. How do I activate them? Thanks.


I haven't enabled them yet, have to go through each section and port everything over yet, check back soon and they'll all be enabled.

Lx


----------



## Bill Wilson (Jun 29, 2011)

This is simply amazing. I thank those who made this so much I almost get teary eyed. Unbelieveablely useful. I can't stress this enough, you have really helped/perfected so many others hobbies and lives. I will always tell others of this.


----------



## Bill Wilson (Jun 29, 2011)

Where can I find a help source for setting this up.


----------



## HuckFinn (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey LuciferX pretty sweet app, I only have 2 minor issues with it.

First i'm running 2 bulbs on 1 ballast for 2 different flowering rooms via a flip box.
i was thinking it would be nice if i could associate 2 bulbs with a ballast then list the bulb in the room instead of the ballast.
but as a work around i created a ghost ballast to make it work in the mean time.

second less important issue is that i couldn't get the app to work on my slackware system. moonlight(silverlight) seems to be working fine. i think i just dont know how to launch the app. used the install.html which prompted me to install sliverlight (which i did). now firefox just gives me a blank page when i load install.html. i tested my silverlight with this site http://bubblemark.com/


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 30, 2011)

HuckFinn said:


> Hey LuciferX pretty sweet app, I only have 2 minor issues with it.
> 
> First i'm running 2 bulbs on 1 ballast for 2 different flowering rooms via a flip box.
> i was thinking it would be nice if i could associate 2 bulbs with a ballast then list the bulb in the room instead of the ballast.
> ...


I've seen those flipboxes and even thought about getting one for myself, let me think about how I can incorporate that in and get back to you. For linux, after you get to the blank page right click anywhere and choose install. There has to be a better way to install it but I haven't had a lot of time to look into it yet so this is all I have, let me know if that doesn't work for you.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th everyone! HERB.IQ has been around for a year now too!


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats on the one year anniversary of this great software!

A feature request:

*Creating an event for multiple selected plants.*

In the Plants tab you can CTRL select multiple plants. The request is to apply a newly created event to ALL plants that were selected. In current version, the event only applies to the first plant selected.


----------



## LBH (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for developing this, you guys are the tits!

I read the first page here and d/l'd the full version and have been playing with it for a few hours so I haven't read the whole thread so excuse me for asking if its been covered but where do the phone versions stand? Thanks again!!


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 6, 2011)

LBH said:


> Thanks for developing this, you guys are the tits!
> 
> I read the first page here and d/l'd the full version and have been playing with it for a few hours so I haven't read the whole thread so excuse me for asking if its been covered but where do the phone versions stand? Thanks again!!


Thanks! I have an ASP.NET version you can load on a webserver and access from any wireless device on the same network but nothing naitive for any phone yet, eventually though!

Lx


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 6, 2011)

Im really stoned, I need your help,
could you explain to me what this is and how it will benefit me if I download it?
Lol no offense!


----------



## LBH (Jul 6, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks! I have an ASP.NET version you can load on a webserver and access from any wireless device on the same network but nothing naitive for any phone yet, eventually though!
> 
> Lx


Thanks fior the quick reply Lx.

Nice ol bud- the question is,.....waht doesn't it do....lol

It tracks everything you could want to track from ppms, ph's and feed schedules to bulb hours



Nice Ol Bud said:


> Im really stoned, I need your help,
> could you explain to me what this is and how it will benefit me if I download it?
> Lol no offense!


----------



## MidnightJoker (Jul 6, 2011)

This software is the shit, bro. You will be able to track all of your plants individually in your grow with this software. From start to finish.....Download it....

@Lucifer, I would love to see this as an app for the iPhone.


----------



## MidnightJoker (Jul 6, 2011)

LBH said:


> Thanks fior the quick reply Lx.
> 
> Nice ol bud- the question is,.....waht doesn't it do....lol
> 
> It tracks everything you could want to track from ppms, ph's and feed schedules to bulb hours


I want to be able to track my PH and PPMs...How do you track this in the software???


----------



## LBH (Jul 6, 2011)

Home-->reservoir status or veg status


----------



## MidnightJoker (Jul 7, 2011)

LBH said:


> Home-->reservoir status or veg status


When I look at my Home page, all it shows is the number of days my plants have been in flower and the last time they were fed. I am looking for something in the software where you can actually put the PH and PPMs in like you are able to with the temperature.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 7, 2011)

MidnightJoker said:


> When I look at my Home page, all it shows is the number of days my plants have been in flower and the last time they were fed. I am looking for something in the software where you can actually put the PH and PPMs in like you are able to with the temperature.


Its under rooms -> reservoir -> you have to change over to the "meter reading" tab from there. It will support taking and logging this data automatically soon too when KDN's arduino project is integrated in 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Im really stoned, I need your help,
> could you explain to me what this is and how it will benefit me if I download it?
> Lol no offense!


 I laughed out loud to that one, I think LBH answered your question well, let me know if you have any other questions.

Lx


----------



## MidnightJoker (Jul 7, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Its under rooms -> reservoir -> you have to change over to the "meter reading" tab from there. It will support taking and logging this data automatically soon too when KDN's arduino project is integrated in
> 
> Lx


Thanks, Lucifer!!! I have been looking for that feature. Again, great program!


----------



## 420Marine (Jul 8, 2011)

Lucifer..or anyone for that matter..I want to delete one of my display events "water" and change it to "Water" I've gotten rid of all the "water" records but I can't for the life of me figure out how to delete the stupid thing..it would be nice to overwrite it and capitalize it but I'll just take how to kill it.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 8, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Lucifer..or anyone for that matter..I want to delete one of my display events "water" and change it to "Water" I've gotten rid of all the "water" records but I can't for the life of me figure out how to delete the stupid thing..it would be nice to overwrite it and capitalize it but I'll just take how to kill it.


You should be able to just click on the row to select it and then hit the delete button


----------



## 420Marine (Jul 8, 2011)

NM I reloaded the program this morning and it's gone...thanks lucifer though..guess I literally needed to sleep on it LOL.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 9, 2011)

yeaa i love this program... i used to have papers layin around with all the flowering dates adn vegg dates etc.. and then id lose the paper.. then write another 1... then lost that... now.. all i gotta do is open the program and wallah! everything i need is right there. i LOVE that u can add picture to this as well. deff sumthin i like to do to be able to record different phenos and comparing cured budshots... very nice touch being able to add pics


----------



## WestStrandMan (Jul 11, 2011)

How close is KDN? I found some Arduino Stamps that could work. And they are even sold as a kit with probes. https://www.atlas-scientific.com/Arduino-ph.html. Love the software!!


----------



## Kdn (Jul 12, 2011)

I am working too much lately, and dont have enough time each day to get what I want done so everything has been slowed a bit. The short answer is I have a whole setup running, but I am always improving and am in the process of packaging the main portion with a wifi/bluetooth port to fit into a case. Those stamps will work fine as will phidgets, there are a few caveats you must use UART and if you want to hook more then one rs232 device up you must add another IC to multiplex, with my widgets you need to use a single analog pin/device a couple of my other sensors are I2C. If you wanted a ph widget I could have one to you for about 12 bucks for example. I am trying to get some documention up but work keeps getting in the way  (just as it did right now)


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 12, 2011)

Kdn said:


> I am working too much lately, and dont have enough time each day to get what I want done so everything has been slowed a bit. The short answer is I have a whole setup running, but I am always improving and am in the process of packaging the main portion with a wifi/bluetooth port to fit into a case. Those stamps will work fine as will phidgets, there are a few caveats you must use UART and if you want to hook more then one rs232 device up you must add another IC to multiplex, with my widgets you need to use a single analog pin/device a couple of my other sensors are I2C. If you wanted a ph widget I could have one to you for about 12 bucks for example. I am trying to get some documention up but work keeps getting in the way  (just as it did right now)


Better to have a working solution tommorow than a broken one today, I say take as long as you need to


----------



## WestStrandMan (Jul 15, 2011)

I was looking at the Panda II from www.ghieletronics.com. It is a little cheaper than the Mega, but runs on Micro.Net Framework. The micro-controller also has 4 UART ports. Just an idea. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't believe I'm just seeing this now... I have papers clustered everywhere with different notes n shit lol This should be awesome if I learn how to use it properly. Thanks! +rep for your hard work


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 16, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Can't believe I'm just seeing this now... I have papers clustered everywhere with different notes n shit lol This should be awesome if I learn how to use it properly. Thanks! +rep for your hard work


Yeah I don't write on paper at all myself ever, I used excel for a few years but needed something better so I created this, hope you find it useful! 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm almost done with 0.6.9, I'm finished with the seperate encryption piece too, it will be a seperate install I will release it after I do a little more testing. A couple new things in the next version, the home screen is customizable now, you can specify which phase you want to see, including custom phases and you are able to track by any of the available tracking dates. When you promote the plant to another phase, it will automatically set the date for that phase so you don't have to move it and then change the date too anymore. Added actual date to the report section and plot points to the sensor section so you know how many readings you are graphing. 


Lx


----------



## 420Marine (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like a great update..just to let you know I had to reinstall winblows last weekend and I had booted up herb.iq just the latest update. When I tried the Rooms>>>fan tab it had made the "empty room" default...worked like a charm no issues..however when I updated it with my file I was unable to re-add the fan to any of my exsisting rooms...is thier a way I can upload the file too you so you can take a look..win xp media center edition with all updates.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 16, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Sounds like a great update..just to let you know I had to reinstall winblows last weekend and I had booted up herb.iq just the latest update. When I tried the Rooms>>>fan tab it had made the "empty room" default...worked like a charm no issues..however when I updated it with my file I was unable to re-add the fan to any of my exsisting rooms...is thier a way I can upload the file too you so you can take a look..win xp media center edition with all updates.


Ya you can email it to me again, [email protected] 

Lx


----------



## jgusta0331 (Jul 18, 2011)

seems like a real nice program you got there but is it mac friendly and if not will it be in the future? thanks in advance


----------



## Pravius (Jul 19, 2011)

Using this on my MacBook pro. Yes there is a Mac download available!


----------



## jgusta0331 (Jul 19, 2011)

cool thanks Pravius. yeah i cant use it i have a powerpc mac and it requires intel. fml everything needs intel now. oh well.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 19, 2011)

jgusta0331 said:


> cool thanks Pravius. yeah i cant use it i have a powerpc mac and it requires intel. fml everything needs intel now. oh well.


Actually you can install moonlight and use the linux version still 

Lx


----------



## MomaPug (Jul 20, 2011)

What Fun!! I just finished adding 155 seeds!!

Thanks for the program, much appreciated


----------



## jgusta0331 (Jul 20, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Actually you can install moonlight and use the linux version still
> 
> Lx


thanks for the heads up but its a no go. keeps giving me an error message when i try to install moonlight. thanks again though.


----------



## 420Marine (Jul 21, 2011)

Just a heads up I got it going Lucifer that file worked nice..ended up trying to just install it in the same folder and overwriting the other file..worked like a charm.


----------



## Tsanford (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for the software!


----------



## RogueToker (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you so much! Are there fixes in the works for the tabs that can't be accessed on the Mac version?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 22, 2011)

singlee said:


> hi,i am sing!


Good to know!


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 22, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Just a heads up I got it going Lucifer that file worked nice..ended up trying to just install it in the same folder and overwriting the other file..worked like a charm.


Good to hear! I knew we'd get it eventually, I need to implement a consitency check and repair function during the upgrade process...on my to-do list 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 22, 2011)

RogueToker said:


> Thank you so much! Are there fixes in the works for the tabs that can't be accessed on the Mac version?


Welcome  Yeah I am going to finish porting the rest of the sections over, keep checking back for updates

Lx


----------



## Tsanford (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that too. I am also a mac user and I was glad to see you had a mac version. Can't wait until you finish porting it!


----------



## WestStrandMan (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey KDN, 

Any chance to get a look at the code for the microcontroller?


----------



## Kdn (Jul 23, 2011)

WestStrandMan said:


> Hey KDN,
> 
> Any chance to get a look at the code for the microcontroller?


What are you looking for, anything specific?
something like this would run your lights and a pump(ebb and flow) 
(relay on pin31,33)


```
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////
//Example Arduino code to run a light and pump
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 
#include <Time.h>
#include <TimeAlarms.h>
 
//PIN declarations
const int LIGHT = 31;
const int PUMP = 33;
 
//Alarm defaults
time_t defaultOnTime = AlarmHMS(18,00,0) ; // 6:00pm
time_t defaultOffTime = AlarmHMS(6,00,0) ;  // 6:00 am
pumpOnTime = 900; //in seconds = 15minutes
pumpOffTime = 13500; //in seconds - 3hours 45 minutes
 
 
void setup()
{
     pinMode(LIGHT,OUTPUT);
     pinMode(PUMP,OUTPUT);    
     Alarm.alarmRepeat(defaultOnTime,LightOn);    
     Alarm.alarmRepeat(defaultOffTime,LightOff);
     Alarm.timerOnce(pumpOnTime, PumpOn);
}
 
void loop()
{
      Alarm.delay(1000); 
}
 
void LightOn()
{
      digitalWrite(LIGHT, HIGH);
}
 
void LightOff()
{
      digitalWrite(LIGHT, LOW);
}
 
void PumpOn()
{
      digitalWrite(PUMP, HIGH);
      Alarm.timerOnce(pumpOnTime, PumpOff);
}
 
void PumpOff()
{
      digitalWrite(PUMP, HIGH);
      Alarm.timerOnce(pumpOffTime, PumpOn);
}
```


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 24, 2011)

Posted 0.6.9 for the windows versions

Upgrade --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/70624#DownloadId=262624

New Install --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/70625#DownloadId=262625

Lx


----------



## thcsupport (Jul 25, 2011)

As per my opinion best way is go through some marijuana related site. This will help you to know more about marijuana in details.


----------



## 671mmj (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice program. 

Any chance of a version for Android smartphones in the near future?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 26, 2011)

671mmj said:


> Nice program.
> 
> Any chance of a version for Android smartphones in the near future?


Nope sorry


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Upgrading from 0.6.6 to 0.6.9 did not work out so well! 

Backing up manually did not work in 0.6.6 (clicking button "backup" had no action). I exported to a new folder in HerbIQ root. When I tried upgrading to 0.6.9, the auto backup failed and suggested manual, which I already did. I clicked "convert" then installed. Then when I go into app, first new thing is Win7 asks if I allow HerbIQ to make changes to hard drive, I say yes. I load the app, but all my plant data is not there!!! I go to Import, but it also erased my backup folder in the root HerbIQ! I closed app and reopened - same thing - no data!

Is all my plant data/pictures gone?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 26, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Upgrading from 0.6.6 to 0.6.9 did not work out so well!
> 
> Backing up manually did not work in 0.6.6 (clicking button "backup" had no action). I exported to a new folder in HerbIQ root. When I tried upgrading to 0.6.9, the auto backup failed and suggested manual, which I already did. I clicked "convert" then installed. Then when I go into app, first new thing is Win7 asks if I allow HerbIQ to make changes to hard drive, I say yes. I load the app, but all my plant data is not there!!! I go to Import, but it also erased my backup folder in the root HerbIQ! I closed app and reopened - same thing - no data!
> 
> Is all my plant data/pictures gone?


What OS are you running?


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 26, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Windows 7 64-bit


Can you check all 3-4 of these directories for your data file? Obviously you checked 1-2 of them already but can you check those that you haven't yet below and let me know?

C:\Program Files\HERB.IQ
C:\Program Files (x86)\HERB.IQ
C:\Users\LuciferX\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files\HERB.IQ
C:\Users\LuciferX\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\HERB.IQ


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 26, 2011)

replace LuciferX with your username too


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was able to recover a previous version of HerbIQ 0.6.6 folder and copied to desktop. But trying to import the HERB.IQ.420 (only 3KB?!) file fails. It seems to look for 0.6.8 version perhaps? Should I delete HERB.IQ folder, install 0.6.8, try to import data and then upgrade to 0.6.9?


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 26, 2011)

never mind, I found the backup that worked in the virtual store folder. I now have the data back, which is most important. However, the pictures are all gone. Where do you store those and how to get them back?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 26, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> I was able to recover a previous version of HerbIQ 0.6.6 folder and copied to desktop. But trying to import the HERB.IQ.420 (only 3KB?!) file fails. It seems to look for 0.6.8 version perhaps? Should I delete HERB.IQ folder, install 0.6.8, try to import data and then upgrade to 0.6.9?


did you see your data file in any of those directories I listed?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 26, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> did you see your data file in any of those directories I listed?


 Awesome, in that virtual store directory copy the pictures subdirectory over the install directory, you'll have to overwrite the existing pictures subdirectory. They should all be in there

Lx


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Got it! It's all back, thanks buddy!!! That was a close call.

In the future, do you advise upgrading to incremental releases as they come as opposed to skipping versions? I seem to have some issues jumping from .6.6 to .6.9...


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 26, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Got it! It's all back, thanks buddy!!! That was a close call.
> 
> In the future, do you advise upgrading to incremental releases as they come as opposed to skipping versions? I seem to have some issues jumping from .6.6 to .6.9...


 You bet, glad you didn't loose any data. I'll put out 0.6.10 with a fix for this, it has to do with the path HERB.IQ is looking at to find your data file, I can make it check the old location and copy them to the new location automatically.

Lx


----------



## exclusiveghost (Jul 27, 2011)

Dont Forget To Like Rollitup on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/RollitupOrg/123363624389389 and follow them on twitter @rollituporg


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 27, 2011)

exclusiveghost said:


> Dont Forget To Like Rollitup on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/RollitupOrg/123363624389389 and follow them on twitter @rollituporg


fuck facebook and twitter

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 27, 2011)

Fixed a few bugs, posted as 0.6.10

upgrade --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/70779#DownloadId=263561

new install --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/70781#DownloadId=263564

Lx


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 28, 2011)

Upgrade 0.6.9-0.6.10 smooth on Win 7 64 bit. Good job!

A couple of points for the *Report tab, number of days section*:

1. The dates that are not entered yet (ex: not yet harvested/cured) are defaulted 01/01/1901. I think it looks cleaner and more consistent if you leave those blank, as you have in the Plants tab "info" area.

2. I suggest changing "Veg Start" to "Veg Time" (or Veg Period) and change the logic to calculate it. When I am in flowering, I care more about how long I vegged this plant for, rather than how long ago I started vegging. I'm in flower after all... Also, from a historic point of view it is an important number, i.e. I vegged this plant for so many days and it got that tall and yielded this much, etc... Currently, I have to do a manual calculation to figure out how long each plant was vegged for. I am not sure if you have the same logic for the other stages that always compares the start date of a stage to today's date. I think this has little value if I'm looking at a plant that I grew out a year ago. What do you think?


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 28, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Upgrade 0.6.9-0.6.10 smooth on Win 7 64 bit. Good job!
> 
> A couple of points for the *Report tab, number of days section*:
> 
> ...


Thanks, your input helped a lot! 

1. Yeah I can blank that out no problem 
2. That's a good idea, never thought about that, I can put that into the next version for sure and have it calculate for any phase change.

Lx


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome! Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## WestStrandMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Kdn, 

I like the look of the code!!! I was looking to get some insight into the temp and hum. code. I have a seal system that is water cooled. I am looking to see what code modes I have to figure out to auto exchange air in the sealed room. As well as code for turning on the radiator for cooling while the room is sealed.


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 29, 2011)

Good stuff. I'll have to try it out on my next grow.


----------



## ireeman (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey, i have downloaded the silverlite and herbiqstandalone but herbIQ will not open for me to view the files... please help


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 2, 2011)

ireeman said:


> Hey, i have downloaded the silverlite and herbiqstandalone but herbIQ will not open for me to view the files... please help


Use this --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/70781#DownloadId=263564


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 4, 2011)

loveweed2011 said:


> Get some free seeds aswell. I got some Lucifer from http://freecannaseedsoffer.weebly.com
> Only 10 per household or something but i counted 16 in my pack


Why don't you shove all 16 up your ass, maybe you'll grow a clue?


----------



## GTRacer2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Any chance of getting some way to view the data from the manual environment inputs? Perhaps I'm just missing it but I couldn't figure out a way to graph the data or view it collectively instead of just individually.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 4, 2011)

GTRacer2011 said:


> Any chance of getting some way to view the data from the manual environment inputs? Perhaps I'm just missing it but I couldn't figure out a way to graph the data or view it collectively instead of just individually.


Yeah definitely, I intended to do that a while back just never got around to it. Look for it in the next release

Lx


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 6, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Why don't you shove all 16 up your ass, maybe you'll grow a clue?


lmfao... funny shit lucifer. hahaha.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 6, 2011)

u know wats funny is i clicked the link in ur signature... and it obviously shows a demo of the program.. and i noticed one of the strains on there is gurilla grape.... is this a demo from ur grow? idek if u do grow or not.. but i have sum "gorilla grape" seeds... just curious oif theyre the same strain. purple erkle x double purple doja.. ive just only seen 1 other person grow this strain b4.... jsut htought it was wierd thats all. lol


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 7, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> u know wats funny is i clicked the link in ur signature... and it obviously shows a demo of the program.. and i noticed one of the strains on there is gurilla grape.... is this a demo from ur grow? idek if u do grow or not.. but i have sum "gorilla grape" seeds... just curious oif theyre the same strain. purple erkle x double purple doja.. ive just only seen 1 other person grow this strain b4.... jsut htought it was wierd thats all. lol


 Yeah same strain, I need to implement spellcheck within the app... Mine came from one of the last packs that got auctioned off after outlaw got busted. I don't really care for it by itself but it's been great in a couple breeding projects so far so I keep it around for that 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 8, 2011)

I have the encryption piece tested and believe I got the bugs worked out. I don't feel like building a separate installer so I'm going to bundle it with the next release 0.6.11 as an optional install in a day or two. It's a separate app and is compatible with any version of herb.iq, also if the main app crashes the data will still remain encrypted which is a nice benefit of having it separated. 

Lx


----------



## Pravius (Aug 8, 2011)

Loving the app lucifer. Was wondering if you ever thought about an additional module for tracking nutes. I know the event module is there but I was thinking about something a little more visual and easier to track when they were given how much and what was given etc? 

This program has already saved me a ton of time and I would not mind carrying your babies for that! Thanks again for all the hard work. Will be tossing you a donation soon as I get my patients taken care of!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 8, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Yeah same strain, I need to implement spellcheck within the app... Mine came from one of the last packs that got auctioned off after outlaw got busted. I don't really care for it by itself but it's been great in a couple breeding projects so far so I keep it around for that
> 
> Lx


thats funny cuz i looked up the strain with the spelling u used. and a diff strain came up other than the purple erkle and DPD... i have a floja plant. its flo x double purple doja... got a real nice dark purple color to it. if u ever get bored. stop by my thread and check out the pics of the floja. nice lookin strain. sux bout outlaw... made the Gorilla Grape adn Floja and magic merlin etc. become sum pretty rare strains now. =) glad to have a few


----------



## RogueToker (Aug 10, 2011)

Nevermind, fixed it with a restart.

Will there be an update for the silverlight version coming anytime soon?


----------



## YounqFresh (Aug 11, 2011)

How do i make my plant episodic .. SOUR KUSH OR SOME SOURT


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 11, 2011)

YounqFresh said:


> How do i make my plant episodic .. SOUR KUSH OR SOME SOURT


English mutha fucka do you speak it 

[video=youtube;oY0o2FHh64Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY0o2FHh64Y[/video]


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 11, 2011)

RogueToker said:


> Nevermind, fixed it with a restart.
> 
> Will there be an update for the silverlight version coming anytime soon?


Ya in the next month or two, will probably put out 0.7.x stable first because I have a few idea I need to get out of my head first but it won't be too long.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 11, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> thats funny cuz i looked up the strain with the spelling u used. and a diff strain came up other than the purple erkle and DPD... i have a floja plant. its flo x double purple doja... got a real nice dark purple color to it. if u ever get bored. stop by my thread and check out the pics of the floja. nice lookin strain. sux bout outlaw... made the Gorilla Grape adn Floja and magic merlin etc. become sum pretty rare strains now. =) glad to have a few


 

Ya I saw that, looks nice! Here's a pic of my last GG bunch, you can't really see the deep purple because of the HPS



Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 11, 2011)

Pravius said:


> Loving the app lucifer. Was wondering if you ever thought about an additional module for tracking nutes. I know the event module is there but I was thinking about something a little more visual and easier to track when they were given how much and what was given etc?
> 
> This program has already saved me a ton of time and I would not mind carrying your babies for that! Thanks again for all the hard work. Will be tossing you a donation soon as I get my patients taken care of!


Glad to hear it's being useful! I have a change coming for nutrients but it will still tie into the event system, I think you'll like it, should be out with 0.7.x soon

Lx


----------



## Pravius (Aug 11, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Glad to hear it's being useful! I have a change coming for nutrients but it will still tie into the event system, I think you'll like it, should be out with 0.7.x soon
> 
> Lx


<3 Much love mang!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 11, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Ya I saw that, looks nice! Here's a pic of my last GG bunch, you can't really see the deep purple because of the HPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice man. looks JUST like mine did. were the buds rock hard? i have trouble breakin up my GG. got a few more. might germ a few more


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 12, 2011)

ellunitiko said:


> Go fuck yourself you pig fucker


Your mom does squeal


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 12, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> very nice man. looks JUST like mine did. were the buds rock hard? i have trouble breakin up my GG. got a few more. might germ a few more


No not really, matter of fact I'd say it was the least rock hard strain I have right now, dense just not as much as the others.

Lx


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 12, 2011)

oo wow. well the tightness of the buds does have alot to do with the structure of the plant as well.. soo maybe thats why mine were tight... it was monster cropped... soo the nodes were very close. either way. i like the strain alot! wat else do ya got growin?


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 12, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> oo wow. well the tightness of the buds does have alot to do with the structure of the plant as well.. soo maybe thats why mine were tight... it was monster cropped... soo the nodes were very close. either way. i like the strain alot! wat else do ya got growin?


Here's what I have now, might look familiar from the screenshots on codeplex  I took a flowering cycle off to build a new room, tents aren't cutting it anymore for the size plants I like to grow.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 13, 2011)

Added encryption back, enabled environment for XP users, fixed the 1901 date on reporting, enabled running in 64 bit mode if your cpu supports it, and the status screen doesn't show you sensor data if you're not using it anymore

New install --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/71699

Upgrade --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/71698

If you have any problems let me know!

Lx


----------



## MomaPug (Aug 13, 2011)

Did the update. When opening the program I get the msg that there is both an "encrypted and unencrypted data file in this directory, do you want to delete the unencrypted data file?" When I say no, I then get the same msg asking if I want to delete the encrypted file. I don't want to lose anything, so I say "no" and then get the msg that "Program is exiting until you get your shit together"

I don't want to lose anything.....is my stuff now encrypted and I can delete the unencrypted?


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 13, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> Did the update. When opening the program I get the msg that there is both an "encrypted and unencrypted data file in this directory, do you want to delete the unencrypted data file?" When I say no, I then get the same msg asking if I want to delete the encrypted file. I don't want to lose anything, so I say "no" and then get the msg that "Program is exiting until you get your shit together"
> 
> I don't want to lose anything.....is my stuff now encrypted and I can delete the unencrypted?


Can you download this one and install it over your current install, it should give you the option to rename the unencrypted file so it doesn't conflict automatically --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/71698#DownloadId=269794

Lx


----------



## MidnightJoker (Aug 14, 2011)

Lucifer, I had a small suggestion. Could you please add the dates to all Height that is entered in each graph? As it stands now, most of the graphs just show a time not a date. Thanks.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 14, 2011)

MidnightJoker said:


> Lucifer, I had a small suggestion. Could you please add the dates to all Height that is entered in each graph? As it stands now, most of the graphs just show a time not a date. Thanks.


Yeah I can look into that, right now it's using the default behavior which seems to be based on the time you input but it probably can be toggled to override that and show days, will let you know when I find out.

Lx


----------



## MidnightJoker (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, man. 

I just tried upgrading to the new version and I keep getting an error message that the path is denied. I can't find any way around it. Help?


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 14, 2011)

MidnightJoker said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> I just tried upgrading to the new version and I keep getting an error message that the path is denied. I can't find any way around it. Help?


Where are you getting that error?


----------



## MidnightJoker (Aug 14, 2011)

When I hit the finish button to complete the installation. I'm running Win7 x64 and I have never had a problem with an upgrade before this.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 14, 2011)

MidnightJoker said:


> When I hit the finish button to complete the installation. I'm running Win7 x64 and I have never had a problem with an upgrade before this.


Can you see if this one makes a difference? http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/71744#DownloadId=270110


----------



## MidnightJoker (Aug 14, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Can you see if this one makes a difference? http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/71744#DownloadId=270110


I just tried it and I am still getting the install error. I'm not sure why all of a sudden this is happening.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 14, 2011)

MidnightJoker said:


> I just tried it and I am still getting the install error. I'm not sure why all of a sudden this is happening.


 try this one is a manual install, just point it at your install directory and let it overwrite all the existing files http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/71750#DownloadId=270157


----------



## MidnightJoker (Aug 14, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> try this one is a manual install, just point it at your install directory and let it overwrite all the existing files http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/71750#DownloadId=270157


I got a message that some files could not be downloaded, then it told me to reboot. I rebooted and it did not update my program to 0.6.11. I am still showing 0.6.10. I checked the folder I downloaded it to, Program Files(x86), HERB.IQ and I don't see a new .exe file.


----------



## MomaPug (Aug 14, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Can you download this one and install it over your current install, it should give you the option to rename the unencrypted file so it doesn't conflict automatically --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/71698#DownloadId=269794
> 
> Lx


Same results, same msg


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 14, 2011)

MidnightJoker said:


> I got a message that some files could not be downloaded, then it told me to reboot. I rebooted and it did not update my program to 0.6.11. I am still showing 0.6.10. I checked the folder I downloaded it to, Program Files(x86), HERB.IQ and I don't see a new .exe file.


Sounds like your files are just locked/in-use, reboot and try to install again before launching the program and see if it still gives you that error.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 14, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> Same results, same msg


Did you try to encrypt your data or is this the first thing you saw after you launched the program? Wonder if that is an old encrypted data file or not. You can go into the install directory and make a back up first if you want to be safe.

Lx


----------



## MidnightJoker (Aug 14, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Sounds like your files are just locked/in-use, reboot and try to install again before launching the program and see if it still gives you that error.
> 
> Lx


Wow, good call. I rebooted then did the normal install and it worked perfectly. Also, ironically, the dates are now showing up in the Height measurements. Thanx a lot bro!!!


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 14, 2011)

MidnightJoker said:


> Wow, good call. I rebooted then did the normal install and it worked perfectly. Also, ironically, the dates are now showing up in the Height measurements. Thanx a lot bro!!!


Good to hear! That's odd about the height, I didn't change anything but the charting library could take different code paths for 64 bit mode, will still see about making it more consistent.

Lx


----------



## MomaPug (Aug 14, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Did you try to encrypt your data or is this the first thing you saw after you launched the program? Wonder if that is an old encrypted data file or not. You can go into the install directory and make a back up first if you want to be safe.
> 
> Lx


This was the first thing I saw. So I went to the directory and opened it again, went through the same steps but asked me if I wanted to rename the encrypted file and I said yes...then it just opened without my getting a chance to put in a new name. Now it opens and my files are gone.

I take blame for not being sharp about these type of files/programs....but am very sad if I have lost the data I spend hours putting in. Even my 144 item seed list is a huge loss let alone the tracking of all my plants


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 14, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> This was the first thing I saw. So I went to the directory and opened it again, went through the same steps but asked me if I wanted to rename the encrypted file and I said yes...then it just opened without my getting a chance to put in a new name. Now it opens and my files are gone.
> 
> I take blame for not being sharp about these type of files/programs....but am very sad if I have lost the data I spend hours putting in. Even my 144 item seed list is a huge loss let alone the tracking of all my plants


If you renamed it you should still be able to get it back, go to options, then back, then import and try to import the renamed backup file, it should be named HERB.IQ.420.BAK. plus some random number. Let me know if you have trouble

Lx


----------



## MomaPug (Aug 14, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> If you renamed it you should still be able to get it back, go to options, then back, then import and try to import the renamed backup file, it should be named HERB.IQ.420.BAK. plus some random number. Let me know if you have trouble
> 
> Lx


When I open the program and go to options,the file showing is (x86)\IQ. when I go to import, the only file showing available is Herb.IQ.420 and when I try to import it I get the error "error copying file to install directory"

As I said, I didn't get to assign a name when asked if I wanted to rename the encrypted file, I clicked "yes" and the program opened....so did I lose my data file?


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 14, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> When I open the program and go to options,the file showing is (x86)\IQ. when I go to import, the only file showing available is Herb.IQ.420 and when I try to import it I get the error "error copying file to install directory"
> 
> As I said, I didn't get to assign a name when asked if I wanted to rename the encrypted file, I clicked "yes" and the program opened....so did I lose my data file?


Nope I think it's still there, I just missed a step. After you click import, in the filename box type * and hit enter, that should show you everything in the directory and let you import the file I was talking about HERB.IQ.420.BAK. plus some random number. Let me know if that works for you

Lx


----------



## MomaPug (Aug 14, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Nope I think it's still there, I just missed a step. After you click import, in the filename box type * and hit enter, that should show you everything in the directory and let you import the file I was talking about HERB.IQ.420.BAK. plus some random number. Let me know if that works for you
> 
> Lx


You are amazing.... I am back in the game, looks great. Thanks so much for not just the program, but also the dedication to keep everyone running smooth..... must be extremely time consuming!


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 14, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> You are amazing.... I am back in the game, looks great. Thanks so much for not just the program, but also the dedication to keep everyone running smooth..... must be extremely time consuming!


Awesome! Glad to hear you got it back 

Lx


----------



## medicine21 (Aug 15, 2011)

Running 0.6.10 now. Just read of some issues upgrading to 0.6.11, although resolved I guess. Saw a couple different options for the upgrade you listed Lucifer. Which one should I use for smooth upgrade?


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 15, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Running 0.6.10 now. Just read of some issues upgrading to 0.6.11, although resolved I guess. Saw a couple different options for the upgrade you listed Lucifer. Which one should I use for smooth upgrade?


The other builds I posted were just for troubleshooting, you should be good using the original link I posted which is this one --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/71698#DownloadId=269794

Lx


----------



## momo148 (Aug 15, 2011)

dope!+dope=this


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 15, 2011)

momo148 said:


> dope!+dope=this


Stull running and loving it!


----------



## medicine21 (Aug 16, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks, your input helped a lot!
> 
> 1. Yeah I can blank that out no problem
> 2. That's a good idea, never thought about that, I can put that into the next version for sure and have it calculate for any phase change.
> ...





LuciferX said:


> Added encryption back, enabled environment for XP users, fixed the 1901 date on reporting, enabled running in 64 bit mode if your cpu supports it, and the status screen doesn't show you sensor data if you're not using it anymore
> 
> New install --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/71699
> 
> ...


0.6.10 to 0.6.11 upgrade successful Win 7 64. 1901 date still showing in plant reports and I guess you didn't get the chance to change the logic for time period calculations. I guess there's always next release...


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 16, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> 0.6.10 to 0.6.11 upgrade successful Win 7 64. 1901 date still showing in plant reports and I guess you didn't get the chance to change the logic for time period calculations. I guess there's always next release...


 Actually I'm almost done with that for 0.7.0, I can probably have it done tonight or tomorrow night at the latest. I can drop you the .exe so you can use it now if you want. I haven't changed anything else yet either so it will be good timing.

Lx


----------



## medicine21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Good stuff, Lucifer. I'll wait for the official release, no worries, brother!


----------



## hotshots (Aug 16, 2011)

This is really cool, I am new to this site just looking for some info, then I came across your software It is good to see there are techies in this area too. The program has lot's of applications on growing. And the use of automating data recording with sensors is awesome, I hope the interfaces are going to be cheap and easily accessible for data recording. I am looking forward to showing people this software, I know a lot of people in the medicinal and none medicinal marijuana community.

Thanks: Jason


----------



## brainwashed (Aug 19, 2011)

I think I downloaded the software but I cannot figure out how to open it or find it. Can you help me? I am on a Macbook Pro!


----------



## dukeanthony (Aug 19, 2011)

Needs an option to slap the shit out of you when its time to water

other than that it looks very professional

Finances still doesnt work


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 20, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Good stuff, Lucifer. I'll wait for the official release, no worries, brother!


Here's a preview of 0.7.0 for you then


----------



## brainwashed (Aug 21, 2011)

I really want that program how do I get it for mac?


----------



## MidnightJoker (Aug 21, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Here's a preview of 0.7.0 for you then


Man, I really like the look of the new release. When will it come out?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 21, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


*wow an open source cannabis app... am i dreamin' or did i just hold the smoke in too long again.. Lol

---good job with the software, +rep .. gonna d/l later and give it a go

-cheers


----------



## dukeanthony (Aug 21, 2011)

Figured out the Finance Part


----------



## johnman2880 (Aug 21, 2011)

Im using this to watch my nutes and res changes and length of cycles.Thanx for the software its kik ass!!!


----------



## batf1nk (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for some great software to keep my autistic mind from melting without charts, graphs and statistics


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 22, 2011)

brainwashed said:


> I really want that program how do I get it for mac?


If you can't figure out the download you can go to this page, after it finishes loading right click and choose install --> http://herbiq.sourceforge.net/OSX/index.html

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 22, 2011)

MidnightJoker said:


> Man, I really like the look of the new release. When will it come out?


Can't say for sure because my time flucuates but usually its 3-6 weeks of development time for a minor release like that, enough time to fix something significant and/or add new features.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 22, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *wow an open source cannabis app... am i dreamin' or did i just hold the smoke in too long again.. Lol
> 
> ---good job with the software, +rep .. gonna d/l later and give it a go
> 
> -cheers


Yup, best one on the planet  Hope you like it!


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 22, 2011)

dukeanthony said:


> Figured out the Finance Part


Good to hear!


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 22, 2011)

johnman2880 said:


> Im using this to watch my nutes and res changes and length of cycles.Thanx for the software its kik ass!!!


Good to hear, I got more coming for the nutes and res tracking in the next release

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 22, 2011)

batf1nk said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for some great software to keep my autistic mind from melting without charts, graphs and statistics


Glad you like it, will have alot more graphs, stats, and charts soon!


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 22, 2011)

midnightjoker and medicine21 I posted that update to the reporting section that shows the time in period. Doesn't have an install so you will have to copy the updated HERB.IQ.EXE into your install directory, still registers as 0.6.11 since nothing in the data file changed

http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/72158#DownloadId=272990

Lx


----------



## medicine21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the "Days in Period"!!! Awesome, stuff!

One small item, though I am showing 0 days in the flowering period, I guess because I am in flowering right now. I see you've put the period duration only for completed periods, which is fine too - not sure which way is better, but I would probably put the days while IN period there as well, because a value of 0 is not logically correct for a period in progress and description "Days in Period".

I think it should be something like this:

Flower Period: if harvest date=0, then today's date - flower start date. Else harvest date - flower start date.

Veg Period: if flower start date = 0, then today's date - veg start date. Else flower start date - veg start date.

What do you think?

Thanks again for rolling this in!


----------



## johnman2880 (Aug 24, 2011)

johnman2880 said:


> Im using this to watch my nutes and res changes and length of cycles.Thanx for the software its kik ass!!!


Ok so I went to check my herbIQ and see what day I was in flower....well I guess it crashed because It had to be re-installed for some reason(I hadnt touched it so i dunno) and I lost everything so no more using HERBIQ!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

*so far so good, btw. it would be 'good' if you did back-ups on your own (just in case for the "oh shits")
but the thnx for the free software!! +rep

--cheers


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 24, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Love the "Days in Period"!!! Awesome, stuff!
> 
> One small item, though I am showing 0 days in the flowering period, I guess because I am in flowering right now. I see you've put the period duration only for completed periods, which is fine too - not sure which way is better, but I would probably put the days while IN period there as well, because a value of 0 is not logically correct for a period in progress and description "Days in Period".
> 
> ...


Yeah that will happen in any incomplete phase, the date is right to the left in number of days from now though, I could do something like the attached for the current unfinished phase


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 24, 2011)

johnman2880 said:


> Ok so I went to check my herbIQ and see what day I was in flower....well I guess it crashed because It had to be re-installed for some reason(I hadnt touched it so i dunno) and I lost everything so no more using HERBIQ!


uninstalling/reinstalling/repairing doesn't change any non system files so your data file should still be there somewhere, sounds like you already gave up though so NO HERBIQ FOR YOU


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 24, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *so far so good, btw. it would be 'good' if you did back-ups on your own (just in case for the "oh shits")
> but the thnx for the free software!! +rep
> 
> --cheers


Yeah I was thinking the same thing, automatic backup everytime you open and close the program unless you opt out is on the to-do list for the next version 

Lx


----------



## Truckn (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a really cool piece of software, and I think it has loads of potential

I am currently working on a project wherein I utilize an rs232 controlled relay board to control 12v peristaltic pumps for dosing nutrients in a mixing vat, and control solenoid valves and pumps with the relays as well. i believe integrating some of the commands provided by the relay board manufacturer (national control devices) you would add a whole ton of usable functionality with this software.

with badass software, and the ability to turn on and off circuits and open and close valves; e-gardening will blow up


----------



## Kdn (Aug 24, 2011)

I am just about finished with a nice unit to send off to lucifer that might interest you Truckn. I built a few controllers based off arduinos and have had good success with them, I also have a bunch of widgets made that should make our lives a bit easier. I have been meaning to write up a journal or a post for this but i keep getting sucked into developing stuff  I am going to get some better pictures of the controller as soon as I finish wiring it and send it off to lucifer, but here are a few of the widgets.

The first is a relay board(~15amps @ 120v) The second is temp(x4) and humidity and then pH


----------



## johnman2880 (Aug 25, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> uninstalling/reinstalling/repairing doesn't change any non system files so your data file should still be there somewhere, sounds like you already gave up though so NO HERBIQ FOR YOU


it erased everything when it reinstalled.I searched all system files and dug thru my pc like crazy and there is no files at all


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 25, 2011)

johnman2880 said:


> it erased everything when it reinstalled.I searched all system files and dug thru my pc like crazy and there is no files at all


Have you checked these 2 paths below? Also did you search for HERB.IQ.420 and DATA.ZIP both?

*C:\Users\LuciferX\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Progr am Files\HERB.IQ
C:\Users\LuciferX\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Progr am Files (x86)\HERB.IQ 
*


----------



## hempr (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi LuciferX, 

Trying to contact ya with no luck. Could you mail/PM me? hemprsoft on hotmail
Think we're after the same goals... http://hempr.heroku.com


----------



## WestStrandMan (Sep 4, 2011)

Kdn,

Any chance to see the code you are using. I am having so OutofMemory issues. You can PM it to me if you do not mind. 

Thank in Advance.


----------



## Kopitar (Sep 8, 2011)

The message i get when installing to a mac:

File not found

Firefox can't find the file at /Users/user/Downloads/HERB.IQ.SILVERLIGHT4.RELEASE.1 (4) 3/.\HERB.IQ.SILVERLIGHT4.RELEASE.1\INSTALL.HTML


Whats up?


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 8, 2011)

Kopitar said:


> The message i get when installing to a mac:
> 
> File not found
> 
> ...


Follow that path to INSTALL.HTML and just double click on that.


----------



## Kopitar (Sep 8, 2011)

*I have. When I click on install.html it opens a firefox page that has a link for me to click. It says:

Click on the local link below, you will see a loading screen, right click anywhere on that screen and choose install. 
HERB.IQ.SILVERLIGHT4.RELEASE.1\INSTALL.HTML

So when I do that, I get the:
* *File not found

Firefox can't find the file at /Users/user/Downloads/HERB.IQ.SILVERLIGHT4.RELEASE.1 (4) 3/.\HERB.IQ.SILVERLIGHT4.RELEASE.1\INSTALL.HTML

Silverlight is up to date. I have spent an hour trying to do this. 
 


*


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 8, 2011)

Kopitar said:


> *I have. When I click on install.html it opens a firefox page that has a link for me to click. It says:
> 
> Click on the local link below, you will see a loading screen, right click anywhere on that screen and choose install.
> HERB.IQ.SILVERLIGHT4.RELEASE.1\INSTALL.HTML
> ...


Sorry meant to say INDEX.HTML not INSTALL, once you open index right click and choose install


----------



## ghk.jason (Sep 10, 2011)

amazing software guys! Completely thought out.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Kopitar (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry man. I just don't see what you are saying. I can not find an index.html anywhere. Ive installed a lot of programs before and this one does not want to install on my MAC. I have followed all the steps to install and it just isn't happening. Too bad. I want this software.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 11, 2011)

Kopitar said:


> Sorry man. I just don't see what you are saying. I can not find an index.html anywhere. Ive installed a lot of programs before and this one does not want to install on my MAC. I have followed all the steps to install and it just isn't happening. Too bad. I want this software.


Click this link --> http://herbiq.sourceforge.net/OSX/index.html

After it loads right click and install, is the same version is just hosted on sourceforge instead of letting you download locally.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 11, 2011)

Quick update, Added a few things to 0.7.0, automatic backup, you can set the number of backups it will keep so it doesn't kill your hard drive. Automatic refresh so you don't have to hit the refresh button anymore. Added a nutrient mix section which I have screenshots of below

I also have an update to the sensor service I've been testing to automatically email you when one of your sensor variables goes over a threshold you set (IE too hot, lights not on, etc).

Lx


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Quick update, Added a few things to 0.7.0, automatic backup, you can set the number of backups it will keep so it doesn't kill your hard drive. Automatic refresh so you don't have to hit the refresh button anymore. Added a nutrient mix section which I have screenshots of below
> 
> I also have an update to the sensor service I've been testing to automatically email you when one of your sensor variables goes over a threshold you set (IE too hot, lights not on, etc).
> 
> ...


*woot another badass update  thnks brah


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 17, 2011)

Just posted 0.7.0 of the windows version, let me know if you have any problems.

new install --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/73533#DownloadId=282414

upgrade --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/73534#DownloadId=282415

Will be working on the linux/mac version for a while to finish the disabled tabs next 

Lx


----------



## MidnightJoker (Sep 18, 2011)

Lucifer, I really love the new upgrade to the Herb IQ program, especially the new plant report page which lists how many days of the phase the plants are in. Fantastic job! This program is the best plant tracker I have seen and saves me tons of time from writing down everything. 

Thanks again, mate.


----------



## cfh1985 (Sep 20, 2011)

awesome software!
I'm curious about what sensors work with it though? 1215 posts is A LOT to read through!


----------



## bobquan (Sep 20, 2011)

Your MAC version does not load it cannot find the file to install. Just an FYI


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 20, 2011)

cfh1985 said:


> awesome software!
> I'm curious about what sensors work with it though? 1215 posts is A LOT to read through!


Right now I tested it with the usb weather board from sparksfun but it would work with any serial port based sensor. I plan to add a lot more hardware support in when I have time.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 20, 2011)

bobquan said:


> Your MAC version does not load it cannot find the file to install. Just an FYI


 What version are you running of maxosx? I tested it on lion, it's just a simple hyper link pointing to INDEX.HTML in a sub directory. If you manually navigate to INDEX you should be good to go. Alternatively you can install it from here too --> http://herbiq.sourceforge.net/OSX/index.html

Lx


----------



## Kdn (Sep 20, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Right now I tested it with the usb weather board from sparksfun but it would work with any serial port based sensor. I plan to add a lot more hardware support in when I have time.
> 
> Lx


It sure doesnt help that I've been dragging my ass getting your setup to you I just about have its(below) brother finished and we'll have 2 exact copies for any troubleshooting needs. It needs a bit more firmware tweaking, but its beta cousin seems to be doing fine(spare the fact I had to add another wallwart to energize the 9th+ relay I had hookedup during allOn) and it will soon be in your hands!


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 21, 2011)

Kdn said:


> It sure doesnt help that I've been dragging my ass getting your setup to you I just about have its(below) brother finished and we'll have 2 exact copies for any troubleshooting needs. It needs a bit more firmware tweaking, but its beta cousin seems to be doing fine(spare the fact I had to add another wallwart to energize the 9th+ relay I had hookedup during allOn) and it will soon be in your hands!
> View attachment 1796883


 Ready when you are


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 21, 2011)

very nice program. is there any FAQ's or help files?

I am struggling in the nutrient section, particularly in adding nutes to the mix and feed.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 22, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> very nice program. is there any FAQ's or help files?
> 
> I am struggling in the nutrient section, particularly in adding nutes to the mix and feed.


Not for that but I can give you the jist of it, add your nutrients, make sure you set at least a total quantity. When you add the nutrients to the mix on the next tab it will subtract from your remaining nutrients, if you don't specifiy remaining it will copy what you entered in the total nutrients field. The 3rd tab you select the plants you are feeding this "mix" to and it will divide the ammount each would get if it was dispered evenly, showing in those plants events. I have a picture of it a few posts back in action too.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 22, 2011)

I won't be answering any posts for a few weeks, going to NorCal for a little while 

Lx


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Not for that but I can give you the jist of it, add your nutrients, make sure you set at least a total quantity. When you add the nutrients to the mix on the next tab it will subtract from your remaining nutrients, if you don't specifiy remaining it will copy what you entered in the total nutrients field. The 3rd tab you select the plants you are feeding this "mix" to and it will divide the ammount each would get if it was dispered evenly, showing in those plants events. I have a picture of it a few posts back in action too.
> 
> Lx





LuciferX said:


> I won't be answering any posts for a few weeks, going to NorCal for a little while
> 
> Lx


aw i get it now... I was putting oz.s and lbs. behind the number. I must think of it more in units vs measurements. thanks so much for making this!! have a safe trip, and enjoy yourself!!!!


----------



## Clonex (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice thread + rep


----------



## anymouse (Sep 22, 2011)

This program looks great and I wish I could install it.
Why does this require Silverlight/Moonlight to operate instead of the usual C++ source/ Python script/ binaries/ installer packages/ etc. I have never heard of silverlight so I installed Moonlight 2.3-0ubuntu5 from the Ubuntu 11.04 repository and when I opened INSTALL.html from the package with Firefox 6.0.2, it just told me to install Silverlight. So I did again through the web site provided by that html document, http://go-mono.com/moonlight/, and again it did not work. Am I missing something here that is not covered in the readme? Is there a normal installer package like a .deb or simple source code available? Every time I have to deal with Microsoft products, the whole process becomes a convoluted buggy ordeal.

Edit: I hadn't realized a plugin pack was needed so I installed the ones for mozilla and chromium. That leaves me at a circular loading icon when I run INSTALL.html with the right click options. I'm still wondering if there is a simpler way to just install this without using the browser.


----------



## ifoundnemo (Sep 23, 2011)

silverlight is a program by microsoft. its legit and free.


----------



## crosscountrykush (Sep 24, 2011)

I have developed a little utility that removes the marijuana icon from Herb.IQ and will even rename/change folders to something that blends in more in the program files folder than Herb.IQ. That is all this utility does is change the icon and locations(if you choose to change file locations this is optional you can also backup your current configuration.)

I will post up a link when I get some web space to upload on.


----------



## MidnightJoker (Sep 24, 2011)

crosscountrykush said:


> I have developed a little utility that removes the marijuana icon from Herb.IQ and will even rename/change folders to something that blends in more in the program files folder than Herb.IQ. That is all this utility does is change the icon and locations(if you choose to change file locations this is optional you can also backup your current configuration.)
> 
> I will post up a link when I get some web space to upload on.


I like my Marijuana icon!


----------



## anymouse (Sep 25, 2011)

I got an error when I ran it through a terminal but this is not really a tech support forum. I'll probably have to ask LuciferX about it when he returns and just screw around with it in my spare time for now. Can't wait to try this out, it looks like a hell of an upgrade to my image catalog, notes, and spreadsheet pain in the ass.


----------



## TRFXHD (Sep 28, 2011)

I like this program, my only issue was not being able to install it on my mac, OSX 10.6


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Sep 30, 2011)

Would love to see an app for ipad/iphone !!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

yeaa this is one of the best programs out there... i love the fact that u can add pics as well. adn its free too! it would be awesome if there was an app for ipods/android phone as well.. bu ti kno its probly gotta be alotta work. there are sum programs similar on the apple/android market.. but nothign compares to this program!!


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 1, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone could help me out, i just downloaded this on my macbook pro with lion OS and cant seem to find where it put it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 2, 2011)

i tried to d/l this before and didnt work but i tried today and it works!this software is too cool.i like it.


----------



## 420Marine (Oct 4, 2011)

@skeeterbob..I think a few pages back there's a MAC version I know it windows it would install into the "program files" folder


----------



## justcuz (Oct 4, 2011)

Great Program! I was wondering if it is possible for me to create a custom parsing scheme for my data coming from my sensors?


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 4, 2011)

hey hey justcuz try pm lucifer if u can pm yet.he would have the answers


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 4, 2011)

justcuz said:


> Great Program! I was wondering if it is possible for me to create a custom parsing scheme for my data coming from my sensors?


 
hey also if u get that working u should hook me up with ur system!


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 5, 2011)

anymouse said:


> Edit: I hadn't realized a plugin pack was needed so I installed the ones for mozilla and chromium. That leaves me at a circular loading icon when I run INSTALL.html with the right click options. I'm still wondering if there is a simpler way to just install this without using the browser.


When you see that circular loading icon right click and choose install, it needs higher level rights and can't run in the browser. I ported my existing codebase to linux/macosx, ideally it would be a native app but I don't have time to re-write everything right now so a microsoft-y port is all I can release for the moment.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 5, 2011)

crosscountrykush said:


> I have developed a little utility that removes the marijuana icon from Herb.IQ and will even rename/change folders to something that blends in more in the program files folder than Herb.IQ. That is all this utility does is change the icon and locations(if you choose to change file locations this is optional you can also backup your current configuration.)
> 
> I will post up a link when I get some web space to upload on.


I have a marijuana-less version of 0.6.8 in a seperate project called Plant.IQ here --> http://plantiq.codeplex.com/

I'll post updates from the HERB.IQ codebase every once in a while

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 5, 2011)

MidnightJoker said:


> I like my Marijuana icon!


Me too! I was thinking of making it bigger 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 5, 2011)

HydroDawg421 said:


> Would love to see an app for ipad/iphone !!!!


You can run it from a web browser with the ASP.NET version, you have to know you're way around IIS to get it working though.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 5, 2011)

justcuz said:


> Great Program! I was wondering if it is possible for me to create a custom parsing scheme for my data coming from my sensors?


Yup easily, send me a sample of the data format it's sending along with an explanation of each value and I can write something in for you.

Lx


----------



## justcuz (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for your fast reply! You are too generous! I decided to use the scheme that is in place cauze I only have 1 temp and humid and then 2 light to freq sensors. I see that the cells of data are separated by commas but will herb.iq need to parse the decimals in the temp cells? If there is a better place for me to ask these type of Q's please let me know. I am not familliar with PM that cbtbudz mentioned.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 6, 2011)

justcuz said:


> Thanks for your fast reply! You are too generous! I decided to use the scheme that is in place cauze I only have 1 temp and humid and then 2 light to freq sensors. I see that the cells of data are separated by commas but will herb.iq need to parse the decimals in the temp cells? If there is a better place for me to ask these type of Q's please let me know. I am not familliar with PM that cbtbudz mentioned.


Nope decimals are fine as that's what my sensor uses, you can ask questions here everyone else does 

Lx


----------



## FirstGrowOHNO (Oct 7, 2011)

Whers the ipad herb iq app?


----------



## motocycoplumber (Oct 8, 2011)

Just downloaded the herb software and I have no complaints so far . I am very impressed . I look at software daily since I own a computer repair business .


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 8, 2011)

So does this herb guide you on what to do depending on the days or is it like a diary to keep?


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 9, 2011)

id say dl and find out if its for you.for me its very helpfull.


----------



## dimyself (Oct 9, 2011)

This software looks AWESOME! just installed... going to try it


----------



## Big Red 2316 (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely AWESOME man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im trying to download it right now , its giving me some problems though it keeps saying framework work 4 has errors after I run the setup can you help me out?


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 11, 2011)

Big Red 2316 said:


> Absolutely AWESOME man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im trying to download it right now , its giving me some problems though it keeps saying framework work 4 has errors after I run the setup can you help me out?


What install are you trying to run and what OS are you running? It needs .NET 4 but the new install should automatically install that if its needed. You can try downloading and running it manually from here --> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=17851

Lx


----------



## oldandbold (Oct 11, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why I can't mix nutrients . It keeps telling me to check my shit. Also is there someplace to record plain waterings for those that grow in containers?


----------



## sincl9759 (Oct 12, 2011)

damn ill give that a try


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 12, 2011)

oldandbold said:


> Can anyone tell me why I can't mix nutrients . It keeps telling me to check my shit. Also is there someplace to record plain waterings for those that grow in containers?


did you put how much nute u had orginaly and how much is remaining?thats what prob i had i got that same msg.


----------



## 420patient (Oct 15, 2011)

As one developer to another - nice work, just looking at it now - and thanks for sharing, I as well as many others appreciate it!


----------



## Blaze23 (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## Esskayy (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, ill try it out and tell you how it is! cheers man!!


----------



## BamaBud (Oct 17, 2011)

Having some trouble installing on mac osx. looks awesome though. it says the Install.html is broken. any tips? thanks


----------



## organicness (Oct 17, 2011)

Did you right click that spinning commet or whatever it is for silverlight and tell it to install? And the mac version has most of the tabs unavailable. You can only track a plants height and growth stage (veg, flower, clone, etc). Kinda sucks for us mac folk.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 18, 2011)

organicness said:


> Did you right click that spinning commet or whatever it is for silverlight and tell it to install? And the mac version has most of the tabs unavailable. You can only track a plants height and growth stage (veg, flower, clone, etc). Kinda sucks for us mac folk.


I'm working on enabling the rest of the tabs right now, should have them all available real soon 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 18, 2011)

BamaBud said:


> Having some trouble installing on mac osx. looks awesome though. it says the Install.html is broken. any tips? thanks


What do you see when you go here? --> http://herbiq.sourceforge.net/OSX/index.html

Lx


----------



## D Man420 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hm, has anyone gotten it to work on the iPhone or iPad yet?


----------



## Evil6 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, this is really going to make my life so much easier. Thank you guys so much for putting time and effort into this, you prolly earned a shitload of karma points with this. I am definately pressing that donate button.


----------



## cowell (Oct 28, 2011)

D Man420 said:


> Hm, has anyone gotten it to work on the iPhone or iPad yet?


My question exactly.. do you have a mobile app for this? would be awesome to be able to take my tablet into my room with me and add info as I do it.


----------



## MidnightJoker (Oct 28, 2011)

To my knowledge, Lucifer has not made available an app yet.


----------



## newwb (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know if the programmer still posts here or reads, but mine worked the first few times, now it will not even open, I click it and get an error message that has an offer to send the report to Microsoft,...I decline..try again...same deal.
But would like to know if there is an issue with it and wind xp??
I'm so not sure what happened, I tried deleting it, but it's not listed under add/remove programs, and it isn't on my programs list when I hit that.(so I do wonder if it installed properly)..thought if I uninstalled and reinstalled...hope this isn't a malicious software...the download numbers weren't real high...
can someone please give me info?


----------



## D Man420 (Oct 30, 2011)

I use it regularly and love it on my lap top. But If I could get it on my iPhone. Omfg that would be amazing.


----------



## talon (Oct 30, 2011)

Are most of you guys using Android or iPhone? I want to start development tonight.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 30, 2011)

newwb said:


> I don't know if the programmer still posts here or reads, but mine worked the first few times, now it will not even open, I click it and get an error message that has an offer to send the report to Microsoft,...I decline..try again...same deal.
> But would like to know if there is an issue with it and wind xp??
> I'm so not sure what happened, I tried deleting it, but it's not listed under add/remove programs, and it isn't on my programs list when I hit that.(so I do wonder if it installed properly)..thought if I uninstalled and reinstalled...hope this isn't a malicious software...the download numbers weren't real high...
> can someone please give me info?



What version are you running and can you post the error you're receiving?

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 30, 2011)

cowell said:


> My question exactly.. do you have a mobile app for this? would be awesome to be able to take my tablet into my room with me and add info as I do it.


Yup I have an ios/android version in the works already, they both share the majority of the same code so they will be released pretty close together. I just got data syncing worked out with the desktop app so you can take your device(s) into your grow room and sync the changes back with the desktop app. I'll post updates on the ETA when I have a better idea but at least a month or two longer.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 30, 2011)

talon said:


> Are most of you guys using Android or iPhone? I want to start development tonight.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 30, 2011)

The next version of the HERB.IQ windows version will have support for MSSQL as the datasource (will continue to support the existing XML), you can download MSSQL express for free here --> http://www.microsoft.com/sqlserver/en/us/editions/express.aspx Should get better performance if you have a lot of records

Lx


----------



## D Man420 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm on the iPhone, can't wait for an ios version!


----------



## cowell (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome about the mobile app !

I have a question -
Is there a way I can group clones into like a sub directory? 

Here's what I'm finding - if there's a way to do it, please let me know?!

I have 8 plants that are mothers and set up in the mother sub dir... and I go and take 6 clones off every plant every couple weeks, I can click the clone button, and then # of copies... 
but I number my clones in runs right now as well, as I am doing some genetics work on my own seeds... so is there a way to set up let's say:

mother BBK... can I get her clones BBK1,BBK2,etc... so that they don't show up as 6 plants but rather a different sub list that has a name something like "BBK1"... so I'll know that all my 1st gen are in that folder.. I can go in there and make notes about each plant if I need to, but I'll have only 8 plant sub directories rather than 48 new plants in the mix every couple weeks.. then I run into the position where I have 96 clones and move 48 to veg, and take another 48 clones.. it's sorting through to make sure I'm move the right plants and makeing notes about the right plant.
Then when I move the plants to a different phase I can just move the directory to a new phase instead of taking all the time to double check every plant to make sure I have them all.

Thanks again for all the work, I'm using the latest release - You've put a ton of work into this so far, thanks again!


----------



## Greenpaw (Oct 31, 2011)

Love the software but it cuts off part of the words like "save" and "new" on my comp is this just cuz im on a tiny netbook screen


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 3, 2011)

cowell said:


> Awesome about the mobile app !
> 
> I have a question -
> Is there a way I can group clones into like a sub directory?
> ...


There isn't any grouping right now but I was working on a tree based view for the breeding section when I switched focus to the mobile apps. When I come back to the winapp and finish that you will be able to group them like you described. For right now when you are moving them to the same phase you can hold control and select multiple plants at the same time and move them all at once instead of doing it one-by-one.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 3, 2011)

Greenpaw said:


> Love the software but it cuts off part of the words like "save" and "new" on my comp is this just cuz im on a tiny netbook screen


Try to adjust your DPI settings and see if that fixes the problem, are you running windows xp on the netbook?

Lx


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 3, 2011)

hey lucifer you are good people.so helpfull and nonselfish.


----------



## HiPotency (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello to all, 
< This guy was wondering if anybody is aware of any simulation grow software similar to this> http://www.highgrow.us/ , but maybe a newer updated version since im finding this program very cavemanish =) thanks to you.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 4, 2011)

HiPotency said:


> Hello to all,
> < This guy was wondering if anybody is aware of any simulation grow software similar to this> http://www.highgrow.us/ , but maybe a newer updated version since im finding this program very cavemanish =) thanks to you.


 lol you sir are a moron


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 4, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> hey lucifer you are good people.so helpfull and nonselfish.


Thanks! Trying to earn back some karma for all my evil deeds


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 4, 2011)

lol can u add that rastaman to ur program lucifer.haha,you know appeal to the kids.


----------



## HiPotency (Nov 4, 2011)

yes so helpful and non-selfish/egotistic


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 4, 2011)

ha ok9post.


----------



## newwb (Nov 5, 2011)

My apologies, I just realized you responded...
I am running win XP and I am not really getting an error message..I just click on it and it will not open at all.
Perhaps now that I found it on my add/remove progs I shall delete it and try a fresh install..
I ended up paying the 14 bucks for the "only other" grow software that came up on google...not the best UI, IMO. and 2x it has reverted back to shareware where u can only log info on 3 plants(and lost ALL data!!).
I really like the UI of yours, a lot smoother.
I hope to be able to run it!!!
Thanks newbb


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 5, 2011)

newwb said:


> My apologies, I just realized you responded...
> I am running win XP and I am not really getting an error message..I just click on it and it will not open at all.
> Perhaps now that I found it on my add/remove progs I shall delete it and try a fresh install..
> I ended up paying the 14 bucks for the "only other" grow software that came up on google...not the best UI, IMO. and 2x it has reverted back to shareware where u can only log info on 3 plants(and lost ALL data!!).
> ...


Sounds like something is wrong with your data file, if you can send it to me I can debug it and fix it for you, if not you can go into the install directory and rename it or delete it. It should be in C:\Program Files\HERB.IQ\HERB.IQ.420 or C:\Program Files\HERB.IQ\Data.zip if you were using encryption.

Lx


----------



## newwb (Nov 6, 2011)

where would I send the data file to?
And thanks so much for putting so much into this program and allowing all of us to use it!!
~Carie


----------



## newwb (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh and I checked, it isn't even in C:/program files...and this time again not on the add/remove program list.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 7, 2011)

newwb said:


> Oh and I checked, it isn't even in C:/program files...and this time again not on the add/remove program list.


What about c:\programs files(x86\herb.iq 

or

C:\Users\LuciferX\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\HERB.IQ\ - replacing LuciferX with your username

Lx


----------



## rollandtoke (Nov 7, 2011)

Just joined the site, thanks for the software...a lot better than a spiral notebook.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 8, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


 I downloaded now I cant figure how to remove from computer... All my desktop files have a golden lock on them .. What is going on??

Love the product but do not want locks on my desktop files..


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 8, 2011)

phxfire said:


> I downloaded now I cant figure how to remove from computer... All my desktop files have a golden lock on them .. What is going on??
> 
> Love the product but do not want locks on my desktop files..


Didn't come from HERB.IQ


----------



## phxfire (Nov 8, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Didn't come from HERB.IQ


 YES it did.. it is the same lock on your software.. I saved it to desktop and put a lock on all my desktop icons... I can still access them folders but there is a lock on all of them exactly like the lock through out your software...

Does your software change any registry keys?


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 8, 2011)

phxfire said:


> YES it did.. it is the same lock on your software.. I saved it to desktop and put a lock on all my desktop icons... I can still access them folders but there is a lock on all of them exactly like the lock through out your software...
> 
> Does your software change any registry keys?


Nope doesn't make any system changes what-so-ever, has no reason to modify anything on your system other than it's own data files. Feel free to browse the source code --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/SourceControl/list/changesets

Lx


----------



## phxfire (Nov 8, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Nope doesn't make any system changes what-so-ever, has no reason to modify anything on your system other than it's own data files. Feel free to browse the source code --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/SourceControl/list/changesets
> 
> Lx


 I understand but by changing their own data files it locked my folders... I firgured it out...

For future problems...

Go to permissions for user and go to sercurity tab and change to allow...


----------



## justcuz (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm having an issue connecting to my sensors. I don't know how to get herb.iq to connect to my com port. I am sending the example from the sparksfun usb weather board and using termite (a terminal program) I am able to see the serial string.(9600 8-N-1) I tried to install the sensor service release 1 but the cmd window opens and then closes too fast for me to see what happened. (This might be normal i don't know) Then I try to run the service but it gives an error saying that it cannot be started in that way. I dont' know what I am doing wrong. I don't know what the sensor1 data path should be in the configure tab, I tried the test local connection tab and put in my com port and click start but it returns failed to connect. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 11, 2011)

cool stuff........


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 11, 2011)

justcuz said:


> I'm having an issue connecting to my sensors. I don't know how to get herb.iq to connect to my com port. I am sending the example from the sparksfun usb weather board and using termite (a terminal program) I am able to see the serial string.(9600 8-N-1) I tried to install the sensor service release 1 but the cmd window opens and then closes too fast for me to see what happened. (This might be normal i don't know) Then I try to run the service but it gives an error saying that it cannot be started in that way. I dont' know what I am doing wrong. I don't know what the sensor1 data path should be in the configure tab, I tried the test local connection tab and put in my com port and click start but it returns failed to connect. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Do you have termite open when you're doing a com test?


----------



## justcuz (Nov 11, 2011)

No, I did the first time I tried and realized that the com port was in use so I closed it and same problem. I unplugged the usb and plugged it back in and same thing and I restarted and same thing. I have never sent data to a computer before only lcd screens. I am using the µUSB-MB5 USB to Serial UART Bridge Converter. Every time I plug it in it is on com 5 but I still check to make sure.


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 14, 2011)

justcuz said:


> No, I did the first time I tried and realized that the com port was in use so I closed it and same problem. I unplugged the usb and plugged it back in and same thing and I restarted and same thing. I have never sent data to a computer before only lcd screens. I am using the µUSB-MB5 USB to Serial UART Bridge Converter. Every time I plug it in it is on com 5 but I still check to make sure.


Do you know if your sensor requires handshake enabled or not? I have it set to disabled in the app, other than that it is already using 9600 8-N-1 though. I can walk you through setting up the sensor service, you won't be able to use it until you can get a successful connection test since it uses the same code though so we need to fix that first.

Lx


----------



## justcuz (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you sooo much for your fast reply. There is no handshake right now I just have a pikaxe 18X set up to send the example from the usb weather board datasheet at about once a second.( I have 2 sensors that it reads then displays the readings on an lcd and then it sends the example. The actual data that I get from the sensors does not get sent to the com port because I want to get the connection working before I try to format my data to be sent to the computer) If I understand correct the app should connect to the port if there is data being sent or not as long as the port is connected and not in use right? I should have mentioned that I am using the newest version of Herb.iq and winXP home 2002 service pack 3. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## ScotZ (Nov 20, 2011)

very nice - cool software


----------



## TommyBoyz8 (Nov 27, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks whiteflour I'll PM you when I have it ready. Yes we have considered it and plan to make it an option in the near future as it wouldn't be that difficult to implement since both can use Linq as the datasource. We didn't want to make it the only option because people with only 1 computer might not want to install a database server locally.
> 
> Lx


I host my own website. If I had a "secret" unlisted directory, would my database work from there just fine? Will you be able to make an Android App (iPhone?) and that way, either on the PC or on the mobile App, all data would be the same and there wouldn't need to be syncing, unless you can do syncing either: A) via the same network (like when the PC and mobile app are connected to the same router), or, B) if the database behind it must be installed locally because they don't have my technical setup, maybe have an option for using DynDns, so the app can have a custom URL to link it to the PC app/database. DynDns is nice because it offers a free pc app that updates the DynDns database with your computers current IP address, which I find with most providers IP remain the same for a very long time. Days to weeks, maybe even months in a couple of personal instances. It helps greatly. I've even recently switch to FiOS. 25mbps each for up and download speeds. With this becoming the norm, I can foresee many people have personal home servers to handle all kidns of personal database-ing.


----------



## Sharkey (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice man. I'm an avid C# coder, if you need anyone on the development team let me know


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 1, 2011)

Sharkey said:


> Nice man. I'm an avid C# coder, if you need anyone on the development team let me know


For sure, shoot me an email [email protected]

Lx


----------



## Mark30g (Dec 2, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


Great software but more useful if you could get it on Android App, that would be great I have downloaded it and its great but I can never get on laptop because of my kids PMSFL.


----------



## rock lobster (Dec 2, 2011)

Very Cool! cant wait to see how it works


----------



## rock lobster (Dec 2, 2011)

And you made it available to mac users!


----------



## snicol (Dec 5, 2011)

THis is not running on my rig...running windows 7 and keeps giving me an error when I try to run it? It give me an error saying CLR error and a slew of numbers after it...im bummed


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 5, 2011)

snicol said:


> THis is not running on my rig...running windows 7 and keeps giving me an error when I try to run it? It give me an error saying CLR error and a slew of numbers after it...im bummed


Sounds like you don't have .net 4 installed? http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=17851

If you do can you send me a screenshot of the full error?

Lx


----------



## snicol (Dec 5, 2011)

Trying to install .net 4 and I get an error and cant install it? 0x80070643...any ideas?


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 5, 2011)

snicol said:


> Trying to install .net 4 and I get an error and cant install it? 0x80070643...any ideas?


Try running this from a command prompt with admin rights

secedit /configure /cfg %windir%\inf\defltbase.inf /db defltbase.sdb /verbose

Then try to install .net again


----------



## Scupra (Dec 5, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> I'm working on enabling the rest of the tabs right now, should have them all available real soon
> 
> Lx


Just read through soooo many posts trying to find out how to put pictures in using my Mac! Haha, I didn't want to post a question that a million people already asked. Good to hear you will be fixing that! Love what I see so far though


----------



## snicol (Dec 6, 2011)

Was on the phone with microsoft tech support for 6 hours last night trying to install framework 4. They uninstalled all of my framework, and could reinstall none of it. After 3 hours today they are sending me a new version of windows 7 ultimate. I also asked for the 9 hours of my life back...for that they had no response.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 6, 2011)

snicol said:


> Was on the phone with microsoft tech support for 6 hours last night trying to install framework 4. They uninstalled all of my framework, and could reinstall none of it. After 3 hours today they are sending me a new version of windows 7 ultimate. I also asked for the 9 hours of my life back...for that they had no response.


Sorry to hear that, let me know if there is anything else I can do to help.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 6, 2011)

Scupra said:


> Just read through soooo many posts trying to find out how to put pictures in using my Mac! Haha, I didn't want to post a question that a million people already asked. Good to hear you will be fixing that! Love what I see so far though


+rep for that, appreciated!


----------



## snicol (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks mate, you are perhaps the most dedicated person I have ever seen in a forum. I really appreciate the alacrity for which you respond, and I wish I had waited for your line of code fix b4 I contacted microsoft. Well at any rate I can hardly wait to utilize your software, it seems pure genius. I'll let you know how it shakes out when I get my new install. Thanks again mate.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm going to be releasing an update to the windows version of herb.iq in the next couple days. This new version will include support for a stand alone asp.net capable webserver (XSP). The ASP.NET version of herb.iq will also be included and can be turned on with the click of a button with the built in web server support. 

You'll be able to start up the winapp, hit the button to turn on the webserver and go into your grow with your mobile device (tablet,phone,etc) and update your datafile back on your pc with the web version (assuming you have a wireless network that goes that far). They both share the same datafile this way so there is no need to sync anything. 

I also updated the web version and added support for uploading pictures, just like the datafile when you come back to your pc after snapping pics and uploading them they will already by there attached to the plant in the windows app. I still plan on releasing a native android/ios app, this is separate from that and supports any device with a web browser (iphone/ipad/andoid/blackberry).

Lx


----------



## UGP (Dec 9, 2011)

there's over 133 pages, this is so awesome and so ridiculous at the same time. Is there some kinda write-up or wiki for this greatness? if not I suggest that a good idea, Id be willing to help as well. Also I see there is mac support but what about Linux , anyway we can get this to python or Linux someway, willing to help here too. could this tech. work with mono? 
Sorry for poor formatting, I'm practically sleeping on my keyboard.


----------



## UGP (Dec 9, 2011)

sorry, I'm a idiot, just clicked your link...
thanks for the great work!


----------



## snicol (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok so I have net framework 4 installed and now I get the error CLR error 80004005...please help mate im in need of your software.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 11, 2011)

snicol said:


> Ok so I have net framework 4 installed and now I get the error CLR error 80004005...please help mate im in need of your software.


Your .net installation is still broken, try running this to uninstall and cleanup what you have now --> http://cid-27e6a35d1a492af7.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Blog_Tools/dotnetfx_cleanup_tool.zip

Then try to do a fresh download and install of .net 4 again

Lx


----------



## snicol (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok thanks again man, ill keep you posted, one more thing...do I need all of the frameworks 1-4 or just 4?


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 11, 2011)

snicol said:


> Ok thanks again man, ill keep you posted, one more thing...do I need all of the frameworks 1-4 or just 4?


Just 4, it actually installs 2,3, and 3.5 at the same time too but you only need 4 for herb.iq

lx


----------



## snicol (Dec 12, 2011)

Success at last!!!!! Lucifer, incredible app man, thanks for all the help as well. YES!!!!


----------



## Rick Ratlin (Dec 14, 2011)

Love this program! The only thing cavemanish is me trying to calculate my timeframe with my finger on my calendar. This makes life so easy. I'm a mac lion os user and it was super easy to load. Can't wait for the photo upload update, if you need suggestions, a reminder about certain events would be useful, like icalendar or something. Great Work! The Skies the limit!


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 14, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I'm going to leave this but please, no more links, OK?


uhhhh, why?


----------



## potpimp (Dec 14, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> uhhhh, why?


You're right; it needs to go. If he can find an *appropriate* place to post it in my section I'll let it fly, but since you object to it being in your thread, I'll delete it.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 14, 2011)

potpimp said:


> You're right; it needs to go. If he can find an *appropriate* place to post it in my section I'll let it fly, but since you object to it being in your thread, I'll delete it.


Thanks!

Lx


----------



## Mark30g (Dec 15, 2011)

Why won't it work on the Galaxy S2? I try to download the Zip file but it won't finish the download thanx


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 15, 2011)

Mark30g said:


> Why won't it work on the Galaxy S2? I try to download the Zip file but it won't finish the download thanx


Don't have an android app


----------



## Mark30g (Dec 15, 2011)

When will the release date for Android app?, ill send a donation your way if possible keep up the good work and it'll be so much easier once released version for android.


----------



## SplifMcGee (Dec 17, 2011)

I am using the mac version, how come the only tabs that i can access are home, plants and options?


----------



## MomaPug (Dec 17, 2011)

I have been using your software for some time now and I am very thankful to have it!!

One question... Is there a way I can copy a field? I have over 100 beans in my inventory and I would like to copy the list...is there a way to do it? I am just a novice with data, so need basic instructions if possible...thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## Darkcasted (Dec 18, 2011)

Fantastic little piece of software. Definately a helpful tool for the multiple room/strains grower. Lots of easy to use options, and great tracking features. I can't wait to see what the finished product turns out like, especially after your fine tuning and tweaking. Thanks a ton for the great growers assistance tool. In the future, a seed bank inventory catagory may be helpful. It may already be there and I just missed it. Awesome!


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have checked DPI settings, they are normal 100% running windows 7

I tried uninstalling, reinstalling, I have the .NET 4 installed. I still cant get the GUI to show properly. I seem to have the button stacking problem others have referred to.The bottom of the screen is cut off, and the delete, save, new buttons have no text on them. Iv tried all kinds of different compatibility options. all with the same effect.

Id really like to get this sucker running right. Its an amazing piece of software.




Do you have any other suggestions for getting this worked out ?



* I found the PlantIQ 6.8, it seems to have a much better fit. however its still missing some text on the rooms page.


----------



## Scupra (Dec 18, 2011)

SplifMcGee said:


> I am using the mac version, how come the only tabs that i can access are home, plants and options?


He is still working on the Mac update that will let you use the other tabs. For now you can only use what is there, patiently waiting though


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 18, 2011)

Mark30g said:


> When will the release date for Android app?, ill send a donation your way if possible keep up the good work and it'll be so much easier once released version for android.


Still a month or two out , I'm having to re-write part of the windows app to make it work how I want first. Better waiting and having it done right, there are a few other android grow apps out there already but I honestly have never looked at them, I have heard of other ppl using them and had good results though.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 18, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> I'm going to be releasing an update to the windows version of herb.iq in the next couple days. This new version will include support for a stand alone asp.net capable webserver (XSP). The ASP.NET version of herb.iq will also be included and can be turned on with the click of a button with the built in web server support.
> 
> You'll be able to start up the winapp, hit the button to turn on the webserver and go into your grow with your mobile device (tablet,phone,etc) and update your datafile back on your pc with the web version (assuming you have a wireless network that goes that far). They both share the same datafile this way so there is no need to sync anything.
> 
> ...


This is taking a bit longer, having problems with it and want to make it's 100% so may be another week or so

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 18, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> I have been using your software for some time now and I am very thankful to have it!!
> 
> One question... Is there a way I can copy a field? I have over 100 beans in my inventory and I would like to copy the list...is there a way to do it? I am just a novice with data, so need basic instructions if possible...thanks again for all your hard work!


Thanks good to hear! You mean one plant field like height, weight, or a date or something? What are you wanting to copy?


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 18, 2011)

Darkcasted said:


> Fantastic little piece of software. Definately a helpful tool for the multiple room/strains grower. Lots of easy to use options, and great tracking features. I can't wait to see what the finished product turns out like, especially after your fine tuning and tweaking. Thanks a ton for the great growers assistance tool. In the future, a seed bank inventory catagory may be helpful. It may already be there and I just missed it. Awesome!


Thanks! Yes there is a section to put all your seeds, you can create your own custom sections too if you want something specific that's not there.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 18, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> I have checked DPI settings, they are normal 100% running windows 7
> 
> I tried uninstalling, reinstalling, I have the .NET 4 installed. I still cant get the GUI to show properly. I seem to have the button stacking problem others have referred to.The bottom of the screen is cut off, and the delete, save, new buttons have no text on them. Iv tried all kinds of different compatibility options. all with the same effect.
> 
> ...


What is your screen resolution set at? You should be able to change the scaling mode to "Fill" so that it doesn't cut anything off, it may look a little uneven if you have a really low and wide resolution though, like a netbook would have for example.

Lx


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 18, 2011)

I did play with the stretch mode, that didnt help either. screen resolution is 1400x900, 17" HP laptop.

Im not exactly a pc amateur either, I have played with every setting I can find. 

Whats weird is the PlantIQ program works, its just missing the text on the Rooms buttons ( delete/save/new), plus missing all the other features you have in HerbIQ. 


Im stoked to use this, just rackn me brain on this one... Im not a coder in anyway, so I wouldnt have a clue where to start to fool around with window size or what not....


stretch mode:


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 18, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> I did play with the stretch mode, that didnt help either. screen resolution is 1400x900, 17" HP laptop.
> 
> Im not exactly a pc amateur either, I have played with every setting I can find.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, this usually happens to XP users odd that it's happening on vista. I know what I can do to fix within the app, I will be sure to include that in the next release in a week or so with the webserver release.

Lx


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sweet, yeah that would be great, running W7 64bit. I dl'd this a version or two ago, wouldnt uninstall it, because I know you are actively developing this. I have directed a couple people that are working on hardware to your program, everybody really likes HerbIQ. 

But absolutely, if you know what to do then Ill be eagerly looking forward to the next release. Thanx for your time. i appreciate it, and the software...


----------



## MomaPug (Dec 18, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks good to hear! You mean one plant field like height, weight, or a date or something? What are you wanting to copy?


Plants tab, phase, seeds....just the list of seeds in that field....copy paste doesn't work and a screen shot wouldn't even get half the list. Thanks!


----------



## Mark30g (Dec 19, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Don't have an android app


Do you no when you will get it on Android App id support you if you choose to go down that root or would it be to much ov a difficult job??


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 23, 2011)

I have the webserver working correctly now and am almost done with the tab enable/disable section. Will post 0.7.1 this weekend 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 23, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> Plants tab, phase, seeds....just the list of seeds in that field....copy paste doesn't work and a screen shot wouldn't even get half the list. Thanks!


I'll create a button for you to do this in the release coming this weekend 

Lx


----------



## MomaPug (Dec 23, 2011)

That would be most excellent!! 

I will try to be around right when you do the release and are here to help with troubleshooting. Last time I updated I thought I lost all my data until you walked me through retrieving it...I really thought all my hard work was for not.....but you saved me!!


----------



## Mark30g (Dec 24, 2011)

Lucifer, have I got this right then in order for me to get this on my Android Galaxy S2 do I downloadthe zip file from of my laptop then send it to my fone?. is this correct would appreciate any info thanx dude


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 24, 2011)

Mark30g said:


> Lucifer, have I got this right then in order for me to get this on my Android Galaxy S2 do I downloadthe zip file from of my laptop then send it to my fone?. is this correct would appreciate any info thanx dude


Nope I don't have an android app, at the very least a couple months out. You could run the webserver on your pc and connect to the webserver from your android though for right now.

Lx


----------



## bmf725 (Dec 24, 2011)

I am having issues with this program. It has worked fine for about 6 months since i started using it. but now all of a sudden when I go to open the program it immedietly says herb IQ has stoped working. I uninstalled and reinstalled the program and no luck. Whats up with this?


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 24, 2011)

bmf725 said:


> I am having issues with this program. It has worked fine for about 6 months since i started using it. but now all of a sudden when I go to open the program it immedietly says herb IQ has stoped working. I uninstalled and reinstalled the program and no luck. Whats up with this?


PM me or paste the full error


----------



## Mark30g (Dec 24, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Nope I don't have an android app, at the very least a couple months out. You could run the webserver on your pc and connect to the webserver from your android though for right now.
> 
> Lx



How come so long away Lucifer?, That will be good on the Android plus i'd support it 
and probably every 1 on yer who got an Android As what you've done is awesome m8. Keep up the good work brought Awesome m8 work


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 24, 2011)

"As we all know, Christmas is that mystical time of year when the ghost of Jesus rises from the grave to feast on the flesh of the living! So we all sing Christmas Carols to lull him back to sleep." - Peter Griffin

Have a good one everybody!

Lx

​


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 26, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> I have the webserver working correctly now and am almost done with the tab enable/disable section. Will post 0.7.1 this weekend
> 
> Lx


Running into a few unexpected bugs with the web version that I need to fix before I can release 0.7.1, going to take a few more days. Sorry!

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 30, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Running into a few unexpected bugs with the web version that I need to fix before I can release 0.7.1, going to take a few more days. Sorry!
> 
> Lx


I think I got everything fixed, going to do a bit more testing tomorrow and if everything turns out good I'll post it then.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 31, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> I think I got everything fixed, going to do a bit more testing tomorrow and if everything turns out good I'll post it then.
> 
> Lx


Here is 0.7.1 upgrade for windows finally, let me know if you have any problems --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/79694#DownloadId=320219

Lx


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice, but I have the same cut off windows issues....


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 31, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> Nice, but I have the same cut off windows issues....


If you go to options -> tabs you can remove the tabs your not using like sensors and it should fit correctly. What resolution are you running at?

Lx


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 31, 2011)

1400x900 17" 

After disabling a couple features it does seem to fit better. It is a viable work around for me because I wont miss those specific things right now anyway .
The txt on the buttons is there  

Is there a way to transfer the PlantIQ file into Herb, or do i need to redo it? (no biggie, as there isnt much, jus curious)
*no need now, actually have way more detailed information in now. I really like this.

*A small recommendation i sposse, I didnt notice a spot for a air filter data. Most people would appreciate having that information available to them. like date purchased, hrs, and so on. I guess a input like the lights have in conjunction with ballasts, maybe make it a subheading of the Fans data.


some screens:










*HaHaHaHa- U funny Guy... love the comments after multiple attempts to delete the default "empty room 1"








* edit 

Im still learning the software now that I can finally check it out. this is a super awesome creation, my hat off to you. I can see this being a big help. 



A couple ideas:

1) Under nutrients- it would be nice to be able to save a nute mix as a general feeding.

2) it would also be nice to be able to rate nutrients used, so its easier to remember what we liked and what we did not.

3) possibly be able to create preconfigured nute mixes, with a reminder of when to use it. for the people who like to vary the strength of the nut mix as the plant goes through different cycles.

4) already mentioned being able to input charcoal/ air filter information. but ill put it here anyway.

5) under lights, it would be a good idea to include type of light, a lot of people use CFl's, T5's etc...
maybe being able to put in information like rated lumens, color temp, PAR, any of the different characteristics one might want to be able to track.



Sorry if some of this stuff is in there, I may not have found it yet.
im not criticizing in any way, just trying to toss out ideas, if you like them kool, if not, no biggie....


----------



## JamCE (Jan 1, 2012)

Just curious if anyone had an export file from one of their plants they were following? I saw an area to import files and export them? Might help to see other people's data to match their own to see what they have been doing wrong?

Anyone have any to share? just interested if such a think works and if so, how much it would help others to share?


----------



## randomseed (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep it up, MMJMenu was just bought out for a few million.
http://www.pehub.com/130146/weedmaps-buys-software-maker-mmjmenu/


----------



## 313native (Jan 3, 2012)

Im gonna put this in my laptop... ill look like Conrad on weeds. lol


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 3, 2012)

Something I notice, when I create a clone/copy of a plant, it inputs the Date acquired, and Veg Start date get copied over also. obviously this can be confusing.


----------



## mrmtt3 (Jan 5, 2012)

Super-liked software. Thanks for posting the screenshots which helped me to get a clear idea how exactly this software works. I downloaded it and giving it a try. I will post my review after using it


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 6, 2012)

Took herb.iq offline for a while to relocate the project to it's own site, no ETR but will post updates here when it's moved over.

Lx


----------



## kilo810 (Jan 6, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


Wont let me do anything. It says that the project hasn't been published yet.


----------



## nathy101 (Jan 10, 2012)

can i download this on a mac?? iv just gone to the website and its saying its not yet published??


----------



## e3.71 (Jan 10, 2012)

I want it for the iPad! Any chance that is in the works?
thank you For all your work! And at no charge too


----------



## agenttokie (Jan 10, 2012)

is this still available? I see you took it offline but is their anyway to get it still??


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 11, 2012)

agenttokie said:


> is this still available? I see you took it offline but is their anyway to get it still??


It's not hosted anywhere else right now, I'm moving everything to it's own site I will be back up soon

Lx


----------



## MidnightJoker (Jan 11, 2012)

Lucifer,

I love your software, but I have a question. I am done with my grow, harvested and cured, so how do I stop tracking these plants now? I am getting ready for another grow and I would like a clean slate. TY


----------



## ommpCaregiver (Jan 14, 2012)

I would love to help code on this project. But being written in a microsoft proprietary language is what keeps me away. why create open source software on a closed source platform?


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 14, 2012)

ommpCaregiver said:


> I would love to help code on this project. But being written in a microsoft proprietary language is what keeps me away. why create open source software on a closed source platform?


Blah Blah Blah get the fuck out of my thread hippie.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 14, 2012)

MidnightJoker said:


> Lucifer,
> 
> I love your software, but I have a question. I am done with my grow, harvested and cured, so how do I stop tracking these plants now? I am getting ready for another grow and I would like a clean slate. TY


I usually just delete mine but if you wanted to keep them for historical purposes you could move them to "dead" or create a new phase to dump them all in. If you don't want it showing up at all you could go to the install directory and rename HERB.IQ.420 to something else and it will regenerate a new data file for you to start over.

Lx


----------



## dr2brains (Jan 14, 2012)

Why can't i download software?


----------



## Arsin225 (Jan 15, 2012)

dr2brains said:


> Why can't i download software?





LuciferX said:


> Took herb.iq offline for a while to relocate the project to it's own site, no ETR but will post updates here when it's moved over.
> 
> Lx


Read dude... read..


----------



## Geniack (Jan 15, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Blah Blah Blah get the fuck out of my thread hippie.


Haha.. why be so rude? I would love to join in on this project, but I am afraid for the same reasons... but why not convert it over to be able to run it cross platform?
Just think about it...

Cheers


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 15, 2012)

Will be back up by tomorrow at the latest! Will post new links to everything when back up, sorry for the delay and downtime. Will also be posting 0.7.3 at the same time with some bug fixes, some of the 0.7.0 code was dumped in 0.7.2 inadvertently, doesn't affect your data file but if you notice something that was there and is now missing, that is why.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 16, 2012)

New site is up! Put 0.7.0 on there for right now, will have the next update up shortly. Site is SSL only --> https://herbiq.net


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 16, 2012)

new download links:

https://herbiq.net/HERB.IQ.NEW.INSTALL.0.7.0.zip

https://herbiq.net/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.0.exe


----------



## jarvild (Jan 17, 2012)

Haveing problems, installs ok but when i go to open says program has stoped responding


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 17, 2012)

jarvild said:


> Haveing problems, installs ok but when i go to open says program has stoped responding


Can you paste the full error?


----------



## buckz (Jan 18, 2012)

I would like to thank you for very useful software...now I can toss out the old notebook i have on my desk!


----------



## egykalapalatt (Jan 18, 2012)

A metric/imperial option would be nice!
Drag and drop for pic...


----------



## spitsbuds (Jan 18, 2012)

big ty from me to. just downloaded with no problems. this is what ive needed for some time..instead of notes here and there. diarys everywhere lol. great program ty for youre time and effort in making something so useful and free


----------



## jarvild (Jan 20, 2012)

*This is the error i am getting, tried deleting and reinstalling but still getting the same erroe. Windows 7 Home , Windows Office 2000 Pro
roblem signature:
* Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	herb.iq.exe
Problem Signature 02:	0.7.0.0
Problem Signature 03:	4e757c81
Problem Signature 04:	System.Xml
Problem Signature 05:	4.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06:	4d92f388
Problem Signature 07:	71d
Problem Signature 08:	0
Problem Signature 09:	System.Xml.XmlException
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	4287
Additional Information 2:	428787e46d5ffb7e063f5a3e5ef827a1
Additional Information 3:	3009
Additional Information 4:	3009b831e51419aacf4e16596e2bc1b2
*Read our privacy statement online:

*http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409
If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:

C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 20, 2012)

jarvild said:


> *This is the error i am getting, tried deleting and reinstalling but still getting the same erroe. Windows 7 Home , Windows Office 2000 Pro
> roblem signature:
> * Problem Event Name: CLR20r3
> Problem Signature 01: herb.iq.exe
> ...


Can you try to uninstall, delete the directory herb.iq in program file and then reinstall? The data file is left behind when you uninstall and that seems to be causing your problem.

Lx


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 20, 2012)

ey there LX, didnt you say there would be a 7.3 update? just wondering. Thanx man, im having a great time using this.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 20, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> ey there LX, didnt you say there would be a 7.3 update? just wondering. Thanx man, im having a great time using this.


Ya, I'll have the next release out this weekend to fix what I just broke

Lx


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 22, 2012)

looks sweet, thanks man


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 23, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Ya, I'll have the next release out this weekend to fix what I just broke
> 
> Lx


Sorry guys caught a nasty flu bug, will put this out as soon as I can eat and drink again 

Lx


----------



## dbkick (Jan 23, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Sorry guys caught a nasty flu bug, will put this out as soon as I can eat and drink again
> 
> Lx


be careful yo! those dumbasses mutated the bird flu! so anyway I looked at running your cool software early on(still have an early version) but lost interest and thought a calendar and note pad would work more better.........I forgot how to use a pen :/
Look forward to the update maybe (hope its really really user friendly) and get well soon!


----------



## jarvild (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear your feling bad! Just a few questions though. 1 I got the software to download and install but when i click on the desktop shortcut it looks like it is the exe. file is the shortcut even though i downloaded it to my docs and ran it there. Every time i click on it the OS ask if i want to allow the program to allow changes to the hard drive, I click yes and the program loads but doesn"t pop up on the desktop but loads in the quick start task bar and i have to open it up from there. 2 When i go to import my old files from backup i get a message that tells me that i need a data upgrade, when i click convert herb iq quits responding with the same error message i posted before, I tried to run the program in windows compatiabilty mode but to no avail.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 25, 2012)

Back to the living finally! Just posted 0.7.2 --> https://herbiq.net/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.2.exe

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 25, 2012)

jarvild said:


> Sorry to hear your feling bad! Just a few questions though. 1 I got the software to download and install but when i click on the desktop shortcut it looks like it is the exe. file is the shortcut even though i downloaded it to my docs and ran it there. Every time i click on it the OS ask if i want to allow the program to allow changes to the hard drive, I click yes and the program loads but doesn"t pop up on the desktop but loads in the quick start task bar and i have to open it up from there. 2 When i go to import my old files from backup i get a message that tells me that i need a data upgrade, when i click convert herb iq quits responding with the same error message i posted before, I tried to run the program in windows compatiabilty mode but to no avail.


Try uninstalling it from your add/remove programs and installing 0.7.2 upgrade

Lx


----------



## jarvild (Jan 27, 2012)

This is what i get now

just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'Ionic.Zip, Version=1.9.1.5, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=edbe51ad942a3f5c' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'Ionic.Zip, Version=1.9.1.5, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=edbe51ad942a3f5c'
at HERB.IQ.INSTALLER.Form1.FinishButton_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].

************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.239 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
HERB.IQ.INSTALLER
Assembly Version: 0.1.0.0
Win32 Version: 0.1.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Jerry/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Windows/Temporary Internet Files/Content.IE5/1ETRJ53W/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.2.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.236 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.
For example:
<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>
When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

I don't know, Never had any problems running on XP so i know the program works. Worked fine on this computer till i treid to transfer my old files from XP.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 27, 2012)

jarvild said:


> This is what i get now
> 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> ************** Exception Text **************


It's saying the file ionic.zip is missing from the install directory, can you copy that from your other pc?

Lx


----------



## jarvild (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry i hate to be a pain, i copied the ionic.zip file but what do you use to open it to run. When i go to the herb iq installation folder i see it in there. When i googled it took me to codeplex but i dont see that version of ionic.zip there. Tried installing on my laptop but like before when i open it it says need data upgrade when i click convert heb.iq closes with the same error mesage.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 27, 2012)

jarvild said:


> Sorry i hate to be a pain, i copied the ionic.zip file but what do you use to open it to run. When i go to the herb iq installation folder i see it in there. When i googled it took me to codeplex but i dont see that version of ionic.zip there. Tried installing on my laptop but like before when i open it it says need data upgrade when i click convert heb.iq closes with the same error mesage.


No worries, you just need to copy it into the install directory is all, don't need to run anything.

Lx


----------



## BouyScout (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanksssssss


----------



## Rick Ratlin (Feb 3, 2012)

Lovin the software Lucifer, just wondering if there is a Mac Lion OS update on the horizon? One issue, and the only, is that harvest and drying times don't show up on the home tab. Thanks!


----------



## MidnightJoker (Feb 3, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Back to the living finally! Just posted 0.7.2 --> https://herbiq.net/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.2.exe
> 
> Lx


Hey Lx, just wondering if the site is up? I can't seem to be able to get the new update, the page just times out. TY


----------



## jayallday (Feb 4, 2012)

No one really rocks with windows  would love to check out v3 on the MAC


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 4, 2012)

jayallday said:


> No one really rocks with windows  would love to check out v3 on the MAC


What????????


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 4, 2012)

MidnightJoker said:


> Hey Lx, just wondering if the site is up? I can't seem to be able to get the new update, the page just times out. TY


fuckin' shitty provider, I contacted because it was down for a few and they said "looks up to me" a few hours after it had came back up. If it happens again I'll move it somewhere else is back up right now.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 4, 2012)

Rick Ratlin said:


> Lovin the software Lucifer, just wondering if there is a Mac Lion OS update on the horizon? One issue, and the only, is that harvest and drying times don't show up on the home tab. Thanks!


Yup I plan to bring the macosx and linux versions up to par with the windows version, I'm looking into splitting the app into a core data processing app and a UI front end that can be written using a naitive toolkit to the OS it's running on (IE multiple UI's). More to come on that soon

Lx


----------



## 420Marine (Feb 4, 2012)

you may have your wish site is down now


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 4, 2012)

420Marine said:


> you may have your wish site is down now


Well what a bunch of fuck buckets! Is back up now but I noticed earlier when it went down again for an hour or so when you posted that message. I'll put a reliable-ish mirror back up until I get that bullshit fixed up, thanks for letting me know!

Lx


----------



## stoned.gnome (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah it keeps telling me the new directory (https://herbiq.net) cant be found.... does the codex site still work?


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 5, 2012)

stoned.gnome said:


> yeah it keeps telling me the new directory (https://herbiq.net) cant be found.... does the codex site still work?


Just posted the latest release back on codeplex --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/81775#DownloadId=338887


----------



## Kaiser Sose 3 (Feb 6, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Just posted the latest release back on codeplex --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/81775#DownloadId=338887


Hey bud I can't get the update to work. Keeps erroring out. I would give you the error messege but can't copy and paste it. 

Any help?

BTW Thanks for doing this, Very Cool Tool!!!!

Kaiser Sose 3


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 6, 2012)

Kaiser Sose 3 said:


> Hey bud I can't get the update to work. Keeps erroring out. I would give you the error messege but can't copy and paste it.
> 
> Any help?
> 
> ...


Can you post a screen shot of the error?


----------



## Scupra (Feb 7, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Yup I plan to bring the macosx and linux versions up to par with the windows version, I'm looking into splitting the app into a core data processing app and a UI front end that can be written using a naitive toolkit to the OS it's running on (IE multiple UI's). More to come on that soon
> 
> Lx


Cant wait to have full features!!!!


----------



## 360smoke (Feb 9, 2012)

This look awesome! Thank you so much to adding this. Can I write a blog about this on my site?


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 9, 2012)

360smoke said:


> This look awesome! Thank you so much to adding this. Can I write a blog about this on my site?


Absolutely!

Lx


----------



## hydronut (Feb 10, 2012)

Any idea when the Mac OS X version is going to be updated? I noticed on the download page that there isn't an option for anything other than Windows. I downloaded the Mac edition a couple months ago, but it so far only has one tab available for editing.

Thanks,


----------



## clobbersaurus (Feb 14, 2012)

Ez LuciferX, much respect for the great program! This is unbelievably better than the Excell sheets I've been using. I am having problems connecting to the web server, and even though the setup seems self explanatory, I want to be sure I've set it up right. Do you set the port to the same port that you chose when setting up Mono or do you use the 420 that you default? Do you need to run Mono before starting the server, and if yes how? I've put the laptop running it in the DMZ, tried port forwarding the default 8080, but still can't even connect locally; not sure where the problem is.


----------



## Homesick (Feb 15, 2012)

Going to be checking this out, keep working on it!


----------



## clobbersaurus (Feb 15, 2012)

One suggestion so far: enable nutrient feeding by room, and second the guy who suggested being able to save custom blends.


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 16, 2012)

clobbersaurus said:


> Ez LuciferX, much respect for the great program! This is unbelievably better than the Excell sheets I've been using. I am having problems connecting to the web server, and even though the setup seems self explanatory, I want to be sure I've set it up right. Do you set the port to the same port that you chose when setting up Mono or do you use the 420 that you default? Do you need to run Mono before starting the server, and if yes how? I've put the laptop running it in the DMZ, tried port forwarding the default 8080, but still can't even connect locally; not sure where the problem is.


Thanks! It automatically starts mono when you hit start, and stops when you hit stop followed by reloading the data file to get the changes you just made. You shouldn't have to do anything other than install mono and set the ip/port you want to use within' herb.iq

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 20, 2012)

Posted 0.7.3 of the windows version:

http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/82516#DownloadId=343727
http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.3.exe/download
https://herbiq.net/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.3.exe

Lx


----------



## Leviman12 (Mar 16, 2012)

any versions for mac yet?


----------



## cdtmcd (Mar 16, 2012)

This program is great...no more handwriting for me...fucking awesome...appreciate you guys so much.


----------



## Gamer621 (Mar 17, 2012)

Great software. Good job guys.
Downloaded & Subbed.

Question. Is there a way to resize the program window that actually rezises it rather than stretch it? Thanks


----------



## unohu69 (Mar 17, 2012)

gamer, check Options/View, stretch mode (play with the options see if that helps)

also, id go to Options/Tabs check to see if you need all the ones listed, if not uncheck them, shut em off, that will help a lot.


----------



## Gamer621 (Mar 17, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> gamer, check Options/View, stretch mode (play with the options see if that helps)
> 
> also, id go to Options/Tabs check to see if you need all the ones listed, if not uncheck them, shut em off, that will help a lot.


Unoh, I appreciate the help but I have tried all those options.

They either fill the resizes boxed, stretch the contents or both.
What it doesn't do is actually resize anything within the program. If I have to use a slide bar to scroll left to right, enlarging the entire window just makes the contents bigger within the window, As in I'd still have to scroll left to right, Just in a larger window.

Maybe I'm just missing something, But I doubt it. I'll continue to comb through this thread to see if this has been addressed.

Thanks!


----------



## unohu69 (Mar 17, 2012)

right, yeah the way the program handles the window resizing isnt really optimal, but Lucifer is working on a new GUI from what I understand (those posts are now gone since the hack)

Im sure these things will get addressed, he has been really good about updating the program and fixing things, and hey im not about to bitch about it, frikn awesome software for free.


----------



## Gamer621 (Mar 17, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> right, yeah the way the program handles the window resizing isnt really optimal, but Lucifer is working on a new GUI from what I understand (those posts are now gone since the hack)
> 
> Im sure these things will get addressed, he has been really good about updating the program and fixing things, and hey im not about to bitch about it, frikn awesome software for free.


/Agreed! I won't be bitching about anything with this software, I'm thankful someone like Lucifer is on the job and providing this for us. I just thought maybe I missed something.

I'll be keeping an eye here and will help anyway that I can. Thanks all!


----------



## phishtank (Mar 21, 2012)

Also interested if there is a version for mac....


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 22, 2012)

Gamer621 said:


> /Agreed! I won't be bitching about anything with this software, I'm thankful someone like Lucifer is on the job and providing this for us. I just thought maybe I missed something.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye here and will help anyway that I can. Thanks all!


Yeah I'm working a bit longer on the new version to do everything right/better, learned mistakes from my old work and won't rush this out until it's 100%. The old version should be mostly usable until then, it'll be worth the wait.

Lx


----------



## ginwilly (Mar 22, 2012)

very much appreciate the work you've already done, it's an amazing FREE piece of software.


If I could make a suggestion? if you could edit the first post to add save to desktop I think you'll save a lot of people some heartache and time.


----------



## OILHEAD STEEZINGHAM (Mar 23, 2012)

I love weed.


----------



## j.p.s.w (Mar 25, 2012)

Best software ever!


----------



## sixstring2112 (Mar 26, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> new download links:
> 
> https://herbiq.net/HERB.IQ.NEW.INSTALL.0.7.0.zip
> 
> https://herbiq.net/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.0.exe


this looks really cool,is it for windows or mac? or both lol.


----------



## MojoResin (Mar 29, 2012)

sixstring2112 said:


> this looks really cool,is it for windows or mac? or both lol.


As far as I can tell this is written in a .NET/CLR language, probably C#. That's Microsoft proprietary if you don't know, so I wouldn't hold your breath for a Mac version.


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 1, 2012)

There will be a complete mac version but not until after the windows version that I'm currently re-writing, also you can use .net to build cocoa apps via monomac --> http://www.mono-project.com/MonoMac

Lx


----------



## hovering (Apr 1, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> There will be a complete mac version but not until after the windows version that I'm currently re-writing, also you can use .net to build cocoa apps via monomac --> http://www.mono-project.com/MonoMac
> 
> Lx


Yes please on the Mac version asap.

You are made of the good stuff, keep it up.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 2, 2012)

Been using this for my clones and now veg cycle. Also put in all my finances from all the receipts I saved and I love it!


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 5, 2012)

MojoResin said:


> As far as I can tell this is written in a .NET/CLR language, probably C#. That's Microsoft proprietary if you don't know, so I wouldn't hold your breath for a Mac version.


naw im windows 7 here.just didnt want to try and download it if its not for my system ya know.think ill give it a try cause it looks sweet!!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Apr 6, 2012)

mac hahahahahaha was hoping it would die with steve getting ready to dl this and try it out thx for what i'm sure was a lot of work and hassle.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 9, 2012)

just wanted to drop in and say thanks for this software Lucifer.
I have only just completed my first small grow but I'll be starting a bigger project soon and your software will make keeping notes so much easier.

Thanks!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Apr 9, 2012)

I also want to thank u again i like it so far little buggy but sure you'll get it worked out.+rep from me on this one.


----------



## MrWeeds989 (Apr 12, 2012)

hi,

up until a few days ago, I have benn using the program through Win7.

After a hdd and Power supply crash, i went with ubuntu 11.10 on my new hdd. problem is, I am having a helluva time opening it. i tried moonlight, and reinstalling wine, downloading from codeplex, and sourceforge. I even looked for the sliverlight version, referred to on page 121, (or 122).. but the link is now dead. 

any suggestions? I love this program, and hope it works, but i do not plan on ever using windows, or mac again.


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 12, 2012)

MrWeeds989 said:


> hi,
> 
> up until a few days ago, I have benn using the program through Win7.
> 
> ...


You can use the silverlight version but it's super basic right now, most of the tabs are disabled -->http://herbiq.sourceforge.net/LINUX/index.html

After it says it's loaded 100% right click on the loading image and choose install.

I do plan on releasing a full feature linux version but I have a few things in front of that so it may be a while. 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is the mac osx version link too, same install procedure and same limitations -->http://herbiq.sourceforge.net/OSX/index.html

Lx


----------



## MrWeeds989 (Apr 12, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> *
> 
> You can use the silverlight version but it's super basic right now, most of the tabs are disabled -->http://herbiq.sourceforge.net/LINUX/index.ht​
> ​
> ...


Novell moonlight could not be installed because it is not compatible with firefox 11.0

also, in chromium, it loads to a blank screen 

am i doing something wrong?

thx for the help


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 12, 2012)

MrWeeds989 said:


> Novell moonlight could not be installed because it is not compatible with firefox 11.0
> 
> also, in chromium, it loads to a blank screen
> 
> ...


You don't see a loading screen/circle thingy at all? I tested in ubuntu and could use it in firefox and chrome both but had a problem getting it going in another distro. I ended up changing some permissions as root and I got it to work, don't recall what it was now though. The silverlight version is a PITA to run on linux and macosx that's why I never updated it again, I will have a gtk+ linux app eventually after I get these other 2 big projects out of the way first

Lx


----------



## hovering (Apr 12, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Here is the mac osx version link too, same install procedure and same limitations -->http://herbiq.sourceforge.net/OSX/index.html
> 
> Lx


Checking it out. Thanks LuciferX!


----------



## MrWeeds989 (Apr 12, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> You don't see a loading screen/circle thingy at all? I tested in ubuntu and could use it in firefox and chrome both but had a problem getting it going in another distro. I ended up changing some permissions as root and I got it to work, don't recall what it was now though. The silverlight version is a PITA to run on linux and macosx that's why I never updated it again, I will have a gtk+ linux app eventually after I get these other 2 big projects out of the way first (ipad version and re-write of the core)
> 
> Lx


the circular loading icon appeared, and when finished, screen went blank.


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 12, 2012)

MrWeeds989 said:


> the circular loading icon appeared, and when finished, screen went blank.


right click on it and choose install?


----------



## MrWeeds989 (Apr 12, 2012)

clicked the icon, it performed the install, and i got this error message when i went to open the program.

Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/mrweeds/.config/chromium/Default/Extensions/ldjmcjaammmjjilbjpacphekcgfnmdlk/3.99.0.3_0/moonlight/lunar-launcher" (Permission denied)

thank you for all you do, you are awesome, and the program rocks, which is why i am going through all this crap to get it working again, lol.


----------



## ommpCaregiver (Apr 15, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Blah Blah Blah get the fuck out of my thread hippie.


I see you have an interest to build a version using GTK for linux... That is awesome, I wish you had been nicer to me when I suggested you do something like this. If you start the code base, I would love to help, I am very profiecient in GTK with python and C++ as well as Qt (Pyside for python3 is what I write for work atm) python and c++. I like to use glade for gui design and I code in gedit (yep Im the type of guy that doesn't use an IDE very often due to the abstraction it creates between me and my executable.)

I recently ordered a beaglebone to do my next hardware development on, as I have extended what is capable on an arduino mega with ethernet shield and sd card. You should check by my open source project on github called openGreenhouse. The software and tracking capabilities are very far behind yours, but the hardware and physical are where I specialize. 

^and Im just jokingly busting your balls a bit up there with the quote you said to me a year ago or so. Yeah Im an old hippie in Oregon, and a software engineer... But I am just trying to help Gaia and was trying to see if you would be interested in not using a vulnerable microsoft proprietary software stack  Im glad to read that you are.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Apr 15, 2012)

Just thought i'd say mine's been running fine on chrome.


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 30, 2012)

dude / dudes/dudets this thing rocks i can wait to watch my computer plant grow after i input this grow session.. will keep it posted thanks again


----------



## giantsalwayswin (May 1, 2012)

recieving this error

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'Ionic.Zip, Version=1.9.1.5, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=edbe51ad942a3f5c' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'Ionic.Zip, Version=1.9.1.5, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=edbe51ad942a3f5c'
at HERB.IQ.INSTALLER.Form1.FinishButton_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].

************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.239 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
HERB.IQ.INSTALLER
Assembly Version: 0.1.0.0
Win32 Version: 0.1.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Andrew/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Windows/Temporary Internet Files/Content.IE5/HNXZS5UZ/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.3.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.276 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.258 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.
For example:
<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>
When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## LuciferX (May 2, 2012)

giantsalwayswin said:


> recieving this error
> 
> See the end of this message for details on invoking
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> ...


Try to run the install off your desktop


----------



## SPONGLE (May 4, 2012)

Any ideas why days are displayed like this?

19,3247924018877.0 days tracking LSD - 1
19,3247924018877.0 days tracking LSD - 2
19,3247924018877.0 days tracking LSD - 3
19,3247924018877.0 days tracking LSD - 4

Thanks LuciferX! for all the work you do. Great program.


----------



## CharlieFarlie (May 7, 2012)

Hey peaple my Plants are about a length of a hand, when does the bud come out (if they are female) ? And do they grow faster after a while .. ? Any tips ?
Thanks


----------



## joshuaaa (May 10, 2012)

this is cool


----------



## LuciferX (May 10, 2012)

CharlieFarlie said:


> Hey peaple my Plants are about a length of a hand, when does the bud come out (if they are female) ? And do they grow faster after a while .. ? Any tips ?
> Thanks


The buds grow in the root system like carrots, dump as much bleach on your plants as you can find it will turn them all female!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amaximus (May 10, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> The buds grow in the root system like carrots, dump as much bleach on your plants as you can find it will turn them all female!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tsk, Tsk, Tsk! Lol.


----------



## LuciferX (May 10, 2012)

CharlieFarlie said:


> Hey peaple my Plants are about a length of a hand, when does the bud come out (if they are female) ? And do they grow faster after a while .. ? Any tips ?
> Thanks


I kid I kid! You probably want to start out here though, this isn't really the place to post questions like that --> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 10, 2012)

joshuaaa said:


> this is cool


Thank you Mr. Nazi Zombie


----------



## Amaximus (May 10, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Thank you Mr. Nazi Zombie


*Dead Snow (aka Død snø)* - What a great movie!


----------



## jafooli (May 15, 2012)

hi guys, ive got a problem with the .7.3 update, I get this error

could not load file or assembly 'Ionic.Zip, version=1.9.1.5
Culture=neutral. Publickeytoken=edbe51ad942a3f5c' or one of its dependencies. the system cannot find the file specified

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'Ionic.Zip, Version=1.9.1.5, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=edbe51ad942a3f5c' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'Ionic.Zip, Version=1.9.1.5, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=edbe51ad942a3f5c'
at HERB.IQ.INSTALLER.Form1.FinishButton_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 (RTMGDR.030319-2600)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
HERB.IQ.INSTALLER
Assembly Version: 0.1.0.0
Win32 Version: 0.1.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/jafooli/Downloads/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.3.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

Is there something I can do to fix the problem?

cheers, its a great program


----------



## KoonDawg (May 21, 2012)

Great software, thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## LuciferX (May 25, 2012)

jafooli said:


> Is there something I can do to fix the problem?
> 
> cheers, its a great program


Run the installer off your desktop to get around that bug, will fix this in the next version.

Lx


----------



## Bluejeans (May 25, 2012)

I'd like to add my thanks for this awesome program. I have been using it for about a month now and I have my whole seed collection (58 strains) entered so that the hard work is done when I decide to germinate one! Lovin' the program.


----------



## jonnydox19 (May 26, 2012)

when will you bring it out for mac?


----------



## st0ned (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow this looks like a nice tool! Thanks for taking the time to code/share it with us.


----------



## Swayone (Jun 9, 2012)

hey whats sup man.im new to this so yea i was wondering if you could tell me if my crops are doing well..they dont look like there dyeing but i just need more advice to see if i could do something better..


----------



## codexcannabis (Jun 11, 2012)

This tool looks awesome, definitely going to try this out


----------



## 1990mk (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi LuciferX, I installed your program on Mac OSX and the program is running fine but i have a question. How can I get the newest version of your program on my Mac? In the version that I have, many of the tabs are unclickable and the program in general seems like an older version.


----------



## markoo (Jun 12, 2012)

f***k Microshit!!


----------



## ryan1918 (Jun 12, 2012)

seems cool I'm trying it out see how it goes


----------



## ManishWayz (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm going to be checking out this software shortly, it sounds like a great program!


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 13, 2012)

Just curious... Any updates on the way Lucifer?

Still love this software...


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 13, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Just curious... Any updates on the way Lucifer?
> 
> Still love this software...


For sure! I ended up re-writing most of the program before writing the UI and am still caught up in that, will probably put out another release or two with the old UI and new installer before the new UI is released. I have MSSQL support working and should have MySQL as well before the next update, so you don't have to use the local XML file anymore and you can encrypt your data in real time. Works much better for sensor logging too when you have multiple sensors.

Lx


----------



## hovering (Jun 13, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> For sure! I ended up re-writing most of the program before writing the UI and am still caught up in that, will probably put out another release or two with the old UI and new installer before the new UI is released. I have MSSQL support working and should have MySQL as well before the next update, so you don't have to use the local XML file anymore and you can encrypt your data in real time. Works much better for sensor logging too when you have multiple sensors.
> 
> Lx


+ rep for you my friend.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 14, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> For sure! I ended up re-writing most of the program before writing the UI and am still caught up in that, will probably put out another release or two with the old UI and new installer before the new UI is released. I have MSSQL support working and should have MySQL as well before the next update, so you don't have to use the local XML file anymore and you can encrypt your data in real time. Works much better for sensor logging too when you have multiple sensors.
> 
> Lx


Great to hear! I look forward to it. It's amazing the time this little prog saves. Not to mention all the post it notes. lol.

As always, Thanks for your contributions and if you ever need a hand with anything...


----------



## omdogg (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you have a .DMG installer?


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 14, 2012)

omdogg said:


> Do you have a .DMG installer?


Nah, my old mac and linux version was based on silverlight but it was pretty basic and I dumped it after mono abandoned moonlight which was required for the linux version. The next version will be an actual mac app, keep checking back should be done in the next few months.

Lx


----------



## Bluejeans (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a great program and I am really loving it. I have a question. Is there a way to track "transition" time? I like to know how long a girl goes from the time I put her in 12/12 until she begin true buds. It's not a big deal, just something I'd like.

Thanks for a superb program. I've shared the link with lots of folks.


----------



## pswifts (Jun 17, 2012)

Enjoyed that. Thanks for the forum.


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

hey there.. im trying to see if i can export my file on here, or remember where i downloaded it... its a computer program i got from a supplier, that lets you do grow journals, add whatever nutrients u like if there not on the list already & u can send it in to add it to the info bank.. same with seeds... same with cuttings... its an amazing program for free.. and if your a commercial grower, it help u keep track of exactly how much fert your using, and the results etc.. even warn you when u running out

called "My Garden" 
soon as i find what stroe i got the free software Ill make a thread so everyone who wants to use it can! One!


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 22, 2012)

GuerillaGrowers said:


> hey there.. im trying to see if i can export my file on here, or remember where i downloaded it... its a computer program i got from a supplier, that lets you do grow journals, add whatever nutrients u like if there not on the list already & u can send it in to add it to the info bank.. same with seeds... same with cuttings... its an amazing program for free.. and if your a commercial grower, it help u keep track of exactly how much fert your using, and the results etc.. even warn you when u running out
> 
> called "My Garden"
> soon as i find what stroe i got the free software Ill make a thread so everyone who wants to use it can! One!


Smoke Weed not crack


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

never heard of it


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

personally never used a computer to monitor my grow.. thinking of trying it though


----------



## ManishWayz (Jun 22, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Nah, my old mac and linux version was based on silverlight but it was pretty basic and I dumped it after mono abandoned moonlight which was required for the linux version. The next version will be an actual mac app, keep checking back should be done in the next few months.
> 
> Lx


The app is great, just trying to really figure out how to input all the right info. So based on your statement, are you going to be doing away with the PC app?


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 22, 2012)

ManishWayz said:


> The app is great, just trying to really figure out how to input all the right info. So based on your statement, are you going to be doing away with the PC app?


Thanks, PC app is being re-written but is never going away. Just re-structuring to work around some existing limitations and for future plans I have that I want to implement.

Lx


----------



## 90cody (Jun 23, 2012)

i tried to download update and got this..

error message

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'Ionic.Zip, Version=1.9.1.5, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=edbe51ad942a3f5c' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'Ionic.Zip, Version=1.9.1.5, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=edbe51ad942a3f5c'

and it wont let me continue??


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 24, 2012)

90cody said:


> i tried to download update and got this..
> 
> error message
> 
> ...


Ya that's a known fuck up with the current installer, just copy the install to your desktop and run from there and it will work. Have it fixed in the next version when I finally release that you won't have to that anymore.

Lx


----------



## jubae (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi LuciferX, 

I just installed it, looks great!! It is similar grow buddy for the android, i wish they had an export feature like yours does... Anyway is there a way to get rid of the leaf as the icon or a different skin so it is not there for stealth reasons??

I like to remote in to my computer and if Im entering data and someone is looking over my shoulder (that should not be) they would see the leaf associate my garden entries with marijuana. 

I also plan on getting the arduino to log my grow, i hope to start collecting the parts soon.

Great Job!!


----------



## unohu69 (Jul 2, 2012)

Jubae _ look up Plant IQ, same program but no pot leaf icon basically, all tho not quite as feature filled as HerbIQ.

There is a linky somewhere in this thread, jus gotta go back a few pages and find it.. or use the new an improved search feature lol....


I was bored, found it for ya.. : http://plantiq.codeplex.com/


----------



## jubae (Jul 2, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> Jubae _ look up Plant IQ, same program but no pot leaf icon basically, all tho not quite as feature filled as HerbIQ.
> 
> There is a linky somewhere in this thread, jus gotta go back a few pages and find it.. or use the new an improved search feature lol....
> 
> ...




LOL thank you!!!! i will check it out!


----------



## Lerufus (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Lucifer, I can't get the webserver to work. What exactly needs to be done to get it functioning? I point herb.iq at the mono.exe and it doesn't work.


----------



## Snowman309 (Jul 5, 2012)

Started using your software a couple weeks ago and so far I LOVE it. Tracks just about everything. Thanks Lucifer


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 5, 2012)

Lerufus said:


> Hey Lucifer, I can't get the webserver to work. What exactly needs to be done to get it functioning? I point herb.iq at the mono.exe and it doesn't work.


You just need to point it at mono.exe, hit save and then hit on. The listbox should populate with the url(s) that it's serving up, you can double click from there to launch the url. Here's how mine is set:



Lx


----------



## Weedkilla (Jul 9, 2012)

cant install am running windows 7 64bit


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 9, 2012)

Weedkilla said:


> cant install am running windows 7 64bit


fuckin' sucks to be you


----------



## PROfyt (Jul 9, 2012)

runs fine for me in winprox64. Cant get wine to run it in linux tho  port??


----------



## unohu69 (Jul 10, 2012)

W7 64 here, runs fine. try installing the 7.0 first, then install the upgrade packages 7.1, 7.2, 7.3.

I jus did a fresh windows install the other day, so had to reinstall HIQ, I exported my data, and imported it into the new HerbIQ install. everything works perfectly for me. Tho, I dont use the web app part.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 10, 2012)

Weedkilla said:


> cant install am running windows 7 64bit


Win7 + 64 Bit. Runs fine for me.


----------



## thesamyboy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey, I've been using this for a few months and love it!

I was looking for info about the auto tracking but the link i found further back in the thread doesn't work.
Is there a document you could point me to? thanks


----------



## ChroniKz (Jul 10, 2012)

Works great love it


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 10, 2012)

PROfyt said:


> runs fine for me in winprox64. Cant get wine to run it in linux tho  port??


Wine doesn't support WPF and probably never will  I'll eventually have a linux native version though

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 10, 2012)

WeedKilla said:


> fuckin' sucks to be you


If you post the full details I can help though, sorry just need a little more info than that. If you can post the entire error message that would be best...

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 10, 2012)

thesamyboy said:


> Hey, I've been using this for a few months and love it!
> 
> I was looking for info about the auto tracking but the link i found further back in the thread doesn't work.
> Is there a document you could point me to? thanks


I had some documentation a while back but it got outdated so fast I just removed it. Autotrack basically just tracks the hours your equipment was ran based on the light cycle, accumulating the total hours (so you know when to change a bulb for example). You want to commit the autotrack time before you change the light cycle anytime to keep it current, I will work on implementing this better once I get the new UI I'm workong on now out.

Lx


----------



## thesamyboy (Jul 10, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> I had some documentation a while back but it got outdated so fast I just removed it. Autotrack basically just tracks the hours your equipment was ran based on the light cycle, accumulating the total hours (so you know when to change a bulb for example). You want to commit the autotrack time before you change the light cycle anytime to keep it current, I will work on implementing this better once I get the new UI I'm workong on now out.
> 
> Lx


thanks for the reply, I'm going to run 2 instances of the program and test the auto track out and see how it works for my use. 
Keep up the good work, the more I use this program the more it's making my life a little easier in the grow room!


----------



## daggamonster (Jul 12, 2012)

wowz, awesome tyvm, thats gonna be super useful. im so jealous, i have totally zero talent/ability for making such things


----------



## Lerufus (Jul 12, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> You just need to point it at mono.exe, hit save and then hit on. The listbox should populate with the url(s) that it's serving up, you can double click from there to launch the url. Here's how mine is set:
> 
> View attachment 2242212
> 
> Lx


Thanks, I got it working. I was trying to set my own IP and it wouldn't populate with any url's. Changed it to 0.0.0.0 and it works now.


----------



## ricaregiver33 (Jul 17, 2012)

Been using the software for about a week now and love it!! thank you to everyone who made it possible!!


----------



## Rimiv (Jul 21, 2012)

Hoping the Mac release will come soon matey.


----------



## Rimiv (Jul 21, 2012)

Why don't you think about integrating the http://en.seedfinder.eu/api/ seedfinder api. This way stats etc. can be auto imported with strains all in the database. It'd be even awesomer, and shouldn't be that hard. Thanks!


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 21, 2012)

Rimiv said:


> Why don't you think about integrating the http://en.seedfinder.eu/api/ seedfinder api. This way stats etc. can be auto imported with strains all in the database. It'd be even awesomer, and shouldn't be that hard. Thanks!


Thanks! Didn't know that existed, I'll definitely put that in soon!

Lx


----------



## ncnjeremy (Jul 25, 2012)

Im not sure if this is possible or already done, Mac version?


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 26, 2012)

Apple went bankrupt, mac doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## indigenou$ (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi I also wanted to know if the NEW MAC version is done yet? I've been using the very old version for the mac...


----------



## dabig (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't wait for the new Mac version! Really appreciate it.


----------



## unohu69 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lx, any ETA for the beta of your new version. you got me all stoked up for it a lil while ago. cant wait to see what youv implemented in the new version.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Aug 1, 2012)

What folks really need is for something that can be shared amongst various workers who work on grows and at different times in different location. So for ipad or iphone. That would be HUGE!

I don't usually bring a computer with me when I visit a grow.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 1, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> Lx, any ETA for the beta of your new version. you got me all stoked up for it a lil while ago. cant wait to see what youv implemented in the new version.


Didn't know anybody was interested in a beta, I can probably post something up here in a week or two. I'm about 90% done re-writing the code and am just about to get started on the new GUI.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> What folks really need is for something that can be shared amongst various workers who work on grows and at different times in different location. So for ipad or iphone. That would be HUGE!
> 
> I don't usually bring a computer with me when I visit a grow.


Ya the new version would support this scenario, but not ipad or iphone I looked into that and am not interested in going that route at this time. I will have a windows8/WinRT compatible version though, so you can bring your windows 8 tablet into your grow room once those start selling in a few months.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 1, 2012)

indigenou$ said:


> Hi I also wanted to know if the NEW MAC version is done yet? I've been using the very old version for the mac...


Yup this is coming too but it's 3rd in line, first is the new version of the windows "Desktop" version which is going to be somewhat like the windows version that exist today, then the windows metro version for Windows8 and windows phone, finally the mac version. When it finally does come it will be feature complete with the windows version though. Same goes for the linux version which will be after the mac version, if xamarin has anything better out by that time I might even do an iphone/ipad version finally.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 1, 2012)

By the way the reason for such a long delay between versions this time is because everything was re-written not just the GUI. Had to spend the time to do this so the various versions can share the same code and I'm not constantly re-writing the same thing for different platforms.

Lx


----------



## unohu69 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice, thanx for the update. Yeah, if your comfortable tossn a beta version up, ill play around with it.


----------



## 420Marine (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd love a beta as well LX still using the program today and am dying for the final release to come out LOL...keep up the work man I know it's tough going re-coding everything...could be worse..could be COBAL


----------



## Rimiv (Aug 8, 2012)

Any news? I'd still like the test a BETA, Mac preferred but if not I can VM win7.


----------



## pon (Aug 8, 2012)

Cool, thanks


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 9, 2012)

I think most of us wouldn't mind tinkering with a newer version. If there is going to be a beta release, count me in. I'd love to stress the fucker out and see how it holds up.


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 11, 2012)

I never noticed until recently that the tracking is a bit screwy. The software only see's the first number and doesn't account for the actual number. IE:21 comes before 4 because 2 is lower than 4.)

10.9 days tracking Afghan Kush Ryder
21.3 days tracking White Widow
4.9 days tracking Sour Jack
9.9 days tracking La Musa
9.9 days tracking OG13


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 12, 2012)

just dl'd this so imma go see what its like


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 12, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> just dl'd this so imma go see what its like


fuck shit stack


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 12, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> I never noticed until recently that the tracking is a bit screwy. The software only see's the first number and doesn't account for the actual number. IE:21 comes before 4 because 2 is lower than 4.)
> 
> 10.9 days tracking Afghan Kush Ryder
> 21.3 days tracking White Widow
> ...


That's fixed in the new version, dumped all the old code. Data format will stay the same though.

Lx


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 13, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> fuck shit stack


what do u mean by this?


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 13, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> what do u mean by this?


lol Reggie Watts song

[video=youtube;CJQU22Ttpwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJQU22Ttpwc[/video]


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 13, 2012)

Rimiv said:


> Any news? I'd still like the test a BETA, Mac preferred but if not I can VM win7.


Super-soon, I'll have something uploaded by this weekend for sure! Once the code is 100% I'll be able to wire up the different versions fairly quickly since the majority of the code is ready to use for each platform.

Lx


----------



## unohu69 (Aug 13, 2012)

haHaHa that makes so much more sense. I thought You jus had a quick bout with turrets or something hahaha




* super kool on the beta news...


----------



## KryptoniteXK (Aug 13, 2012)

perfect software. im a newb and all but when i start growing at least ill be able to precisely keep track of my plants.


----------



## Cory916 (Aug 14, 2012)

This Is Dope! iv been looking for software to keep track.  ur the man! If u do beta tests i want in!


----------



## jesburger (Aug 15, 2012)

this software is great

so how do we know it's not made by the DEA or something


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 16, 2012)

I really like this software.THANK YOU!!!!! what is the diff between this version and beta??


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 16, 2012)

just a thought.

I hope you all have a kill switch on your computers, if you are living in a country that does not allow germinating/growing..!!

create a file in notepad

enter a few delete commands

save it as anyname.bat

remember and add where the file resides to your path

just type the name of the file when the cops come crashing through your door. If you wanna be super safe, and you can write some basic code. write some 000's over the blank space in your hard drive a few times. stops them un-deleting the files..

njoi

Auldy66


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 16, 2012)

jesburger said:


> this software is great
> 
> so how do we know it's not made by the DEA or something


It's open source


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I really like this software.THANK YOU!!!!! what is the diff between this version and beta??


Beta version is the start of a re-written version to deal with some limitations and to ease porting to different platforms. The 2 main things that would be coming is editing multiple plants at once and automatically pulling plant info in from a database.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 16, 2012)

auldy66 said:


> just a thought.
> 
> I hope you all have a kill switch on your computers, if you are living in a country that does not allow germinating/growing..!!
> 
> ...


You can encrypt the data so they can't get into it and it's still preserved, I don't think they'll wait for your computer to secure delete your files when they come to bust you :\

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 16, 2012)

Cory916 said:


> This Is Dope! iv been looking for software to keep track.  ur the man! If u do beta tests i want in!


I'll have something up in a few days, will be basic to start probably while I wire up all the new code to the new UI.

Lx


----------



## jesburger (Aug 17, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> It's open source


good enough for me then


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 17, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> I'll have something up in a few days, will be basic to start probably while I wire up all the new code to the new UI.
> 
> Lx


Can't wait!


----------



## Dodongo (Aug 17, 2012)

This is awesome! Tried it for the first time last night and it couldn't be better. Id love to see a mac version, I'd be more than happy to beta test if needed.


----------



## jpeg666 (Aug 17, 2012)

Downloading and giving this a try for my very first grow


----------



## galildoughty (Aug 17, 2012)

I read at the start of the thread this was planed to be released for Windows phones, i've checked and can't find it. Was it ever released for windows phones?


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 18, 2012)

galildoughty said:


> I read at the start of the thread this was planed to be released for Windows phones, i've checked and can't find it. Was it ever released for windows phones?


There is a web option in the current version that you can access from a mobile device but I have not made a native version yet. The windows 8 version I'm working on can be ported to windows phone with little to no effort so it will be here soon.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 18, 2012)

Microsoft release visual studio 2012 so I started over on the GUI again, this is going to push the beta back just a few days. Also the new version will require .net 4.5 I'll post a link to that when I post the beta.

Lx


----------



## jpeg666 (Aug 18, 2012)

Whats with all the spamming bots on RIU!!


----------



## Cory916 (Aug 19, 2012)

So what happens if my computer breaks or something, can I recover my stuff on another computer? Also is the a way o view others logs? To help with current grow.


----------



## paullywog (Aug 19, 2012)

last week I noticed the discoloration in my plants my ph was high cuz I ran out of ph down I am back on track and giving it folair spray every other day and flushed it today what u think.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 19, 2012)

Cory916 said:


> So what happens if my computer breaks or something, can I recover my stuff on another computer? Also is the a way o view others logs? To help with current grow.


Ya there is import/export functionality, also autobackup (w/encryption)

Lx


----------



## user hidden (Aug 20, 2012)

if you use VS2012 and make the exe dependant on Framework 4.5 than us older
users will NOT be able to use it on WinXP since Framework 4.5 is for Vista and above.
so in essence we will be stuck at version 0.73 !

any chance of reconsidering?





LuciferX said:


> Microsoft release visual studio 2012 so I started over on the GUI again, this is going to push the beta back just a few days. Also the new version will require .net 4.5 I'll post a link to that when I post the beta.
> 
> Lx


----------



## DodgeRamFan73 (Aug 20, 2012)

Just started using the software this week. It's GREAT! So much nicer than trying to write everything on a calendar  Nice job LuciferX!!


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 21, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Super-soon, I'll have something uploaded by this weekend for sure! Once the code is 100% I'll be able to wire up the different versions fairly quickly since the majority of the code is ready to use for each platform.


*cough*


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 21, 2012)

user hidden said:


> if you use VS2012 and make the exe dependant on Framework 4.5 than us older
> users will NOT be able to use it on WinXP since Framework 4.5 is for Vista and above.
> so in essence we will be stuck at version 0.73 !
> 
> any chance of reconsidering?


Didn't even look into that thanks for letting me know. Maybe I'll just make a winform version too that would run on xp as well as linux/macosx under wine, will look into and let you know shortly. The first version will be on 4.5 because of the graphing enhancements, xp's like 12+ years old now I need to keep moving forward but I won't leave you stuck on 0.7.3 I'll figure something out for ya.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 21, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> *cough*


Is coming --> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software-39.html#post7879748


----------



## user hidden (Aug 21, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Didn't even look into that thanks for letting me know. Maybe I'll just make a winform version too that would run on xp as well as linux/macosx under wine, will look into and let you know shortly. The first version will be on 4.5 because of the graphing enhancements, xp's like 12+ years old now I need to keep moving forward but I won't leave you stuck on 0.7.3 I'll figure something out for ya.
> 
> Lx



much appreciated 

why not make it dependant on Framework 4.0 that way it'll work on all Windows OS ?
Framework 4.5 is mostly for new WinApps for Windows 8.


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 22, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Is coming --> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software-39.html#post7879748


Gotcha! Don't know how I missed that. Thanks!

PS - I started using this software the first day i started growing. I don't even know what I'd do without it. Really. Pen and pencil? Spreadsheets? Yikes.


----------



## Cory916 (Aug 22, 2012)

anyone wanna share info? itl help all of us ALOT! add me as a friend or send me a message.

P.S. I LOVE THIS SOFTWARE!


----------



## D3monic (Aug 24, 2012)

I had Linux on the PS3 but just got the second yellow light of death. Bitch is toast for now. Doubt i'm going to go through the effort of refluxing it again.


----------



## Riskyplay11 (Aug 27, 2012)

i just found this thread, i have an iphone 4, can i download this for my phone?


----------



## stbjrb (Aug 28, 2012)

Everytime i go to install this it tells me that it is malicious and i shouldnt download it. Wish i could but not going to let this guy hack my computer just to track plants. if anyone can put a screen shot so i can see what it looks like, make one of my own.


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 28, 2012)

stbjrb said:


> Everytime i go to install this it tells me that it is malicious and i shouldnt download it. Wish i could but not going to let this guy hack my computer just to track plants. if anyone can put a screen shot so i can see what it looks like, make one of my own.


Uhhhh what


----------



## unohu69 (Aug 28, 2012)

stbjrb said:


> Everytime i go to install this it tells me that it is malicious and i shouldnt download it. Wish i could but not going to let this guy hack my computer just to track plants. if anyone can put a screen shot so i can see what it looks like, make one of my own.







View attachment 2313144hmmnnnn


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 29, 2012)

stbjrb said:


> Everytime i go to install this it tells me that it is malicious and i shouldnt download it. Wish i could but not going to let this guy hack my computer just to track plants. if anyone can put a screen shot so i can see what it looks like, make one of my own.


lmfao.....


----------



## cavorkybuds420 (Aug 29, 2012)

Must say plus rep lucifer. Just dowloaded the app and im stoked. Always wanted to keep track of shit but didn't know were to start. Again thank you man this just made things so much better.


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 29, 2012)

Pretty cool! But probably overkill for my measely 4 plant grow lol.


----------



## redfrogs (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey, I just wanted to say thanks for doing this! It is awesome!


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 30, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Pretty cool! But probably overkill for my measely 4 plant grow lol.


You'd think so but over time it is amazing just how many notes you keep per plant... At least i do. I'd use this program if I only had 2 plants! heh.


----------



## cavorkybuds420 (Aug 30, 2012)

shit ya im runnin four right now and useing this software daily from now on.


----------



## stbjrb (Aug 31, 2012)

the attachement of screenshot of this software that unohu69 posted doesnt work could someone else please post it?


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 31, 2012)

stbjrb said:


> the attachement of screenshot of this software that unohu69 posted doesnt work could someone else please post it?


Dude it's been downloaded over 25,000 times now, don't you think someone would have found a virus if there was one by now? What software is it that says its malicious? Anyway screenshots of the app can be found here --> https://herbiq.net/Screenshots.aspx

Lx


----------



## unohu69 (Sep 1, 2012)

dude I was being sarcastic. This is an awesome piece of software, and to throw out an insinuation like that is, well, insulting... Lx has done us all a huge service by creating this, and im looking forward to seeing the future of HerbIQ.

But if you must see it....


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been around similar software like this for years. Herb.IQ seems to be one amazing piece of work to say the least. Thank you for creating it!!! Are there any instructions or videos orsuggestions on what to do first if I'm a fairly novice gardener? I have a very decent garden now, have tried and failed due to many complications beyond my control, but I want to produce the best medicinals bar none... and I can see that by using this software properly that I will always have one source to record and analyze every aspect of my garden so that I may improve more smartly... so, any suggestions on where to start first?


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 7, 2012)

FreeStateLumpy said:


> I've been around similar software like this for years. Herb.IQ seems to be one amazing piece of work to say the least. Thank you for creating it!!! Are there any instructions or videos orsuggestions on what to do first if I'm a fairly novice gardener? I have a very decent garden now, have tried and failed due to many complications beyond my control, but I want to produce the best medicinals bar none... and I can see that by using this software properly that I will always have one source to record and analyze every aspect of my garden so that I may improve more smartly... so, any suggestions on where to start first?


Thanks! I had some documentation a while ago but it was outdated so I took it down. I'm in the middle of re-working the GUI once I'm done I can write up something new or post a video or something. I should have had a beta out a few weeks ago actually but I've been running into some issues, I'm shooting for this weekend.

Lx


----------



## daturabuzz (Sep 7, 2012)

damn thats cool. wish i knew how to make shit like that.


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Sep 10, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks! I had some documentation a while ago but it was outdated so I took it down. I'm in the middle of re-working the GUI once I'm done I can write up something new or post a video or something. I should have had a beta out a few weeks ago actually but I've been running into some issues, I'm shooting for this weekend.
> 
> Lx


Awesome! I've been familiarizing myself and I love it... it mkes me work a bit more, but that is what I need to be better. Thanks!




daturabuzz said:


> damn thats cool. wish i knew how to make shit like that.



Smoke weed every day of your life and you can too!


----------



## indigenou$ (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey luciferX, did the new version for the mac come out yet? I am still using the very very very old version of your program.


----------



## PhanGrowth (Sep 10, 2012)

can someone shoot me a link to the mac version of this?


----------



## Snowman309 (Sep 12, 2012)

This software has been a lifesaver for me. I've always had the hardest time keeping up with the days in my grow op. Not Anymore!!! I said it when I first DL'd it and i'll say it again now after a couple months. This software alone has made my growing much, much easier, and far more efficient.


----------



## iPurpleSticky (Sep 13, 2012)

Just a thought for the dev team; a cell phone application would be fucking insane. I personally don't grow anywhere near my computer, and writing stuff down to put it on my computer is double handling. 

If this was an app for my phone, that'd be incredible.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 13, 2012)

iPurpleSticky said:


> Just a thought for the dev team; a cell phone application would be fucking insane. I personally don't grow anywhere near my computer, and writing stuff down to put it on my computer is double handling.
> 
> If this was an app for my phone, that'd be incredible.


The program has a webserver. You can run and connect to it via your phone... I haven't used it but I've seen others discuss it in this thread.


----------



## 420hydro (Sep 13, 2012)

LX, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 Linux. If I can help out in any way, please let me know.
And a GREAT BIG Thanks for doing this project. Herb IQ could be the greatest advance in growing since the seedbank.


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 13, 2012)

420hydro said:


> LX, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 Linux. If I can help out in any way, please let me know.
> And a GREAT BIG Thanks for doing this project. Herb IQ could be the greatest advance in growing since the seedbank.


I do a matter of fact, I have a winform version that "should" run on macos and linux under wine. I tried to load .net on wine but it wasn't having it, not sure if their commercial version supports it any better or not didn't try that. You able to test wine comparability on linux and/or macosx?

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 13, 2012)

Also I FINALLY got the controls I like for the new GUI, I can paste a rough sample of how it works today (FINALLY). Navigation is now done in a tree view and the content has navigation support like a web browser, so you can go back, forward, go through your history, etc. Should help solve a lot of the problems the current version has with entering in a lot of data.

Lx


----------



## sianhan (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi LuciferX

First of all top program bro! Real helps a lot thank you for making it for us +1rep
But i am having a little trouble got most of it dialled in apart from nutrient section.I've put in all nutes in the supplies part and now trying to dial in mix & feed into add nutes. I choose my nutes and put in amount add click on the add but it wont have it says "error check your shit you fucked something up". Got to admit made me laugh to begin with but now i'm stumped its wearing a bit thin.
Any ideas were i'm going wrong?


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 13, 2012)

sianhan said:


> Hi LuciferX
> 
> First of all top program bro! Real helps a lot thank you for making it for us +1rep
> But i am having a little trouble got most of it dialled in apart from nutrient section.I've put in all nutes in the supplies part and now trying to dial in mix & feed into add nutes. I choose my nutes and put in amount add click on the add but it wont have it says "error check your shit you fucked something up". Got to admit made me laugh to begin with but now i'm stumped its wearing a bit thin.
> Any ideas were i'm going wrong?


Are you using just numbers? Your not adding like gallons/liters or anything else to those fields are you?

Lx


----------



## sianhan (Sep 13, 2012)

You're a star bro!!! Yea in the supplies section put in litres changed it and it works perfect now

Cheers LX


----------



## Panas1 (Sep 15, 2012)

wow i was searching something similar
i ve start reading and saw the date.. 2010 something and i say damn.. old things

and what a surprise!
great work guys
thanx


----------



## indigenou$ (Sep 17, 2012)

Yo LUCIFERX when is the new version for the mac coming out? This really really old one I am using is very caveman like compared to your new versions man. HOOK IT UP with a mac version soon please


----------



## ottomatik (Sep 17, 2012)

I love this program. Many thanks to LuciferX. I'm even able to run it off my dropbox folder so I can access it anywhere


----------



## asmokin (Sep 18, 2012)

man i hope i can get this going,,i dl it and installing as i write....wut one do we want first? the og one rite? then do we have to dl cana grower and weed portal? if so what order?


----------



## asmokin (Sep 18, 2012)

hey mr otto...howd u get this to work? i dl it,installed and setup, and csant find it o my pc..


----------



## ottomatik (Sep 18, 2012)

You launch the .exe file from the install folder. C:\Program Files\HerbIQ or whereever you installed it.

I copied the whole folder (.dll, .exe, .everything) to my dropbox folder and run it from there.


----------



## Smokeage (Oct 2, 2012)

No Watt field for fans is the only problem I have found so far. Downloaded it like 6 hours ago and im slowly filling everything out.


----------



## BigHerb89 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for this L much appreciated


----------



## Mysil (Oct 5, 2012)

Police spyware


----------



## 420hydro (Oct 6, 2012)

I've been attempting to run Herb.IQ on Linux with no success yet. Using Ubuntu 12.04. Unity doesn't know what to do with Wine. Switched to Gnome and Windows behaves much better. Installed Herb.IQ and the update with no problems. But it won't run. Tried to load .NET 3.5 but had "verification" problems. Installed Silverlight but no improvement.
When I try to execute Herb.IQ, I get an error window stating "Invalid parameter." When I close it, I get another error window stating "There is no Windows program configured to open this type of file."
Suggestion?


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 7, 2012)

Mysil said:


> Police spyware


8========>  <========8


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 7, 2012)

420hydro said:


> I've been attempting to run Herb.IQ on Linux with no success yet. Using Ubuntu 12.04. Unity doesn't know what to do with Wine. Switched to Gnome and Windows behaves much better. Installed Herb.IQ and the update with no problems. But it won't run. Tried to load .NET 3.5 but had "verification" problems. Installed Silverlight but no improvement.
> When I try to execute Herb.IQ, I get an error window stating "Invalid parameter." When I close it, I get another error window stating "There is no Windows program configured to open this type of file."
> Suggestion?


Unfortunately Linux doesn't support WPF, wine/mono more than likely won't for a long time if ever because of the amount of work it would take. I made a cross platform library to re-use but it's been taking way longer to get that out than it should have, eventually I will use that to make a linux version that doesn't need mono/wine at all. Keep checking back I'll post it here when I do release it

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 7, 2012)

Quick update, I got unexpectedly busy on another project but that is over now so my focus is going back to herb.iq again. Sorry for the lack of updates, should get busy in here again 

Lx


----------



## user hidden (Oct 9, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> should get busy in here again
> 
> Lx



many thanks for your work.
eagerly awaitting the next update.


----------



## hovering (Oct 9, 2012)

Mac mac mac... We grow dank too!


----------



## dray86man (Oct 10, 2012)

hovering said:


> Mac mac mac... We grow dank too!


What he said.

Thanks for all your work on this freeware.


----------



## Psychonaughtical (Oct 11, 2012)

This is fantastic. Thank you, I'm a scatterbrain and this automates it! YEEEAH!


----------



## Bumbaclat (Oct 12, 2012)

ottomatik said:


> I love this program. Many thanks to LuciferX. I'm even able to run it off my dropbox folder so I can access it anywhere


I've got Dropbox on my iPad, can I access it there?


----------



## ottomatik (Oct 12, 2012)

Bumbaclat said:


> I've got Dropbox on my iPad, can I access it there?


no but might be able to remote desktop into a windows PC from your iPad ?


----------



## Bumbaclat (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmmmm.... Thanks ottomatik. I'll give it a go.


----------



## MIsFinest (Oct 16, 2012)

Will there ever be a version for Android OSs? That'd be dope.


----------



## TerryW296 (Oct 21, 2012)

Very very handy freeware man
Love from New Zealand


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 22, 2012)

Yo LX This sounds great! Im loading now and look forward to how much more I will track my sh&t! Thanks man!


----------



## zachwolf (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks great man. I'm definitely gonna use this when I start in a month.


----------



## FlightSchool (Oct 25, 2012)

downloaded and already started using, Very cool software, will make logging things a breeze

Thanks


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 1, 2012)

MIsFinest said:


> Will there ever be a version for Android OSs? That'd be dope.


Not android, I have a microsoft surface tablet showing up tomorrow though I plan to focus on that for a bit. If those win8 phones don't end up bombing it'll run there too, I'm not holding my breath though the 7's were junk.

Lx


----------



## Californicater (Nov 1, 2012)

Im about to upgrade to win8. I hope herb iq is compatible as it is one of the few programs I use daily. Keep up the good work LuciferX


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 1, 2012)

Californicater said:


> Im about to upgrade to win8. I hope herb iq is compatible as it is one of the few programs I use daily. Keep up the good work LuciferX


Yup definitely works on windows 8, should work on the next versions of windows for a long time as is. I'm making a windows 8 tablet app, you could use it on the desktop too but I really don't think those metro apps are meant to be used with a mouse/keyboard.

Lx


----------



## Californicater (Nov 1, 2012)

Definitely works, but I prob should have backed up all the files. Opened without any plant records. No biggie, I just harvested and switching Veg plants to flower in a week or two so not a bad time to start over. I'll miss the logs of my mothers though...


----------



## Harrym (Nov 6, 2012)

do they make one for Macs (Mac OS10.5 old school!)? Thanks.


----------



## Johnnydope (Nov 12, 2012)

That sounds totally wicked dude! Thanks for the tip I'm going to install it right now


----------



## weedsmoker420420 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice software man i was playing around with it i really like how it keeps track of everything it would be cool if you could upload pictures so you can view it grow from start to finish


----------



## prowler21 (Nov 17, 2012)

very good job.

thanks.


----------



## MidnightGardener425 (Nov 17, 2012)

When I try to use the mix and feed under nutrients tab I get an error saying "check your shit you fucked something up!" I've tried adding diff values in the 'amount to add' field such as 5, 5ml, 5ml/g, etc. and get same error and I have tried it with different nutrients selected.


----------



## MidnightGardener425 (Nov 17, 2012)

Problem was due to total amount and amount remaining were left empty on the supplies tab


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 17, 2012)

MidnightGardener425 said:


> Problem was due to total amount and amount remaining were left empty on the supplies tab


Ya it doesn't like empty values or anything but numbers in the value. Let me know if you still have problems

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 17, 2012)

weedsmoker420420 said:


> Nice software man i was playing around with it i really like how it keeps track of everything it would be cool if you could upload pictures so you can view it grow from start to finish


Thanks, there should be a picture and video tab if you don't see it goto options then tabs to enable it.

Lx


----------



## Lokocucci (Nov 19, 2012)

still wont make it for android? =) Just askin


----------



## Domed (Nov 19, 2012)

If you need any help feel free to shoot me a PM.
Before growing I was into hacking, programming, and web coding.
I'm pretty familiar with VB.


----------



## berryrydin2 (Dec 4, 2012)

So i see that this software was developed over two years ago how is everyone's satisfaction with it? worth downloading if your are not a serious commercial grower or breeding or is it truly useful for home grows as well? will read more this is just thoughts at first glance


----------



## berryrydin2 (Dec 4, 2012)

also is there/will there be a mac version?


----------



## kiddfarmer08 (Dec 4, 2012)

Is there any version for iPhone?


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been using the program pretty much since inception I have no issues with it and I like how it has optional tabs that you can add in/out. I'm always looking to simplify so is it useful to growers other than commercial...I would think so, yes.


----------



## user hidden (Dec 13, 2012)

what ever happened with the updated version ?


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 18, 2012)

user hidden said:


> what ever happened with the updated version ?


Have been working on it, I'll have a project update early next week. Have been slowly getting back to full speed again, should be back to posting version updates regularly again real soon!

Lx


----------



## weedboy74643 (Dec 19, 2012)

coolll guys


----------



## Dannoo93 (Dec 19, 2012)

is this program still available


----------



## ByteChanger (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes it is still available. You can find it at http://herbiq.net


----------



## Hiker (Dec 20, 2012)

Dannoo93 said:


> is this program still available


Yes. I downloaded it recently.



I have a question though for folks using the software. This isn't meant to disparage the software at all, but what benefit are you getting from using it? I started entering in all the data for a new room I'm setting up, but it seemed like another thing to do when I'm already pretty busy. I've always used a written journal, and that's what I'm already doing so far.

So my question is, are you saving time somewhere else by using this? Are you seeing some other benefit? Right now, the big thing I can see it helping ME with is tracking bulb life, but I could always just do the math at the end of the harvest using my notes.

Still, I was impressed with the software. It's very cool. Great job!


----------



## MoonlightEquilibrium (Dec 23, 2012)

hahaha what if all the info you put in uploaded straight to the DEA


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 24, 2012)

wouldnt it be nice if all them fukrs would devote their time to something truly meaningful, like, go find some missing kids... dont you think that would give you a little better sense of self satisfaction, reuniting families, instead of tearing them apart?


----------



## kingmat8787 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ive been using this program for my entire grow thus far and its its making things pretty simple. You can track every event with that individual plant, or add and event to every plant in that room/ stage such as waterings, nutes given , ect. I love it and would recommend everyone giving it a shot, It dose take a bit to get everything into the program but its pretty awesome. you could add a pic of your plant to its profile every week and at the end have a slideshow of it growing week by week. i could go on but yea imma leave it at AWESOME.


----------



## xrobfrankx (Dec 24, 2012)

thanks for the FREE software. i think you did a good job. you can not please everyone. i have been using it for a while now and it defiantly helped me out a lot. cant wait to see what you have to offer in the next version.


----------



## ilovethegreen (Dec 29, 2012)

Call me paranoid, but i feel like this is just a completely ingenious idea created by the law.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 29, 2012)

ilovethegreen said:


> Call me paranoid, but i feel like this is just a completely ingenious idea created by the law.


8========>  <========8


----------



## indigenou$ (Dec 29, 2012)

I think LuciferX gave up on the mac version.


----------



## ilovethegreen (Dec 30, 2012)

LuciferX said:


> 8========>  <========8


what does this MEEEEAAAAAAAN?!?!?!


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 30, 2012)

indigenou$ said:


> I think LuciferX gave up on the mac version.


Not true! I've actually gotten a lot of work done the past 3 weeks and will have the new code base on sourceforge here yet today. The mac release won't be far behind the new windows release, the new code base is a HUGE part of enabling a full featured mac version. 

I do apologize to everyone for how long it's taken, I'm not dead yet so neither is the project! I'll post a link to the new code here in a couple hours when I'm done.

Lx


----------



## Californicater (Jan 3, 2013)

ilovethegreen said:


> Call me paranoid, but i feel like this is just a completely ingenious idea created by the law.


If you are worried this forum should be higher on your list of no-nos


----------



## bellua90 (Jan 9, 2013)

workin on seting it up now! will use this for the grows! thanks alot !


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 9, 2013)

Damn nice program. I have been using it since I started this grow and it helps with all aspects of growing... though I am still learning... like the bulb hours do not seem to be adding to the total each day.. even though the 'in use' check box is checked.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 9, 2013)

Great piece of software especially for keeping up on ages of plants when you have several going. Also great for keeping inventory of your seeds.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 10, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> Damn nice program. I have been using it since I started this grow and it helps with all aspects of growing... though I am still learning... like the bulb hours do not seem to be adding to the total each day.. even though the 'in use' check box is checked.


Increment the time when it's checked as in use, good idea! I had setup a more complicated auto-track system that aged the bulbs ballasts but I'm in the process of re-writing pieces I think that would be a good change. Going to try to put it in the new version, thanks!

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 10, 2013)

LuciferX said:


> Not true! I've actually gotten a lot of work done the past 3 weeks and will have the new code base on sourceforge here yet today. The mac release won't be far behind the new windows release, the new code base is a HUGE part of enabling a full featured mac version.
> 
> I do apologize to everyone for how long it's taken, I'm not dead yet so neither is the project! I'll post a link to the new code here in a couple hours when I'm done.
> 
> Lx


Funny story, the day after I posted that the GPU in my 16 month old imac died. Fucking cheap piece of shit! 

Lx


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 12, 2013)

when is the BLONDES version coming out for me?


----------



## AegisOner (Jan 12, 2013)

Howdy, been using the software for a while, wanted to say what a time saver it is, thanks a million! Remember reading some time back you were going to have a way to graph manual entries, just curious if any headway was ever made. Read from 80-here to no avail. I've been reentering numbers in a spreadsheet for a graph, maybe a way to dump data into spreadsheet, or a way to use the sensor graph with manual entries. Know you're busy, and the todo list keeps getting longer, not a big deal, just would be nice down the line.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 13, 2013)

AegisOner said:


> Howdy, been using the software for a while, wanted to say what a time saver it is, thanks a million! Remember reading some time back you were going to have a way to graph manual entries, just curious if any headway was ever made. Read from 80-here to no avail. I've been reentering numbers in a spreadsheet for a graph, maybe a way to dump data into spreadsheet, or a way to use the sensor graph with manual entries. Know you're busy, and the todo list keeps getting longer, not a big deal, just would be nice down the line.


Thanks! Yup if you go to options -> tabs then check environment under the rooms section and hit save. Restart the app and it'll be under rooms -> environment You have to be running 0.7.3 the newest version

Lx


----------



## indigenou$ (Jan 18, 2013)

LuciferX said:


> Funny story, the day after I posted that the GPU in my 16 month old imac died. Fucking cheap piece of shit!
> 
> Lx


Damn that sucks. I'm so eager to use your new program because it looks so well-made.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 19, 2013)

indigenou$ said:


> Damn that sucks. I'm so eager to use your new program because it looks so well-made.


Thanks, I got it fixed already so all is gravy

Lx


----------



## SmokingBull (Jan 22, 2013)

Fyi, your SSL certificate is expired. I proceeded to grab it anyway lol. Just stumbled on this, so I guess I'm gonna have to do some (more) reading. I hope it works, because my journal's organization is total ass.


----------



## BelieveInJesus (Jan 22, 2013)

curiousuk said:


> when is the BLONDES version coming out for me?


Lol cannabis cultivation for blondes


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 22, 2013)

SmokingBull said:


> Fyi, your SSL certificate is expired. I proceeded to grab it anyway lol. Just stumbled on this, so I guess I'm gonna have to do some (more) reading. I hope it works, because my journal's organization is total ass.


Thanks for reminding me, the website is going to go down for a few too. Moving to another host now that this shitty one's contract is up but you can still grab off sourceforge and codeplex.

Lx


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 26, 2013)

BelieveInJesus said:


> Lol cannabis cultivation for blondes


Well i just googled cannabis cultivation for blondes an i cant find this thing you speak of

So jesus please go join this exclusive VIP only clue! > kiss-ass<


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 26, 2013)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks for reminding me, the website is going to go down for a few too. Moving to another host now that this shitty one's contract is up but you can still grab off sourceforge and codeplex.
> 
> Lx


Could you add Autos section to it????? an blondes guide to using satans program? if ya dont...then jesus might invite ya to Vinces VIP >kiss-ass< lol


----------



## MasterMurdock (Jan 29, 2013)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks, I got it fixed already so all is gravy
> 
> Lx


Hey, does this mean the mac version is complete?


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 30, 2013)

awsome downloaded it


----------



## johnlik342 (Feb 1, 2013)

if you Wanted to grow free software let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free.


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 3, 2013)

MasterMurdock said:


> Hey, does this mean the mac version is complete?


Nope sorry was just talking about my computer

Lx


----------



## BadAim (Feb 11, 2013)

are you gonna make this iPhone app still?


----------



## Mylohigh (Feb 14, 2013)

Mac version would be dope...


----------



## flgreenman (Mar 22, 2013)

thanks alot man and keep up the good work. ive been looking for something like this for a long time. i will be using it for my 6000w medical grow


----------



## The Sea (Mar 27, 2013)

I second a mac version someday. Thanks LuciferX for you and your teams hard work!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 29, 2013)

My version say's everything happens at 12:00am. I recently downloaded it, installed it, am using it. LOVE IT!! How can I make it show the real time?


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 3, 2013)

ButchyBoy said:


> My version say's everything happens at 12:00am. I recently downloaded it, installed it, am using it. LOVE IT!! How can I make it show the real time?


You can type in the time after the date if you want it to be that specific. It posts 12 AM to the record and doesn't display the time in the current version by default, if there's interest I can add a time field.

Lx


----------



## SimplySmokin (Apr 10, 2013)

Fantastic, nothing else to say that isnt but I've downloaded and will start to enter my rooms.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 23, 2013)

LuciferX said:


> You can type in the time after the date if you want it to be that specific. It posts 12 AM to the record and doesn't display the time in the current version by default, if there's interest I can add a time field.
> 
> Lx


Thanks.... I figured out that if I do not used the date box while entering info it puts in the correct info all by its self.


----------



## k4420 (Apr 23, 2013)

Really great program you made here.


----------



## indooraloka (Apr 24, 2013)

This program is so great. My appreciation for it really went up when I found the Export feature! 
Can someone please explain how the 'Nutrients - Amount to Add' feature works? What unit of measurement is this field looking for? Originally I thought it was in milliliters, so i added the amount of mls in each bottle in the Supplies tab. But when I add it to multiple plants, it splits the numbers evenly, when you look at the notes. I would like the notes to simply state what the solution was, per gallon. Like, 10ml per gallon. How does this part work? It also did not seem to subtract the correct amount from the supplies. Thanks!


----------



## JohnGotti (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I'm being a little lazy here as I'm typing on my phone, but is this program compatible with the iPad? And is there a website I can download from? The link in the 1st page for herbiq has nothing on there. 

Thanks!


----------



## bottletoke (Apr 29, 2013)

JohnGotti said:


> Hey guys, I'm being a little lazy here as I'm typing on my phone, but is this program compatible with the iPad? And is there a website I can download from? The link in the 1st page for herbiq has nothing on there. Thanks!


 dont know about iphone but when i typed "download" in the "search thread" tab i found a link for an apple version.....


----------



## Medical Grade (May 2, 2013)

Can we get a notes tab for the individual plants. I have been using the events tab to log my observations but I would like something more fluid and editable, so I can adjust, reference or change plant specific info as I go.


----------



## jubae (May 2, 2013)

_is the site down? i cant get to it.. i would love to download Mac version._


----------



## LuciferX (May 7, 2013)

jubae said:


> _is the site down? i cant get to it.. i would love to download Mac version._


Oh the https doesn't redirect anymore that's my bad, it's http://herbiq.net which redirects to codeplex


----------



## LuciferX (May 7, 2013)

Medical Grade said:


> Can we get a notes tab for the individual plants. I have been using the events tab to log my observations but I would like something more fluid and editable, so I can adjust, reference or change plant specific info as I go.


Yeah, there's a lineage/info section but I can add an individual notes section too so you can save them by date to the plants structure in the next release.


----------



## jubae (May 8, 2013)

LuciferX said:


> Oh the https doesn't redirect anymore that's my bad, it's http://herbiq.net which redirects to codeplex


thank you!! 

where do i go for the mac version? i don't see it on the downloads page.


----------



## Feroce (May 10, 2013)

And the Linux port?


----------



## sianhan (May 20, 2013)

Easy LX 
Quick question mate.Will this program run on a tablet say for example a kindle hd fire. I know it ain't ipad compatible. Top program been useing it on my PC for over a year. 
Your defo the man


----------



## karousing (May 22, 2013)

awesome stuff, thank you very much for your time and effort into producing it.


----------



## xtrmstev (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for your work and continued support. Started reading from pg. 1 and know I didn't get all the info I needed...I Know I will have ? and it's nice to know your still involved after this long with a start up open source Prog. Do you have a Donation fund...? Thanks again...nice work!


LuciferX said:


> Oh the https doesn't redirect anymore that's my bad, it's http://herbiq.net which redirects to codeplex


----------



## pandorasboxg (May 29, 2013)

this programmer was either way to high or an amature. this does not deserve to be a sticky. this program is absolute trash and no one should download it here is why. many times this program has lost info i have put into it, and even more importantly the change phase feature does not function. i entered some data of some plants i started flowering a month ago. on 4/28 data is entered correctly. one would assume this program would track the flowering based on the input date. nope it started tracking today in the count on the main screen even though a different date is entered. i could point out more no functioning functions that are guaranteed to fuck up your grow but this is long winded enough!!!


----------



## Sir Stanky (May 29, 2013)

program works fine for me. never lost any info. Makes keeping track of things very easy and I am very grateful for it. thanks!


----------



## LuciferX (May 29, 2013)

pandorasboxg said:


> this programmer was either way to high or an amature. this does not deserve to be a sticky. this program is absolute trash and no one should download it here is why. many times this program has lost info i have put into it, and even more importantly the change phase feature does not function. i entered some data of some plants i started flowering a month ago. on 4/28 data is entered correctly. one would assume this program would track the flowering based on the input date. nope it started tracking today in the count on the main screen even though a different date is entered. i could point out more no functioning functions that are guaranteed to fuck up your grow but this is long winded enough!!!


LOL, that version is a year and half old and nobody has ever had the problems you describe it's a little late to troll now little guy

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 29, 2013)

xtrmstev said:


> Thanks for your work and continued support. Started reading from pg. 1 and know I didn't get all the info I needed...I Know I will have ? and it's nice to know your still involved after this long with a start up open source Prog. Do you have a Donation fund...? Thanks again...nice work!


Thanks! Yeah it's a lot of pages to read through I'm going to start a new thread on the new version here pretty soon. Feel free to ask any question on the existing version though and nope no donations links. 

Lx


----------



## Medical Grade (May 30, 2013)

pandorasboxg said:


> this programmer was either way to high or an amature. This does not deserve to be a sticky. This program is absolute trash and no one should download it here is why. Many times this program has lost info i have put into it, and even more importantly the change phase feature does not function. I entered some data of some plants i started flowering a month ago. On 4/28 data is entered correctly. One would assume this program would track the flowering based on the input date. Nope it started tracking today in the count on the main screen even though a different date is entered. I could point out more no functioning functions that are guaranteed to fuck up your grow but this is long winded enough!!!



user error - replace user and try again.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Medical Grade said:


> user error - replace user and try again.


^^^ I Lol'd.


----------



## bird dog (Jun 1, 2013)

Great concept and good input fields. I downloaded Framework3 (stand alone version) and the installer worked. However, I cannot populate the database, I build a selection list and cannot display it on input fields. Perhaps I'm doing something wrong, but I am a software developer myself. Peace...


----------



## xtrmstev (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking forward to your new release...thanks again! Great work.


LuciferX said:


> Thanks! Yeah it's a lot of pages to read through I'm going to start a new thread on the new version here pretty soon. Feel free to ask any question on the existing version though and nope no donations links.
> 
> Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 5, 2013)

Try hitting the new button first, that should let you input a new plant. Also the full source is online if you want to poke around, the new source is much cleaner and structured into individual classes but I haven't posted that as of yet. http://sourceforge.net/p/herbiq/code/HEAD/tree/WinApp/

Lx


----------



## thedirtybook (Jun 13, 2013)

Is sensor support added yet?


----------



## pandorasboxg (Jun 14, 2013)

actually im not trolling you just made glitchy software end of story. i have feeling there a few who have used it long term, fewer noticed the inconsistencies of how it handles data, and even fewer even gave a shit to tell you about it. if this is an old version why is it stickied to the top of the general forum? maybe you should have a mod remove it or update the link. anyways try this enter 4/13/2013 for your clone date, veg start 4/21/2013. save and exit. this yest plant now has the same data as mine before the switch. now do this in this EXACT ORDER: change flower to 4/28/2013 THEN change phase to flower. plant then dissapears and goes to flower section as expected. now look at your quadrant view what date is it tracking. probably not the date you just entered i tried this on three plants same data. one says 0.0 days and automatically changed the date to today the other did the same and said its been tracking for 4.4 days.(and yes the date on my pc is correct) the other said 4.0 days with the same data even though it was done 5 mins apart, where does it get the 4.4 days from or 4.0 from the same data? where is this missing plant? why is it automatically changing field i already entered? to your defense some one posted after my initial post that if you you change the phase first or correct the dates it changed it will update the tracker. in my opinion that is still a major glitch and the fact that it got 4.0 days and 4.4 days when im only 6 hours into the day its "accidentally" the fact its math is wrong even for the data showing in the fields makes me question its ability to track accurately every time even after i have manually REENTERED THE DATES AFTER IT CHANGED THEM FOR ME. also 2-3 times after entering mass amounts of data for over 40 plants it gets 100% lost the next time i reopen the program, it is also not in the backup. also your software implies it tracks the hours on your bulbs and fans etc. as far as i can tell the does not function either. so really what does work on the program and why should anyone use it? i appreciate your desire to contribute to community with freeware, but data entry is serious stuff and the software has to be extremely reliable and bug free to be a useful tool for a serious grower other wise is an added frustration and a possible hindrance. im not trying to troll im just warning others your software is full of bugs and apparently out of date according to you. you guys can call me a troll all you want but down the road just remember i told you so. i would rather cough up a few bucks on legit software rather than use something that runs a high risk of errors.


----------



## pandorasboxg (Jun 14, 2013)

Or a plain pencil and paper for that matter


----------



## Jubag420 (Jun 14, 2013)

It doesnt even work! Its a bunch of locked files, no .exe for the run programe?


----------



## Buds30 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jubag420 said:


> It doesnt even work! Its a bunch of locked files, no .exe for the run programe?


Yeah can you update the original post cuz I don't want to scroll through 170 pages to find a link that is working.


----------



## Arthitiseeder (Jul 2, 2013)

Downloading the code from source forge right now, maybe while I am playing farmer I will play developer (I have way more experience as a developer) I will have a look and see if I can contribute anything useful; I am a DB Programmer and have been for about 14 years, and pretty strong with c# and VB with visual studio 2012 (now) . thanks


----------



## d3dm4n (Jul 3, 2013)

That's funny ... I use it. good job.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 11, 2013)

Posted an update, working on swapping out the code base in the next release 0.8.0 finally. Going to jack the DPI up quite a bit too, did a small bump in this release.

Changes in 0.7.4:


- Increased DPI, second increase coming in 0.8.0
- Replaced some datepicker controls with datetimepicker
- Some textboxes now only accept numeric input
- Fixed some UI layout issues
- Reordered tab order on the plant tab
- Forced all UI rendering to software (CPU)
- Fixed a report -> export bug
- Fixed containers dates not switching on record with null value

Can get at:

https://herbiq.codeplex.com/downloads/get/703641
http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.4.exe/download


----------



## user hidden (Jul 11, 2013)

thanks for the upgrade. install went with no problems and the database was updated perfectly. one problem I still notice is that the sorting of the DAYS on the home screen is still not correct.


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 11, 2013)

user hidden said:


> thanks for the upgrade. install went with no problems and the database was updated perfectly. one problem I still notice is that the sorting of the DAYS on the home screen is still not correct.


Can you try installing this over 0.7.4 and tell me if it does the same thing or not? https://herbiq.codeplex.com/downloads/get/703826

Labeled as 0.7.5 but installs as 0.7.4 still

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 11, 2013)

Arthitiseeder said:


> Downloading the code from source forge right now, maybe while I am playing farmer I will play developer (I have way more experience as a developer) I will have a look and see if I can contribute anything useful; I am a DB Programmer and have been for about 14 years, and pretty strong with c# and VB with visual studio 2012 (now) . thanks


Thanks, probably shouldn't even bother looking at the current code base it's a mess. If you're interested I can send you the new base that I'm currently wiring into this app for the next release, just shoot me an email or PM if you are.

Lx


----------



## user hidden (Jul 12, 2013)

Labeled as 0.7.5 but installs as 0.7.4 still -> ok now in the FLOWERING and SEEDS windows they are sorted correct with the "0" before the lower digits. however the VEG window is still the old way of sorting. I have nothing in CLONEs window to check


----------



## homegrowerZA (Jul 12, 2013)

great job man... from what a can see it looks like a journal and time sheet for growers... awesome... ill give it a try


----------



## homegrowerZA (Jul 12, 2013)

i see there is an install 0.7 version and a 0.7.5 upgrade... i gather i need to first install 0.7 then use the upgrader? or can i just run 0.7.5?


----------



## TallieMcCannabis (Jul 14, 2013)

holy sweet lord thats a crazy program. any youtube guides for use??


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2013)

wow i cant go through 170 pages again...lol but i am def gonna download the program and play around and offer ideas to make it better or just tell you how cool it is!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2013)

where do i download,from page 1?


----------



## user hidden (Jul 14, 2013)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/?source=navbar


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2013)

something isnt working what the fuck!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2013)

found it thanks looked in prog files lol


----------



## kushiesweet (Jul 18, 2013)

cant get it to download on win 8. keeps preventing me from opening the download


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 24, 2013)

TallieMcCannabis said:


> holy sweet lord thats a crazy program. any youtube guides for use??


No youtube guides, I can add some howto videos in the next release. If you have any questions before than feel free to shoot me a PM/email.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 24, 2013)

kushiesweet said:


> cant get it to download on win 8. keeps preventing me from opening the download


Right click on the .exe and choose properties, then click the unblock button on the general tab. Let me know if that doesn't work for ya.

Lx


----------



## YMCMB8812 (Jul 25, 2013)

I think the sodtware can be cool, but I dont know how to use it


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

its pretty easy and straight forward in my opinion. good job


----------



## homegrowerZA (Aug 2, 2013)

well i have a few grow software programs and they all need a better look and feel, not saying we dont appreciate the work u do, its just that on my 32" hd for my pc they all look old school some what xp style....... and i have an hd web cam that i plan on using in my grow room and hooking up to my laptop from outside the grow so i can record time laps and just watch my ladies in general, so adding an option for a mini screen would be sweet....


----------



## Mantek (Aug 15, 2013)

Subscribed.... Great Software. My container list is little disorganized though. is it possible to sort alphabetically on the container list? (for instance I label my containers F1, F2, F3...or V1, V2, V3.... )

Thanks again for the great work!


----------



## stonedirish (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## stonedirish (Aug 18, 2013)

Why wont it find my picture photos? When I try to upload a picture it wont let me find my folder in under pictures... no pictures so up. What do I need to do to change this?


----------



## Hilltophigh (Aug 24, 2013)

I downloaded the software and was about to install it and it said it is a windows application. Will it work on a newer macbook pro????


----------



## Someacdude (Aug 25, 2013)

Can someone get rid of the spam, also this wouldnt open for me, but thanks anyway.


----------



## deebugger (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Lucifer! great work on this. I despise the old pen and paper


----------



## skoby (Sep 24, 2013)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


Hi how am I unable to download the 2 downloads, I am running the latest windows can you help thanks


----------



## skoby (Sep 24, 2013)

same here bud started downloading but would not continue????


----------



## ButchyBoy (Sep 25, 2013)

I would like to be able to edit what is in the drop down boxes. When I started using it I added things that I no longer use and would like to clean up the mess.


----------



## pomp124 (Sep 26, 2013)

Any pictures of the most updated version?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 2, 2013)

Another question... What is the purpose of the webserver tab???? And how is it used??


Read back and got my answer.

Any help on setting it up? I get a general error starting webserver pop up.


----------



## CopsPop (Oct 3, 2013)

ButchyBoy said:


> Another question... What is the purpose of the webserver tab???? And how is it used??
> 
> 
> Read back and got my answer.
> ...


did you check/update your .netframe work? there was something to that effect in the final install window.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 4, 2013)

CopsPop said:


> did you check/update your .netframe work? there was something to that effect in the final install window.


I will give that a try today! Thanks


Update: I installed .NETframework 4 again and still get the same error. Another thing to mention is that nothing happens when the save button is clicked.


----------



## matt031 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, I would love to use this soft but I can't figure how to install in mac . help!


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 15, 2013)

ButchyBoy said:


> I will give that a try today! Thanks
> 
> 
> Update: I installed .NETframework 4 again and still get the same error. Another thing to mention is that nothing happens when the save button is clicked.


What version of mono did you install?


----------



## thunder2go (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I was recently assigned a debate topic on marijuana but I have no idea how to approach it. I would like any inputs from a "marijuana seller" stakeholder perspective please and the seller's overall characteristics. That way, I know how to further debate using this perspective.

Stakeholder: marijuana sellers
Here are the following questions: 



What are the basic characteristics of your stakeholder?
What is their interest in the policy (motivation)?
Where do they stand on the issue?
What are the primary benefits/concerns of legalization from your stakeholders perspective?
Are there additional facts that would strengthen or support your perspective but that are missing at this time?
What is their political power?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 16, 2013)

LuciferX said:


> What version of mono did you install?


 I installed from the link at the bottom of the webserver page. I replaced that PC with a new one (windows 8 and it worked one time then stopped connecting. While it worked I noticed that there is no option to enter info/comments for each plant from my phone. I was excited to be able to enter height and other info from the room via phone but it wasn't an option.

Edit: Mono-2.10.6-gtk sharp 2.12.11-win32-1 on a windows XP machine


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow thanks, gonna try this!


----------



## jesterfried720 (Nov 22, 2013)

Have you finsihed this??? I am currently putting a team together with sensors and much more.


----------



## jesterfried720 (Nov 22, 2013)

Have you finsihed this??? I am currently putting a team together with sensors and much more.


----------



## The Varmint (Nov 26, 2013)

Great ideal, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Melisazex (Nov 27, 2013)

Compare generic and herbal same like comparing a horse and dog, imho.


----------



## VioletGreen (Dec 2, 2013)

Installed and updated with no problems. Working great and very helpful. You Rock!!!


----------



## indigenou$ (Dec 25, 2013)

After downloading HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.4

*"Tracking cookies detected by virus scanner"
"Threat actions performed: 21"*


----------



## ljd422 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey LuciferX, I Like this program. I have been using this Herb IQ program for several months now. Is it possible to create an Edit Button in Rooms/Reservoir/Meter Readings?


----------



## Ivone (Dec 27, 2013)

Just found it, installed and will try. (I am sure it has password protection).
Now, does ANY hardware exist that will monitor the room and control the environment etc. ?


----------



## East Coast (Dec 28, 2013)

O.K - downloaded, now all my desktop icons have a locked symbol, can access them however. Anyone have this problem before, simple fix?


----------



## SailAway (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks really good, couple of things, I don't really like keeping a log on my PC, whilst the history is useful to me, i is to others as well, and I want to avoid that conversation. 

Hoping for a web based scenario, OK my spelling and knowledge of growing is rubbish. Working on the latter.

If your intending to link into other bits are these to be intelegent or dumb, or from say Growtronix, AutoGrow etc.

I have just put together a auto Riser for the lights, but need some data on grow rates, Not sure who keeps Data on plant Heights etc, just timer based nothing fancey with horizontal scanning lazers, Umm...

OK this is my First post, now trying to work out how to create a Journal, from the illeterate...

Let me know how it develops, but online would suit me fine. Either that or truecrypt, but now they can get the passwords, not so good.


----------



## anuvis87 (Dec 30, 2013)

same here Sail away this seems a lil caught red handed scenario but the idea is good


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 1, 2014)

indigenou$ said:


> After downloading HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.4
> 
> *"Tracking cookies detected by virus scanner"
> "Threat actions performed: 21"*


Doesn't use cookies :\


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 1, 2014)

ljd422 said:


> Hey LuciferX, I Like this program. I have been using this Herb IQ program for several months now. Is it possible to create an Edit Button in Rooms/Reservoir/Meter Readings?


Thanks! For sure will get it in the next update


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 1, 2014)

anuvis87 said:


> same here Sail away this seems a lil caught red handed scenario but the idea is good


The data can be encrypted or better yet the drive you keep the data on can be encrypted. Or both


----------



## SailAway (Jan 2, 2014)

That is true, but alas there are few mothods of storing anythng on a pc that can't be read, TrueCrypt was great, then they found how to get the password from memory, I Run Iron Keys, damn things blow the encryption chip up, but I am pretty sure there will be a whole there somewhere if it is needed.

Could we keep the data on a stick, or even run the program and data from a stick?

Have you considered putting up a web version, I know it is a little different from what you ahve built but it the access is either secure or open then ti would enable data to be stored on a server, this could then be utalised to create Grow General Journals for Strains? Sorry just a thought...

Also any updates on the computability of hardware?

And on the scrounge for Data, Plant Heights at weekly takes, does any one have this, know where I can obtain this, As I said I have put together an Auto Riser and could use a little more data to control it.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 2, 2014)

I would like the option as to where it is backed up along with the webserver to work for more than a few days. It worked the first few times then started giving an unable to connect error.

I would like to input events and height tracking from my phone so I don't have to walk back and forth from the flower room to the veg room where my pc is.


----------



## Komiyan (Jan 12, 2014)

Kdn said:


> As of right now here is the hardware breakdown.
> pc for your software and datalogging
> pc power supply for 5v, -5v, 12v, -12v, common ground(rev2 only needs +5v and +12v, common ground)
> arduino mega
> ...


Feck man, some serious engineering there, well done!

I'm taking a similar approach using analogue TTL, my aim is to give the system the "neurological" response (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BEAM_robotics) this allows the controller to react to certain conditions more like another plant than a machine...


A note on the software: love the encryption! good stuff! Though i notice my custom system-font caused some issues with the program's layout, larger-than-arial characters seem to run into the text fields a little, and resizing the window does not help with that...
Any way of making the window resizing a little more dynamic? Also the "add new" and other buttons appear as almost blank (i think another font issue...).


----------



## phantombuds (Jan 13, 2014)

LuciferX, if you need a Mac beta tester, I'm your guy. Having to run the windows version in parallels atm. I did figure out how to get the current mac version to run natively (had to use Firefox to do the install), but the Mac version is neutered compared to the windows side.


----------



## WarrenHite (Jan 14, 2014)

i am still undone with this software and going to have it to give it a try so appreciating to share with us


----------



## SailAway (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey luciferx, Have you considered doing an on-line version, It Would be great to log details and you could do a strain compilation for averages, with the group details on the server. How good would that be full grow logs for every grower, and then you could provide details of the best enviroment, or the best strains for that enviroment, and you would average out all the deviations that individual growers cause. 

Thoughts - would this be of use to anyone. 

Hey I know I am new but Data is Power.

LOL


----------



## vostok (Jan 17, 2014)

Online version would be the best, so in case some illegals get busted ...lol


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 18, 2014)

Ordering my "hes the grower im just the follower t-shirt" slogan to help deter bacon off my track lol

good idea though.


----------



## knuterocknie (Jan 19, 2014)

It would seem dangerous to me to download from an unknown source software designed to track what the government considers an illegal enterprise. 
Am I missing something? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SailAway (Jan 20, 2014)

knuterocknie said:


> It would seem dangerous to me to download from an unknown source software designed to track what the government considers an illegal enterprise.
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Rollitup mobile app


But you are using a site that could also track you, but good point.


----------



## FLgrower21 (Jan 23, 2014)

Buddreams said:


> Some one posted this to the site yesterday, the source forge link, and i got to playing with your software. What a great tool. I want to 2nd the idea of having an Iphone/Blackberry/Windows mobile device sync function. that way one could input the data and take pictures right from the grow room, and let it sync with the PC to get the overall big picture later when u need it. thanks again for helping the community, you NEED to setup a domain and center distribution point, as well as a donations button
> 
> HERBIQ.com still available?


A mobile app sounds like heaven, instant uploads and data into a log. Writing everything down twice is getting annoying. Hope it comes out soon !


----------



## Cory and trevor (Jan 26, 2014)

I can't read the 178 pages, I jsut can't do it. I want to thank the creator of the herb.iq software though. its really nice and works well. I run a perpetual grow and its so much like the paper records I already were keeping the transition was easy. tedious but easy. I wanted to ask if you're doing an more work on the thing? I have questions and workarounds I use that might be easy updates/upgrades-I only operate software never write it. Again highly complimentary nice program and free is my price! I'd pay for an app that works on my kindle fire and has some more report options. Thanks again to the creator seems alot of work for something you offer for free.


----------



## Cory and trevor (Jan 26, 2014)

knuterocknie said:


> It would seem dangerous to me to download from an unknown source software designed to track what the government considers an illegal enterprise.
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Rollitup mobile app


is that irony on purpose? it has to be with the mobile app thing LOL


----------



## Tagh90 (Feb 3, 2014)

Cory and trevor said:


> is that irony on purpose? it has to be with the mobile app thing LOL


I got a good laugh at that as well


----------



## bryanphillips (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey, i am not able to open your site, kindly suggest me some remedy its showing left aligned format of the website.


----------



## drf (Feb 8, 2014)

man i read alot these pages but i dont see where to get or make the sensors.
you got info i can head on the sensors?
i want the temp and humidity for sure
documentation
i dont see any help on how to use the program
links??


----------



## ButchyBoy (Feb 8, 2014)

I opened my Herbiq and turned on the sensor tab. In the load reading tab is say's... 

Parse format: Sparksfun usb weatherboard V1/V2

Here is a link to that Arduino shield DEV 12081 weather board.

https://www.sparkfun.com/products/12081


----------



## TreeHyde (Feb 12, 2014)

WOW instant download! Thanks for the easy organization of my garden!!


----------



## Hannibal Cannabinol (Feb 14, 2014)

dray86man said:


> MAC MAC MAC we grow dank too!
> 
> Thanks for all your work on this freeware.


Run a windows emulator... sheesh..


----------



## enzofilo (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the software, it's f***** awesome!!


----------



## anymouse (Mar 4, 2014)

I tried that on Linux back when this was in it's first version and it didn't work, running software non-natively is not always successful. Ideally software like this should be cross platform, Python or some scripting language, but what can you ask of something that's free? For now I just use a spreadsheet unless I want to take the time to write my own software.


----------



## Theforeignamerican (Mar 21, 2014)

Whatever your doing I want to be a part of it...........Technology is the future of all things


----------



## burnedout1958 (Apr 13, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> You bet  Yes we would like to automate the logging of your room environment, and then graph that data with charts/graphs in addition to being able to look at the raw data. I've looked into some inexpensive interfaces and plan on setting that up in the near future. We are going to write a plug type of system so that it's not dependant on any specific hardware. Another developer is also buying or has bought a more turn key sensor solution and plans to write support in for that as well so we'll support at least 2 varieties of hardware and anyone can write their own hardware support in. We can add a phenotype ID or notes field as well, another great idea!


Brother you are asking questions in that software , that make me nervous to answer. not sure what the point of this software is other than a possible info leak ? don't know you, so please accept my appoligies for saying what I said. but the bottom line is what does it do for me ?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 16, 2014)

burnedout1958 said:


> the bottom line is what does it do for me ?


It's a free program to track your grow that you did not have to write!!!! Iv'e been using it for almost a year now and am very happy with it. If your paranoid about info getting out, use it on a pc that is not connected to the internet!


----------



## Dogmia (Apr 19, 2014)

I cant get the updates to up date


----------



## Shellphall (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Have downloaded this a while ago but havent got ito it yet


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 21, 2014)

Just installed. I will set it up tonight with info but it looks like it does quite a bit. Pretty excited to fill in information. Thanks for sharing your work with the community, and for free! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 28, 2014)

I found an issue. 

In the container tab when you enter a container size it changes the container size for every container. You can NOT have different container sizes.

Can you make it possible to have a variety of container sizes??????


----------



## LuciferX (May 2, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I found an issue.
> 
> In the container tab when you enter a container size it changes the container size for every container. You can NOT have different container sizes.
> 
> Can you make it possible to have a variety of container sizes??????


Thanks! I'm just about to post the next build as soon as I get the documentation finished. I'll put in a fix for this with this next version, thanks for letting me know.

Lx


----------



## Raquel (May 4, 2014)

Great little app but im having an issue that was reported more than 2 years ago but still not fixed 

http://sourceforge.net/p/herbiq/bugs/7/

Same issue im having, im also using win 7 64 bit. Any fix ?


----------



## LuciferX (May 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Great little app but im having an issue that was reported more than 2 years ago but still not fixed
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/p/herbiq/bugs/7/
> 
> Same issue im having, im also using win 7 64 bit. Any fix ?


Sorry about that! I just sent you a message, I just need to get some more info from you so I can figure out what's causing this bug. I should be able to get this corrected in the next release.

Lx


----------



## thay5212 (May 13, 2014)

Been using this for awhile now, love the software, launched it today and it immediately shuts down, running the standard windows is searching for a solution business. Hesitant to uninstall/reinstall in fear of losing all of the data, is there any way to save my plant records etc with a clean install to try and fix the problem? which files do I need to keep?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 13, 2014)

THANX WORKS FLAWLESSLY

on windows 7 pro x64


----------



## LuciferX (May 14, 2014)

thay5212 said:


> Been using this for awhile now, love the software, launched it today and it immediately shuts down, running the standard windows is searching for a solution business. Hesitant to uninstall/reinstall in fear of losing all of the data, is there any way to save my plant records etc with a clean install to try and fix the problem? which files do I need to keep?


HERB.IQ.420 is where the data is stored, you'll want to grab the pictures and videos sub directories too if you added any. Should be OK to reinstall over, if it still doesn't work after that PM me and I'll work with you to get it going again.

Lx


----------



## thay5212 (May 14, 2014)

It was that file that was causing issues, must have corrupted or something, reinstalled and tried to use the old data file and got the same errors, got rid of it and it worked fine, not a big deal, love the software so I just re input all my plants and it has been working fine since.


----------



## LuciferX (May 14, 2014)

thay5212 said:


> It was that file that was causing issues, must have corrupted or something, reinstalled and tried to use the old data file and got the same errors, got rid of it and it worked fine, not a big deal, love the software so I just re input all my plants and it has been working fine since.


Ouch, sorry to hear that. Let me know if it happens again, I should be able to figure out what's causing the crash so you don't have to re-input your data again. Hopefully it wasn't too painful to retype all that out.

Lx


----------



## joespit (May 28, 2014)

any iphone app?


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 10, 2014)

SO MUCH WIN!!!!!


----------



## Schwagstock (Jun 11, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> Thanks! I'm just about to post the next build as soon as I get the documentation finished. I'll put in a fix for this with this next version, thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Lx


Extremely sorry if this has been answered before, the threads rather large and I couldnt find my direct answer through skimming. My question is what sensors do I go about getting to hook up to this beast, or is there a way at the moment to do so? Mainly temperature humidity sensors but I wouldnt mind a co2 as well if it auto logs it all for me. Much appreciated.


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 14, 2014)

Schwagstock said:


> Extremely sorry if this has been answered before, the threads rather large and I couldnt find my direct answer through skimming. My question is what sensors do I go about getting to hook up to this beast, or is there a way at the moment to do so? Mainly temperature humidity sensors but I wouldnt mind a co2 as well if it auto logs it all for me. Much appreciated.


Right now just the sparkfun weatherboard which does temp, humidity, and has a light sensor but it would be fairly easy to add support for another device. I'm looking into adding support for a few other sensors right now and plan to give that section a revamp. If you have any suggestions let me know, thanks!

Lx


----------



## Schwagstock (Jun 14, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> Right now just the sparkfun weatherboard which does temp, humidity, and has a light sensor but it would be fairly easy to add support for another device. I'm looking into adding support for a few other sensors right now and plan to give that section a revamp. If you have any suggestions let me know, thanks!
> 
> Lx


Appreciate the info fur sure What about (and there may be a way already) adding an optional something for soil and worm bins, that is displayed on the front page so that you can keep track of the soil recipe you cooked up and have added to each pot so its much easier to track exactly whats in each strain/plant from the beginning as well as how long each thing was composted etc before it went into that particular plant. Also for the worm bin it would allow you to see what you fed each tray at any particular time that went into whatever pot so that you can recreate those exacts if you find a trend in certain castings you make or soils you compost, and allowing it to be on the front page could also display how long its been since you fed the worms, or turned/watered the composting dirt/re-using soil you have. Perhaps there is not many that would use this function I dont know, but it seems sound and logic to me..and I would even go as far as paying to have it added on, is there a donations site set up for your program?


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 14, 2014)

0.7.6 released

-You can now double click on any plant entry on the home tab to jump to the plant record.
-Home tab now sorts correctly from least to greatest.
-Added first draft of the documentation, included in this release.
-Fixed bug with some non-US users, will now display data on home and report tabs correctly.
-Updated the webserver tab to default to the latest 2.x release of the mono framework. 
-Changing phase will not overwrite existing date data if it exists for that type of phase change anymore.
-Notes tab allows hitting return in the textbox.

Can get at:

https://herbiq.codeplex.com/downloads/get/863979

http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.6.exe/download


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 15, 2014)

Schwagstock said:


> Appreciate the info fur sure What about (and there may be a way already) adding an optional something for soil and worm bins, that is displayed on the front page so that you can keep track of the soil recipe you cooked up and have added to each pot so its much easier to track exactly whats in each strain/plant from the beginning as well as how long each thing was composted etc before it went into that particular plant. Also for the worm bin it would allow you to see what you fed each tray at any particular time that went into whatever pot so that you can recreate those exacts if you find a trend in certain castings you make or soils you compost, and allowing it to be on the front page could also display how long its been since you fed the worms, or turned/watered the composting dirt/re-using soil you have. Perhaps there is not many that would use this function I dont know, but it seems sound and logic to me..and I would even go as far as paying to have it added on, is there a donations site set up for your program?


You could kind of do that with the Rooms -> Nutrients -> Mix & Feed section but it wouldn't display on the home page and would only be visible in the plant records events. There really should be a property from the plant record to display which container, mix, reservoir, or system the plant is in. I'll work on getting that added as well as displaying the container/mix data on the home tab in one of the next releases, will let you know when it's posted. Nope no donations but I can still get this added for you, I think it makes sense and would be beneficial to others.

Lx


----------



## Schwagstock (Jun 15, 2014)

Much appreciate Loving this program dearly.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 15, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> You could kind of do that with the Rooms -> Nutrients -> Mix & Feed section but it wouldn't display on the home page and would only be visible in the plant records events. There really should be a property from the plant record to display which container, mix, reservoir, or system the plant is in. I'll work on getting that added as well as displaying the container/mix data on the home tab in one of the next releases, will let you know when it's posted. Nope no donations but I can still get this added for you, I think it makes sense and would be beneficial to others.
> 
> Lx


Can this record data from a Sentinel CHHC-4?


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 15, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Can this record data from a Sentinel CHHC-4?


It could connect to the port and read the output data but it wouldn't format it correctly. If you can PM me a screenshot of the output or a dump of sample data I could wire it up for you pretty quickly.

Lx


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 15, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> It could connect to the port and read the output data but it wouldn't format it correctly. If you can PM me a screenshot of the output or a dump of sample data I could wire it up for you pretty quickly.
> 
> Lx


Sentinel doesn't seem to provide any sort of software to use with the thing, it just has a RS232 port. It has co2, temp, humidity, and a daylight sensors. I newly acquired the thing and have not used it yet.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jun 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> It's a free program to track your grow that you did not have to write!!!! Iv'e been using it for almost a year now and am very happy with it. If your paranoid about info getting out, use it on a pc that is not connected to the internet!


Paranoia from strong weed , coupled with total and complete lazy bones all over my body made me ask such a dumb question LMAO. now much later and in a somewhat melower mood (different smoke this morning ) this looks like a complete and here is my title "{ Cannabis Accounting / General Ledger Software } "

so thanks to you Lucipher


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 15, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Sentinel doesn't seem to provide any sort of software to use with the thing, it just has a RS232 port. It has co2, temp, humidity, and a daylight sensors. I newly acquired the thing and have not used it yet.


Try going to the Rooms -> Sensors -> Test Local Connection tab and hit start. If you know what com port it is switch in via the drop down there, if not try them all and see if it can connect to your sentinel. It'll display data in the textbox in the center of the tab if it can connect. As long as it installs via a com port device you shouldn't need any software to read from it.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 15, 2014)

0.7.7 released:

-You can select multiple plants and save changes for most properties on the info tab.
-Updated documentation to show which properties can be saved when selecting multiple plant records. (Page 7)

FYI Documentation can be found in Options -> About

Can get at:

https://herbiq.codeplex.com/downloads/get/864989

http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.7.exe/download


----------



## user hidden (Jun 17, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> 0.7.7 released:


thanks so much for the update it's been quite a while.
new version is faster and runs smoother than before.

time to play and see what's up in this new baby.


----------



## Rod Roc (Jun 20, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


Awesome man, thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## gazja420 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey mate, kind of new around here.
I work on The Pirate Network. 
If you need help adding encryption and such, let me know and I will be happy to help.


----------



## tokingtiger (Jul 27, 2014)

I use duct tape.. and a marker. on everything! lol


----------



## HottyToddy (Jul 27, 2014)

Will this work on an iphone or does it have to be installed on a PC? Sorry, I'm sure you've answered this with 91 pages, but don't have time to read all the responses. I read the first 9 & last 2 so thanks for helping!


----------



## Mantriur (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm a bit surprised to find this thread here, but even more surprised that it's still active. Is Herb.IQ still being maintained? Is there anything newer than the Sourceforge version?

It's funny, because I used Herb.IQ up until recently and my own project has in parts been inspired by it, but is also the result of things I didn't like about Herb.IQ. If there were any upgrades around, I'd sure like to know. No point in creating something redundant ...


----------



## Gamer621 (Aug 12, 2014)

If _only _there were a way to find out if there was a new version...

/eyeroll


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 13, 2014)

Mantriur said:


> I'm a bit surprised to find this thread here, but even more surprised that it's still active. Is Herb.IQ still being maintained? Is there anything newer than the Sourceforge version?
> 
> It's funny, because I used Herb.IQ up until recently and my own project has in parts been inspired by it, but is also the result of things I didn't like about Herb.IQ. If there were any upgrades around, I'd sure like to know. No point in creating something redundant ...


Yeah it's still being maintained the last update 0.7.7 was posted about 2 months ago to sourceforge and codeplex. I don't have any plans to stop supporting it in the foreseeable future and I still have some ideas I want to get into it with future updates. 

I checked out your site, looks good and I think you have a great start. I like the idea of using that seedfinder API, I've checked that out before and looked into integrating it. It's too bad it's restricted to a domain/ip so Herb.IQ can't call it directly without everyone having to register individually. That's awesome that herb.iq inspired you to start your own project. I'm surprised there isn't more grow software/websites, I think there's plenty of room for yours and a lot more. Keep up the good work!

Lx


----------



## Mantriur (Aug 16, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> Yeah it's still being maintained the last update 0.7.7 was posted about 2 months ago to sourceforge and codeplex. I don't have any plans to stop supporting it in the foreseeable future and I still have some ideas I want to get into it with future updates.


You should do more with that main overview page. I really love that ... you can literally watch your plants grow. 



LuciferX said:


> I checked out your site, looks good and I think you have a great start. I like the idea of using that seedfinder API, I've checked that out before and looked into integrating it. It's too bad it's restricted to a domain/ip so Herb.IQ can't call it directly without everyone having to register individually. That's awesome that herb.iq inspired you to start your own project. I'm surprised there isn't more grow software/websites, I think there's plenty of room for yours and a lot more. Keep up the good work!


Thanks, I hope it'll be useful for some people. Right now there seems to be a little rush with bad commercial apps popping up everywhere, but yeah, free apps are rare. I found that rather strange ... Grower forums have been around for decades ...

Seedfinder can't really check which site uses their API except through the referrer string, which you can define freely when sending a request from a native app. Maybe point it to a real page where Herb.IQ is explained. I think their main interest is knowing who uses their API and some control that their data isn't resold. You can try asking them if they are ok with it ...




Gamer621 said:


> If _only _there were a way to find out if there was a new version...
> 
> /eyeroll


Um, I said I knew about the source forge version and last time I checked and searched for updates, which admittedly has been a while, the last update was like a year old. Hence I was surprised to see this active thread here ...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 16, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


Lucifer,
Thank you for this!!!!
This is not something i can use right now, but i am phasing out and planning my next round with this program now!!!
Somebody buy this guy a beer!!!!!


----------



## i70 (Aug 18, 2014)

I love it it too ! Thanks !


----------



## i70 (Sep 1, 2014)

is there a way to have 2 different 0.7.7 programs on one computer ? My buddy has no skills in computers & I have very few...lol..... I was going to keep track for him also on my computer
...... Thanks in advance.... 

I think I got it i will create another windows user and install the program under that user.........


That did not work all the data was imported automatically any ideas how to have 2 separate on one laptop ?


----------



## BluJayz (Sep 5, 2014)

Digging it bro, wish product lines and data could be integrated through websites and such to facilitate a smoother setup. 

Building each setup can be painstaking but I love the overall concept!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grower amz (Sep 9, 2014)

hi i am a first time grower and need abit of help.
1st question can i grow using allmix biobizz soil and use bio grow?

need help please


----------



## i70 (Sep 11, 2014)

Grower amz said:


> hi i am a first time grower and need abit of help.
> 1st question can i grow using allmix biobizz soil and use bio grow?
> 
> need help please


Wrong section buddy !


----------



## MrTopSodaPop (Sep 12, 2014)

its a good software, but to me nothing beats pen and paper


----------



## zcgzgh (Sep 13, 2014)

The setup installer installed fine on xp sp3 running in vmware for what it is worth..


----------



## Locodawg357 (Sep 17, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


Loos awesome real tidy and simple. Sweet. U deserve cred for that


----------



## Locodawg357 (Sep 17, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


I have a suggestion it would be nice if you could grade your final product from 1-10 cuz i lie to try a lot of strains. Its easy to forget after a while X-P


----------



## madagaskar (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok. great. I will install it today. but i do not know how to use it properly. Very sad ??


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 18, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> 0.7.7 released:
> 
> -You can select multiple plants and save changes for most properties on the info tab.
> -Updated documentation to show which properties can be saved when selecting multiple plant records. (Page 7)
> ...



Thanks for that update!! I love the changes...

Something I would like to see is a graph of the info that is typed into Rooms----Environment...


----------



## rohis (Nov 18, 2014)

Android users, I suggest downloading this app. There is a similar flashlight with magnifying glass available on Apple's app store. The picture in this one was taken with a crappy 5mp lg. If you're on a Galaxy phone or something, I bet this will replace your jeweler's loupe since it offers pretty clear magnification and takes pictures.


----------



## Sir Stanky (Nov 20, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> Right now just the sparkfun weatherboard which does temp, humidity, and has a light sensor but it would be fairly easy to add support for another device. I'm looking into adding support for a few other sensors right now and plan to give that section a revamp. If you have any suggestions let me know, thanks!
> 
> Lx


Anyway this can work with v3 of the sparksfun board?


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 20, 2014)

Sir Stanky said:


> Anyway this can work with v3 of the sparksfun board?


Yeah it works with v3, they aren't for sale anymore though. Sparkfun replaced it with a shield which should also work if you use their firmware. It was really just an arduino with a bunch of sensors on the same board.

Lx


----------



## mike4c4 (Dec 2, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> Yeah it works with v3, they aren't for sale anymore though. Sparkfun replaced it with a shield which should also work if you use their firmware. It was really just an arduino with a bunch of sensors on the same board.
> 
> Lx


im having trouble in *Herb.I.Q. * In the rooms tab, it wont let me change the room name or add more rooms


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 5, 2014)

mike4c4 said:


> im having trouble in *Herb.I.Q. * In the rooms tab, it wont let me change the room name or add more rooms


What happens when you try?


----------



## mike4c4 (Dec 5, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> What happens when you try?


The box would just stay blank, but I got it fixed. Had a corrupt file. just reinstalled and all good.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 6, 2014)

The next update is going to be ~500MB because of an included offline strain browser that's populated with a lot of the default breeder pics. Also I'm moving the source code from sourceforge to github for this next update and will be posting the strain browser there as a separate project. I should have it ready to go by next weekend if not sooner.

Lx


----------



## fattymcbeaner (Dec 17, 2014)

Is there an Unix compatible software alternative?


----------



## DabberDan (Dec 19, 2014)

Just thought I'd comment saying that I love this software. Its simple, very shallow learning curb(if I'd even go as far as to call it that) but it gets the job done and that's what truly matters. In my opinion, its about time that growing and can begin to be taken into the digital age with all tech we have available to us. So again, thanks to the creator of the software and I cant wait to see some future updates! Tokes to all, and to all a good smoke!


----------



## DabberDan (Dec 19, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> The next update is going to be ~500MB because of an included offline strain browser that's populated with a lot of the default breeder pics. Also I'm moving the source code from sourceforge to github for this next update and will be posting the strain browser there as a separate project. I should have it ready to go by next weekend if not sooner.


Sorry for the double post but I just saw your update about the strain browser and was wondering if there is a place to download it? I checked your github site but not much no avail.


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 20, 2014)

DabberDan said:


> Sorry for the double post but I just saw your update about the strain browser and was wondering if there is a place to download it? I checked your github site but not much no avail.


Yeah sorry about that my ETA is now off a bit, it will be ready by Friday. I got a little carried away with updating a few things and now I have to finish what I started before I can release the strain browser update. I'm planning on pulling all the strain browser data into new plant records to save a little more data entry time. I can probably get strainbrowser up on github today or tomorrow but it won't have an installer yet.

Lx


----------



## DabberDan (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply @LuciferX! Totally looking forward to the strain browser update dude! Sounds like you put a good amount of time into this!


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 20, 2014)

DabberDan said:


> Sorry for the double post but I just saw your update about the strain browser and was wondering if there is a place to download it? I checked your github site but not much no avail.


Finished uploading, run strainbrowser.exe from the bin directory and you should be good. https://github.com/LuciferX/StrainBrowser/archive/master.zip

Lx


----------



## DabberDan (Dec 21, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> Finished uploading, run strainbrowser.exe from the bin directory and you should be good. https://github.com/LuciferX/StrainBrowser/archive/master.zip
> 
> Lx


Thanks! Can't wait to get the update! Is there any way i can print out my current grow status to post to forums like these? Maybe like a status print type of thing? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## user hidden (Dec 21, 2014)

I like Strainbrowser but is it possible to add a search function ?

great job


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 21, 2014)

user hidden said:


> I like Strainbrowser but is it possible to add a search function ?
> 
> great job


Yeah I actually already have that in the herb.iq version of strainbrowser. The build I just posted on github was from a few weeks ago. I'll sync the changes back once I finish the next herb.iq update.

Lx


----------



## user hidden (Dec 21, 2014)

LuciferX said:


> Yeah I actually already have that in the herb.iq version of strainbrowser. The build I just posted on github was from a few weeks ago. I'll sync the changes back once I finish the next herb.iq update.
> 
> Lx


thanks looking forward to the HerbIQ update when you are ready.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorry I don't know jack about computers , how do I install the update correctly. I downloaded the update but nothing is different except my screen and buttons are cutoff a little bit


----------



## Tokie-Danks (Jan 5, 2015)

is there a mobile way I could use this? I have a windows phone.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 5, 2015)

Posted 0.7.8 here --> https://herbiq.codeplex.com/downloads/get/1382400

and here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.8.exe/download

Lx


----------



## user hidden (Jan 6, 2015)

great addition of the strain browser in HerbIQ.
many thanks for your hard work


----------



## Gamer621 (Jan 6, 2015)

What's new in 0.7.8 from 0.7.7 other than the strain browser?

And is there a separate, smaller, update for people that don't want/need the strain browser?


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> Sorry I don't know jack about computers , how do I install the update correctly. I downloaded the update but nothing is different except my screen and buttons are cutoff a little bit


That should be all you need to do, sounds like you may need to tweak some display settings. If you want to send me a PM I can help you through that anytime.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 6, 2015)

user hidden said:


> great addition of the strain browser in HerbIQ.
> many thanks for your hard work


Thanks! 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 6, 2015)

Gamer621 said:


> What's new in 0.7.8 from 0.7.7 other than the strain browser?
> 
> And is there a separate, smaller, update for people that don't want/need the strain browser?


You can also create new plant records using the strain browser data, attached a few screenshots. There were a few fixes too but nothing really major. I can put up a version that doesn't include all the breeder images. Would put it at about 20MB or so, will put it up later today and post a link.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 6, 2015)

Gamer621 said:


> What's new in 0.7.8 from 0.7.7 other than the strain browser?
> 
> And is there a separate, smaller, update for people that don't want/need the strain browser?


I posted the smaller version as 0.7.8-lite and put here --> https://herbiq.codeplex.com/downloads/get/1382768

and here --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq/files/HERB.IQ.UPGRADE.0.7.8-lite.exe/download

Lx


----------



## Gamer621 (Jan 7, 2015)

LuciferX said:


> You can also create new plant records using the strain browser data, attached a few screenshots. There were a few fixes too but nothing really major. I can put up a version that doesn't include all the breeder images. Would put it at about 20MB or so, will put it up later today and post a link.
> 
> Lx


Thanks for the reply, Lx. (And the lite version). I really like that I can now import info from the strain browser. It's a time saver. Thanks for your work!


----------



## AdmiralCornport (Jan 23, 2015)

Just installed. OMG this is literally the BEST software I've used in a decade. 

So easy to learn, and just really great.

Thanks for your work.


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 3, 2015)

It looks like you can run the full version of herb.iq on linux and macosx now that support for WPF has improved in wine.

   

Lx


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 10, 2015)

What is this software? 

How can I benefit from it? Wanted to ask before I download anything. 

Thanks guys


----------



## AdmiralCornport (Feb 11, 2015)

keeps track of all dates, for each plant/room/res/light and other usefull info. I

ts pretty all encompasing. 

after you get the plants id'd and all the info on your end it also imports data from a really good strain database with a description, and photos if you want. 

can keep track of finances . really gotta just check it out. 

I haven't had any virus protection or firewall hits. It isn't trying to connect to the network unless you set it up to. 

not a paid shill, even though my post count is low. I come from IC same basic name.


----------



## East Coast (Feb 11, 2015)

So, how does one get rid of the locked symbol on folders, that appeared after downloading??


----------



## cooljack (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey, 
your software is great  
Do you see there a way for include Mono once again?


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 20, 2015)

cooljack said:


> Hey,
> your software is great
> Do you see there a way for include Mono once again?


Do you mean the mono webserver? It's still there, if you don't see it you can go to options -> tabs and add it back.


----------



## East Coast (Feb 20, 2015)

No one else ever had an issue after downloading that a locked icon appears on folders then?


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 20, 2015)

East Coast said:


> No one else ever had an issue after downloading that a locked icon appears on folders then?


What folders? Can you not get into them when they show up with the lock? Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## East Coast (Feb 20, 2015)

Can gain entry, just annoying to see them.

 bottom left of icons on the desktop.......show a gold lock symbol


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 21, 2015)

East Coast said:


> Can gain entry, just annoying to see them.
> 
> View attachment 3356014 bottom left of icons on the desktop.......show a gold lock symbol


I believe that just means the permissions are restricted. Did you install herb.iq to the default location?


----------



## East Coast (Feb 21, 2015)

LuciferX said:


> I believe that just means the permissions are restricted. Did you install herb.iq to the default location?


Yeah, just followed instructions............any ideas on turning it off ?


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 21, 2015)

East Coast said:


> Yeah, just followed instructions............any ideas on turning it off ?


Yeah I can send you a script to fix it after a reproduce your issue on my end. What version and edition of windows are you running? IE 32 bit Win7 home Premium


----------



## East Coast (Feb 21, 2015)

64 bit Win 7


----------



## jackblaster (Feb 23, 2015)

Cool program. Nice strain database.


----------



## East Coast (Feb 26, 2015)

Now its stopped working, with all my information.....arggghhhhhhhhhh..............any ideas?


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 26, 2015)

East Coast said:


> View attachment 3359848 Now its stopped working, with all my information.....arggghhhhhhhhhh..............any ideas?


Try re installing, it'll fix any permission issues and replace any missing files while keeping your data intact.

Lx


----------



## East Coast (Feb 27, 2015)

LuciferX said:


> Try re installing, it'll fix any permission issues and replace any missing files while keeping your data intact.
> 
> Lx


 Did not work.......next idea?


----------



## East Coast (Feb 27, 2015)

Just to be clear, I did not un-install it, just tried to reinstall...........is this correct?


----------



## 420Legalizeme (Feb 28, 2015)

Is there anyway this can be installed to a nas synology. I think that is based on Linux and can run MySQL, plex and other database stuff

Be great if I could install it to that as I could keep this on all the time rather than my PC and access it remotely via a browser or even better an app on a smart phone tablet.
Now I am just wishing aren't i


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 1, 2015)

East Coast said:


> View attachment 3360766 View attachment 3360769
> 
> Just to be clear, I did not un-install it, just tried to reinstall...........is this correct?


Try deleting pics.zip from the install directory, that shouldn't be there. Let me know if that doesn't fix it.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 1, 2015)

420Legalizeme said:


> Is there anyway this can be installed to a nas synology. I think that is based on Linux and can run MySQL, plex and other database stuff
> 
> Be great if I could install it to that as I could keep this on all the time rather than my PC and access it remotely via a browser or even better an app on a smart phone tablet.
> Now I am just wishing aren't i


You could run the web interface from that but it's pretty limited right now, only supports basic plant input. I have a partially completed new version of the web interface I'm working on. You could use that once it's released and run it 100% from the web interface that way. That won't be released for a few months at the earliest though.

Lx


----------



## East Coast (Mar 1, 2015)

LuciferX said:


> Try deleting pics.zip from the install directory, that shouldn't be there. Let me know if that doesn't fix it.
> 
> Lx


 Removed, still not working. Any other ideas?


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm also working on a universal app version of h


East Coast said:


> View attachment 3362181 Removed, still not working. Any other ideas?


Delete the pics directory and re-install again. I bet that pics.zip was left behind from a crash and there is something else missing or corrupt in that directory now.

Lx


----------



## East Coast (Mar 1, 2015)

LuciferX said:


> Delete the pics directory and re-install again. I bet that pics.zip was left behind from a crash and there is something else missing or corrupt in that directory now.
> 
> Lx



 Nope, another idea?


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 2, 2015)

East Coast said:


> View attachment 3362615 Nope, another idea?


Lets try renaming the installation directory, name it HERBIQOLD or something like that and then do a new install to the default location. Try to import the data file from the renamed directory after you start the new version with a blank data file and let me know if it crashes at any point. If it's your data file that's the problem I'll have to send you a debug enabled version so you can tell me what field it's trying to read from so I can fix it in the app real quick.

Lx


----------



## East Coast (Mar 8, 2015)

Any way of taking the American way of showing date i.e; Month - day - year, and show it the correct way i.e; Day - Month - Year?


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 8, 2015)

East Coast said:


> Any way of taking the American way of showing date i.e; Month - day - year, and show it the correct way i.e; Day - Month - Year?


If you're seeing the date in the American format then it's already showing it the correct way.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 8, 2015)

East Coast said:


> Any way of taking the American way of showing date i.e; Month - day - year, and show it the correct way i.e; Day - Month - Year?


Seriously though, yeah I can add an option to force it to your commie format. Will put it in the next version <3

Lx


----------



## Sire Killem All (Mar 8, 2015)

Is there an app yet??????


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Mar 17, 2015)

Haha I was thinking the same thing. 

I've used this program for years, makes life easy. Thanks Lx


----------



## thekevin07 (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow this is exactly what I want but it's missing one feature. It would be great if I could build a schedule with alerts so for example. I could setup a res change alert for every week on wednesday, a neem oil spray every 3 days and in the morning when I get my orders for the morning my alerts will be there.


----------



## Dave124 (Apr 2, 2015)

hi guys im in week 8 of flower with the blue cheese could anyone tell me if they look normal and are they ready to harvest?


----------



## Dave124 (Apr 2, 2015)

hi guys im in week 8 of flower with the blue cheese could anyone tell me if they look normal and are they ready to harvest?


----------



## Headwaste (Apr 3, 2015)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


every time I try to install this Norton says it's a very dangerous virus and immediately deletes itI'm not diablind AV and giving permission.I don't trust it now.It shouldn't imitate a virus if it doesn't contain one.


----------



## LuciferX (Apr 4, 2015)

Headwaste said:


> every time I try to install this Norton says it's a very dangerous virus and immediately deletes itI'm not diablind AV and giving permission.I don't trust it now.It shouldn't imitate a virus if it doesn't contain one.


It's open source you can look at the code and see it doesn't contain a virus. Who the fuck uses Norton anymore anyway?

Lx


----------



## baac (Apr 4, 2015)

This is awesome, thank you Lucifer!


----------



## FrostyPelican (Apr 10, 2015)

Run it through virustotal, it's owned by Google. https://www.virustotal.com
Your AV is giving you a false positive. I'm a software developer and this is a common problem. Their code is open source on Github (where programmers provide free, open code to collaborate on) which means anyone can inspect it, even you. You could download a free version of Visual Studio and even customize the screens, improve code etc if you know how.

The program is legit, your AV warnings are not. 
Edit: I just browsed the code online and your AV is probably throwing the warning because the program starts another process when it loads up (highlighted). You're safe, it just a false positive from your AV.


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Apr 12, 2015)

This program was working great until today. Every time I open it a screen pops up saying;

HERB.IQ has stopped working
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.

I have tried upgrading the software, ran the repair feature of the install, and uninstalled then reinstalled. Nothing has worked. Any ideas?


----------



## FrostyPelican (Apr 12, 2015)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> This program was working great until today. Every time I open it a screen pops up saying;
> 
> HERB.IQ has stopped working
> A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.
> ...


I will have to let the OP answer that, not sure what it is I can't replicate your system and I only browsed the code. I could suggest something that makes my life a lot easier. After looking at the code there was a lot of empty try catch blocs (this is where a programmer handles errors in the code itself) and with them being empty it just gives the end user of the software a generic message box. What I normally do is provide detail on the error so I know where in the code it happened and give the end user an idea and option to report it to me automatically or copy to clip board. There is already a lot of free code involved in the project so I can understand why the extra code is not there. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3328990/c-sharp-get-line-number-which-thrown-exception or research the StackTrace class

If something crashes that I coded the user will have something like this popup (just a quick example) but again, I get paid for it and the OP doesn't for this project. It lets me know exactly what happened and where in the code it happened plus gives the user a bit more than just the generic popup window.


----------



## ghostdogalpha (May 13, 2015)

420Legalizeme said:


> Is there anyway this can be installed to a nas synology. I think that is based on Linux and can run MySQL, plex and other database stuff
> 
> Be great if I could install it to that as I could keep this on all the time rather than my PC and access it remotely via a browser or even better an app on a smart phone tablet.
> Now I am just wishing aren't i


SynologyOS is linux based but pretty locked down. You could install Debian on the NAS box and go from there.


----------



## Mr Roboto (May 28, 2015)

how do I uninstall the herbiq with windows 8? It will stop working once I open the program. I think I need to reinstall it.


----------



## ghostdogalpha (Jul 10, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> how do I uninstall the herbiq with windows 8? It will stop working once I open the program. I think I need to reinstall it.


Did you manage to uninstall @MrRoboto


----------



## ghostdogalpha (Jul 10, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> how do I uninstall the herbiq with windows 8? It will stop working once I open the program. I think I need to reinstall it.


Did you manage to uninstall @MrRoboto


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 11, 2015)

What's to uninstall? This thing literally decompresses into a folder where you just create a shortcut and voila, that's how it's run.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Jul 14, 2015)

ghostdogalpha said:


> Did you manage to uninstall @MrRoboto


I ended up installing it again without uninstalling and it works now. Seems the whole problem started when I tried to delete the strain gallery.


----------



## ghostdogalpha (Jul 16, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> I ended up installing it again without uninstalling and it works now. Seems the whole problem started when I tried to delete the strain gallery.


prob had corrupted files first time round. The strain gallery is cool though.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Jul 17, 2015)

ghostdogalpha said:


> prob had corrupted files first time round. The strain gallery is cool though.


the problem with the strain gallery is that I dont have any of those strains because I have only ogs and none of them are in the gallery , just taking up memory space for me, but I am not messing with it this time for sure


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm toying with building a Web Thang (app) for grow journaling.

I'd like to gauge the interest in something like this, and what features people would really like to see along those lines.

I'm leaning toward the hobbyist grower, at first. I may move toward commercial stuff later, but I will have to iterate and pivot as needed.

At this moment I'm basically building a blog app optimized for the weed grower. Any input would be appreciated.

It will be open-source and free to use, may move to a "freemium" model if it really takes off, because support becomes a burden when that happens, but I should be able to knock the basics together in a couple weeks.

If there are any other developers who would like to collaborate on something of this nature, or if there are any good web-apps for grow record-keeping I'd love to hear about that, too.

Thanks folks, if I don't get much feedback here I'll make a new thread. Seems like a lot of the stuff here is no longer actively maintained.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 22, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I'm toying with building a Web Thang (app) for grow journaling.
> 
> I'd like to gauge the interest in something like this, and what features people would really like to see along those lines.
> 
> ...


That is good idea to produce a " GROW " log or journal , however keep in mind that if you wanted to host it the IOS Apple store it may run into issues with their terns and policies. The workaround would be to design an " open " gardener style that can be used by all growers , whether herb , vegetable , organic or MJ. If MJ specific then that would put undo attention on it unless you plan to host it on a MJ friendly source.

You could create an activity log style approach , listing specifics like entering plant type data , breeder info , medium used , PH / PPM data , and other variables. You can allow pic loading to catalog grow and problems. You can input custom fields like feeding regiments . You can streamline the data fields and add a comment input field. Nothing too fancy. Notepad style for quick input and camera access , maybe allow export features for your grow to file or ?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 22, 2015)

Budzbuddha said:


> That is good idea to produce a " GROW " log or journal , however keep in mind that if you wanted to host it the IOS Apple store it may run into issues with their terns and policies. The workaround would be to design an " open " gardener style that can be used by all growers , whether herb , vegetable , organic or MJ. If MJ specific then that would put undo attention on it unless you plan to host it on a MJ friendly source.
> 
> You could create an activity log style approach , listing specifics like entering plant type data , breeder info , medium used , PH / PPM data , and other variables. You can allow pic loading to catalog grow and problems. You can input custom fields like feeding regiments . You can streamline the data fields and add a comment input field. Nothing too fancy. Notepad style for quick input and camera access , maybe allow export features for your grow to file or ?


I run my stuff on AWS and Digital Ocean, never had much trouble with anything. I'm also intimately familiar with app store policies as I've worked on them for more than one ginormous company (most under very strict NDA) and you're totally right about everything you said. I'm all over those sorts potential legal issues, I used to run a few porn sites back in the early 2000s.

With all that in mind I'm planning to have it be essentially a website with a responsive design so it works well on mobile devices with varying form factors (hint hint RIU) and capabilities. All the suggestions you made in the second paragraph are on my short list. Thank you so much!


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 24, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I'm toying with building a Web Thang (app) for grow journaling.
> Seems like a lot of the stuff here is no longer actively maintained.


The last release was 6 months ago, it's obviously still being maintained and you knew that. Get your own thread and get the fuck out of mine, k thx.

Lx


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2015)

*@LuciferX and I had a misunderstanding. *It has been resolved behind closed-doors, so to speak, and now it is all bunnies and roses.
I just wanted to clear the air publicly. Happy growing, e'rybody.


----------



## mike4c4 (Aug 26, 2015)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


I have used herb IQ and it works great. Im getting ready to set up another computer with linux and wanted to keep using it. Do you have a linux version?


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 30, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> I have used herb IQ and it works great. Im getting ready to set up another computer with linux and wanted to keep using it. Do you have a linux version?


You can run it on linux under wine now that they support .net 4


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2015)

can i get a link to most recent software?


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> can i get a link to most recent software?


Sure, go ahead. It's linked in LuciferX's sig in every post he makes.


----------



## tomuch (Sep 30, 2015)

This looks great - gotta try start using this.


----------



## cannabitgrow (Oct 1, 2015)

hey if you like to check out my forum I'm new to growing and would appreciate advice.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 2, 2015)

cannabitgrow said:


> hey if you like to check out my forum I'm new to growing and would appreciate advice.


*???????????????*


----------



## Coco9000 (Oct 3, 2015)

I started to use it today. This software will help me to get my shit together. 
Thank You Lucifer.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 3, 2015)

i want to use it so i can keep notes on my pheno hunt, thanks!


----------



## Black Thumb (Oct 11, 2015)

Does this software access the internet in anyway what so ever ?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 13, 2015)

Black Thumb said:


> Does this software access the internet in anyway what so ever ?


I am going to say no but @lucifer will have to have the final say. I have been using it for several years now on multiple machines. Both on-line and off and never have seen any data moving because of it.
I use a memory stick to move the data file from the pc in the grow room to my lap top so I can go over my records sitting on the couch.


----------



## ZOMBIEJON (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you so much for the software, I have been searching for a long time trying to find something that can help with scheduling. 
I owe you one.


----------



## TooBakedd (Nov 7, 2015)

Opens but then it says herbiq stopped working https://gyazo.com/fae40d6edb879c11b446acb30e0f4011
check that link for a pic


----------



## NebulousPLM (Jan 12, 2016)

This is tight man!
Wish you guys had a Mac version, but I found an equivalent. 

The idea is amazing, you guy should go Apple


----------



## mk3coupe (Jan 13, 2016)

NebulousPLM said:


> This is tight man!
> Wish you guys had a Mac version, but I found an equivalent.
> 
> 
> The idea is amazing, you guy should go Apple




What did you find fo mac? I love this but now own a mac.


----------



## NebulousPLM (Jan 13, 2016)

mk3coupe said:


> What did you find fo mac? I love this but now own a mac.


Will PM u, don't want to throw the competition on dudes post!


----------



## jubae (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey can you pm me the name also I only have mac's at home

Sent from my SM-G900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 13, 2016)

NebulousPLM said:


> This is tight man!
> Wish you guys had a Mac version, but I found an equivalent.
> 
> The idea is amazing, you guy should go Apple


I got it to run under WINE on linux so it should be able to run on OSX too. I have a Mac here I'll test it out and see how much of a hassle it is to get running. If it's not bad I'll post a quick guide.

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 13, 2016)

Black Thumb said:


> Does this software access the internet in anyway what so ever ?


Nope it doesn't, source code is available on sourceforge and github for confirmation. 

Lx


----------



## mk3coupe (Jan 13, 2016)

LuciferX said:


> I got it to run under WINE on linux so it should be able to run on OSX too. I have a Mac here I'll test it out and see how much of a hassle it is to get running. If it's not bad I'll post a quick guide.
> 
> Lx


You are awesome, I love this program and had been using it for a long time on my old comp, now I have this mac, I greatly appreciate it. Thank you so much.


----------



## MaddProfits (Jan 22, 2016)

If you guys are using Mac just use wine to run this software.


----------



## ziggo (Jan 26, 2016)

I guess this software is still viable? There haven't been any updates in a year, but the thread is still rolling on. After six years to boot. I'm gonna check it out since my memory is baaaaaaad and this might fill the void.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 26, 2016)

ziggo said:


> I guess this software is still viable? There haven't been any updates in a year, but the thread is still rolling on. After six years to boot. I'm gonna check it out since my memory is baaaaaaad and this might fill the void.


Fuck has it been a year already? I'll get off my lazy ass and get back to this again. I need to add a breeding section and modern sensor support next. If anyone has any other requests let me know. Check back soon-ish for an update!

Lx


----------



## ziggo (Jan 26, 2016)

I checked it out for a few minutes, and I like it a lot. I can't wait to really dive in and explore. Thanks for putting it out there!


----------



## v623818 (Feb 9, 2016)

Very cool.
For some us like myself who like to stay under the radar, keeping records of a project, God forbid find our selfs in an unfortunate situation, it will be very incriminating. ; )
But other than that, VERY Convinient.!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm a software guy but have been on hiatus for a couple of years. This project has motivated me to dive into the code & test drive this bad boy! 
My notebook of scribbles is not a good way to store data...


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 17, 2016)

I write everything down on my hands, then never wash them


----------



## Lucas Almeida (Mar 1, 2016)

Can I have the link for the Latest Edition ???

You should make a App out of it!


----------



## pop22 (Mar 2, 2016)

just saw this! Going to check it out, thank you!


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Mar 3, 2016)

Damn, and to think I've wasted two weeks working on my own application. Will have to check this out. 

Any need for another developer? I've got 16 years coding experience, and almost one year growing experience.


----------



## Mateuszpl (Mar 3, 2016)

A1. Glad i stumbled upon this. I will be putting this to great use >


----------



## cookiesandbones (Mar 20, 2016)

Good on ya mate! Just seeing this, downloaded it soon as I did. Giving it a whirl with current op.


----------



## jafro daweedhound (Mar 26, 2016)

LuciferX said:


> Here is the standalone version for anyone that doesn't want to use the installer version --> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/48269#DownloadId=130416
> 
> The standalone won't automatically update like the installer will though


Thanks
Great gift to the cause 

Peace and Pot


----------



## KingsPlant (Mar 30, 2016)

This is awesome!


----------



## imgoingplaces (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey can i get this on my samsung tablet a ?


----------



## Nuggs B'Nasty (Apr 8, 2016)

Very nice program. I know this is a old thread but i just ran across it. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Rubber Duck 420 (Apr 29, 2016)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


Thanks for this Lx, just downloaded it and will give it a whirl. I've been keeping a grow log on word pad but this looks a whole heck of a lot better!


----------



## subgrounds (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey ya'll what aspects do you guys like to monitor in your environment? I take daily temps and write 'em into my logs on everything from the soil to the floor to the temp of a random canopy leaf. Relative humidity, CFM's lamp-hours/month, I watch it all. Some people frown upon that, say it's over-complicating. I disagree. I actively try to keep my system as simple as possible, and that's actually one great reason WHY I keep a record of all that daily data. I want my op to function in a way that is TOTALLY based off of Scientific Method, isn't that what any University would do? I make what people know as "Rick Simpson Oil," and give it away for free to very very ill people; this requires scientific method because it's so CRITICAL that the product is safe, consistent, and sterile. So either at the Op or my home hobby grow, I monitor everything I can.

How 'bout you? What types of data do you keep? Daily? Weekly? Monthly? Semi-Annually? Annually? I'd love to hear!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2016)

Holy crap, this thing tracks a lot of stuff! From containers to light bulbs. At first I thought it was overkill for my purposes, but it wouldn't hurt to track more stuff. Data is your friend.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 30, 2016)

ill be using this when i test my own creations shortly...


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Apr 30, 2016)

I love this software, I use it on an old offline laptop now in my grow room to track my op. It's super easy to track events, record growth, upload pics/vids, or just keep track of how long she's been in flower


----------



## 0day (May 7, 2016)

No love for Linux? If you would make it open source, I could help you port it.


----------



## Amaximus (May 8, 2016)

It _*is *_open source...


----------



## 0day (May 8, 2016)

Amaximus said:


> It _*is *_open source...


Where are you seeing its source code hosted? I feel like you are wrong...


----------



## GuyLeDuche (May 8, 2016)

It does say it's open source in the Options/About tab, but IDK where it's hosted..


----------



## user hidden (May 9, 2016)

sourcecode: https://sourceforge.net/p/herbiq/code/HEAD/tree/


----------



## Amaximus (May 9, 2016)

0day said:


> Where are you seeing its source code hosted? I feel like you are wrong...


I _know _you're wrong about me being wrong.


----------



## St1kybudz (May 10, 2016)

subgrounds said:


> Hey ya'll what aspects do you guys like to monitor in your environment? I take daily temps and write 'em into my logs on everything from the soil to the floor to the temp of a random canopy leaf. Relative humidity, CFM's lamp-hours/month, I watch it all. Some people frown upon that, say it's over-complicating. I disagree. I actively try to keep my system as simple as possible, and that's actually one great reason WHY I keep a record of all that daily data. I want my op to function in a way that is TOTALLY based off of Scientific Method, isn't that what any University would do? I make what people know as "Rick Simpson Oil," and give it away for free to very very ill people; this requires scientific method because it's so CRITICAL that the product is safe, consistent, and sterile. So either at the Op or my home hobby grow, I monitor everything I can.
> 
> How 'bout you? What types of data do you keep? Daily? Weekly? Monthly? Semi-Annually? Annually? I'd love to hear!


Only prob with keeping logs is for legal reasons


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 19, 2016)

Still using this after a few years. I would love to have a graph of temps and humidity. I would also like to know how to edit the drop down boxes. Over time I have changed my wording and hate that the old wording is there to weed through. I need to search the files to see if there is a way to delete stuff.


----------



## stoner-socks (Jun 1, 2016)

I just started using HERB.IQ, this program is dope. Thanks!


----------



## OG Superfly (Jun 10, 2016)

You seriously Rock by giving this out, unreal man you are a saint and thankyou


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 20, 2016)

I'd rather just burn the paper after I'm done with it. You can't get data back from paper ash. I don't even like keeping pictures on my computer or phone. If I post the picture I delete it at my end. I bet the program is cool. To the inventor. You did something very great. I know people in the right places will learn lots from it. I wish I was in one of those areas.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Jun 20, 2016)

Yea I love this program, I run it on an old laptop in my grow  Way more plant tracking options than I care to use, but it's really the only way I can grasp the timing and planning aspect..


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 20, 2016)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Yea I love this program, I run it on an old laptop in my grow  Way more plant tracking options than I care to use, but it's really the only way I can grasp the timing and planning aspect..
> 
> View attachment 3712783 View attachment 3712781


Thank you for the pics. Is the software secure and password protected. I know I'm sitting on a forum on the net saying I'm starting a grow. As for the program. I need security because of were I live. When I hear program for your computer to grow or even an app for your phone I think tracking. I want the best I can get. I also don't want a knock on my door on harvest day because someone in law inforcement was watching it. I can always use a VPN when using the software. I just have security pannick. Does this program work offline? If the program only needs the internet once to download it then I would love to use it. If you don't mind. Is this true? Is this safe for my state issue? Thank you in advance.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 20, 2016)

*Nothing ventured nothing gained. I need all the help I can get. I downloaded it. Going to give it a try. Only 1 plant isn't that big of a deal. Thank you again for the screen shots. I noticed manuel updates. I see security. *

*Thank you!*


----------



## cata (Jun 20, 2016)

awesome program! thank you!!


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 21, 2016)

Love the lay out of the program. I put in the germ date. It will hit soil tonight. Is this program reliante on the grow times on the package? My seeds came in a tiny ziplock bag. All I know is its a FEM 50/50 hybrid. Beyond that I don't know. When I did have packages with harvest info. My trichs weren't ready when the listed times were met. I can't find my strain on line. Bought a while ago from another country. I would like to use the software. Any help would be cool.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Jun 21, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Love the lay out of the program. I put in the germ date. It will hit soil tonight. Is this program reliante on the grow times on the package? My seeds came in a tiny ziplock bag. All I know is its a FEM 50/50 hybrid. Beyond that I don't know. When I did have packages with harvest info. My trichs weren't ready when the listed times were met. I can't find my strain on line. Bought a while ago from another country. I would like to use the software. Any help would be cool.



What's the strain? Have you looked on Seedfinder? Most growers agree the listed times on seed packs are just an estimate for an experienced grow under perfect conditions, typically you will need 1-2 weeks more than the pack says IMO.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

GuyLeDuche said:


> What's the strain? Have you looked on Seedfinder? Most growers agree the listed times on seed packs are just an estimate for an experienced grow under perfect conditions, typically you will need 1-2 weeks more than the pack says IMO.


Thank you for the link. It is Black dream. I just typed in many combos of what I thought. Since this strain came from EVA. I knew for sure it was the one I got from the Vault when I was on this site a while ago. Its a hard hitting 50/50. That is the stuff I order. That is what treats my pain the best. I did 2 plants of the Fucking Incredable. Creaper Indica DOM. After I got accustom to that. I loved the way it hit me. Mostly was smoke it as fast as I can then put down the pipe while I'm still able to then sleep. Great sleep. I don't have a scale. I never weighed any of my crop. Those 2 plants filled an air tight container of big size from star bucks. Mostly c buds. They fit my grider the best. After that harvest I just stopped growing. It lasted so long. I truely have zero clue how much I had. Never had someone over to smoke with me that would know that. I never bought any finished product. My first smoke was the plant I grew.  When seedfinder described the smell and taste. I knew I had the right one. Never wanted any stinky bud. Well for flavor it had to be good because I vape I don't smoke cigs. So when I smoke my buds they need to taste good and smell good. Not about to try and make vape out of it. I could I make my own juice of other non-medicine flavors right now. Always make gumby hash. Nice and easy and very good. 

Ok back on topic... I installed the program and updated it. Found it having a lot of options. Well made program. The program is above my growing skills. I don't know how long each of those things last. From plant to plant I just went by what the plant told me. I couldn't say ok this plant will be done on this date. I've had plants veg from 2 to a little over 3 months. I guess I fly by the seat of my pants. As its growing I tie it open to get light on the inside. I then bend lightly in directions other branches to get more light in those areas. I'm a crazy topper. I wait for a bunch of preflowers I think they are. Then I cut all of them off. I always lollipop. I never can say I do this cut because I know what it will do. I'm an unguided missle in the grow room. The grow from start to finish yields a healthy plant. The dry and the cure I always screw up. I have smoked white mold before. What a chocker. So I do need help. I need to study more of the sections in here. I really need to ask more questions I admit. Oh I never understood the grow times as advertised. I know my indica DOM finished faster than a 50/50 in retrospect. I know sativa DOM takes longer. Only being told that. I have yet to grow one of my Sativa DOMs. 

I welcome all help. I welcome all critics. I want to learn the stuff I have zero clue I don't know. I'm looking forward to learning more. I want to do things the way they should be done. I closet grow. 1 or 2 plants at a time. Going to clone this plant into a mother. Then next crop just take 2 clones for my next grow. 

I ask please help. I'm a noob with to many bad habits during the grow. I will be here each day.

Thank you so much for help.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Thank you for the link. It is Black dream. I just typed in many combos of what I thought. Since this strain came from EVA. I knew for sure it was the one I got from the Vault when I was on this site a while ago. Its a hard hitting 50/50. That is the stuff I order. That is what treats my pain the best. I did 2 plants of the Fucking Incredable. Creaper Indica DOM. After I got accustom to that. I loved the way it hit me. Mostly was smoke it as fast as I can then put down the pipe while I'm still able to then sleep. Great sleep. I don't have a scale. I never weighed any of my crop. Those 2 plants filled an air tight container of big size from star bucks. Mostly c buds. They fit my grider the best. After that harvest I just stopped growing. It lasted so long. I truely have zero clue how much I had. Never had someone over to smoke with me that would know that. I never bought any finished product. My first smoke was the plant I grew.  When seedfinder described the smell and taste. I knew I had the right one. Never wanted any stinky bud. Well for flavor it had to be good because I vape I don't smoke cigs. So when I smoke my buds they need to taste good and smell good. Not about to try and make vape out of it. I could I make my own juice of other non-medicine flavors right now. Always make gumby hash. Nice and easy and very good.
> 
> Ok back on topic... I installed the program and updated it. Found it having a lot of options. Well made program. The program is above my growing skills. I don't know how long each of those things last. From plant to plant I just went by what the plant told me. I couldn't say ok this plant will be done on this date. I've had plants veg from 2 to a little over 3 months. I guess I fly by the seat of my pants. As its growing I tie it open to get light on the inside. I then bend lightly in directions other branches to get more light in those areas. I'm a crazy topper. I wait for a bunch of preflowers I think they are. Then I cut all of them off. I always lollipop. I never can say I do this cut because I know what it will do. I'm an unguided missle in the grow room. The grow from start to finish yields a healthy plant. The dry and the cure I always screw up. I have smoked white mold before. What a chocker. So I do need help. I need to study more of the sections in here. I really need to ask more questions I admit. Oh I never understood the grow times as advertised. I know my indica DOM finished faster than a 50/50 in retrospect. I know sativa DOM takes longer. Only being told that. I have yet to grow one of my Sativa DOMs.
> 
> ...



Well I don't consider myself any kind of expert, but I have done tons of research and am happy to help where I can. Maybe start a grow journal or help thread and hope some good people stop by? There's no shortage of trolls, but there are just as many good, helpful people here 

If you haven't already, you should spend some time on http://www.growweedeasy.com/home , it's a great source of information for the newer grower.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Well I don't consider myself any kind of expert, but I have done tons of research and am happy to help where I can. Maybe start a grow journal or help thread and hope some good people stop by? There's no shortage of trolls, but there are just as many good, helpful people here
> 
> If you haven't already, you should spend some time on http://www.growweedeasy.com/home , it's a great source of information for the newer grower.


Thank you for the help and link.


----------



## GodfatherKCCO (Jun 26, 2016)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...



Thank you. I'm going to start my first attempt soon and I'll bet this will be a handy tool.


----------



## 9leaves (Jul 1, 2016)

Filties said:


> Tired of throwing away roaches *burning fingertips and lips*... Here we have a new product that gives you complete control of your blunt and helps you roll even faster... *no more waxy buildup* easier to pass around and lasts way longer plus you save MUCH more weed check it out @ *Filties.com* or Follow us on instagram @*Filties*


Thank you. I have a glass pipe.


----------



## 9leaves (Jul 1, 2016)

Found a picture of a past grow. She was a monster.


----------



## 9leaves (Jul 1, 2016)

The dry and cure is were I destroy all my good work. Thank you to all that can offer help when I get there. I don't want hard nugs. I want flexable sticky nugs. Also want to be able to store at least one jar from each grow. That way I can see how I'm changing my skills. Got a small fridge to keep those in. Thank you all!


----------



## justsmokedope (Jul 7, 2016)

Is this software still being maintained as the latest update is from over a year ago


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 12, 2016)

justsmokedope said:


> Is this software still being maintained as the latest update is from over a year ago


Yeah the next update is being worked on now. Its almost a complete re-write so is taking a lot longer than the previous releases.

Lx


----------



## BenKanine (Jul 13, 2016)

I just downloaded herbiq, I couldn't find any docs or manuals, but am excited about imminent update I'll go back to sourceforge/ herbiq and try to find the project {status release} info


----------



## LuciferX (Jul 15, 2016)

BenKanine said:


> I just downloaded herbiq, I couldn't find any docs or manuals, but am excited about imminent update I'll go back to sourceforge/ herbiq and try to find the project {status release} info


documentation is linked on the options -> about tab of 0.7.8

Lx


----------



## Buddha751 (Jul 16, 2016)

pickle said:


> Good software, should be alot cooler about ver 2.0.
> 
> Just some suggestions and my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


 good info


----------



## Coolwata34 (Jul 31, 2016)

maybe I missed it, but are you planning on doing a Apple build as well?


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 6, 2016)

Coolwata34 said:


> maybe I missed it, but are you planning on doing a Apple build as well?


Yeah the new version will include support for linux/mac right from the start.


----------



## FyreGypsy (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you, so much for taking the time to create this software! I have been looking for something like this.


----------



## zypheruk (Aug 11, 2016)

A UWP version would be excellent.


----------



## growthspurt (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow just found this now. I have a question...will my current data be importable to any newer version of the app?

Also if there was some sort of Android app I would definitely pay for it so please keep that in mind. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bwailer (Aug 16, 2016)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


Is there a version for Mac?


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 17, 2016)

/facepalm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a keen eye for bugs and would be happy to help. Lemme know...


----------



## bwailer (Aug 17, 2016)

Does it work on Apple products?


----------



## bwailer (Aug 17, 2016)

bwailer said:


> Is there a version for Mac?


I am confused


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 23, 2016)

Wow this is exactly what I've been looking for. Hands down the best in the biz. Only improvement would be if you could make comments or even annotate individual pictures. I'd like to say "This was a pic from when the leaves were first burned" etc. Also temp tracking but i'm just doing that under events.

Question: *What are auto events and event tracking?* It asks if i want to track events automatically but not sure what this means, could you elaborate?


----------



## Ethan010 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, I'll try it.


----------



## Wicked_One (Oct 1, 2016)

This is an awesome program thanks for sharing it


----------



## mike4c4 (Nov 1, 2016)

LuciferX said:


> Yeah the new version will include support for linux/mac right from the start.


What about an app. Would be nice to have on my phone too


----------



## DirtySec (Nov 23, 2016)

Not sure if it has been asked in these 100 pages, but do you know of an open source project like this for linux?

I could use wine or whatever, but id love a linux package.


----------



## GhostOfCastro (Dec 6, 2016)

RaspberryPi? What about functions to control and monitor switches?


----------



## Ta-dah (Dec 17, 2016)

DirtySec said:


> Not sure if it has been asked in these 100 pages, but do you know of an open source project like this for linux?
> 
> I could use wine or whatever, but id love a linux package.


I second that.


----------



## dudeoflife (Dec 23, 2016)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


https://herbiq.net/ is down.


----------



## newguy123 (Jan 7, 2017)

I just downloaded the program and I find it really nice, the only thing I would add is a 'Wattage' line in the* Fan* and the *Reservoir *section of '*Rooms*' so we can keep track of the electricity use of each room.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 3, 2017)

you can do that
look under the sensor tab. there it will take whatever reading you want or multiplies and graph it for you. really cool program. I've been using it for years now. the raw data helps a lot down the line.


----------



## ÉsÇ420PoT™ (Mar 4, 2017)

I think this is freakin amazing dude! Great programming btw! I must ask out of curiosity, did you use visual studio and c#? Anyways thanks bro! Ill try it out for sure!


----------



## LuciferX (Mar 9, 2017)

ÉsÇ420PoT™ said:


> I think this is freakin amazing dude! Great programming btw! I must ask out of curiosity, did you use visual studio and c#? Anyways thanks bro! Ill try it out for sure!


Thanks! Yeah is c#/visual studio. The existing code isn't very maintainable at all but I've been slowly working on the new version. I expected to be done with that about 6 months ago so it's coming just not as fast as I'd like. 

Lx


----------



## ctec19 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sweet hopefully soon you do amazing work bud ty


----------



## ctec19 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hopefully we can have something that works with a android phone


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 9, 2017)

lot of requests for droid. i like the win version im on. def great work...


----------



## Fender Super (Mar 18, 2017)

LuciferX said:


> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> 
> Thanks!


Any chance of a Mac version?


----------



## Yengher 987 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank u for u sharing this forum. I like this page and great help for me.


----------



## Jacobson Wyatt (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello.....


----------



## dro-man80 (Apr 22, 2017)

LuciferX said:


> You bet  Yes we would like to automate the logging of your room environment, and then graph that data with charts/graphs in addition to being able to look at the raw data. I've looked into some inexpensive interfaces and plan on setting that up in the near future. We are going to write a plug type of system so that it's not dependant on any specific hardware. Another developer is also buying or has bought a more turn key sensor solution and plans to write support in for that as well so we'll support at least 2 varieties of hardware and anyone can write their own hardware support in. We can add a phenotype ID or notes field as well, another great idea!


I am going to integrate this software into my data/logging///
if all goes well I will def spread the word....
Kudos doing this for the community,,Thank you for that


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 22, 2017)

So...no Mac or iOs version will be forthcoming. Good to know.


----------



## Mr Awesome (Sep 14, 2017)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


Is the software compatible with a data logger ?


----------



## KillerIndica (Sep 14, 2017)

Still no iOS version?


----------



## PhenoMenal (Sep 22, 2017)

it's written in C# which is a part of Microsoft .NET, and probably uses a lot of the Windows API, so we probably shouldn't expect anything other than the Windows version unless it's rewritten in another language!?


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Sep 23, 2017)

I want to try it but I am using iOS device? is it true that there's still no iOS version of this software? any updates?


----------



## PhenoMenal (Sep 25, 2017)

you say "is it true there's still no iOS version" like it's just a trivial simple matter of translating English to Spanish ... when it comes to converting from one software language to another it is actually very complicated, and if more than 1 OS is involved sometimes things are not even "possible". Translating to other languages and OS's is especially more difficult when the project itself starts out as ecentric to a particular language/OS. It's probably fair to think "but this is your job as programmers", but that would be somewhat like saying "it's your job as a translator to know Korean when i want, Japanese when i want (etc)"


----------



## KillerIndica (Oct 4, 2017)

OK, I get it, you won't do iOS or Mac. Might have been nice if you didn't take SEVEN YEARS to say that. .Net. #smh


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 16, 2017)

KillerIndica said:


> OK, I get it, you won't do iOS or Mac. Might have been nice if you didn't take SEVEN YEARS to say that. .Net. #smh


You can run it with WINE now


----------



## KillerIndica (Oct 16, 2017)

LuciferX said:


> You can run it with WINE now


Um, no. There are apps made for iOS and Mac OS. Were I younger, I might try that out but at 63, not interested in obscure, geek-oriented OSs. I'll find something, even if I have to create it in a spreadsheet.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 17, 2017)

KillerIndica said:


> Um, no. There are apps made for iOS and Mac OS. Were I younger, I might try that out but at 63, not interested in obscure, geek-oriented OSs. I'll find something, even if I have to create it in a spreadsheet.


Wine isn't an OS, it's something you can install to run windows apps on Mac. Last I checked it did require a bit of tinkering so still might not be for you but thought I would let you know anyway.


----------



## DrBlaze (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you for making this. Going to give it a try.

To all the ios people out there: Try to get it through your heads that there will be no apple version. If you want to try it get an old windows machine. there are millions of them out there you can get for $50 or less or even for free, Its not like this program require a lot of power. A 10 yr old pc would run it just fine.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2017)

DrBlaze said:


> Thank you for making this. Going to give it a try.
> 
> To all the ios people out there: Try to get it through your heads that there will be no apple version. If you want to try it get an old windows machine. there are millions of them out there you can get for $50 or less or even for free, Its not like this program require a lot of power. A 10 yr old pc would run it just fine.


Blasphemy!

Steve Jobs was a God who walked the Earth and all software must be compatible in supplication to the All seeing, All knowing Apple!



I just couldn't help myself...


----------



## PeterCanna9 (Nov 13, 2017)

This is a really cool software! Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## Kerovan (Nov 24, 2017)

DrBlaze said:


> Thank you for making this. Going to give it a try.
> 
> To all the ios people out there: Try to get it through your heads that there will be no apple version. If you want to try it get an old windows machine. there are millions of them out there you can get for $50 or less or even for free, Its not like this program require a lot of power. A 10 yr old pc would run it just fine.


Considering the experience I had with this program about 5 or 6 years ago you wouldn't want to put it on an important machine anyway. It locked itself to the drive and the drive had to be destroyed to delete the data. It's the first time in almost 40 years of using a computer that I have not been able to remove/delete a program and it's associated data.


----------



## FlyWithMe (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi LuciferX,

I'm posting here because I couldn't reach you through other methods. You'll recall I am one of the original contributors to this project (although my contribution was very miniscule).

Anyway, this project is a mostly complete project. I'm aware of a few small changes and requests you were looking to implement. In addition I have some small features I would like to see added.

Are you interested in picking this project back up? I can make it worth your time 

One question I have that may be a quicker answer:
Have you got a sample sensor data xml file? I'd like to play around with some other hardware options but have no idea what format the data should be in for the xml file.

Hope you had a good holiday and that you're looking forward to an even better new year!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 29, 2017)

Kerovan said:


> Considering the experience I had with this program about 5 or 6 years ago you wouldn't want to put it on an important machine anyway. It locked itself to the drive and the drive had to be destroyed to delete the data. It's the first time in almost 40 years of using a computer that I have not been able to remove/delete a program and it's associated data.


40 years?
Really?
How did that work on mainframes?


----------



## Kerovan (Dec 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> 40 years?
> Really?
> How did that work on mainframes?


"Almost".. I got my first personal computer in 1979, 38 years is "almost"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2017)

Kerovan said:


> I got my first personal computer in 1979


Did it have a hard drive?


----------



## Kerovan (Dec 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did it have a hard drive?



No, it used cassette tapes for storage.


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2018)

Kerovan said:


> No, it used cassette tapes for storage.


The smartphone I'm writing this on is supposedly faster than every computer I've ever built or personally worked with, combined.

I'm still waiting for someone to explain why it runs like shit.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 6, 2018)

FlyWithMe said:


> Hi LuciferX,
> 
> I'm posting here because I couldn't reach you through other methods. You'll recall I am one of the original contributors to this project (although my contribution was very miniscule).
> 
> ...


Hey I sent you a message, let me know if you didn't get it.

Lx


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

So you've been working on v. 2.0 for 7+ years???


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you've been working on v. 2.0 for 7+ years???


Nah I haven't even released version 1.0 yet. I'll start posting weekly status updates and builds (when available) starting this Sunday.

Lx


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 9, 2018)

Pretty cool software! Thank you I look forward to an update and hopefully it has more bean farmers but again great job. 

Respectfully, 
J.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 9, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> The smartphone I'm writing this on is supposedly faster than every computer I've ever built or personally worked with, combined.
> 
> I'm still waiting for someone to explain why it runs like shit.


Operator?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2018)

LuciferX said:


> Nah I haven't even released version 1.0 yet. I'll start posting weekly status updates and builds (when available) starting this Sunday.
> 
> Lx


Nice! 
I have a talent for breaking software. Lemme know if you want help testing the new stuff.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> I have a talent for breaking software. Lemme know if you want help testing the new stuff.


I definitely need your help breaking the next build! Thanks!

Lx


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Feb 28, 2018)

cool software


----------



## marijaymade (Mar 5, 2018)

Software for rijuana growing? Nothing seem impossible these days. Come to think of it; any software should be programmed to increase bountiful yield, not what pen and paper could do effectively because you will need to make inputs also with your fingertips...


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 10, 2018)

Just installed. Liking it!


----------



## mrdavis99 (Mar 30, 2018)

I assume you mean promote to more than one phase at the same time?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey @LuciferX, I just pulled down your source, poking around a bit. I am not a C# developer, per se, but I am curious how difficult it might be to port your existing Windows app’s source to Xamarin so you could do cross-platform compilation? There has to be a big market for it, I would think. Maybe you don’t want a big market, since you are giving it away...I’m just throwing it out there, and I am genuinely curious if it is easy to port Win apps to Xamarin.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hey @LuciferX, I just pulled down your source, poking around a bit. I am not a C# developer, per se, but I am curious how difficult it might be to port your existing Windows app’s source to Xamarin so you could do cross-platform compilation? There has to be a big market for it, I would think. Maybe you don’t want a big market, since you are giving it away...I’m just throwing it out there, and I am genuinely curious if it is easy to port Win apps to Xamarin.


Maybe it's a feature in the new version. 

That was a joke. He's been promising an update for several years...


----------



## cogitech (Apr 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hey @LuciferX, I just pulled down your source, poking around a bit. I am not a C# developer, per se, but I am curious how difficult it might be to port your existing Windows app’s source to Xamarin so you could do cross-platform compilation? There has to be a big market for it, I would think. Maybe you don’t want a big market, since you are giving it away...I’m just throwing it out there, and I am genuinely curious if it is easy to port Win apps to Xamarin.


+1

I'd love a Linux version. Maybe it'll run in WINE ?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 30, 2018)

cogitech said:


> +1
> 
> I'd love a Linux version. Maybe it'll run in WINE ?


Dudeguy, the dev, claimed it will run in WINE, several posts back, no confirmation from outside parties.

I am working on building my grow tracker web service, frantically....


----------



## cogitech (Apr 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Dudeguy, the dev, claimed it will run in WINE, several posts back, no confirmation from outside parties.
> 
> I am working on building my grow tracker web service, frantically....


Nice!

Right now I am using "Jane" on my Android phone and it is working well for me, but this is only my first grow and I want to try some other tools for this before I settle on one.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 30, 2018)

cogitech said:


> Nice!
> 
> Right now I am using "Jane" on my Android phone and it is working well for me, but this is only my first grow and I want to try some other tools for this before I settle on one.


I will have to check that out, thanks for the tip!


----------



## LuciferX (May 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe it's a feature in the new version.
> 
> That was a joke. He's been promising an update for several years...


True that, I keep finding better ways to do things so I start over again. I'll shut up for now, sooner or later the new version will be posted without warning. 

Lx


----------



## LuciferX (May 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hey @LuciferX, I just pulled down your source, poking around a bit. I am not a C# developer, per se, but I am curious how difficult it might be to port your existing Windows app’s source to Xamarin so you could do cross-platform compilation? There has to be a big market for it, I would think. Maybe you don’t want a big market, since you are giving it away...I’m just throwing it out there, and I am genuinely curious if it is easy to port Win apps to Xamarin.


Yes the majority of it would work on Xamarin but that old code is a bit of a train wreck, it would be faster to start over IMHO. The Avalonia project has been making a lot of progress and might be a better choice once it's out of beta. Xamarin was a pretty big pita to work with the last time I looked at it but they might have made some progress I'll have to check it out again.

Lx


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 1, 2018)

LuciferX said:


> Yes the majority of it would work on Xamarin but that old code is a bit of a train wreck, it would be faster to start over IMHO. The Avalonia project has been making a lot of progress and might be a better choice once it's out of beta. Xamarin was a pretty big pita to work with the last time I looked at it but they might have made some progress I'll have to check it out again.
> 
> Lx


I hear you on the rewrite, I have been there too. One file with 13,000+ lines can be hard to maintain.  I thought Xamarin had become somewhat mature, but I don’t follow MS very closely. VSCode is a cool little editor, though.


----------



## Sebud (May 15, 2018)

Thank you for the program just downloaded it and have been browsing thru it and the write up. Can't wait to change from my notes to this way better tracker system. All the people on here giving you sh-t for no updates in awhile or the wrong platform can get lost. A great program at a great price can't get no better than that. Thanks


----------



## Javadog (May 16, 2018)

I love the idea .....first phone post....

Will download a d check

There are some Use Cases that I could use so.e help with.


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is genius. You could easily charge money for this


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

just downloaded the lite version.

what's the difference?

thanks to the OP and other programmers involved.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 6, 2018)

Checked out sourceforge for some info about the proggie but nothing helpful there and the website won't seem to load which isn't unusual for us TOR users.

What platforms does it work with would be nice to know and more details about all it does. I'm sure there's probably more info a few or more pages back in here but where to start the search? 

If it works with Android I can go get it with the phone. I figured out that much so far with the damn thing. 

I must be getting too old to figure out these new operating systems I guess. Quite happy with my home-built desktop running XP Pro. lol

Long day so I'll check it out tomorrow. Got Stephen King's new book , The Outsider, to start once I hit the sack after a bedtime bowl or two.


----------



## SSR (Aug 6, 2018)

Lot of reading and a hell of a lot of work, kudus @LuciferX. Where do i find the source for this, the previous link is dead for me

@Michael Huntherz did you download the source for this? I get nothing when following the link


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2018)

There needs to be a public repository....github would be awesome. Forks!


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 17, 2018)

SSR said:


> Lot of reading and a hell of a lot of work, kudus @LuciferX. Where do i find the source for this, the previous link is dead for me
> 
> @Michael Huntherz did you download the source for this? I get nothing when following the link


The old source is still on sourceforge, where herbiq.net currently redirects you to.

Lx


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for the nice work. Downloaded


----------



## Axion42 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for the software, I'll deffinetely use it on my next run


----------



## SmokingTurtle (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for the work! Gonna check this out shortly.


----------



## dakoamoon (Oct 8, 2018)

Awesomely useful software package. Thanks so muc!


----------



## Hydropros (Oct 11, 2018)

Will check this out, seems pretty cool.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

Is the new version up yet?


----------



## soda_rehberi_USA (Nov 4, 2018)

Ohh.. That looks good. I'll try that ASAP


----------



## kindbot (Nov 16, 2018)

some of you might be interested in kindbot.io
we've built an environmental controller which uses smart plugs to regulate lights, AC, fans, pumps
Since kindbot has temp/humidity sensors and a camera, you can save photos and stats for review
Remote control your grow with the mobile or web app
it all fits onto a device the size of your lighter... pre-sale coming soon.


----------



## led1k (Nov 17, 2018)

kindbot said:


> some of you might be interested in kindbot.io
> we've built an environmental controller which uses smart plugs to regulate lights, AC, fans, pumps
> Since kindbot has temp/humidity sensors and a camera, you can save photos and stats for review
> Remote control your grow with the mobile or web app
> it all fits onto a device the size of your lighter... pre-sale coming soon.


How much?


----------



## kindbot (Nov 17, 2018)

led1k said:


> How much?


Aiming for under $200


----------



## MyFloridaGreen360 (Dec 6, 2018)

I will look at this. 

Likewise I generally figured it is pleasant to realize how long are on a knob since it was supplanted. 

I record on my globule box's the measure of hours on them when I switch so I don't lose track 

on when I should switch. I don't know whether any other individual could consider this to be useful however it's an idea.


----------



## KaviarMan (Jan 10, 2019)

Is there ant options for me to grow some in my apartments and stay unnoticed ?


----------



## Big Perm (Jan 10, 2019)

KaviarMan said:


> Is there ant options for me to grow some in my apartments and stay unnoticed ?


I've never seen that option in the software. Doesn't mean it isn't there though..


----------



## JAMO_Grow (Jan 13, 2019)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


This is awesome, I will definitely use HERB.IQ.
Thank you for taking the time to create this, I really appreciate it.
Happy Toking


----------



## Kokosgrow (Feb 25, 2019)

JAMO_Grow said:


> This is awesome, I will definitely use HERB.IQ.
> Thank you for taking the time to create this, I really appreciate it.
> Happy Toking


+1 
I also will try, before this I knew nothing about it.


----------



## doogledore (Mar 6, 2019)

Amazing to see the foresight back in 2010, nice work Lx!

I've been playing around with the GrowBuddy app on windows10 and am enjoying the functionality and interface.


----------



## Iyaogeh Lucky (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you very much for providing our community with your software! HERB.IQ I really like it because the application store data in encrypted XML files to track the progress of plants, nutrient levels, environment, smoke effects, strain characteristics for breeding,


----------



## grcraze11 (Mar 14, 2019)

I cannot seem to get it to download... Can i get some help i would love to try it out!


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 3, 2019)

KaviarMan said:


> Is there ant options for me to grow some in my apartments and stay unnoticed ?


Black hat stealth nuts button


----------



## Dank You, More Please (Apr 4, 2019)

Hey I'm a developer and would love to help you out with this, maybe turn it into a phone app? Do y'all have a GitHub for this?
Message me if you want any help!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 9, 2019)

Dank You said:


> Hey I'm a developer and would love to help you out with this, maybe turn it into a phone app? Do y'all have a GitHub for this?
> Message me if you want any help!


 if can make it as a App on phone, i would like to use your app .lol


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Apr 9, 2019)

That would be REALLY cool to have something like this


----------



## Island Tyme (Sep 10, 2019)

Is this still functional ? For Mac ?


----------



## IslandGrows (Nov 22, 2019)

Windows forms is a little out dated no? I would think a web app or something would be more suitable


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 25, 2019)

haha, how about consider add it on the smart watch, like see the Science fiction movies, ppl touch the watch or speak to the watch then everything were to be controlled, love this to be happened one day .


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 29, 2019)

You guys thanksgiving day get some rock things there？？？ I did the crazy shopping on this blackfriday , added the filter , fan, yoyo, nutrients, fertilizer and light kit , almost everything for grow . lol thanks all best thanksgiving love my new tsl2000, strains rock soon .


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Dec 22, 2019)

Computer Vision IOT Set up


One thing I can say, is anyone with any real growing experience would know how foolish this endeavor is.



www.rollitup.org





I'm still working on the User interface part of the project but I'm currently using A.I. in my grow and using a raspberry pi/jetson tX2 to power it with computer vision stuff


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Dec 23, 2019)

This might help collect data


----------



## Old Newb (Dec 28, 2019)

I created an account just post this. Thank you very much for creating it. I spent a bit of time trying to find something similar but came up empty.


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm in the starting process of teaching how to create your own custom software for a greenhouse environment using unity


----------



## 2com (Dec 31, 2019)

I sorta think rollitup forums section should havea section just for this, and I don't know what to call it. FOSS subforum? DIY software subforum? This typs of thing doesn't get anywhere near the attention and appreciation that it deserves, in my opinion. "Software" costs nothing to replicate and share. It takes time and passion to write, develop, test, etc. But once it's made, it's endlessly reproducible for zero cost. And there are people with the ability, _and_ desire to put their time into these projects _with_ the goal of making the resulting "product" free software (for example, for a hardware build).

It's amazing.
Thanks to the OP, and all the people who've done similar or offered to contribute. I fucking love it.


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Dec 31, 2019)

https://github.com/adamdarko/UnityGardenController hey guys I made a github for my garden controller. Currently need to commit changes because I added arduino support on my system and ios/android has been test as well as raspberry pi and linux


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jan 3, 2020)

Looks great there, haha when it comes out the controller, I would like to add it into my canopy to take care of my lovely strains. my plants now under the sp250 lamp so happy so far. i think i will get some new staffs for my girls to make them more happy .


----------



## ganjatrain (Jan 15, 2020)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


I am going to check it!


----------



## led1k (Jan 17, 2020)

XDabxdoubx said:


> https://github.com/adamdarko/UnityGardenController hey guys I made a github for my garden controller. Currently need to commit changes because I added arduino support on my system and ios/android has been test as well as raspberry pi and linux


Very interested in the pi version. What's the latest?


----------



## Onymous21 (Jan 17, 2020)

2com said:


> I sorta think rollitup forums section should havea section just for this, and I don't know what to call it. FOSS subforum? DIY software subforum? This typs of thing doesn't get anywhere near the attention and appreciation that it deserves, in my opinion. "Software" costs nothing to replicate and share. It takes time and passion to write, develop, test, etc. But once it's made, it's endlessly reproducible for zero cost. And there are people with the ability, _and_ desire to put their time into these projects _with_ the goal of making the resulting "product" free software (for example, for a hardware build).
> 
> It's amazing.
> Thanks to the OP, and all the people who've done similar or offered to contribute. I fucking love it.


Automation and Analytics


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Jan 19, 2020)

led1k said:


> Very interested in the pi version. What's the latest?


Bit swept up in work but I am still working on it. If you have questions feel free to message me directly.


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Jan 19, 2020)

The system has a problem with vegging too long and telling the user to top too much. But here is what week 5 day 0 looks like


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Jan 29, 2020)

This is some update. It is now android compatible as well as windows, linux and raspberry pi. Just build it to your liking and publish your own personal stuff. If you know how to use the unity engine or wish to know. I have released a project with some files that allow you to detect nutrient deficiency in plants with drones or with web cam. Has the option to read arduino sensor data and virtually map your grow.
Plant nutrient deficiency app




Full project demonstration.


----------



## Island Tyme (Feb 22, 2020)

Is this out for Mac or Apple? I don't run any Microsoft, but I wanted to try it out on a large scale setup.




LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Feb 22, 2020)

Island Tyme said:


> Is this out for Mac or Apple? I don't run any Microsoft, but I wanted to try it out on a large scale setup.


Mine is and has a Deep learning A.I. involved.


----------



## hefflm (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm doing some sensor work with a rPI Zero as a controller in my tent and a web front end. Definitely a WIP.

I am thinking power consumption (I have everything plugged into smart plugs and I have a Sense energy monitor - GREAT API!), temp, RH, soil moisture level, and a cheap little IR camera. 

Does something like this exist already (I haven't found anything worth spending time on; lots of seed to sale enterprise software and a lot of journaling software) or am I reinventing the wheel here?

I'm mostly concerned with a camera and power controls/monitoring. I read here people are a bit iffy on anything but traditional light timers, but I'm going to counteract that with checks in the software and notifications. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Apr 22, 2020)

hefflm said:


> I'm doing some sensor work with a rPI Zero as a controller in my tent and a web front end. Definitely a WIP.
> 
> I am thinking power consumption (I have everything plugged into smart plugs and I have a Sense energy monitor - GREAT API!), temp, RH, soil moisture level, and a cheap little IR camera.
> 
> ...


Won a national science foundation award for it and now sell my own hardware and software that connect to the raspberry pi or any hardware that can run linux or an arm based version of windows.


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Apr 22, 2020)

hefflm said:


> I'm doing some sensor work with a rPI Zero as a controller in my tent and a web front end. Definitely a WIP.
> 
> I am thinking power consumption (I have everything plugged into smart plugs and I have a Sense energy monitor - GREAT API!), temp, RH, soil moisture level, and a cheap little IR camera.
> 
> ...


If you want something like that though, your gonna have to make the electrical diagrams and source code yourself and tie it all together. Your gonna have a shotty time making computer vision models for that ir camera and the only open source ndvi stuff and other spectral image algorithm are also mine but I have those on private github. Your gonna need to develop if statements to control the actuators as well. Also gotta design it so that its plug and play because everyone on here will rip it apart otherwise and make you feel dumb for doing something they couldnt. If you need help, comment in my YouTube video or direct message me.


----------



## hefflm (Apr 22, 2020)

Definitely wouldn't mind working with you on something like this. I don't seem to be able to DM. Can you shoot me a DM and we can chat offline?

Understood on the code stuff. Hence trying to use some off the shelf products, like smart plugs and maybe even an open off the shelf security cam with an API.

Wasn't really thinking ndvi stuff right away, but that'd be dope. Especially since I'm new to growing... Any automated nutrient deficiency detection or probe-less soil moisture level detection would be great. Although, I did just order a Blumat kit to automate watering anyhow. Still, data is data! ‍

The reason I want a webapp is relatively straightforward... I'm lazy. I wanna peak in on my tent, environmentals, video, power, etc, without leaving my couch... from my couch on my phone.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Apr 22, 2020)

XDabxdoubx said:


> If you want something like that though, your gonna have to make the electrical diagrams and source code yourself and tie it all together. Your gonna have a shotty time making computer vision models for that ir camera and the only open source ndvi stuff and other spectral image algorithm are also mine but I have those on private github. Your gonna need to develop if statements to control the actuators as well. Also gotta design it so that its plug and play because everyone on here will rip it apart otherwise and make you feel dumb for doing something they couldnt. If you need help, comment in my YouTube video or direct message me.


Are you the same guy as Kindbot.io? I knew I had seen something similar before.

He posted here. https://www.rollitup.org/t/free-grow-software.345468/post-14590555


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Apr 22, 2020)

No I am not but I'll check out that.


end_of_the_tunnel said:


> Are you the same guy as Kindbot.io? I knew I had seen something similar before.
> 
> He posted here. https://www.rollitup.org/t/free-grow-software.345468/post-14590555


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Apr 22, 2020)

kindbot said:


> some of you might be interested in kindbot.io
> we've built an environmental controller which uses smart plugs to regulate lights, AC, fans, pumps
> Since kindbot has temp/humidity sensors and a camera, you can save photos and stats for review
> Remote control your grow with the mobile or web app
> it all fits onto a device the size of your lighter... pre-sale coming soon.


Sounds similar to hydrobot. Something the NSF gave me a patent for...


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Apr 22, 2020)

HydroBot: Autonomous Hydroponic Kit – Fahrenheight117



Okay so say you have one of these connected to a larger motor or maybe even a series of these on individual plants like me. If you have something similar that runs off an arduino board and need it to run on linux or windows. I dont mind sending you a version that just uses an api.


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Apr 22, 2020)

But like just hit me up it's hard to convey a conversation over forum of the business variety. For the sake of plants I'm willing to help anyone.


----------



## Rico2016 (May 11, 2020)

Thanks for the rolling heads up, checking it out now


----------



## mariopepper (May 17, 2020)

There are still some mistakes wich need to be fixed. But this software is good and actual enough. I like it anyway


----------



## Wa5abi (May 24, 2020)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Sep 7, 2020)

GitHub - danammeansbear/OpenCannabisDatabase: OpenSource Cannabis Dataset for ML and Precision Ag Projects related to hemp and cannabis.


OpenSource Cannabis Dataset for ML and Precision Ag Projects related to hemp and cannabis. - GitHub - danammeansbear/OpenCannabisDatabase: OpenSource Cannabis Dataset for ML and Precision Ag Projec...




github.com





python web based dashboard with arduino reading example.


----------



## x42001x (Sep 9, 2020)

I’m gonna have to mess around with the code when I get time! This looks neat!!! Good job guys!


----------



## psychoholic22 (Oct 8, 2020)

XDabxdoubx said:


> This is some update. It is now android compatible as well as windows, linux and raspberry pi. Just build it to your liking and publish your own personal stuff. If you know how to use the unity engine or wish to know. I have released a project with some files that allow you to detect nutrient deficiency in plants with drones or with web cam. Has the option to read arduino sensor data and virtually map your grow.
> Plant nutrient deficiency app
> 
> 
> ...


Where do I find this at? I'm looking for the android version. Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## F80M4 (Oct 10, 2020)

Some interesting stuff


----------



## KnewpKnewp87 (Oct 22, 2020)

Downloading now, love it, love open source anything, love decentralized anything. Happy to provide feedback, been so busy with initial setup I haven't had time to log anything and I'm growing a new strain. This is perfect, thanks for sharing with us. You could be a dick and try to be a millionaire, lol.


----------



## kovidkough (Oct 31, 2020)

a decade in the making bravo


----------



## lucydarren (Nov 23, 2020)

amazing info


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 29, 2020)

Can I help, love a bit of programming ?


----------



## Lastmanstandin31 (Dec 2, 2020)

I tried to download it from the link in the first post and it said it installed but i can't find where to start it from anywhere. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Dec 3, 2020)

experienced Android developer ( 5 years) 
Can build simple apps in a few days, 
just let me know what you want me to build.


----------



## Learnin4Lupus (Dec 20, 2020)

What page is the must updated link on? Many thanks.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 20, 2020)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


Interesting, I will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## 2cent (Dec 29, 2020)

This looks sexy. Does it track or log ip/data etc or connect dsta to servers. Collect data etc? 
Can it be used on android? Or connected to sesnsors?


----------



## budman111 (Jan 13, 2021)

Interesting


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Jan 13, 2021)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


Let us know when it’s available for Apple devices.


----------



## Supafreak (Jan 22, 2021)

Open source? or is this abandonware by now? Would love a chance to work on it if the sources could be shared?


----------



## thegreywind (Jan 23, 2021)

Dontjudgeme said:


> Let us know when it’s available for Apple devices.


Heck yeah second that


----------



## TheVirginGrower (Jan 30, 2021)

Is the app still available. I can't download?


----------



## led1k (Mar 16, 2021)

Bump.

Anyone know what happened to this? @XDabxdoubx hasn't been on since Oct 20, 2020.


----------



## Amaximus (Mar 17, 2021)

This has been abandoned for quite some time now.


----------



## HunterMFG (Jul 5, 2021)

I’m pretty new to this site but I have a feeling a ton of decade-old threads are being resurrected with the rise in home growers looking for info as legalization opens up state by state. Definitely some opportunities out there. I imagine iOS apps are going to have to be creative seeing there are a lot of restrictions to get in the App Store. I know there are cannabis-related apps already in the store, I just don’t know what kind of rules Apple has in regards to cannabis.


----------



## disbeverk (Jul 6, 2021)

This is the best open source grow software I've come across.









GitHub - kizniche/Mycodo: An environmental monitoring and regulation system


An environmental monitoring and regulation system. Contribute to kizniche/Mycodo development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





It's under active development, tons of features, extensible, and has an API.


----------



## vchavez (Jul 29, 2021)

disbeverk said:


> This is the best open source grow software I've come across.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone using this app ? easy to configure ?


----------



## LST-PRO (Aug 2, 2021)

LuciferX said:


> Wanted to let everyone know about a project I started called HERB.IQ, is open source and completely free. We currently have 2 developers and 2 bug testers working on the project including myself. We just put out our first stable release today, you can get it on our main site at sourceforge or our backup site on codeplex:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq
> http://herbiq.codeplex.com/
> ...


Thank you for sharing! Very cool M8!


----------



## CoronaWeed (Aug 9, 2021)

vchavez said:


> Anyone using this app ? easy to configure ?


Oh! I am! 

I think it depends on your skill or maybe your tinker ability if that makes sense? I'm super new to raspberry pi(uh, first time I opened one) and was able to set it up but I like to tinker with stuff.

I think one of the biggest obstacles you might face is the money. If you can buy the atlas-scientific probes, you shouldn't have an issue at all. I THINK the cheap/non isolated probes for PH and EC interact funky with each other unless you do something? You might actually be able to buy the "carrier boards" from atlas and use probes from somewhere else - Do not quote me on that though - I was in a rush to set it up and bought the pieces that were supported. Join the discord group and ask or see the below link to supported devices?

Outside of that, it has been pretty easy and he is pretty active on the discord if you have legit issues.

Basically, buy Pi, Install raspbian(flash to sd card, insert, run), pull up command prompt and install mycodo. With my limited knowledge I was able to get the probes up and running (PH, Temp, EC) and also attach 2 pumps to relays(non atlas pumps cause they are a rip off) and use the built in function for generic pumps for my PH up and PH down.

I was then able to log in during my 1 week vaca, monitor and adjust my PH of my RDWC system while I was away. It was nice knowing everything was going alright. I have an auto top off on more of an analog sensor/switch that pumps water in when it gets low.

This is my first time attempting RDWC as well so still working out the balance of EC and PH but below is my dashboard and I can access from my phone remotely when out.

There are settings to email alerts if X criteria is met or just pump in PH up/down if ph hits a certain level as well as EC or whatever. I'll probably implement that on the next grow once I have my balance in check and I'm a bit more comfortable. I already bought more relays and pumps, just finding the time to do it now. I already have Kasa smart plugs for lights so was too lazy to go into bringing that into this.

Just a small breakdown of my costs (except I bought lab grade probes instead of consumer on the PH and EC)
PH Probe, Circuit and board - $42+$42+$24 = $108
EC Probe(lab grade) , Circuit and board - $112+$62+$24 = $198 or kit with solution for $203
Temp probe, Circuit and board - $22 + $30 +$24 = $76
*ANYONE READING THIS THAT GOES WITH ATLAS CIRCUITS - MAKE SURE TO SWITCH TO I2C MODE *I spent way to long trying to trouble shoot this lol.

So close to $400 for the probes alone. Then just went with a generic $12 pumps and $8 dual relay for the PH up/down pumps as well as the ones I'm going to add for the rest of my nutes.

Here's a giant list of user added supported inputs so you don't need to go with atlas, it was just the brand I believe he built it around and since I had no idea how to code, I went with what was basically plug and play - do it right the first time so I didn't get mad, break it and do it twice for a higher price?






Supported Inputs - Mycodo


Mycodo Documentation




kizniche.github.io





** Edit to add - Another reason I went with Atlas was incase support or function dropped on Mycodo(like that herbiq) Atlas also has a free program that runs on the pi and I figured that would be a back up and the probes/pi /everything wouldn't be wasted should shit hit the fan.


----------



## klx (Aug 26, 2021)

I also use Mycodo. For all my timers etc, switch relays for lights, pumps exhausts, temp/humidity sensor then conditionally turn on/off exhausts etc. Will be adding co2 soon. Its excellent software and if you know linux commands and some basic python will save you time.

The latest versions are more user friendly.


----------



## White_Devil_Cannabis (Sep 19, 2021)

Gonna test it on my next plant which is in soil as we speak, it has not gotten first true leaves yet so perfect timing. THX


----------



## Patricf1 (Nov 15, 2021)

Liking the XP look of the screenshots.


----------

